# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  TMS und EMS 2017

## martina111

Hallo Leute,

ich mach mal den Anfang! Wer von euch schreibt nchstes Jahr den Medizinertest? Den 6.Mai 2017 am besten schonmal dick im Kalender markieren!

----------


## Hambro

Hallo Martina,

ich habe mich auch dazu entschlossen, den TMS 2017 zu schreiben. Dann bin ich zwar "erst" in der 12. Klasse, allerdings passt mir das viel besser. Wie bereitest du dich darauf vor und bist du auch noch Schlerin?

Liebe Gre

----------


## anna2018

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich mchte den TMS auch 2017 machen. Bin dann zwar auch erst in der 12 aber ich denke es ist wirklich besser, weil man dann nicht so im Abistress ist, da ja auch die Abiklausuren ungefhr im gleichen Zeitraum sind wie der TMS. Ein Freund von mir hat den Test schon gemacht und 98% erreicht. Er hat damals an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen und sagt, das ist das Beste was er machen konnte und wrde es jedem weiter empfehlen. Kostet zwar viel, aber man bekommt sehr viel Material mit dem man ben kann, vor allem aktuelleres Material als in den erhltlichen Originalversionen oder in der Infobroschre. Ich denke ich werde diesen Vorbereitungskurs auch machen. Bin schon fleiig am sparenXD

Liebe Gre 
Anna

----------


## Hambro

Und ich dachte, ich wre der Einzige, der den Test schon in der 12. Klasse absolviert.  :bhh: 
Ich denke auch, dass das die bessere Entscheidung ist, da die Abiturprfungen ja wirklich exakt in den Zeitraum des TMS fallen. 

Darf ich fragen, welchen Zeugnisdurchschnitt du momentan hast? 

LG

----------


## anna2018

Im mom stehe ich bei 1,1. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so ::-stud: 
Ich mache zustzlich noch den BFD, das wren Bonuspunkte und wenn der TMS halbwegs gut luft, dann hoffe ich sehr stark, dass das was wird mit dem Studienplatz. Bin nicht mehr so ganz die JngsteXD

Und wie sieht es bei dir aus? An welche Uni mchtest du gerne?
LG

----------


## Feli87

Hallo ich schreibe auch 2017 mit  :Grinnnss!: 
12. Klasse bedeutet ihr schreibt 1 Jahr vor dem Abi? Ich schreib auch 1 jahr vorher mit aber bin dann in der 11.
Bei mir ist es bisschen anders ich besuche seit 2 Jahren die Abendschule neben der Arbeit. Mein Schnitt betrgt derzeit auch 1,1 und ich hoffe sehr das bleibt so.
Vorbereiten werde ich mich mit den Bchern von Medgurus und wenn mglich die von Fritest geht momentan aber irgendwie nicht nach Deutschland zu bestellen. 
LG

----------


## anna2018

Hallo Felix,

also ich mache mein Abitur auch auf dem Abendgymnasium. Also bei uns in NRW macht man das 3 Jahre und hat das Abi nach der 13))) Ist das neu, dass man das Vollabi auch nach der 12 an einer Abendschule erlangen kann? Kannte das nur von normalen Schulen. 
Ich suche ja immer noch Leute mit denen man zusammen ben kann. Dann vergleichen wer welche Aufgabe wie gelst hat. Denke so lernt man auch viel dazu und bestimmt auch einige bessere Lsungswege als wie man es selber gemacht htte, aber in meinem Freundeskreis sind nur Leute die sich absolut null fr so etwas interessierenXD Naja wird schon werden

LG

----------


## Feli87

Also ich mach 4 Jahre 1 jahr war Vorkurs dann war jetzt die 10.klasse und hab jetzt noch Oberstufe also 11. und 12.☺
Cool dass noch jemand vom Abendgymnasium dabei ist 😊

----------


## anna2018

ja finde ich auch cool. wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?ich bin jetzt 27 und denke mir manchmal so, ob es nicht doch schon zu spt ist fr ein studium, aber dann redet man mit medizinstudenten und die sagen dass dort so ziemlich alle altersklassen vertreten sind und dann find ich es doch nicht mehr so schlimm lter zu sein. ich denk mir dann immer so, dafr bin ich mir 100% sicher dass ich das machen will weil ich schon viele andere berufe ausprobiert habe und dieser mich wirkllich interessiert und mich motiviert auch wenn ich wei dass es schwer werden wird

----------


## Feli87

Ich bin jetzt 29 wenn ich ABI hab 31 ☺
Ja zu spt ist es auf keinen Fall denk ich nur 5 Jahre auf einen Studienplatz warten kommt halt nicht in Frage deshalb hoffe ich auf gute Noten und einen guten TMS☺
Dafr werd ich dann auch alles geben.
Wieviel arbeitest du in der woche?
Ich hab 30std

----------


## Hambro

Man, ihr seid ja viel lter als ich.  :Aufgepasst!: 

Ich bin selbst erst 17 Jahre alt und hoffe mit 19 direkt studieren zu knnen. Den TMS mache ich, damit ich schon ungefhr meine Chancen fr einen Studienplatz abschtzen kann und ungefhr wei, welchen Abitur-DN ich ca. erreichen muss.  ::-stud: 
Denn leider ist mein Zeugnis DN bis jetzt viel schlechter als der von euch ... 

LG

----------


## anna2018

@Feli87
Ich mache zur Zeit meinen BFD im Krankenhaus. Das kann ich mir dann auch als Pflegepraktikum anrechnen lassen und bekomme dafr noch Bonuspunkte. Arbeiten tu ich ca 42std/woche...meistens sind das 12 tage am stck und dann 1-2 tage frei,manchmal 3.Ich wrde zwar sehr gerne etwas mehr drfen was die aufgaben dort betrifft aber es macht mir schon spa.Ich finde es schn zu sehen wenn die menschen schmerzfrei und in (leider nicht immer zu 100% aber besser) gesundem zustand nach hause gehen, obwohl es ihnen vorher sehr schlecht ging. wie dankbar sie sind fr die gute betreuung. Das erfllt mich richtig mit freude. Leider gibt es natrlich auch flle die ganz anders ausgehen aber damit muss man dann eben umgehen knnen.
Ich mache das abitur online, das sind dann 2-3 abende die woche und den rest lernt man selbst zu hause und sendet die aufgaben dann ein. ist die perfekte lsung fr berufsttige menschen finde ich.
Aus welchem Bundesland bist du denn?

@Hambro

da musst du dir dann auch die richtigen unis aussuchen, wo deine chancen mit deinem durchschnitt am besten sind.der TMS wird ja am meisten im Sden deutschlands bewertet. In Heidelberg und Mannheim kannst du mit einem spitzen TMS auch ein abi von 2,3 haben.allerdings muss es dann echt spitze sein. Oder du gehst durch die bundeswehr. dann kriegst du das studium bezahlt und auch noch sold ab dem ersten monat.Allerdings muss man sich fr 17 jahre verpflichten....naja oder halt private unis, da ist ein 2er durchschnitt nicht tragisch und viele bieten es an, dass man die studiengebhren erst abbezahlt wenn man anfngt zu arbeiten, so z.B. in Witten-Herdecke. 
Also wenn du dir zu 100% sicher bist dass es medizin sein soll, dann wird sich mit sicherheit eine lsung finden, notfalls wartesemester, sind aber glaube ich zur zeit 14, dann wrst du 26
Gib alles im TMS, versuch im abi noch was rauszuhauen, die qualiphase beginnt ja jetzt erst, da ist noch alles drin)))immer optimistisch denken

----------


## Feli87

@anna

Ich komme aus Bayern ich gehe jeden Abend zur Schule an 2 Tagen von 17.15Uhr bis 21.15Uhr und an den anderen 3 Tagen von 18Uhr bis 21.15Uhr ::-stud: 
Das ist praktisch dass du dir das gleich als Pflegepraktikum anrechnen lassen kannst. Ich bin MFA da wird mir immerhin was fr die Ausbildung angerechnet

@Hambro

Sei froh dass du noch so jung bist  :Grinnnss!:  nutze die Chance du hast 2 Jahre Zeit um deinen Abischnitt richtig gut aussehen zu lassen das schaffst du bestimmt

----------


## angeliena1989

Zum Thema bungsmaterial: Auf der Prpkurs-Seite kann man an einer Umfrage teilnehmen und Gutscheine fr Material oder Seminare bekommen.

Respekt, dass ihr alle solche guten Schnitte habt. Da bekomm ich schon etwas Angst. Dennoch: 2017 bin ich auch dabei!

----------


## anna2018

Das ist ja echt ne menge was du dir da angeschafft hast. wie lange hast du dich denn intensiv darauf vorbereitet?und wie ist der TMS bei dir gelaufen?

----------


## anna2018

@Feli87
ist ja total cool dass du aus bayern kommstXDich finde den sden soooo schn, deswegen will ich auch unbedingt an eine uni in bayern oder baden-wrttemberg... hier in nrw ist alles so grau und flach und ach keine ahnung ich find es hier halt einfach nicht so schn))))ist das denn bei euch da unten normal dass man auf der abendschule 4 jahre braucht um das abi nachzuholen?bei uns sind es 3 jahre, beginnend ab der 11

----------


## anna2018

@angeliena1989

auf was fr einer prpkurs-seite denn?kannst du einen link senden?

----------


## Feli87

@angeliena
Danke fr die Info cool dass du auch dabei bist ☺

@anna
Also wenn man schon Kenntnisse in Latein hat kann man bei unserer schule in Jahrgang 1 anfangen sind dann nur 3 jahre. Eine kommt jetzt zu uns dazu die war schon in der 12. und hat kein abi geschrieben weil sie schwanger wurde die macht jetzt die Oberstufe nochmal.
Ich hatte vorher nur qualifizierenden Hauptschulabschluss und durch die 10. hab ich jetzt mittlere Reife

----------


## anna2018

das ist ja echt cool, respekt vom hauptabschluss zum medizinstudium.da gehrt schon echt ehrgeiz hinter...ich war damals auf dem gymnasium, habe aber in der 11 abgebrochen weil ich lieber feiern wollte,naja jugendlicher leichtsinn halt.heute knnte ich mir dafr in den arsch treten aber vielleicht ist es auch besser so.habe nun auch andere jobs gesehen und bin nun umso sicherer dass ich wirklich medizin studieren will,besser spt als nie

----------


## Feli87

Ja versteh ich rgert mich manchmal auch dass ich es nicht frher gemacht hab aber wie du sagst besser spt als nie  😀

----------


## sternchenfnger

[QUOTE]Das ist ja echt ne menge was du dir da angeschafft hast. wie lange hast du dich denn intensiv darauf vorbereitet?und wie ist der TMS bei dir gelaufen?[/QUOTE

Ich hab so ungefhr 3-4 Monate vorher angefangen mich auf den TMS vorzubereiten. Hab dann eigentlich auch jeden Tag nach der Arbeit so 1-2 Stunden gebt, je nach Motivation mal ein bisschen mehr oder weniger. Ja ich hab mir tatschlich ziemlich viele Bcher angeschafft :D Aber ich gehr einfach leider nicht zu den Leuten, die eine Originalversion durcharbeiten und dann einen Prozentrang von ber 90% erreichen. 
Ich hab Prozentrang 83 erreicht, bin damit aber nicht wirklich zufrieden, hatte mir eigentlich mehr erhofft. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich an dem Tag aber leider auch nicht wirklich fit war. Bei uns auf der Station ging kurz vor dem TMS noch der Noro-Virus rum und den musste ich mir dann natrlich eine Woche vor dem Test auch noch einfangen.  :keule:  Sonst wr das Ergebnis vielleicht besser ausgefallen, aber was solls ist ja auch mig sich Gedanken darber zu machen.
Wnsche euch fr nchstes Jahr auf jeden Fall viel Glck  :hmmm...:

----------


## anna2018

also ich denke es wre vielleicht nicht schlecht gleichgesinnte zu finden und sich zum ben zu treffen und vielleicht mal einen test zu simulieren nachdem man ein bisschen schon gebt hat. vielleicht findet sich hier ja jemand aus nrw so im umkreis von Paderborn-Dortmund

----------


## luisafunck

Ich htte noch gnstiges Lernmaterial abzugeben. Bei Interesse knnt ihr mir einfach eine PN schreiben  :Smilie:

----------


## Senko

Als ich den Thread gesehen habe, musste ich mir sofort erstmal einen Account hier erstellen. In diesem Sinne erstmal ein Hallo an alle  :Smilie: 

Ich werde auch bei dem TMS 2017 dabei sein und whrend dieser Zeit die 12. Klasse besuchen.
Zuerst dachte ich, dass ich damit zur Minderheit gehren werde, da scheinbar viele den Test erst nach dem Abitur schreiben, aber wie es scheint bin ich ja doch nicht der Einzige.

----------


## anna2018

Ja ich denke es ist whrend der 12 auf jeden Fall besser als whrend der 13, da man sich ja da auf die Abiprfungen konzentrieren muss und da wohl auch einige( so wie ich) dabei sind die ihr Abi nachholen und schon etwas lter sind, mchte man natrlich nicht unntig Zeit verlieren

Mal ne andere frage an alle:

Was wre denn eure Wunschuni?

----------


## Hambro

Sind ja doch recht viele 12er hier.  :Top: 

Ich persnlich habe keine Wunschuni, werde aber versuchen in NRW zu bleiben. Letztendlich ist es mir egal, hauptsache ich habe einen Studienplatz.  :Grinnnss!: 

Liebe Gre

----------


## anna2018

Ich wrde ja sehr gerne in den Sden, irgendwo nach Bayern oder Baden-Wrttemberg. Ich wei auch nicht, es zieht mich einfach dorthin🙈
@Hambro
Von wo genau aus NRW kommst du denn? Ich wrde gerne ein paar Leute hier zusammensuchen ( die Interesse haben) sich spter mal zu treffen und in der Gruppe den Test zu simulieren und dafr zu ben,man knnte vergleichen und sich austauschen. Wre vielleicht keine schlechte Idee 
Lg Anna

----------


## Senko

@anna2018

Also meine Wunschuni wre Heidelberg, da ich dann nicht allzu weit entfernt von meiner Familie bin und da diese Uni auf den TMS einen hohen Wert legt. Sollte dies nicht mglich sein ist meine Wunschuni die Uni, die mich annimmt  :Big Grin:

----------


## anna2018

@Senko
Ja Heidelberg ist natrlich klasse, wre bei mir auch erste Wahl, allerdings denke ich dass es von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer wird dort angenommen zu werden. Irgendwie will jeder nach Heidelberg und der bentigte Ranglistenplatz steigt von Jahr zu Jahr an. Naja trotzdem hoffen dass es klappt )))

----------


## Kerker17

Hey  :Smilie:  

Wann fangt ihr an euch vorzubereiten?

----------


## anna2018

Hi also ich habe mir schon eine originalversion vom Test geholt und arbeite die jetzt schon einmal durch um zu gucken wo ich meine Schwierigkeiten mit habe und berlege mir dann welches Material ich mir noch besorge und mit was ich wann anfange. Denke aber intensive Vorbereitung erst so einen Monat vor dem Test und davor mache ich noch ein paar bungen zwischendurch

Lg Anna

----------


## Kerker17

Achso , okay . 
Danke fr die Info !

----------


## ili96

> Hey  
> 
> Wann fangt ihr an euch vorzubereiten?



Meine Erfahrung und die vieler Freunde:

2-3 Monate vorher intensiv. Textverstndnis und Mathe knnt ihr jetzt schon mit normalen Bchern lernen..
Alles andere wre mMn Quatsch, da ihr merkt, dass bald der Lernstoff ausgeht und die Motivation flten geht. 
2-3 Monate vorher seid ihr aber motiviert, da ihr das Ziel unmittelbar vor euren Augen habt.
Auerdem reicht euch dann auch euer Lernmaterial aus.

Nutzt die Chance! Ihr habt nur eine  :hmmm...: . 
Also nicht zu sehr bertreiben und bleibt am Ball  :Smilie: .

Ihr werdet merken, dass am tms Tag sehr viele dabei sind, die (fast) gar nicht gebt haben und manche, die 3 Monate vorher nichts anderes gemacht haben. 


PS: ab Oktober werde ich meine 24 Bcher in der Verkaufsgruppe verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat, schreibt mir.

----------


## Senko

Ich habe mir ebenfalls die zwei Originalversionen bereits gekauft und schon einmal reingeschaut.
Mathe, Textverstndnis und logisches, konzentriertes arbeiten werden sowieso durchgehend gebt, solange man die Zeit bis zum TMS noch in der Schule verbringt.
Ich habe jedoch vor mir noch Bcher zu den Musterzuordnungs- und den Schlauchfigurenaufgaben zu holen und diese mir schon im Vorraus anzugucken, jedoch in kleinen Maen ber einen lngeren Zeitraum dann.

Jetzt schon anzufangen wird glaube ich auch nichts bringen. Die Zeit nutze ich lieber um so viel wie mglich Punkte fr das Abitur zu sammeln  :Smilie:  intensiveres Lernen dann wahrscheinlich auch erst 2-3 Monate vor dem Test.

----------


## anna2018

Wei jemand ob die von medguru jedes Jahr eine neue Auflage rausbringen?und unterscheiden sich die Auflagen voneinander in den Aufgaben oder werden nur Fehler behoben?

----------


## Schokobie

Hey  :Smilie:  
voll schn, dass es diesen Chat gibt. 
Welche Literatur zum Lernen ist denn empfehlenswert? Es gibt ja schon viele Anbieter.

----------


## anna2018

Ein Freund von mir hat nen Kurs bei meditrain gemacht.er war auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings finde ich 869 fr 5 Tage doch sehr stark bertrieben.sollte ich einen Kurs machen dann eher bei einem anderen Anbieter.bcher habe ich mir jetzt von meditrain und medguru bestellt.hole mir spter vielleicht noch was von fritest, die sollen ja vom Niveau her sehr hoch angesetzt sein

----------


## Kerker17

Was haltet ihr von einer online Vorbereitung fr den tms ?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich hatte auch den 5-tgigen Kurs von Medi-Learn, mir hat er geholfen, da ich sehr schlecht strukturiert war, aber notwenig sind diese Kurse keinesfalls! Ihr erfahrt dort auch keine Geheintipps, die nicht in den Bchern stehen.

Im Nachhinein wrde ich euch zu einer Anleitung zu den Untertests raten. Es gibt eine von MedGuru meines Wissens, ich persnlich finde die Neue vom Stark-Verlag besser.

Dann braucht ihr noch bungsmaterial. Von welchen Anbieter ist relativ schnuppe, aber Fritest ist sehr gut.
Wozu ich aber definitiv raten kann, ist der online TMS-Kurs von t-med. Bei den Skills-Kursen kann man sich z.B. beim Konzentrationstest die Muster aussuchen und sich bis zu 3 Stck pro Tag neu generieren lassen. Ich finde diesen Kurs auch vom Preis-Leistungsverhltnis super.

Ihr werdet weniger "lernen", als ben!
Sicher sitzen mssen auch Kopfrechnen, Einheiten umrechnen usw.! Auch dafr lassen sich ber Google oder so online Tools finden, die immer neue bungsaufgaben generieren. Klingt banal, rettet euch aber Punkte.

----------


## Kati_2016

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich reihe mich dann mal bei euch ein, weil ich den TMS auch 2017 mitschreiben werde.
Ich habe mein Abitur dieses Jahr hinter mich gebracht und auch wenn ich mit der DN 2,2 sehr geringe Chancen auf einen Studienplatz habe in den nchsten Jahren, werde ich erstmal alles ausprobieren.

----------


## ili96

> Hallo 
> Ich reihe mich dann mal bei euch ein, weil ich den TMS auch 2017 mitschreiben werde.
> Ich habe mein Abitur dieses Jahr hinter mich gebracht und auch wenn ich mit der DN 2,2 sehr geringe Chancen auf einen Studienplatz habe in den nchsten Jahren, werde ich erstmal alles ausprobieren.



Es gibt bei fb genug Beispiele, die zeigen, dass man mit 2,0-2,4 noch gute Chancen hat, wenn man im tms reinhaut. Diszipliniert mit dem Ziel vor Augen und einer Ca 3 monatigen Vorbereitung sollte es machbar sein!

----------


## Nina2408

Hallo Leute,

ich habe dieses Jahr auch den Medizinertest geschrieben und durch mein Ergebnis von 99% kann ich nun in Kln studieren! 
Falls ihr Fragen habt, knnt ihr euch gerne auch per PN an mich wenden  :Smilie: 

Ich wrde euch generell keinen Vorbereitungskurs empfehlen. Es gibt gewisse Tipps und Herangehensweisen, die nicht ganz unpraktisch sind, jedoch hat mir in den meisten Unterkursen eher regelmiges Training etwas gebracht, und das bekommt man nicht durch ein Wochenende.

Auch wrde ich euch nicht empfehlen, lnger als drei Monate vorher anzufangen. Macht euch nicht verrckt! Das einzige, was man frher trainieren knnte, ist Kopfrechnen fr den Mathe-Teil. 

Mit Online-Kursen habe ich keine Erfahrung, jedoch ist es meiner Meinung nach etwas ganz anderes, wenn man z.B. Muster zuordnen am PC oder auf Papier bt. Das fngt schon allein damit an, dass viele Bildschirme eine andere Auflsung haben, der Test kann meiner Meinung nach gar nicht realistisch am PC durchgefhrt werden. 

Liebe Gre
Nina

----------


## Kerker17

Danke dr deine Tipps!

Welche Bcher wrdest du empfehlen ? Mit welchen Bchern hast du dich vorbereitet?

----------


## Nina2408

> Danke dr deine Tipps!
> 
> Welche Bcher wrdest du empfehlen ? Mit welchen Bchern hast du dich vorbereitet?



Ich habe mich mit den Bchern von MedGuru vorbereitet- jedoch nur die Untertests Muster, Figuren und Fakten, konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten und Schlauchfiguren. 
Muster fand ich ganz okay, ungefhr dem Testniveau entsprechend denke ich. 
Figuren und Fakten war zu einfach, lediglich die letzten paar Tests entsprachen dem Niveau. Ganz hilfreich ist hier auch das Forum, ich habe damals die vorigen Threads durchforstet, in denen meistens der komplette Untertest Fakten aufgeschrieben war. Wenn ich meine Sammlung nochmal finde, stelle ich sie hier rein  :Big Grin: 
Schlauchfiguren hat mir auch geholfen, es ist auch ganz hilfreich, das Buch auf den Kopf zu drehen, um neue Figuren zu haben.
Bei konzentriertem Arbeiten habe ich mir auch die Tests aus den Vorjahren angeschaut und die bungen im Buch gemacht- Achtung, nicht zu oft ben, sonst versteift ihr euch nur auf eine Variante.


Aber wie gesagt, es ist noch viel zu frh zum lernen finde ich  :Smilie:

----------


## Brutus

> JonasSep und Martina111 scheinen beide Werbekonten von Prpkurs zu sein.


Und weil das so ist, sind die beiden jetzt auch nicht mehr unter uns.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich dieses Thema nicht gelscht, weil ja doch schon mehrere von Euch vernnftige Sachen zum Thema TMS geschrieben haben. Die Beitrge von Martina111 und JonasSep sind allerdings gelscht worden, da sie, bis auf den Erffnungspost, nur Werbung beinhalteten.

Gru Brutus, Moderator Medi-Learn

----------


## Feli87

Hallo wie geht's euch allen so?
Ab November gibt's auf der TMS Info Seite die neue Infobroschre und ab 1.12. beginnt die Anmeldung 😊
Ich hab jetzt alle Medgurus und Fritest Bcher zur Vorbereitung sowie die beiden Originalversionen. 
Ich denk ich werde jetzt demnchst mit Mathe anfangen da kann man denk ich jetzt schon ben.
Bin jetzt frisch in der Oberstufe jetzt geht's los mit Punkten. 
Wie ergeht es euch so?
LG

----------


## s_teresa

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich mchte auch nchstes Jahr den TMS schreiben nachdem ich dieses Jahr mein Abitur gemacht habe. 
Jetzt gerade mache ich ein FSJ im Krabkenhaus womit ich dann auch gleich mein Pflegepraktikum in der Tasche habe und mir das FSJ auch bei der Bewerbung angerechnet wird.
Die Idee von einer Gruppe zum austauschen von Tipps oder Infos fnde ich auch echt gut, man knnte ja eine fb Gruppe erstellen, da geht das kommentieren einzelner Beitrge leichter ;)
Htte da jemand Interesse? 
Lg

----------


## Sternchenhase

Es gibt bereits eine sehr groe Facebook-TMS-Gruppe  :hmmm...:

----------


## s_teresa

Achso, da habe ich jedoch nur welche fr den Verkauf von Bchern gefunden. Wie heit sie denn?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hier ist sie.  :Smilie:

----------


## drfeelgood97

Hallo, gibt es Erfahrungswerte, was eventuelle Aktualisierungen beispielsweie der MedGuru-Bcher noch verffentlicht werden? Also eventuell neuere Auflagen? Wrde langsam ganz gerne Material bestellen, ist alles aber noch "2016"... 
Gre

----------


## anna2018

@drfeelgood97
Die gleiche Frage htte ich mir auch gestellt und das medguru Team einfach mal angeschrieben. Hier deren Antwort:

Also,
mit der alten Auflage der Bcher gelingt die Vorbereitung sicher auch bestens. Es gibt jedes Jahr eher kleine formale und inhaltliche nderungen. Allerdings kann ich dir das bis jetzt auch noch nicht genau mitteilen. Die kommt erst Anfang nchsten Jahres raus. 😉 (Fr den MedAT wohl Februar/Mrz und den TMS Januar 2017)

Lg
Lucas/MedGuruTeam

Denke wenn man nicht bis Anfang nchsten Jahres warten will dann tut es die Auflage fr 2016 genauso gut

----------


## Sternchenhase

Bevor jetzt noch mehr Angebote kommen:
Es gibt einen *Forenflohmarkt*!


Wenn ihr hier alles zuspamt mit euren Angeboten, dann geht der eigentliche Sinn- Fragen und Antworten zum TMS unter und ebenjene werden auseinandergezogen und keiner findet mehr irgendwas oder hat Lust sich den Thread durchzulesen => *nicht gut*!!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Schau mal einen Beitrag ber dich drber.

Lesekompetenz gehrt im brigen auch zu den Anforderungen des TMS.

Mal ehrlich, wenn der ganze Thread hier zugemllt ist mit Angeboten, bekommt doch keiner mehr Fragen und Antworten zusammen. Schau dir an, wie es im TMS 2016-Thread ungefhr in der Mitte aussah. Dafr ist der Thread nicht da!
Es gibt viele Fragen, die zigmal gestellt werden, weil es sich keiner antun will, sich durch die ganze Werbung zu whlen, was ich auch durchaus nachvollziehbar finde.
Die Leute hier suchen Antworten, wenn sie was kaufen wollen, schauen sie im Forenflohmarkt und auf Facebook, also bitte  :grrrr....: !

----------


## anna2018

Leute, Sternchen schreibt nicht ohne Grund, dass es einen FORENFLOHMARKT gibt. Stellt eure Angebote doch bitte da rein. Das gehrt hier nicht hin

----------


## philippd

Wird aber weiterhin passieren solange es nicht gelscht wird oder es konsequenzen gibt. Nicht unbedingt bswillig, Leute die was verkaufen mchten lesen sich eher nicht den Rest durch :p

----------


## Feli87

Hallo  ::-winky: 
hier ist es ja recht still momentan...
Fangt ihr schon langsam an mit ben? Ich denke das Mathebuch von Medgurus werd ich mir in den nchsten Wochen mal anschauen.
LG

----------


## anna2018

Hey feli,
Ja ich wollte auch bald mit Mathe anfangen und dann mal einen ganzen Test simulieren um zu gucken wo ich mehr ben muss und wo vielleicht weniger.aber es sind immerhin noch 6 ganze Monate.ich will jetzt nicht schon zu viel machen, sonst hab ich spter keine Lust und kein Material mehr)))

Lg Anna

----------


## Reibi99

Was habt ihr so fr Abischnitte?
Ab 1,4 macht der Tms ja eigentlich nicht mehr so viel Sinn, auer man will nach Heidelberg.

----------


## Hambro

Hallo  :Smilie: 

@Feli87 Ich fange noch nicht mit der Vorbereitung an. Ich schaffe das auch im Moment zeitlich nicht. Hchstwahrscheinlich erst so ab Februar/Mrz, habe gelesen, dass es dann am effektivsten ist.  :Smilie: 

@Reibi99 Wenn ich so "schlecht" bleibe wie im letzten Kurshalbjahr, kommt bei mir nur etwas um die 2,0 heraus ...
Mein Ziel ist nicht nur eine Eins vor dem Komma, sondern am Besten auch < 1,5. ;)

Liebe Gre

----------


## anna2018

@reibi99

Wieso soll der TMS ab 1,4 keinen Sinn mehr machen?ein Freund von mir hatte 1,8 und hat es durch ein gutes Ergebnis beim TMS nach Mnchen geschafft.natrlich ist es bei "nicht so gutem Abi" notwendig einen sehr guten TMS zu schreiben aber wie heit es so schn, wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt. Einen Versuch ist es immer wert. 
Ich habe meine abiprfungen erst 2018, deswegen ist es im Moment schwer zu sagen welche nc ich erreichen werde.in der 11 und bis jetzt hab ich nen glatten Einser schnitt aber in 1,5 Jahren kann natrlich noch so einiges schief gehen. Den TMS werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Und ich mache zur Zeit noch den Bfd im Krankenhaus, gibt auch ein paar bonuspunkte, wenn natrlich auch nicht viele aber man bekommt viele Erfahrungen und Eindrcke von dem Beruf. Von daher hoffe ich, dass dies alles ausreichen wird fr einen Studienplatz 
Lg Anna

----------


## Reibi99

Weil die meisten Unis den Tms als Notenquivalent zhlen und da muss man ber 90% haben bei 1,4 damit es sich lohnt.

----------


## Hambro

> Weil die meisten Unis den Tms als Notenquivalent zhlen und da muss man ber 90% haben bei 1,4 damit es sich lohnt.


Ja, das ist wahr. 
Mein Ziel ist es auch letztendlich bei ca. 1,6 zu landen und 0,8 oder 0,6 Bonuspunkte durch den TMS zu bekommen ...

----------


## Hambro

> @reibi99
> in der 11 und bis jetzt hab ich nen glatten Einser schnitt aber in 1,5 Jahren kann natrlich noch so einiges schief gehen.


Meine Gte, warum schaffe ich das denn nicht ...  :Traurig:

----------


## Akın.Kap.

Da liegst du leider falsch. Der TMS macht selbst mit 2.3 Sinn! Mannheim und Heidelberg,  aber auch Kln bonieren den TMS stark. Nicht die meisten Unis verrechnen  mit dem Notenquivalent. Mnchen Marburg Erlangen Regensburg z.B. geben bis zu 0.8 auf die Abiturienten. Also ist das faktisch falsch, was du schreibst.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Da liegst du leider falsch. Der TMS macht selbst mit 2.3 Sinn! Mannheim und Heidelberg,  aber auch Kln bonieren den TMS stark. Nicht die meisten Unis verrechnen  mit dem Notenquivalent. Mnchen Marburg Erlangen Regensburg z.B. geben bis zu 0.8 auf die Abiturienten. Also ist das faktisch falsch, was du schreibst.


Absolut richtig.

Reibi, schau doch nochmal auf hochschulstart in der AdH-Tabelle und informiere dich noch ein bisschen bei den einzelnen Unis  :Grinnnss!: . Gerade bei der Bewerbung fr das Medizinstudium ist es wichtig, das man nicht auf den Schwachsinn hrt, den andere verbreiten (und gerade bei Medizin gibt es unglaublich viele falsche Gerchte). Nichts bewahrt einen davor, sich einmal durch alle Unis zu klicken und sich das AdH anzuschauen und die eigenen Chancen zu berechnen.

Man muss sogar sagen, dass sich die Verrechnungsgeschichte mit dem TMS insbesondere fr lohnt, die einen schlechteren Schnitt haben. Im 1,4er Bereich kann man nicht mehr so viel rausholen, wie mit z.B. 1,8.

----------


## drfeelgood97

> Absolut richtig.
> Reibi, schau doch nochmal auf hochschulstart in der AdH-Tabelle und informiere dich noch ein bisschen bei den einzelnen Unis . Gerade bei der Bewerbung fr das Medizinstudium ist es wichtig, das man nicht auf den Schwachsinn hrt, den andere verbreiten (und gerade bei Medizin gibt es unglaublich viele falsche Gerchte).


Sehe ich ganz genau so.




> Man muss sogar sagen, dass sich die Verrechnungsgeschichte mit dem TMS insbesondere fr die lohnt, die einen schlechteren Schnitt haben. Im 1,4er Bereich kann man nicht mehr so viel rausholen, wie mit z.B. 1,8.


Ich stimme dir darin zu, dass man als 1.4er im Vergleich zum 1.8er nicht mehr so viel rausholen kann.
Aber dass sich der TMS in der Verrechnung deshalb fr "Schlechtere" (ich hasse dieses Wort bei 1, Schnitten) mehr bzw. insbesondere lohnt, finde ich nicht zu 100% verstndlich. Er lohnt sich fr alle gleich!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Sehe ich ganz genau so.
> 
> 
> Ich stimme dir darin zu, dass man als 1.4er im Vergleich zum 1.8er nicht mehr so viel rausholen kann.
> Aber dass sich der TMS in der Verrechnung deshalb fr "Schlechtere" (ich hasse dieses Wort bei 1, Schnitten) mehr bzw. insbesondere lohnt, finde ich nicht zu 100% verstndlich. Er lohnt sich fr alle gleich!


Ja, war auch so gemeint, wie im letzten Satz  :Smilie: . Ich habe es missverstndlich formuliert.

----------


## Reibi99

Ja, und in Heidelberg, Erlangen etc braucht man ein Ergebnis von (deutlich) ber 100 Punkten, wie viele schaffen das?
Kaum jemand. Natrlich kann man hoffen, aber man muss realistisch bleiben. Und jemand mit einem mittelmigen Abi wird im Tms nicht pltzlich zum Genie.

----------


## drfeelgood97

> Und jemand mit einem mittelmigen Abi wird im Tms nicht pltzlich zum Genie.


Ganz dnnes Eis, wenn ich das mal so formulieren darf...
Die Aussage ist erstens pauschalisierend und zweitens als These ohne Begrndung bzw. Beweis auch nicht wirklich schlssig.  :hmmm...: 
Oder gibt es fr deine Aussage eine wissenschaftliche Grundlage? Wrde mich allgemein mal interessieren, leider habe ich noch nie irgendwo eine wirkliche Aufschlsselung des TMS-Ergebnisses gefunden. Knnte man sicher auch eine Studie drau machen nach dem Motto "Was sagt das TMS-Ergebnis ber sptere Studienleistungen aus?". Aber gibt es sicher schon (nicht ffentlich...).

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass in der Schule nicht alles 100% von der eigenen Person abhngt, man denke nur an die lieben Lehrer.
Im Test kann man annhrend von 100% eigenem Vermgen ausgehen.

Viele Gre

----------


## Reibi99

Jaja sind immer die psen psen Lehrer schuld.
Wenn man sich in der Schule anstndig reinhngt, schafft man die 1 vorm Komma.
Wenn man das nicht tut, wird man whrend der Tms-Vorbereitung nicht pltzlich zum fleiigen Wunderknaben.

----------


## drfeelgood97

Das stimmt natrlich, sehe ich genauso wie du, was den Flei betrifft.  :Smilie:  
Trotzdem ist es nicht 100% eigene Leistung in der Schule, und manchmal ist es halt der eine Punkt zur besseren Note und der Entscheidende zur besseren Abinote.
Ich glaube, wir haben aneinander vorbeigeschrieben, was Mittelma und so betrifft.  :Big Grin:  Die 1 sollte man als angehender Mediziner schon vor dem Komma haben, das sollte jedem klar sein und ist auch wirklich erreichbar. Einzelflle mit persnlichen Schicksalen mal auen vor...
Ich zhle nmlich alles ab 1,4 schon zum "Mittelma", da wir uns hier ja auf einem relativ hohen Niveau bewegen. Aber alles eine Definitionsfrage.  :bhh:

----------


## Reibi99

Ich zhle alles ab 1,8 in etwa zum Mittelma..
Wolltest du nicht auch am Ham Nat teilnehmen?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Jaja sind immer die psen psen Lehrer schuld.
> Wenn man sich in der Schule anstndig reinhngt, schafft man die 1 vorm Komma.
> Wenn man das nicht tut, wird man whrend der Tms-Vorbereitung nicht pltzlich zum fleiigen Wunderknaben.


Ihr zwei vergesst vollkommen, dass die gesamte Notenskala bis 4,0 geht. Und zumindest bei uns an der Schule (Bayern, obwohl irrelevant), lag das Mittel bei 2,1 (71 Abiturienten, eine hat es nicht geschafft). Und ich wrde behaupten, dass das der normale bis gute Mittelschnitt ist.

Und auergewhnlich hohe Leistungen sind im TMS durchaus nicht ungewhnlich. Der TMS ist kein Lerntest.
Schokoflocke, die in Mannheim studiert, hatte mal erwhnt, dass sie eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl mit DN > 2,0 bei sich im Jahrgang hat und zumindest hier von Marburg kann ich ebenfalls sagen, dass die meisten, die ich kenne bei 1,5-1,7 liegen. Das sind sehr subjektive nicht reprsentative Erfahrungen, aber doch zeigen sie deutlich, dass Leute mit eurer Meinung nach "schlechterem Abitur" durchaus ihre Chance nutzen.




> Die 1 sollte man als angehender Mediziner schon vor dem Komma haben, das sollte jedem klar sein und ist auch wirklich erreichbar. Einzelflle mit persnlichen Schicksalen mal auen vor...


Warum? Diese Aussage fr sich genommen ist einfach bodenlos.
Die Korrelationen von guter Abinote und Erfolg im Studium sind gering, klar gibt es immer diejenigen, die sehr gut in der Schule klargekommen sind und auch im Studium keine Probleme haben und es gibt nur sehr wenige, die im Studium pltzlich zum oben genannten "Wunderkind" mutieren. Aber 2,x und 3,xler kommen genauso gut durchs Studium, wenn sie sich wie alle anderen hinsetzen. Genauso wie 1,xler auch nicht so gut durchs Studium kommen. Es hngt letztendlich von der persnlichen Motivation, Umstnden und Glck ab. Es ist fr alle anstrengend, es ist ein ganz anderes Lernen als zu Schulzeiten und jeder fngt nochmal bei 0 an.

Die Aussage, dass nur 1,xler fr das Studium geeignet seien, ist schlichtweg falsch und sehr naiv. Und etwas arrogant.

Und das sage ich als jemand mit einer 1 vor dem Komma.

----------


## drfeelgood97

> Ihr zwei vergesst vollkommen, dass die gesamte Notenskala bis 4,0 geht. Und zumindest bei uns an der Schule (Bayern, obwohl irrelevant), lag das Mittel bei 2,1 (71 Abiturienten, eine hat es nicht geschafft). Und ich wrde behaupten, dass das der normale bis gute Mittelschnitt ist.


Das stimmt natrlich. Auch bei uns liegt das Mittel immer bei 2,1-2,4. 
Ich hatte ja begrndet, wie ich zu meiner Aussage kam: Wir bewegen uns auf einem extremen Niveau. Deshalb muss ich aus meiner Sicht alle, die mit ihrer Note keine Direktzulassung bekommen, zum Mittelma zhlen.  Und nur die Leistungsspitze erhlt eine direkte Zulassung. So verstehe ich das. Ansonsten sind natrlich alle Abinoten gut, auch eine 3,0! Aber es ist halt verrckt mit den Zulassungsnoten, und deshalb zhle ich alles ab 1,4 zum Mittelma. Was natrlich keine allgemeingltige Aussage darstellt!! Und seien wir ehrlich, mit einem Abi im Mittelma-Bereich 2,1-2,4 wird es in Deutschland schon ziemlich schwierig (natrlich nicht unmglich).




> Die Aussage, dass nur 1,xler fr das Studium geeignet seien, ist schlichtweg falsch und sehr naiv. Und etwas arrogant.
> 
> Und das sage ich als jemand mit einer 1 vor dem Komma.


Das war auch nicht so drastisch gemeint, wie du es jetzt auslegst. Ich finde nur, dass es sich alle die unntig schwer machen (da sie im Vergleich ein besseres TMS-Ergebnis bentigen), die eine DN mit 2, oder 3, haben. Wer das Ziel vor Augen hat, sollte sich schon etwas reinhngen. Und ja, das geht vor allem an die Jungs. Mdchen sind ja immer schon so fleiig.  :bhh:  
Ich kann jedem Schler/jeder Schlerin, der/die das hier liest, nur raten: Versucht einen so guten Durchschnitt wie nur mglich zu erreichen! Hngt euch nochmal richtig rein.  :Smilie:  

Ich hoffe, unser persnliches Verhltnis bleibt so entspannt, wie vor der "Mittelma-Angelegenheit".  :Grinnnss!:  

Viele Gre

----------


## anna2018

Also ich denke wir sollten uns einfach alle Mhe geben und hoffen dass das Ergebnis fr uns ausreichend ist um eine Zulassung zu erhalten. Der TMS ist sehr wichtig, da es eben auch Unis gibt bei denen man im adh selbst mit 900 Punkten im Abi keine Chance htte und andere die den TMS sehr hoch bonieren. 
Dass nur jemand mit ner 1 vor dem Komma geeignet ist fr Medizin erachte ich ebenfalls als nicht richtig. Die Motivation und Einstellung zum angestrebten Beruf spielt da eine viel grere Rolle finde ich. Mich rgert es zum Beispiel wenn Leute Medizin studieren gehen nur weil sie eine 1,0 haben und nicht wissen was sie sonst machen sollen und sie sich eigentlich fr den medizinischen Beruf berhaupt nicht interessieren. Aber gut muss jeder selber wissen. Wenn man wirklich Medizin studieren will dann schafft man das auch, nie die Hoffnung verlieren))))

----------


## AlisonB

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich trete auch mal bei...
Hab dieses Jahr mein Abi mit  2.0 abgeschlossen, leider ist bei mir so einiges in der Q-Phase schief gelaufen  :Wand: 
Deshalb hngt jetzt sehr viel vom TMS ab...
Ich hoffe, dass er fr uns alle gut luft :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Hambro

Willkommen AlisonB  :Smilie: 

auch bei mir luft es bis jetzt leider "nur" grob auf ein 2,0 Abitur hinaus (lt. 11.2 Zeugnis), allerdings habe ich noch die komplette Q-Phase, um mich bestmglichst zu verbessern. 
Ich nehme auch 2017 am TMS teil, damit ich grob meine Chancen fr einen Studienplatz berechnen kann.

Ich denke mit einem  guten TMS-Ergebnis hast du auch noch gute Chancen ;)
Liebe Gre

----------


## Melina93

> Das stimmt natrlich, sehe ich genauso wie du, was den Flei betrifft.  
> Trotzdem ist es nicht 100% eigene Leistung in der Schule, und manchmal ist es halt der eine Punkt zur besseren Note und der Entscheidende zur besseren Abinote.
> Ich glaube, wir haben aneinander vorbeigeschrieben, was Mittelma und so betrifft.  Die 1 sollte man als angehender Mediziner schon vor dem Komma haben, das sollte jedem klar sein und ist auch wirklich erreichbar. Einzelflle mit persnlichen Schicksalen mal auen vor...
> Ich zhle nmlich alles ab 1,4 schon zum "Mittelma", da wir uns hier ja auf einem relativ hohen Niveau bewegen. Aber alles eine Definitionsfrage.


Du hast ziemlich komische Vorstellungen...
In unserem Jahrgang sind viele durch de Abiturprfungen nochmal schlechter geworden, als sie vorher standen. Waren die pltzlich dumm und/ oder faul? Ne, wir hatten einfach blde Prfungen. 
Und dass man als Mediziner ne 1 vor dem Komma braucht, ist halt einfach Bldsinn. Wenn ich durch Sport und Musik LK einen super Schnitt habe, ist das gut um zugelassen zu werden. Aber ich bin damit nicht mehr oder weniger qualifiziert als Andere...

----------


## drfeelgood97

> Du hast ziemlich komische Vorstellungen...
> In unserem Jahrgang sind viele durch de Abiturprfungen nochmal schlechter geworden, als sie vorher standen. Waren die pltzlich dumm und/ oder faul? Ne, wir hatten einfach blde Prfungen. 
> Und dass man als Mediziner ne 1 vor dem Komma braucht, ist halt einfach Bldsinn. Wenn ich durch Sport und Musik LK einen super Schnitt habe, ist das gut um zugelassen zu werden. Aber ich bin damit nicht mehr oder weniger qualifiziert als Andere...


Ich habe diese Aussage doch bereits in einem der nachfolgenden Threads relativiert. 
Es ist doch eh alles nicht vergleichbar, geschweige denn zwischen den Bundeslndern. Die Diskussion gehrt hier allerdings nicht her. Ich kann euch auch sagen, dass ich mich schwer benachteiligt fhle in meinem Bundesland gegenber anderen. Und? Ich kann daran eh nichts ndern. Ich lebe damit. Ich beschwere mich nie darber (ausgenommen in diesem Beitrag).

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Natrlich ist die Note nicht das, was einen guten Mediziner ausmacht. Aber es ist das Kriterium, das zu mind. 51% bei der Zulassung herangezogen wird. 
Deshalb empfehle ich jedem: Versucht noch mal alle Punkte mitzunehmen, die ihr irgendwie bekommen knnt! Es erleichtert euch die Zulassung extrem! 

Wir wissen doch alle, dass wir manchmal einen kleinen "Ansto" brauchen, v. a. die Jungs. 

Viele Gre

----------


## Lennart95

Hallo Tms Teilnehmer 2017

Vor einem Jahr war ich in eurer Situation und meine Zulassung war abhngig von dem Ergebnis meines TMS.

Ich wusste, dass es mglich war auch mit einem etwas "schlechteren" Abitur von 1,8 (4 Naturwissenschaften) zeitnah einen Studienplatz zu bekommen. Ich habe mir genau ein Jahr Zeit gegeben und jetzt studiere ich in Mannheim Humanmedizin und es gefllt mir richtig gut.  :Smilie: 

Nach dem TMS habe ich mein Pflegepraktikum gemacht, mein Informatikstudium abgebrochen ohne zu wissen wie der TMS ausgegangen ist (96%), nach dem Pflegepraktikum wusste ich nicht, ob ich einen Studienplatz bekomme und musste bis zum 23.09 statt bis zum 07.09 warten.

Was ich euch mitgeben mchte ist:

1. fragt euch warum ihr Humanmedizin studieren wollt
2. haltet euch das Ziel vor Augen, jeden Tag

Manchmal muss man alles auf eine Karte setzen ohne zu wissen, ob man erfolgreich sein wird.


Die TMSler des letzten Jahres haben mich dieses Jahr untersttzt und ich mchte euch jetzt untersttzen.

Wenn ihr Unterlagen zum Konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten bentigt, schreibt mir eine Private Nachricht;
ich habe einen Zufallsgenerator fr fast alle bisherigen Tests geschrieben und wenn ihr wollt, schicke ich euch PDF-Dokumente zum ben.  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Vergesst niemals, es ist mglich!

----------


## anna2018

Mal ne frage an alle die in baden wrttemberg studieren:

Man muss ja diesen orientierungstest vorzeigen vor der Immatrikulation. Macht man den einfach online und druckt den aus oder wie funktioniert das?
Und ist bei euch dabei rausgekommen?
Bei mir kam entweder naturwissenschaftlich oder ein kultureller Beruf, sowas wie Theater🙈

----------


## AlisonB

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Lernmaterialien:

Sollte ich mich fr medgurus oder frittest entscheiden? Was ist besser?
und ich wei nicht, ob ich einfach zu dumm bin, aber wenn ich auf der seite von frittest bin, werde ich stndig zur schweizerischen seite weitergeleitet und kann demnach nicht sehen wie viel € sie kosten. Wenn ich dann Deutschland einstelle kommt eine Fehlermeldung :Confused:

----------


## anna2018

Von fritest muss man auch aus der Schweiz bestellen.ich war da anfangs auch etwas verwirrt.hab die dann einfach mal angeschrieben.die Antwort war: 

Guten Tag Frau .......

vielen Dank fr Ihr Interesse.

Die Unterlagen fr den TMS werden gerade noch berarbeitet. Gerne informieren wir Sie, sobald der Versand mglich ist.

Freundliche Grsse
Ihr fritest Team

Bis jetzt wrde ich noch nicht informiert, leider

----------


## Sternchenhase

Grundstzlich fand ich fritest schwerer als die anderen und wrde es daher eher empfeheln.

Ich hatte ein Heft von Medguru und ansonsten Meditrain und t-med. Die fritest_Sachen habe ich fr die Endphase meines Trainings genommen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## AlisonB

> Grundstzlich fand ich fritest schwerer als die anderen und wrde es daher eher empfeheln.
> 
> Ich hatte ein Heft von Medguru und ansonsten Meditrain und t-med. Die fritest_Sachen habe ich fr die Endphase meines Trainings genommen .


was heist bei dir endphase? und danke fr die antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Endphase waren bei mir die letzten 3-4 Wochen vor dem TMS  :Grinnnss!: . In der letzten Woche sollte man bei einigen Untertests nicht mehr soviel machen, aber das steht auch irgendwo in den Bchern vorne alles drin  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Hey Leute, 
ich schliee mich auch mal an, da ich 2017 auch den TMS schreiben mchte. Zur Zeit machen ich meinen Rettungssanitter im Zuge eines FSJs. Ich hoffe auf einen informationsreichen Austausch und wnsche uns allen viel Erfolg nchstes Jahr! 
LG Adrumfrenum

----------


## boyaz

Habt ihr schon angefangen zu lernen ?

----------


## Hambro

Hi, 

also ich habe noch nicht mit dem Lernen angefangen.
Ich wei auch nicht so wirklich, wann ich damit anfangen soll.  :was ist das...?: 
Bisher dachte ich so ca. 2-3 Monate vor dem Test.

Bin auch mal gespannt wie die anderen das machen.

Liebe Gre  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich habe damals im Januar richtig angefangen und es auch erstmal langsam anlaufen lassen  :Grinnnss!: .
Sonst verliert man zu schnell die Motivation und es bringt auch nciht wirklich was. Wichtig ist konstantes Training, das auch nicht lange pro Tag sein muss.

Was man sich vorher schonmal anschauen kann ist Einheiten umrechnen und Kopfrechnen ben.

----------


## ehemaliger User_14112016_1

Ich mchte allen hier sagen, dass sie es sich mit dem TMS genauer berlegen sollen. Ich hab monatelang fr den Test gelernt, mir unendlich viele Bcher gekauft ( die ich brigens jetzt verkaufen will) und am Ende hat es nur fr knapp 85% ausgereicht und somit keinen Studienplatz obwohl ich sogar ein 1er Abitur habe. 
Ich will euch die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber dieser TMS ist hart vor allem die Konkurrenz ! Ich habe den Test in einer Stadt in NRW geschrieben und da waren Leute dabei die ein 1,0er Abitur hatten ( also hchstwahrscheinlich Hochbegabte, die ohne viel lernen komplexe Aufgaben einfach lsen knnen). Diese Leute bekommen am Ende den besten prozentrang und somit auch einen Studienplatz. 
Meiner Meinung nach hat sich der ganze Aufwand nicht gelohnt, mehrer s sind dafr verloren gegangen. berlegt es euch wirklich gut !!!! Dieser Post geht vor allem an diejenigen die ein Abi schlechter als 1,5 haben

----------


## anna_143

Ich werde den TMS auf jeden Fall machen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, wie und wann ich mit der Vorbereitung starten soll. 
Hat einer von euch schon angefangen zu lernen? ☺

----------


## ehemaliger User_05052017_1

> Ich werde den TMS auf jeden Fall machen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, wie und wann ich mit der Vorbereitung starten soll. 
> Hat einer von euch schon angefangen zu lernen? ☺


So frh wie mglich beginnen zu lernen, Probetests durchfhren um ein Gefhl fr die Aufgaben zu bekommen.

----------


## anna2018

Also ich wollte im Dezember so langsam anfangen mit textverstndnis und Mathe.aber so richtig denke ich erst 3 Monate vorher.ich denke, dass wenn man zu frh anfngt, die Motivation schnell weg ist, so wie alle anderen auch sagen.

Ich mache mein Abi ja erst 2018. wie ist das bei der Anmeldung fr den tms?muss man da eine schulbescheinigung oder etwas hnliches hochladen als Beweis, dass man das Abi macht?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich mache mein Abi ja erst 2018. wie ist das bei der Anmeldung fr den tms?muss man da eine schulbescheinigung oder etwas hnliches hochladen als Beweis, dass man das Abi macht?


Nein  :Grinnnss!: .


...zumindest beim TMS 2014 noch nicht  ::-oopss:

----------


## anna2018

Ok danke Sternchen. Ich dachte nur dass das vielleicht so ist weil auf der Seite steht, dass man nur dann berechtigt ist wer in diesem oder im darauffolgenden Jahr die Hochschulreife erreicht. Dachte die kontrollieren das dann irgendwie.aber auch wenn es so ist dann werde ich es ja sptestens im Dezember erfahren wenn ich mich anmelde))))

Hat jemand einen Tipp fr Mathe?was muss man wiederholen auer schriftliches rechnen? Prozentrechnung, Dreisatz und Formeln umrechnen oder noch irgendwas?

----------


## ehemaliger User_05052017_1

> Ok danke Sternchen. Ich dachte nur dass das vielleicht so ist weil auf der Seite steht, dass man nur dann berechtigt ist wer in diesem oder im darauffolgenden Jahr die Hochschulreife erreicht. Dachte die kontrollieren das dann irgendwie.aber auch wenn es so ist dann werde ich es ja sptestens im Dezember erfahren wenn ich mich anmelde))))
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp fr Mathe?was muss man wiederholen auer schriftliches rechnen? Prozentrechnung, Dreisatz und Formeln umrechnen oder noch irgendwas?


Lernen.

----------


## anna2018

Vielen Dank 😊 dann ist es ja doch nicht verkehrt sich jetzt schon mit Mathe zu befassen

----------


## Feli87

Ich werde jetzt auch langsam mit Mathe von Medgurus anfangen.
Ich dachte so Februar/Mrz dann mal ne Originalversion und schauen wo die Schwchen sind  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## izzy17

Hallchen  :Smilie: 

ich schlie mich mal an weil ich den tms dieses Jahr auch mitschreiben werde 
Dieses Jahr fiel er leider genau in meine abiphase (hab ihn dann nicht mitgeschrieben)

----------


## drdima

Hey, wei jemand von euch wo es Ergebnisse von alten TMSlern gibt? Vielleicht docs wo Leute ihre Ergebnisse zusammengefasst haben oder hnliches. Wrde gerne wissen bis wohin die Ergebnisse so reichen, ob es ein paar Leute gibt die ein berdurchschnittliches Ergebnis erreicht haben (125+). Danke!

----------


## anna2018

Also von einer direkten Zusammenfassung wei ich jetzt nicht, aber im alten Thread , dem vom TMS 2016 haben sehr viele Leute ihre Ergebnisse reingeschrieben und ich glaube da war auch ein Link zu einer ungefhren Zusammenfassung die selbst erstellt worden ist. Lies dich da mal durch )))

----------


## Akın.Kap.

Mathe beschrnkt sich ausschlielich auf Mittelstufenmathematik. Statistik und Stochastik wird nicht verlangt. Als ich dieses Jahr den TMS gemacht habe, war es vor allem der Umgang mit physikalischen Formeln (60-70%). Laut Aussagen der Teilnehmer 2015 auch

----------


## Sternchenhase

Doppelt...

----------


## Sternchenhase

Zum Thema TMS-Ergebnisse: Hier habe ich eine Tabelle  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## meerlani

Moin,
Ich melde mich hier auch nochmal zu Wort - ich habe 2014 mein Abi gemacht (leider nicht gut genug) und bin am berlegen, mich fr den TMS 2017 anzumelden, da ich gerade herausgefunden habe, dass die Uni Heidelberg diesen sehr hoch anrechnet. Leider liegt der TMS Termin sehr kurz vor meinen Abschlussklausuren der Ausbildung und ich habe Angst, mich auf eines der Beiden im Falle des Falles nicht richtig vorbereiten zu knnen, was in beiden Fllen schade wre. Wei jemand, wie stark die bentigten Punktzahlen in den Jahren ansteigen? Wrdet ihr mir raten, den TMS lieber nchstes Jahr zu machen oder erst 2018?
Danke schon mal! Ich wei nicht, ob das der richtige Thread dazu ist, falls nicht, bitte bescheidsagen.
Gru aus Hamburg, 
meerlani

----------


## ehemaliger User_05052017_1

> Moin,
> Ich melde mich hier auch nochmal zu Wort - ich habe 2014 mein Abi gemacht (leider nicht gut genug) und bin am berlegen, mich fr den TMS 2017 anzumelden, da ich gerade herausgefunden habe, dass die Uni Heidelberg diesen sehr hoch anrechnet. Leider liegt der TMS Termin sehr kurz vor meinen Abschlussklausuren der Ausbildung und ich habe Angst, mich auf eines der Beiden im Falle des Falles nicht richtig vorbereiten zu knnen, was in beiden Fllen schade wre. Wei jemand, wie stark die bentigten Punktzahlen in den Jahren ansteigen? Wrdet ihr mir raten, den TMS lieber nchstes Jahr zu machen oder erst 2018?
> Danke schon mal! Ich wei nicht, ob das der richtige Thread dazu ist, falls nicht, bitte bescheidsagen.
> Gru aus Hamburg, 
> meerlani


Wie war denn dein Abi? Falls dein DN zwischen 1,9 - 2,3 liegt, msstest du schon einen exzellenten TMS Wert hinlegen. Das Gute an deiner Ausbildung: Gibt, denke ich, Bonuspunkte. Da du denn TMS Test nur einmal machen kannst und du alles beide schwer kombinieren kannst (Abschlussklausur+TMS), wrde ich auf das nchste Jahr warten. Aber kommt natrlich auf deinen DN an.
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Wie war denn dein Abi? Falls dein DN zwischen 1,9 - 2,3 liegt, msstest du schon einen exzellenten TMS Wert hinlegen. Das Gute an deiner Ausbildung: Gibt, denke ich, Bonuspunkte. Da du denn TMS Test nur einmal machen kannst und du alles beide schwer kombinieren kannst (Abschlussklausur+TMS), wrde ich auf das nchste Jahr warten. Aber kommt natrlich auf deinen DN an.
> Viel Erfolg!


Er macht anscheinend eine Ausbildung, die weniger als 3 Jahre dauert. An den meisten Unis wird das nicht anerkannt.

Ich wrde im Zweifelsfall warten! Habe ich auch so gemacht 😊. Um dann eben im nchsten Jahr den TMS zu schreiben. Je nach DN ist der TMS deine einzige Chance, das sollte man auf keinen Fall unterschtzen.
Lieber ein Kahr investiert, als 7 Jahre zu warten.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meerlani

> Er macht anscheinend eine Ausbildung, die weniger als 3 Jahre dauert. An den meisten Unis wird das nicht anerkannt.
> 
> Ich wrde im Zweifelsfall warten! Habe ich auch so gemacht 😊. Um dann eben im nchsten Jahr den TMS zu schreiben. Je nach DN ist der TMS deine einzige Chance, das sollte man auf keinen Fall unterschtzen.
> Lieber ein Kahr investiert, als 7 Jahre zu warten.


Moin,
erstmal bin ich eine Sie  :Big Grin:  aber du hast schon Recht, ich mache eine zweijhrige Ausbildung, die auch an einigen Unis anerkannt wird, mir bei meinem schlechten Schnitt von 2,1 aber trotzdem nichts bringt, weil keine Uni eine Ausbildung so hoch wertet. (aber seit meinem Abi sind nchstes Jahr dann auch schon 3 Jahre vergangen, htte also auch ne dreijhrige Ausbildung sein knnen :P ). Ich habe vor kurzem erst gehrt, dass Heidelberg den TMS so hoch anrechnet. Ich meine, fr einen so herausragenden TMS, wie ich ihn bentige, braucht man eine super Vorbereitung und vor allem 100 Mtzen voll Glck, aber sollte man es schaffen, kann man quasi an DER Elite Uni studieren  :Big Grin:  Danke auf jeden Fall fr eure Meinungen, ich werde vermutlich lieber noch das Jahr abwarten, der TMS luft mir ja letztendlich nicht weg. Wisst ihr, ob sich die bentigten Punktzahlen fr Heidelberg in den letzten Jahren gro verndert haben - wrde man auch bernchstes Jahr mit 2,1 und einem herausragenden TMS noch einen Studienplatz bekommen knnen? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich es schaffen sollte, sind zwar eh verschwindend gering, aber wenn ich es nicht probiere, kann ich ja gleich die 10 Jahre warten, die es wahrscheinlich in ein paar Jahren sein werden...
Danke auf jeden Fall, schnen Abend noch!
meerlani

----------


## ehemaliger User_05052017_1

> Moin,
> erstmal bin ich eine Sie  aber du hast schon Recht, ich mache eine zweijhrige Ausbildung, die auch an einigen Unis anerkannt wird, mir bei meinem schlechten Schnitt von 2,1 aber trotzdem nichts bringt, weil keine Uni eine Ausbildung so hoch wertet. (aber seit meinem Abi sind nchstes Jahr dann auch schon 3 Jahre vergangen, htte also auch ne dreijhrige Ausbildung sein knnen :P ). Ich habe vor kurzem erst gehrt, dass Heidelberg den TMS so hoch anrechnet. Ich meine, fr einen so herausragenden TMS, wie ich ihn bentige, braucht man eine super Vorbereitung und vor allem 100 Mtzen voll Glck, aber sollte man es schaffen, kann man quasi an DER Elite Uni studieren  Danke auf jeden Fall fr eure Meinungen, ich werde vermutlich lieber noch das Jahr abwarten, der TMS luft mir ja letztendlich nicht weg. Wisst ihr, ob sich die bentigten Punktzahlen fr Heidelberg in den letzten Jahren gro verndert haben - wrde man auch bernchstes Jahr mit 2,1 und einem herausragenden TMS noch einen Studienplatz bekommen knnen? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich es schaffen sollte, sind zwar eh verschwindend gering, aber wenn ich es nicht probiere, kann ich ja gleich die 10 Jahre warten, die es wahrscheinlich in ein paar Jahren sein werden...
> Danke auf jeden Fall, schnen Abend noch!
> meerlani


Es gibt einen Punkterechner fr Heidelberg.
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Schokobie

Wie klappt es mit der Konzentration whrend des Testes?
Ich stelle es mir sehr schwer vor, so lange konzentriert zu sein.
Und eigenstndige Pausen innerhalb des Testes bewirken nur einen Zeitmangel?
Hat jemand Tipps, die Konzentration im Vorfeld zu verbessern? 🤔
Lieben Dank 😊

----------


## Zwitscher97

Hey meerlani,
bei einem Abi von 2,1 hast du eine schlechtmglichste Punktzahl von 625. Damit bruchtest du (deine 2-jhrige Ausbildung mit 3 Bonuspunkten berechnet) einen Standardwert von 116 im TMS, um in Mannheim einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, was in diesem Jahr, glaube ich, einem Prozentrang von 94 entsprach. Wenn du zur Grenze zur 2,0 mit deinen Abipunkten steht, reduziert sich der Prozentrang noch mal nach unten.
Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht verrechnet  :Blush:

----------


## anna_143

> Hey meerlani,
> bei einem Abi von 2,1 hast du eine schlechtmglichste Punktzahl von 625. Damit bruchtest du (deine 2-jhrige Ausbildung mit 3 Bonuspunkten berechnet) einen Standardwert von 116 im TMS, um in Mannheim einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, was in diesem Jahr, glaube ich, einem Prozentrang von 94 entsprach. Wenn du zur Grenze zur 2,0 mit deinen Abipunkten steht, reduziert sich der Prozentrang noch mal nach unten.
> Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht verrechnet


Wie hast du das ausgerechnet?  :Smilie:  
Ich hatte 1,9 und mache ein halbjhriges FSJ. Welchen Rang msste ich dann erreichen?

----------


## Zwitscher97

http://www.medizinische-fakultaet-hd...-Rangliste.pdf 
Hier findest du die Formel ✌️️

----------


## Feli87

Na habt ihr euch schon fr den TMS angemeldet? 
Hab mich gestern gleich angemeldet und das Geld berwiesen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## anna2018

Hab mich auch direkt angemeldet und berwiesen.sag mal findest du auf der Seite wenn du dich einloggst eine newsbox?und wo man den Status der Zahlung abfragen kann?

Lg Anna

----------


## Feli87

Nein da hab ich leider auch nix gefunden....
Vielleicht geht's erst wenn die Zahlung eingegangen ist

----------


## anna2018

Ja hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.hab mich berall durchgeklickt und nichts gefunden.hoffe das ist dann Montag angekommen und wird freigeschaltet.wobei ich mir bezglich testort noch nicht sicher bin. Schwanke zwischen 3 orten🙈

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Hallo ihr beiden 😀
Ich hab heute auch berwiesen. Bei mir wre Frankfurt der einzige gnstige Ort, wo wollt ihr euch anmelden? Und habt ihr schon angefangen zu lernen?

----------


## anna2018

Hi eda.3

Also ich hab mich noch nicht festgelegt ob ich den Test in Bielefeld, Bochum oder Castrop-Rauxel mache.ich wohne genau in der Mitte zwischen diesen Stdten und von der Entfernung her wre es gleich.gucke mir aber noch an was davon am optimalsten ist, also nicht zu groe Rume wren besser denke ich.
Ich befasse mich zur Zeit mit Mathe.wiederhole die schriftlichen Rechenarten und alles andere was man dafr braucht. Fr textverstndnis lese ich ein paar Fachzeitschriften um mich auch an die "Sprache" zu gewhnen. Mit allem anderen fange ich erst spter an.

Und du?bist du schon am lernen?

----------


## Akın.Kap.

An alle: Textverstndnis war meiner Meinung nach (mit Figuren lernen) der schwierigste Untertest. Das spiegelt sich auch im Mittelwert wider. Da kann man sich wirklich mit stark niveauvollen Texten auseinandersetzen. Physiologiebcher am besten oder Bcher der Inneren Medizin.

Das von MedGuru entwickelte Buch fr Textversndnis fand ich ok, weil man sich an den Aufgabentyp gewhnen konnte. Dennoch fand ich es im Test schwieriger als in dem Buch.

----------


## Feli87

Also bei mir ist der Ort mglich in dem ich wohne da whlen ich den dann aus 😊
Ich wollt schon anfangen aber da es momentan mit Arbeit und Schule stressig ist wg Klausurenphase und berstunden wirds wohl erst in 1 bis 2 Wochen klappen. 
Ich hab mal die Originalversion angeschaut das mit den Formel muss ich auf jeden Fall ben....

----------


## anna2018

Und welche testorte habt ihr gewhlt ?))))

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Konnte heute auswhlen und habe Frankfurt genommen, da ich in der Nhe wohne.  :Smilie:  
Lernen konnte ich bisher nicht fr den TMS, wird sich bis Mitte Januar wohl auch nicht ndern da dann erst das schriftliche Abitur fr mich beendet ist. Habe mich vor einigen Tagen aber mal an einer Aufgabe fr "KuS-Arbeiten" versucht mit eher mittelmigem Erfolg. Aber ich denke mit mehr bung sollte das klappen!

----------


## Hambro

Hi,

ich bin jetzt auch fr den TMS angemeldet.  :Top: 
Bin auch noch nicht mit dem ben angefangen, mal schauen wann ich anfangen werde/kann.

LG

----------


## Feli87

Ich werde auf jeden Fall sptestens in den Weihnachtsferien anfangen zu ben.
Wie luft bei euch in der Schule? Bin jetzt 11/1 und finde das Niveau ist ganz schn gestiegen....
Hattet ihr mal ne schlechte Klausur oder nur gute?
Ich werde ab Januar/Februar auf jeden Fall weniger arbeiten damit ich mehr lernen kann die Note entscheidet schlielich alles.....

LG

----------


## Who Nose

Hier ich :3 06. Mai ist schon fett eingetragen, nur bld, dass ich zur selben Zeit meine schriftlichen Abiprfungen habe. Da muss mein Zeitmamagement sitzen 😅

----------


## Who Nose

> Ich hatte auch den 5-tgigen Kurs von Medi-Learn, mir hat er geholfen, da ich 
> Sicher sitzen mssen auch Kopfrechnen, Einheiten umrechnen usw.! Auch dafr lassen sich ber Google oder so online Tools finden, die immer neue bungsaufgaben generieren. Klingt banal, rettet euch aber Punkte.


Hey, danke fr die Tipps, aber welche Einheiten meinst du? Nur sowas wie Zentimeter, Meter, m/s, km/h usw. oder auch ein paar schwerere (spontan fielen mir da nur Nanometer usw. ein)

----------


## Who Nose

Hallchen hier^^ Ich habe mir zwar die Originaversionen des TMS (3. und 5. Auflage), aber scheinbar gibt es ja noch andere Verlage wie Medguru usw., die ich nach einem Probetest des TMS (ohne vorher irgendwie gelernt zu haben und nur zum Finden der Schwchen) mir evtl. holen mchte.
Lohnen die sich? Welchen Verlag empfehlt ihr? Einige meinen Fritest, andere Medguru... Macht das berhaupt einen Unterschied? Welcher kommt dem Original am nchsten? Welcher bereitet am besten vor?

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus  :bhh:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich tendiere immer zu fritest. Die gibt es wesentlich lnger (obwohl Medguru mittlerweile auch die meisten Fehler inzwischen ausgemerzt haben msste) und die meisten finden sie subjektiv schwerer und eher an den Testbedingungen orientiert.

Letztendlich ist es schnuppe, die Verlage (auch meditrain, die ja auch schon lange im Spiel sind) sind alle ziemlich geleichwertig und es kommt v.a. auf dein Training an  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Who Nose

Danke ^-^

----------


## maddie_20

Hallo zusammen,
ich dachte ich biete hier auch mal meine Hilfe an  :Smilie:  Habe dieses Jahr den TMS geschrieben, 93% erreicht und studiere jetzt seit drei Monaten in Mannheim, also schonmal als kleine Ermutigung: Der Aufwand lohnt sich!

Ich erzhle mal ein bisschen ber die Dinge, mit denen ich mich selbst vor einem Jahr beschftigt habe, z.B. welche Bcher knnte ich kaufen? Ich persnlich finde die Reihe von fritest mit Abstand am Besten. Muster zuordnen kann man damit perfekt ben, die Muster waren sowohl vom Schwierigkeitsgrad als auch von der Art und Weise, wie sie gezeichnet sind, genau so wie dann im richtigen TMS, ich war richtig berrascht ;) Das selbe gilt fr Schlauchfiguren. Auch die fritest Testsimulation kann ich sehr empfehlen.
Fr Figuren und Fakten lernen fand ich das Buch von den MedGurus ziemlich gut, gerade die letzten Figuren weiter hinten, die alle gleich aussehen, sind super zum ben. Es ist wichtig, dass ihr mit solchen Figuren bt, bei denen das Assoziieren schwer fllt, das wird leider hchstwahrscheinlich auch beim richtigen TMS auf euch zukommen ;) Zum Fakten lernen kann ich euch die Merkmethode der MedGurus empfehlen, damit war zumindest bei mir die volle Punktzahl bei dem Untertest sicher.

Egal was ihr fr Fragen habt, ob zum Ablauf, bungsmaterial oder den einzelnen Untertests - stellt sie gerne  :Smilie:  Bcher htte ich auch noch ein paar bei mir rumliegen, bei Interesse schreibt mich einfach an ;)

----------


## Feli87

Danke dass du deine Erfahrungen mit uns teilst maddie  :Grinnnss!: 
Wie lange vorher hast du mit ben angefangen und wie oft?
LG

----------


## Who Nose

Kannst du eine Liste der Bcher machen, die du verwendet hast? Ich muss mein Budget planen und mchte nicht unntig zu viel kaufen (ich zahl alles selbst) :was ist das...?: 
Wann hast du angefangen zu lernen? Und wie viel?  :Embarrassment: 
Was hast du gemacht, wenn deine Konzentration mal nachgelassen hat?
Danke im Voraus

----------


## maddie_20

Ich hab ab Januar mal angefangen mich einzulesen und mich mit den verschiedenen Techniken zum Bearbeiten der Untertests beschftigt. Richtig trainiert hab ich aber erst im Mrz und sehr intensiv dann im April bis 2 Tage vor dem TMS. Aber jeder braucht unterschiedlich viel Training und lernt anders, kontinuierlich zu lernen ist auf jeden Fall gut wenn ihr merkt dass ihr Schwchen habt fr die es viel Training braucht  :Smilie:  aber zu frh anfangen bringt auch nichts, also macht euch nicht verrckt ;)
Wenn die Konzentration nachlsst hinlegen und was vllig anderes machen, Serien helfen bei mir immer  :Big Grin:  und nie vergessen wofr ihr das macht, das motiviert und man konzentriert sich vielleicht nochmal eher. 

Zu den Bchern:
Fritest:
Schlauchfiguren
Muster zuordnen
Konzentriertes und Sorgfltiges Arbeiten
Testsimulation
(Alle 4 sehr zu empfehlen!)

MedGurus:
Textverstndnis (wirklich nur wenn ihr viel Zeit habt, der Fokus sollte finde ich auf anderen Untertests liegen)
Mathe Leitfaden (hat mir sehr geholfen!)
TMS & EMS - Der Leitfaden
Figuren und Fakten lernen

Medi train:
Schlauchfiguren (wirklich gut, fritest hat aber hhere Schwierigkeit)
Muster zuordnen (fand ich persnlich nicht so gut, vor allem im Vergleich zu fritest, da die von fritest aber sehr schwer sind ist das Buch zum Einstieg nicht schlecht)

----------


## Rebscra

Zum Thema Bcher: Vom Stark-Verlag ist letztes Jahr ein neues Buch erschienen "Training TMS" von Werner Zurowetz und Felix Segger. Das kennen noch nicht so viele. Es ist kein bungsbuch, sondern dort werden die Herangehensweisen/Strategien fr die einzelnen Untertests beschrieben. Zudem werden voraussichtlich Ende Januar zwei Testsimulationen vom Stark-Verlag auf den Markt kommen, die sich fr euch evtl. auch lohnen.

----------


## Rebscra

Gerade gesehen: Nicht Ende Januar kommen die auf den Markt, sondern Mitte Mrz. Das Verffentlichungsdatum wurde wohl nach hinten verschoben.

----------


## Who Nose

Zurckgezogen  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe gerade ein paar Beitrge gelscht, weil die sich ausschlielich mit konkreten Kauf- oder Suchangeboten beschftigt haben. Bitte nutzt dafr entweder den Forenflohmarkt oder schreibt euch private Nachrichten. Leider wird der Thread hier sonst sehr unbersichtlich und das eigentliche Thema geht unter.
*milkakuh*, Moderatorin

----------


## Feli87

Hallo na bt ihr schon fleiig?
Wie kommt ihr so zurecht?
Hab mir jetzt Quantitative und Formale Probleme von Medgurus vorgenommen irgendwie ist mein mathe grad nicht so toll wie ich dachte....
LG

----------


## S.Pearce

ich hoffe noch auf einen Zulassungsbescheid. Wenn der im Mrz nicht kommt, hng ich mich voll auf den TMS. Habe ja aber auch kein Abi mehr zu schreiben o..

Hab mir die Mathe Aufgaben noch nicht angeschaut, sind die im Vergleich zu "normalen" Mathe-Aufgaben echt so schwer?

----------


## Who Nose

Ich fang gerade an, mich durch Probe-Tests einzuschtzen, aber momentan haperts vor allem bei Quantitative und formale Probleme. Das meiste davon ist ewig her oder ich hab es damals schlicht nicht gekonnt haha
Aber die Bcher kommen allmhlich alle an  :Smilie: 
Ich befrchte nur, dass es mit dem Abi und dem Ham-Nat Zeitdruck geben wird. >_o
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir, einfach alle Themen (wie in Mathe Dreisatz usw) auch mal mit YouTube zu untersttzen. Die TMS Bcher sind zwar darauf zugeschnitten, aber man sollte das "auerhalb" nicht unterschtzen
Und diese Mathekenntnisse werden die meisten nicht mehr so perfekt beherrschen ^^ ich behaupte, dass Q/F Probleme eines der beliebtesten Bcher ist. Mathe vergisst man einfach schneller

Eine recht groe Sorge ist die Zeit und Messbarkeit O.o Bis jetzt habe ich mein Handy verwendet, musste aber immer raufschauen, weil ich mir den Ton nicht antun wollte.
Wahrscheinlich wird es auf eine Stoppuhr hinauslaufen

Wie steht's bei dir? Wie gehst du damit um?
(Und andere auch?)

----------


## Blmchen123123

Bin voll am verzweifeln...
Ich werde vermutlich mit nem 1,3 Abi abgehen. Von berall hr ich nur noch, dass ich das mit dem Medizin studieren komplett vergessen kann bei meinem Schnitt. Habe mich jetzt trotzdem fr den TMS angemeldet mit der Hoffnung, dass sich was am Schnitt machen lsst... Denkt ihr es lohnt sich noch oder ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit fr nen Studienplatz in Deutschland einfach zu klein?

----------


## Who Nose

1,3 geht noch total.^^ die Leute bertreiben meist, weil sie sofort an die Abiturbestenquote denken, obwohl die AdH aus mehr bestehen.
Es gibt Leute im 2er Bereich, die es noch geschafft haben. Viele davon per TMS, der fr die Unis an Bedeutung gewinnt, da er mehr ber die "Intelligenz" aussagt als Schulnoten, wo du auch mit stumpfsinnigem Ausweniglernen und wohlgesinnten Lehrern gut abschneiden kannst.
Die Chance mit dem TMS hngt nur noch von dir ab. Je nachdem wie du abschneidest und wo du dich bewirbst.

----------


## Blmchen123123

Vielen Dank! Das motiviert ein wenig... Haben heute Leistungsprotokolle bekommen und unsre 1,0 Kandidatin musste einem ja wieder reindrcken, dass wenn berhaupt, nur sie ne Chance aufs Medizin studieren hat.  :Hh?:  Aber ja... Im TMS kann man zum Glck zeigen, dass man doch kompetent genug fr das Studium ist  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## S.Pearce

Ich habe auch 1.3, viele Unis haben im SoSe 1.3, gerade mit TMS ist das durchaus mglich. Das mit 1.0 ist halt ein Mythos, der nicht vllig unbegrndet, aber auch nicht zu 100% wahr ist. Ich hoffe fr mich reicht es dieses Semester, sonst heit es warten.

----------


## maddie_20

Also, um euch mal kurz die Angst wegen des Abiturschnitts zu nehmen:

Ich habe Freunde hier in Mannheim, die ein schlechteres Abi als 1,3 haben (mich eingeschlossen  :Big Grin: ) und mit mir studieren  :Smilie:  Gerade die Uni Heidelberg rechnet den TMS sehr hoch an. Ein Freund von mir mit einem 2,1 Abi und 98% TMS und einer Ausbildung hat es genauso hierher geschafft wie 1,0 Abiturienten. Mit besserem Abi ist es natrlich einfacher, einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, das heit aber nicht dass man mit schlechterem Abi keine Chancen mehr hat.

Schaut einfach mal nach den Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen und rechnet euch aus wo ihr am meisten Chancen habt, da gibt es dann doch ziemlich groe Unterschiede  :Smilie:

----------


## S.Pearce

Fr mich kommt aus diversen Grnden aktuell nur Mainz in Frage. Klappt das im SoSe nicht, wird es wohl Frankfurt werden im WS. Das kann man noch pendeln von hier aus. 

Da in Mainz aber in den letzten Jahren (ausnahme: 2015 mit 1.206) immer entweder bis 1.3 oder 1.4 genommen wurde (auch ohne TMS), hoffe ich, dass es klappt. 2016 war sogar bei der Abibestenquote ALLE Bewerber mit 1.2 drin (gibt eine Seite bei Hochschulstart mit den Zahlen), im AdH war dann das hchste der Gefhle 1.3...es mssten also eine ganze Menge Personen mit 1.3 reingekommen sein, da ja 1.0-1.2 schon in der Abibestenquote drin war. Ich halte es fr unwahrscheinlich (lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren) dass jemand mit so einem Abi sich nicht in der Abibestenquote beworben hat, aber dann im AdH. Joa..heute hab ich mal wieder einen Optimistischen, morgen krieg ich wieder Panik. Ganz feine Sache, diese Warterei.

----------


## Hambro

Hallo :Grinnnss!: 

jetzt, wo ich langsam mit dem ben anfangen mchte, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich mich auch lediglich mit den zwei Originalversionen (I und II) von ITB Consulting *gut auf den Test vorbereiten kann*?
Oder wird es ntig sein, auch die ganzen anderen Bcher von Fritest & MedGurus dazu zu kaufen?

Ich habe hufig gelesen, dass die einen sehr gut im TMS abgeschnitten haben ohne sich groartig darauf vorzubereiten und die anderen der Meinung waren, dass das gute TMS-Ergebnis durch die Vorbereitung zustande kam ... hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung diesbezglich?

Reicht es nicht auch aus, nur mit den Originalversionen zu arbeiten?

Liebe Gre

----------


## Who Nose

Prinzipiell geben die Bcher eignbur Tipps und bungen, bungen kann man auch aus Internet und OV holen, die Tipps - naja eig auch aus dem Netz, aber sicher nicht alle.
Ob du die brauchst hngt im Prinzip auch von dir ab. Das beste Beispiel ist Quantitative und formale Probleme. Wenn du es kannst super, wenn nicht helfen die Bcher sicher.
Ich wrde nicht soweit gehen, dass die Bcher ein Muss sind, aber zmd hilfreich (Tipps und bungen)

Ich wrde an deiner Stelle (wrde ich nur die OV haben) versuchen auch Aufgaben aus dem Internet zu bearbeiten, nur zum Verbessrrn und Einschtzen

----------


## Feli87

> Hab mir die Mathe Aufgaben noch nicht angeschaut, sind die im Vergleich zu "normalen" Mathe-Aufgaben echt so schwer?


Ne ich wrde nicht sagen extrem schwer aber hab das lange nicht mehr so gemacht und muss erst wieder reinkommen   :Grinnnss!: 
Zum Glck ist ja noch bisschen zeit.

----------


## Feli87

> Hallo
> 
> jetzt, wo ich langsam mit dem ben anfangen mchte, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich mich auch lediglich mit den zwei Originalversionen (I und II) von ITB Consulting *gut auf den Test vorbereiten kann*?
> Oder wird es ntig sein, auch die ganzen anderen Bcher von Fritest & MedGurus dazu zu kaufen?
> 
> Ich habe hufig gelesen, dass die einen sehr gut im TMS abgeschnitten haben ohne sich groartig darauf vorzubereiten und die anderen der Meinung waren, dass das gute TMS-Ergebnis durch die Vorbereitung zustande kam ... hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung diesbezglich?
> 
> Reicht es nicht auch aus, nur mit den Originalversionen zu arbeiten?
> 
> Liebe Gre


Mach doch einfach mal ne Originalversion durch dann siehst du wo deine Schwchen sind.
Ich persnlich wrde mich sehr rgern wenn ich dann schlecht abschneide nur weil ich nicht gebt habe, deshalb hab ich die Medgurus Reihe und Fritest  :Grinnnss!: 
Den Test kann man halt nur einmal im Leben machen und ich mchte sagen knnen ich hab alles gegeben   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AlisonB

Hallo  :Smilie: 
Ich hab ne frage: kommen die Ergebnisse immer am 30.Juni raus oder ndert sich das von Jahr zu Jahr? :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hallo 
> Ich hab ne frage: kommen die Ergebnisse immer am 30.Juni raus oder ndert sich das von Jahr zu Jahr?


Das ndert sich. Es ist immer der letzte Tag im Juni, falls das ein Samstag oder Sonntag ist, am Freitag. Normalerweise waren sie aber bisher immer ein oder zwei Tage vorher da  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Sternchenhase

So, um die Frage nach den Ergebnissen im letzten Jahr zu beantworten  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 
Bild_TMS_2016.PNG

----------


## Feli87

Danke Sternchenhase  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hoffe der Test wird gut

----------


## Who Nose

Ich versteh das Wertesystem immer noch nicht -_- Ich dachte erst, dass der Prozentrang angibt, dass man *100 - die Prozentzahl = x%* zu den x% besten gehrt bzw. man besser/gleich der Prozentzahl war und dann taucht da diese 148 auf xD
Und die Standardwerte blicke ich erst recht nicht durch (ich verstehe weder Sinn noch Umrechnung noch Definition ._.)

----------


## Mimi123

Hey ihr Lieben,
Ich habe auch vor einem Monat angefangen zu lernen. Ich hab die Bcher von itb Consulting durchgearbeitet und bin jetzt an denen von medgurus dran. Ich kann euch die nur empfehlen. Die Aufgaben sind schon um einiges komplexer als die in den von itb Consulting und die Erklrungen sind auch sehr gut.

----------


## izzy17

Hab mir jetzt auf Empfehlung hin auch die Bcher von den Medgurus (bisher den Leitfaden fr den TMS und den Matheleitfaden) gekauft und werde auch demnchst mit lernen anfangen  :Grinnnss!:  die Bcher gefallen mir von ihrem Aufbau her sehr gut

----------


## Limab

> Ich versteh das Wertesystem immer noch nicht -_- Ich dachte erst, dass der Prozentrang angibt, dass man *100 - die Prozentzahl = x%* zu den x% besten gehrt bzw. man besser/gleich der Prozentzahl war und dann taucht da diese 148 auf xD
> Und die Standardwerte blicke ich erst recht nicht durch (ich verstehe weder Sinn noch Umrechnung noch Definition ._.)


Die 148 ist die absolute Punktzahl, die erreicht wurde. Diese sagt aber natrlich noch nichts darber aus, wie man jetzt im Vergleich zu den anderen Teilnehmern im gleichen TMS-Jahr war. 
Aus diesem Grund gibt es den Prozentrang. Was der bedeutet hast du ja schon richtig erklrt. Der Prozentrang liegt somit auch logischer Weise bei max. 100, was bedeutet, dass man besser oder gleich gut wie 100% eines Jahrgangs ist.
Das lsst aber noch keinen Rckschluss darauf zu, wie viel besser man als die anderen war. Aus diesem Grund verteilt man die Teilenehmer einfach anhand ihrer Punktzahl nach der Normalverteilung (aka Gausche Glockenform). So erreichen ungefhr 68% der Teilnehmer einen Standardwert von ber 90 bis einschlielich 110, die besten bzw. schlechtesten 2% erreichen einen Testwert von ber 130 bzw. unter 70.

----------


## Schneeblume

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe letztes Jahr den EMS knapp nicht bestanden und werde dieses Jahr nochmals teilnehmen.
Nun habe ich natrlich das bliche Material schon zum ben verbraucht, fand aber dass die meisten bungsbcher
viel zu einfach im Vergleich zum EMS sind.
Seht ihr das auch so?

----------


## Mimi123

Hey ihr,
Wie lufts bei euch so ? 
Wie viele Punkte schafft ihr so im Schnitt bei quantitativen und formalen Problemen ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Who Nose

Hallle, Frage an die Ex-TMSler: Wie seid ihr mit dem Krzen von Brchen umgegangen? Momentan verschlingt das ziemlich viel Zeit bei mir, da ich fast schon ratend nach dem richtigen Term zum Krzen suche. 
Wahrscheinlich lerne ich nochmal das kleine und groe 1x1 und werde generell noch ben, um es mir zu erleichtern, aber die Zahlen sind teils ungewohnt komplex (liegt wohl auch hufigen Gebrauch vom Taschenrechner).


Zweite, allgemeinere Frage: Ich habe mir aus Versehen die EMS-Simulation von Fritest geholt. Unterscheiden sich EMS und TMS nur im Punkt "Planen und Organisieren" und der Reihenfolge?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Ich versteh das Wertesystem immer noch nicht -_- Ich dachte erst, dass der Prozentrang angibt, dass man *100 - die Prozentzahl = x%* zu den x% besten gehrt bzw. man besser/gleich der Prozentzahl war und dann taucht da diese 148 auf xD


Ja, der Wert ist falsch.




> Und die Standardwerte blicke ich erst recht nicht durch (ich verstehe weder Sinn noch Umrechnung noch Definition ._.)


Hast du dir mal die Erklrung zur Gauschen Normalverteilung im TMS-Info-Heft durchgelesen? 




> fand aber dass die meisten bungsbcher
> viel zu einfach im Vergleich zum EMS sind.
> Seht ihr das auch so?


Mit was hast du denn gebt? Fritest fand ich (subjektiv) schwerer.
Und die Aufregung und Umgebung am Testtag sind eine oft unterschtzte Komponente.




> Hallle, Frage an die Ex-TMSler: Wie seid ihr mit dem Krzen von Brchen umgegangen? Momentan verschlingt das ziemlich viel Zeit bei mir, da ich fast schon ratend nach dem richtigen Term zum Krzen suche. 
> Wahrscheinlich lerne ich nochmal das kleine und groe 1x1 und werde generell noch ben, um es mir zu erleichtern, aber die Zahlen sind teils ungewohnt komplex (liegt wohl auch hufigen Gebrauch vom Taschenrechner).


Ich empfehle grundstzlich *immer* jeden Tag mathematische Grundlagen und Kopfrechnen zu ben. Jeden Tag 10 min. Du bist so raus nach dem Taschenrechner, und ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Punkte schon durch so einfache Sachen verloren gegangen sind. Gerade das Krzen von Brchen ist bungssache und natrlich muss man ein bisschen nachdenken, aber es ist sicher machbar  :hmmm...: . 




> Zweite, allgemeinere Frage: Ich habe mir aus Versehen die EMS-Simulation von Fritest geholt. Unterscheiden sich EMS und TMS nur im Punkt "Planen und Organisieren" und der Reihenfolge?


Nee, auer, dass im EMS manchmal weniger Aufgaben zu einem Teil sind als im TMS.

----------


## izzy17

Mimi123,
ich beschftige mich auch gerade mit quantitativen und formalen Problemen und merke, dass ich in Kopfrechnen nicht mehr wirklich gut bin  :Grinnnss!:  na ja ist ja zum Glck noch einiges an Zeit zum ben bis zum Test

----------


## Hambro

Moin,  ich suche zur Zeit nach kostenlosen bungen fr den TMS (Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, etc.), finde aber nicht wirklich gute Ergebnisse zum Ausdrucken.

 Kennt ihr Seiten, welche kostenloses bungsmaterial anbieten? Abgesehen von der Info-Broschre des TMS.  :hmmm...: 

    LG

----------


## Mimi123

@hambro
Kostenlose bungen, die wirklich gut sind wirst du wahrscheinlich nur schwer finden. Investiere lieber ein paar Euro in ein gutes Buch(Empfehlungen findest du im Forum), dann kannst du denke ich am besten lernen. Ich selbst bin mit den medguru Bchern sehr zufrieden. Die kosten zwar ein bisschen mehr, aber ich denke es lohnt sich.

----------


## Mimi123

Wenn es nur das Kopfrechnen wre..  :Big Grin: 
Darf man sich im TMS eigentlich Notizen machen? 


> Mimi123,
> ich beschftige mich auch gerade mit quantitativen und formalen Problemen und merke, dass ich in Kopfrechnen nicht mehr wirklich gut bin  na ja ist ja zum Glck noch einiges an Zeit zum ben bis zum Test

----------


## Hambro

> @hambro
> Kostenlose bungen, die wirklich gut sind wirst du wahrscheinlich nur schwer finden. Investiere lieber ein paar Euro in ein gutes Buch(Empfehlungen findest du im Forum), dann kannst du denke ich am besten lernen. Ich selbst bin mit den medguru Bchern sehr zufrieden. Die kosten zwar ein bisschen mehr, aber ich denke es lohnt sich.


Vielen Dank fr die Antwort! Ich be zur Zeit nur mit den beiden Originalversionen von ITB Consulting. Die Bcher von Fritest und MedGuru scheinen ja sehr gut zu sein, doch was zeichnet die Bcher denn aus? Ich habe gelesen, dass die darin enthaltenden Aufgaben vom Niveau her sehr nahe an den TMS herankommen. Oder gibt es in den Bchern spezielle Bewltigungs- bzw. Lsungsstrategien? Denn diese gibt es ja teils sogar auf YouTube auf dem MedGuru-Kanal.  :Aufgepasst!: 




> Habe folgendes Bcherpaket zu verkaufen, das mir letztes Jahr im TMS 95% gebracht hat.


Respekt! Ich frage mich inwieweit das Ergebnis des TMS und die Vorbereitung miteinander korrelieren ...
Klar, mit Vorbereitung erzielt man bestimmt ein besseres Ergebnis als ohne, aber ich stelle es mir sehr ernchternd vor, mehrere hundert Euros zu investieren und im Nachhinein einen "schlechten" Prozentrang zu haben ... 
Die einen schreiben, sie htten ohne oder nur mit wenig Vorbereitung ein solches Ergebnis erzielt, andere sind wiederrum berzeugt davon, dass sie ohne stundenlange Vorbereitung ein weitaus schlechteres Ergebnis erzielt htten.

Ich sehe den TMS fr mich schon als "letzte Chance" an, aber auch wenn sich das vielleicht doof anhren mag, viel Geld mchte ich fr Vorbereitungsbcher wirklich nicht ausgeben, wenn ich die Lsungsstrategien auch anderweitig erhalten kann.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Who Nose

Darf man, auer bei KonzentriertesSA und F+F lernen

----------


## izzy17

Ich habe mir auch einige Bcher von den medgurus gekauft und klar kosten die was, aber ich sehe es als einmalige Investition (tms kann man ja schlielich nur einmal schreiben) und das ist es mir wert. Wenn man die gebraucht kauft (werden ja immer wieder einige hier im Forum angeboten) bekommt man sie sicher gnstiger.

Es sind Lsungsstrategien beschrieben, z.B. bestimmte Merkstrategien fr Fakten & Formen etc.
Auerdem steht auch einiges ber den Aufbau und die Aufgaben der Tests der vergangenen Jahre drin.

ich kann nur sagen ich finde die Bcher fr den Einstieg ins lernen hilfreich  :Smilie: 


Gut dass man sich Notizen machen darf  :Grinnnss!:  sonst wre ich glaube ich beim rechnen total verloren

----------


## Phresh

> Hey Leute,
> Habe folgendes Bcherpaket zu verkaufen, das mir letztes Jahr im TMS 95% gebracht hat.
> Falls einer von euch noch was braucht knnt ihr Bescheid geben.
> - TMS -Set von Guru mit Schlauchfiguren, konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten, Textverstndnis, Figuren und Fakten, Matheleitfaden, Muster zuordnen und Der Leitfaden. (Auflage2015/16) (80,-)
> - TMS-2016 die Simulation von Guru (14,-)
> - medizinisch naturwissenschaftliches Verstndnis von Guru (2016) (14,-)
> - Diagramme und Tabellen von Guru (2916) (14,-)
> - der Leitfaden von Guru (2015) (15,-)
> - medizinisch naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis von Guru (2016) (15,-)
> ...


Huhu, bin neu hier im Forum und wei nicht wie man persnliche Nachrichten schreibt  :Big Grin:  Ich interessiere mich fr das ganze Fritest Material, hast du das noch? 
Melde dich doch mal bitte bei mir  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Huhu, bin neu hier im Forum und wei nicht wie man persnliche Nachrichten schreibt  Ich interessiere mich fr das ganze Fritest Material, hast du das noch? 
> Melde dich doch mal bitte bei mir


Normalerweise indem man auf den Namen klickt und dann kann man "PN schreiben" auswhlen, die Funktion ist bei ihm aber schlauerweise deaktiviert.

Und zum drlftausendsten Mal: Zudem bitte keine Verkausangebote in diesen Thread hier schreiben, das gehrt hier nicht her! Dafr gibt es einen Forenflohmarkt, lieber Archimedes.

----------


## Hambro

Ich habe mich nun doch dazu entschieden, die ganze MedGurus-Bcherreihe zu kaufen. Die Bcher sollen ja wirklich gut sein.  :Grinnnss!: 

Denkt ihr, es ist zu spt, wenn ich damit erst bernchste Woche anfange? (ca. 8. Wochen bis zum TMS)
Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur ein paar Aufgaben aus den Originalversionen angesehen und einige davon gemacht.

LG

----------


## Mimi123

Zu spt ist es definitiv nicht. Besser als gar nicht anfangen und je nach Intensitt deines Lernens ist 8 Wochen doch ein Zeitraum, in dem man viel schaffen kann. Erstell dir einen Plan, wie du lernen mchtest und dann siehst du ja, ob du fr dich damit hinkommst.

----------


## onkii

hey, 
ich wollte dir bungsmaterialien von fritest holen, weil ich hier jetzt schon von guten Erfahrungen gelesen habe. Leider kann ich auf der Seite immer nur SFr als Whrung auswhlen, obwohl ich, wenn ich Deutschland als Zielland angebe, dazu geben werde, Euro als Whrung zu whlen, aber das geht nicht  :Confused: 

Hat jemand zufllig Erfahrung damit oder kann bestimmtes Material besonders empfehlen. Ich mchte mich insbesondere auf die Schlauchfiguren, Figuren lernen und evtl. Muster vorbereiten, da mir der Rest eigentlich relativ leicht fllt.

----------


## onkii

Falls das hier falsch oder unerwnscht ist, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen und den Beitrag einfach zu lschen  :Smilie: .

----------


## Restelica

Hallo Leute ich wollte mal fragen wie gut ihr so im Moment in den Untertests seid? Hab irgendwie Angst Zu versagen :Frown:

----------


## Khandakhar

Hallo,

ich habe 2015 folgende Bcher fr den TMS gekauft (aber einen Platz erhalten bevor ich den Test machen durfte) & mchte jetzt mein bungsmaterial (im Paket) verkaufen.  Die Bcher sind alle in sehr guten Zustand, ohne Markierstellen, da ich zum ben alles abkopiert habe.

Ich biete als Paket an:
- Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I, Orginalversion I des TMS, 5., aktualisierte Auflage, (Hrsg.: ITB Consulting), Hogrefe Verlag (NP: 12,95 )
- Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II, Orginalversion II des TMS, 5., aktualisierte Auflage, (Hrsg.: ITB Consulting), Hogrefe Verlag (NP: 12,95 )

- bungsmaterial fr den Medizinertest EMS/TMS  Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten  11 verschiedene Konzentrationstests, 1. Auflage, Eigenverlag Anselm Pfeiffer (NP: ﻿15,90 )

- TMS & EMS DER LEITFADEN. Tipps, Tricks und Bearbeitungsstrategien fr den Medizinaufnahmetest in Deutschland und der Schweiz, 2. Auflage, 2014, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 29,90 )

- SCHLAUCHFIGUREN IM EMS & TMS. Das bungsbuch, 1. Auflage, 2013, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 15,90 )

- FIGUREN UND FAKTEN: LERNEN IM EMS & TMS. Das bungsbuch, 2. Auflage, 2013, Med+Gurus Verlag, 
(NP: 15,90 )

- QUANTITATIVE UND FORMALE PROBLEME. MATHE IM EMS & TMS MEDAT-H, 4. Auflage, 2013, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 19,90 )

- MUSTER ZUORDNEN IM EMTS & TMS: Das bungsbuch, 1. Auflage, 2013, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 15,90 )

- TEXTVERSTNDNIS IM EMS & TMS MEDAT-H, 3. Auflage, 2013, Med+Gurus Verlag, (NP: 19,90 )

Der Neuanschaffungspreis betrug rd. 170 . Daher wrde ich sie (einschlielich Porto) im Paket fr 125,- Euro verkaufen.

Ich wnsche viel Glck und Erfolg ! 
Khandakhar

----------


## Migole

Es gibt einen Foren-Flohmarkt! Meine Gte ...

----------


## Sternchenhase

Das ist ein verlorener Kampf, Migole  :bhh:

----------


## Blmchen123123

Hey  :Smilie: 
Ich nehme dieses Jahr am TMS teil und schreibe auch mein Abi. Mich interessiert's ob ihr alle euer Abi schon hinter euch habt  (oder sogar vor euch) oder in meiner Situation seid und wenn ja: Wie managt ihr das ;)? Habt ihr euch nen festen Lernplan erstellt, bzw. was hat bei euch persnlich mehr Prioritt - TMS oder Abi? 
Danke schonmal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Migole

> Das ist ein verlorener Kampf, Migole


Ich befrchte es auch  ::-oopss:

----------


## Feli87

Hey ::-winky:  also ich schreib nchstes Jahr Abitur und dieses Jahr TMS damit ich nicht beides zusammen hab.
Ich hab einen festen Lernplan in den ich auch das was ich fr die Schule lernen muss eintrage.
Ich finde Abitur sollte auf jeden Fall hohe Prioritt haben aber am TMS unvorbereitet teilnehmen ist auch nicht sinnvoll  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Restelica

Kurze Frage Leute. Wie kriege ich das bei fritest hin, dass ich die Whrung auf Euro umstelle?

----------


## sudolas

@all 

Wie seid ihr denn so vorbereitet? Macht ihr noch sehr viele Fehler? 

Ich fr meinen Teil sehe nur noch schwarz: habe immer noch bis um die 12 Fehler pro untertest. 😖

----------


## Fabi97

Hallo  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin neu hier und nehme dieses Jahr auch am TMS teil. Mein Abitur habe ich bereits letztes Jahr gemacht.
Bei mir ist ,,Quantitative und formale Probleme immer ein heikler Untertest, vor allem wenn es fast nur Physikaufgaben sind. Wie viele Punkte schafft ihr da so durchschnittlich? Und wei jemand zufllig, ob in den letzten Jahren hufig diese Physikaufgaben im TMS dran gekommen sind? 
Vielen Dank schon mal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Restelica

Hi Lennart kannst du mir die aufgaben zum konzentrierten arbeiten schicken?

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo Restelica,

eine private Nachricht schreibst du, wenn du auf den Namen des Users klickst und "Private Nachricht" anklickst. Denke daran, diese Option auch noch bei dir zu aktivieren, sonst kann er nicht antworten.
Lennart ist nicht oft im Forum und hat auch ausdrcklich um eine private Nachricht gebeten.

Und nur nebenbei- ein "Bitte" hat sicher noch nie geschadet, wenn man etwas von jemandem mchte  :hmmm...: .

----------


## Hambro

Hey  :Smilie: 

@sudolas @fabi97
Ich mache je nach Untertest auch noch viele Fehler, eigentlich bei allen auer Schlauchfiguren und Figuren lernen. 
Muster zuordnen bin ich viel zu langsam,  genau wie beim konzentrierten Arbeiten. 
Die anderen Untertest fallen, wie gesagt, bei mir im Moment nicht gut aus.  :Aufgepasst!: 

@Restelica
Hab'  Lennart schon vor einigen Monaten eine Nachricht bezglich der Aufgaben gesendet und habe bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten. Ich wei nicht, ob da noch was kommt, aber ich gehe eher nicht davon aus. Ich habe jetzt lieber das bungsbuch von den MedGurus davon gekauft.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart95

Oje ich dachte, dass ich eine E-Mail bekomme, wenn mir jemand eine Private Nachricht schreibt.  ::-oopss:  Ich schicke euch die Unterlagen selbstverstndlich. Es freut mich, wenn ich euch untersttzen kann.

----------


## Lennart95

Wenn es noch jemand die PDF mit den 52 verschiedenen Test zum konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten haben mchte, schreibt mir eine PN. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, weshalb mir niemand geschrieben hat. Jetzt wei ich, dass ich die Nachrichten hier nachlesen muss und keine Mails an meine private Mailadresse bekomme. ::-oopss:   :bhh:

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Restelica,

aktivier bitte deine PN funktion unter Einstellungen -> Meine Einstellungen -> private Nachrichten aktivieren und dann kann ich dir die Tests schicken.  :Smilie:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Restelica

@Lennart95 
Hi hab die jetzt aktiviert😊

----------


## Restelica

Hallo nochmal Leute, 
hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man Studienfach und/oder Orte nach Erhalt der Ergebnisse noch ndern kann?
Danke schon mal😄

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Restelica, du kannst deine Ergebnisse bis zum 15. Juli des aktuellen Jahren noch nachreichen und sowohl das Studienfach als auch alle Orte nach dem Erhalt der Ergebnisse genau einmal ndern. Hier kannst du alles auch noch einmal nachlesen: http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?id...hochschulstart

----------


## Restelica

Dankeschn lennart

----------


## Restelica

Hallo sternchenhase,
ich habe im TMS 2016 forum gesehen, dass du eine Liste machst, in der du die einzelnen Ergebnisse der Untertests und zu welchem prozentwert sie fhren aufschreibst. Knntest du uns die bitte zeigen?😊

----------


## Sternchenhase

Das habe ich schon ein paar Seiten weiter vorher  :Grinnnss!: 




> So, um die Frage nach den Ergebnissen im letzten Jahr zu beantworten  
> Anhang 30457


Wenn es nicht angezeigt werden sollte, einfach zum Originalbeitrag gehen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Restelica

@sternchenhase
Oh hab ich wohl nicht gesehen danke😄

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Erste Frage: Hat jemand von euch einen Art "Erwartungshorizont" was man so in den bungen erreichen sollte um optimal vorbereitet zu sein? Klar ist es schwer zu verallgemeinern, aber so eine ungefhre Punkteanzahl?  :Smilie:  Bin aktuell super verunsichert, weil es eigentlich ganz gut lief aber tglich schlechter wird gefhlt...

Zweite Frage: Was ist eure Taktik fr Fakten lernen? Habe da noch nichts wirklich ideales gefunden und wrde mir freuen wenn mir jemand helfen knnte!  :Smilie: 

Dritte Frage: Was habt ihr so fr Abischnitte? Bin irgendwie leicht am verzweifeln, weil ich mit meinem 1,7 Abi schon einen Prozentrang ber 90 haben muss um sicher fr eine Uni genommen zu werden also bin ich leicht pessimistisch  :Hh?:

----------


## Restelica

> Erste Frage: Hat jemand von euch einen Art "Erwartungshorizont" was man so in den bungen erreichen sollte um optimal vorbereitet zu sein? Klar ist es schwer zu verallgemeinern, aber so eine ungefhre Punkteanzahl?  Bin aktuell super verunsichert, weil es eigentlich ganz gut lief aber tglich schlechter wird gefhlt...
> 
> Zweite Frage: Was ist eure Taktik fr Fakten lernen? Habe da noch nichts wirklich ideales gefunden und wrde mir freuen wenn mir jemand helfen knnte! 
> 
> Dritte Frage: Was habt ihr so fr Abischnitte? Bin irgendwie leicht am verzweifeln, weil ich mit meinem 1,7 Abi schon einen Prozentrang ber 90 haben muss um sicher fr eine Uni genommen zu werden also bin ich leicht pessimistisch


Das fnd ich auch gut 😄 Der Test wird ja von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer. Das heit wenn ich die Originalversionen bearbeite msste ich pro Untertest noch so 1-2 Fehler mit einberechnen oder?

----------


## Restelica

> Erste Frage: Hat jemand von euch einen Art "Erwartungshorizont" was man so in den bungen erreichen sollte um optimal vorbereitet zu sein? Klar ist es schwer zu verallgemeinern, aber so eine ungefhre Punkteanzahl?  Bin aktuell super verunsichert, weil es eigentlich ganz gut lief aber tglich schlechter wird gefhlt...
> 
> Zweite Frage: Was ist eure Taktik fr Fakten lernen? Habe da noch nichts wirklich ideales gefunden und wrde mir freuen wenn mir jemand helfen knnte! 
> 
> Dritte Frage: Was habt ihr so fr Abischnitte? Bin irgendwie leicht am verzweifeln, weil ich mit meinem 1,7 Abi schon einen Prozentrang ber 90 haben muss um sicher fr eine Uni genommen zu werden also bin ich leicht pessimistisch


Zu Frage 2: ich lerne hauptschlich mit den medgurus Bchern. Da wird alles gut erklrt finde ich.
Zu Frage 3: ich hab 1,8 Abi und fr Kln oder Heidelberg bruchte man dann ja einen Standardwert von 115 mindestens

----------


## Hambro

> Erste Frage: Hat jemand von euch einen  Art "Erwartungshorizont" was man so in den bungen erreichen sollte um  optimal vorbereitet zu sein?


Ich sehe mir immer die  TMS-Ergebnisse fr die einzelnen Untertests an, die man ber Google  finden kann und vergleiche meine Punkte dann. Eigentlich sinnlos, aber  zur ungefhren Einschtzung reicht es wohl.  :Grinnnss!: 




> Zweite Frage: Was ist eure Taktik fr Fakten lernen?


Mit dem Fakten lernen habe ich auch noch Probleme. Da schaffe ich nur ca. 8 Punkte.  :bhh: 




> Dritte Frage: Was habt ihr so fr Abischnitte?


Mache  erst in ca. einem Jahr mein Abitur. Wird aber bestenfalls auf 1,8  hinauslaufen, weswegen der TMS bei mir auch nur bei einem Prozentrang  von > 90% helfen wird.






> fr Kln oder Heidelberg bruchte man dann ja einen Standardwert von 115 mindestens


Diesen Standardwert muss ich auch mindestens erreichen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sudolas

Wie versucht ihr denn so euer Gedchtnis zu schulen? Das finde ich ist das eigentliche Problem 😆 LG

----------


## timoAC

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade mitten in der Lernphase und habe richtig Schiss, dass ich zu Spt angefangen habe (seit dem 01.03. jeden Tag), da ich merke, dass ich vor allem bei QuF Problemen richtige, naja , Probleme habe haha. Ich habe ein Abitur von 1,5, und wenn ich hier lese, dass einige mit 1,3 es schon schwierig haben werden, kriege ich richtig Panik. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es wirklich so kritisch ist? Oder alles Panikmache? 
MfG Timo

----------


## Pinkfloyd

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich zum Sommersemester vergeblich fr Medizin an der Uni Kln beworben. Ich dachte mit DN 1,2 komme ich sicher rein. Jetzt habe ich aber die Mathematik hinter dem ADH und der Zusammensetzung von Durchschnittsnote und TMS zumindest soweit verstanden, dass es ohne TMS praktisch unmglich ist. Ich bin also gezwungen beim TMS mitzumachen. Ich gehe davon aus, in der Lage zu sein, ein durchnittliches Ergebnis erzielen zu knnen. Ist das schon genug oder muss ich besonders gut abschneiden?

----------


## sudolas

@Timo mir geht es genauso wie dir,werde auch ein Abi von 1,5 haben. Medizin ist jetzt seit 5 Jahren mein Traum und in diesen fnf Jahren habe ich mitgenommen, dass es allein mit de Schnitt nicht reicht. 
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen! Wenn du nur in einem Unteretest schlecht abschneidest, kannst du am Ende trotzdem unter den 10% der besten gehren.  :Big Grin:  
Viel Glck, Leidensgenosse!

P.s.: Hab auch erst Anfang Mrz angefangen. ^^


@Pinkfloyd also Deutschlandweit solltest du doch Chancen haben. In Homburg, Saarland glaub, hat man mit dem schnitt sehr gute Chancen,  auch ohne tms. Fr Kln bin ich mir nicht sicher. Und fr den tms solltest du dir fr alle Flle sehr viel Mhe geben. Fr manChe gibt es da ganz bses erwachen, wenn es doch nicht reicht  :Big Grin:  Auch dir wnsche ich sehr viel Glck!

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Also ich habe bisher von soo vielen unglaublich Guten TMSlern (also ber 95%) gehrt, dass sie erst einen Monat vor dem Test angefangen haben zu lernen. Ich habe mir das jetzt auf 2 Monate aufgeteilt, weil ich wegen meines Pflegepraktikums nicht soo viel Zeit habe, also sollten wir gut im Timing liegen...  :Smilie:

----------


## Hambro

Hey, 

bt ihr eigentlich nur bestimmte Untertests und wenn ja welche?  :Smilie: 
Oder geht ihr alle Untertests einmal durch?

----------


## Fabi97

Ich lerne fr alle Untertests. Habe mir einen Plan fr jeden Tag gemacht, an dem ich mich grob orientieren kann, was mal wieder gebt werden sollte 🙂

----------


## sudolas

Die Frage mag etwas bld kommen, aber knnte es sein, dass dieses Lehrbuch von ITB Consulting  (6. Neu ausgestattete Ausgabe) Fehler enthlt? Es gibt hier zwei Schlauchfiguren, die einfaCh in der Lsung so nicht stimmen knnen. :1 wre das prinzipiell mglich?

----------


## Mimi123

Hey ihr alle,
die Einladungen sind ja jetzt raus  :Smilie:  
Ist jemand von euch in neumnster dabei ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tomatendieb

wie findet ihr die testbcher vom stark verlag ? sind die gut =

----------


## Hambro

> wie findet ihr die testbcher vom stark verlag ? sind die gut =


Kann ich nicht sagen, ich lerne nur mit den Bchern von den MedGurus. Schreibst du denn schon dieses Jahr mit?  :Smilie:

----------


## millafairy

Hey allerseits, 
wie lange lernt ihr alle schon fr den TMS oder habt ihr berhaupt schon angefangen?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tomatendieb

> Kann ich nicht sagen, ich lerne nur mit den Bchern von den MedGurus. Schreibst du denn schon dieses Jahr mit?


n nchstes jahr

----------


## Cactusss

Hi  :Smilie: 
Knntest du mir die PDF bitte auch zuschicken?
Danke!!!

----------


## Hambro

> Hey allerseits, 
> wie lange lernt ihr alle schon fr den TMS oder habt ihr berhaupt schon angefangen?


Hi  :Smilie: 
Habe Anfang Mrz ca. angefangen aber nicht wirklich konsequent gebt, da ich nicht immer Zeit dafr hatte.

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Hallo zusammen  :Smilie:  
Ich hab heute angefangen, habe bis zum Testtag jeden Tag die Mglichkeit 2-3 Stunden zu ben. Habe heute mit dem Konzentrationstest und dem med-nat Grundverstndnis sowie Muster zuordnen angefangen. 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wie ich mich bei letzteren verbessern knnte? be mit den MedGurus 2016.

----------


## Restelica

> Hallo zusammen  
> Ich hab heute angefangen, habe bis zum Testtag jeden Tag die Mglichkeit 2-3 Stunden zu ben. Habe heute mit dem Konzentrationstest und dem med-nat Grundverstndnis sowie Muster zuordnen angefangen. 
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wie ich mich bei letzteren verbessern knnte? be mit den MedGurus 2016.


Klingt leicht gesagt, aber einfach ben ben ben und immer einen berblick verschaffen, was fr Fehler du machst

----------


## sudolas

Man kann hier doch auch Nachrichten versenden!  Hat jemand Lust, einander zu helfen? Immer wenn jmd eine Frage hat, soll er die per Nachricht stellen und vice versa.🙂

----------


## fabsl03

Hallo allerseits  :Big Grin:  
Ich hab kurz 2 Fragen zum Konzentrationstest
1. Geben berlesene (also nicht markierte Zeichen) Minuspunkte oder hat man dann einfach ein paar Punkte weniger. Ist es somit am besten viele Zeichen zu markieren und dabei 6-7 zu vergessen oder sollte man mglichst alle richtigen markieren obwohl man dann im gesamten etwas weniger hat?

2. Darf man die Markierregel also p vor q oder so vorher lesen oder gehrt das Lesen der Aufgabe schon zu den 8 Minuten? 

Danke schon mal fr eure Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo  :Grinnnss!: 




> 1. Geben berlesene (also nicht markierte Zeichen) Minuspunkte oder hat man dann einfach ein paar Punkte weniger. Ist es somit am besten viele Zeichen zu markieren und dabei 6-7 zu vergessen oder sollte man mglichst alle richtigen markieren obwohl man dann im gesamten etwas weniger hat?


Es zhlt beides "gleich viel" als Fehlerpunkt. Bei dieser Aufgabe kommt es eben auch v.a. darauf an, wie der Beste abgeschnitten hat und dieser erhlt so die volle Punktzahl (auch wenn er z.B. nur bis zur vorletzten Zeile gekommen ist). Dein Ergebnis wird im Verhltnis zu dieser "Bestleistung" ermittelt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist somit langsam und dafr sauber besser, aber ich war in dem Untertest auch echt nicht gut  :bhh: .



> 2. Darf man die Markierregel also p vor q oder so vorher lesen oder gehrt das Lesen der Aufgabe schon zu den 8 Minuten?


Das Testheft darf erst dann aufgeschlagen werden, wenn die Erklrung zu diesem Teil durch den Testleiter abgeschlossen ist.
... aber vielleicht kannst du durch das Papier was erkennen  :Woow:

----------


## fabsl03

Okay danke Sternchenhase  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Immer gern  :hmmm...:

----------


## leotms17

Hi Lennart95!
Ich bin hier neu im Forum und werde 2017 am TMS teilnehmen. 
Da mir leider langsam das bungsmaterial ausgeht dachte ich ich schicke dir mal eine Nachricht und will mich erkundigen ob du mir evtl. einige Aufgaben zum Konz. und sorgfltigen Arbeiten zu kommen lassen knntest. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus 😊

----------


## Hambro

Willkommen im Forum!  :Smilie: 
Du musst zuerst in den Einstellungen private Nachrichten aktivieren, damit er dir eine PN schreiben kann.  :hmmm...: 

LG  :Smilie:

----------


## Cactusss

Hi Leute  :Smilie: 
Ich hab einen normalen Digital-Wecker, bei dem ich den Alarm natrlich ausschalte. Ansonsten knnte ich per Knopdruck auch die Temperatur anzeigen lassen. Rechnerfunktion und andere Funktionen hat er nicht.
Ist der zugelassen fr den TMS?
Laut der Infoseite wre es ja, aber andere Foren haben mich ein bisschen verunsichert...
Danke fr die Antworten  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Also mein Digitalwecker ging ohne Probleme durch, habe auch nicht mitbekommen, dass jemand anders da Probleme hatte.

Ich denke, sie setzen auch v.a. darauf, im Fall der Flle denjenigen in flagranti zu erwischen, man ist ja gut bewacht  :bhh: .

----------


## Gamezz23

Hi als ich gerade in Amazon nach Bchern fr den Tms durchstbert fand ich dieses Ebook fr Mathe. Kennt das hier jemand kostet auch nur 0,99 Cent? 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06Y4X8XSG/...C3%BCr+den+tms

----------


## Hambro

Hey  :Smilie: 

Mich wrde mal interessieren wie ihr so alle beim ben abschneidet. Bei mir sieht's momentan so aus:

Muster zuordnen
16/24

Figuren lernen
12/20

Fakten lernen
13/20

Schlauchfiguren
19/20

Konzentriertes u. sorgfltiges Arbeiten
16/24

QuF-Probleme
12/24

Textverstndnis
10/24

Med.nat-Grundverstndnis
14/24

Diagramme u. Tabellen
13/24



*Gesamt                                                                      
*
*125 Punkte*
*



Die Einstreuaufgaben sind da ja noch miteinberechnet, d.h. im schlimmsten Fall wrde ich gerade einmal 102 Punkte erreichen. 125 Punkte sind jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber wenn ich so andere sehe, fhle ich mich doch irgendwie schlecht.  :Big Grin: 

Wre nett, wenn ihr auch mal eure Ergebnisse mitteilen knntet  :Smilie: 
Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Blmchen123123

Ich komme beim Konzentrierten Arbeiten fast nie komplett durch und wenn doch finde ich immer Fehler :/... Wie sieht's bei euch aus... Denkt ihr das kann man bis zum Testtag noch genug ausbauen?

----------


## Hambro

> Ich komme beim Konzentrierten Arbeiten fast nie komplett durch und wenn doch finde ich immer Fehler :/... Wie sieht's bei euch aus... Denkt ihr das kann man bis zum Testtag noch genug ausbauen?


Hi  :Smilie: 

Ich wei nicht warum meine Antworten nicht mehr ankommen. Da steht immer, dass zuerst ein Administrator die Antwort genehmigen muss, aber es passiert nie etwas.  :Hh?: 

Ich komme beim konzentrierten Arbeiten unterschiedlich weit, je nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Beim Summen bilden bin ich viel langsamer und bersehe mehr Zeichen als beim pq-Test. Beim pq-Test komme ich oft bis zur letzten Zeile, bei anderen Mustern mal nur bis zur 15. und mal bis zur 25.  :Smilie: 

Ich be jetzt auch alles ganz intensiv, ich denke und hoffe, dass man sich noch verbessert.  :Smilie: 
Wie sieht es denn sonst bei den anderen Test bei dir aus?

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!
Liebe Gre

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

> Klingt leicht gesagt, aber einfach ben ben ben und immer einen berblick verschaffen, was fr Fehler du machst


Danke! 

bt noch jemand hier die Schlauchfiguren mit dem MedGurus Buch? Bei 1-2 Sachen kann ich die Lsung nicht ganz nachempfinden und im Internet habe ich keine Korrekturen finden knnen falls es sich um einen Fehler handeln sollte.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Schnli

Kann mir jemand ungefhr sagen, was fr einen Prozentrang ich ungefhr erhalten msste, um irgendwo innerhalb Deutschlands nchstes WS genommen zu werden?

Abitur 2012
DN: 1,8
Abgeschlossene RettAss. Ausbildung

Herzlichen Dank schonmal im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hallo Schnli  :Grinnnss!: 

Abgesehen von Heidelberg und Mannheim, bei denen der TMS-Standardwert gilt (da musst du dich mal durch die Heidelberger Formel durchrechnen), hast du folgene Unis mit TMS+Ausb. (die NC-Werte sind auf dem Stand vom letzen WS):
Erlangen: NC= 0,9   1,8-0,1 (Ausbildungsbonus)-0,8 (wenn du mind. bei Prozentrang 90 bist im TMS); du landest genau auf dem NC

Gieen: Hier nimmst du auch in der 10%-Quote fr Berufsabschlsse teil; hier bruchtest du eine Note im TMS von 1,1, das entspricht ungefhr wieder Prozentrang 90. (1,8*0,51)*[ABI]*+(1,1*0,49)*[TMS]*=1,46; der NC lag bei 1,504. Das kann sich aber auch noch deutlich verndern, da dieses AdH in Gieen noch nicht so lange durchgefhrt wird.

Kiel: Hier wurde das Verfahren ebenfalls umgestellt, es kann sich also noch einiges ndern. Aber hier sieht es besser aus. Der NC lag bei 1,2;  1,8-0,3[Berufsbonus]-0,3 [TMS mind. Prozentrang 71]; ab Prozentrang 80 drften die Chancen dort nicht schlecht stehen.

Ulm: Hier knntest du ebenfalls mit einer Note von 1,1 noch genommen werden.

In Mnchen und Marburg wrdest du mit einem Prozentrang von mind. 90 sehr wahrscheinlich genommen werden, ausgehend von den letzten Jahren (Ausb. wird nur in getrennter Quote boniert).

Prozentrang 90 ist natrlich viel, aber ich habe es mit 1,8 auch geschafft, es ist also wirklich nicht chancenlos.

----------


## Schnli

Oh Sternchenhase! 
Ich Danke dir sehr fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort! Danke, das du dir (mal wieder) so viel Zeit genommen hast!  :Smilie: 
Hast du schon News bezglich Rostock und seinen vernderten Zulassungskriterien (TMS) ? Also htte ich da Chancen? 

Schnen Abend fr dich und alle anderen  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Gerne  :Grinnnss!: 

Rostock auf der zweiten OP schadet sicher nicht. Aber wenn jemand den TMS neu einfhrt, dann braucht es immer ein, zwei Semester, bis sich der NC eingependelt hat, je nachdem.
Ich wrde die Chancen als nicht unbedingt soooo gut einschtzen, da durch die lockere Notenbonierung Leute mit einem TMS von 100 bis etwa 75% (ungefhr, wie sich das immer im TMS verteilt, wei man ja vorher nicht) die gleiche Bonierung von 0,3 bekommen, und das ist ein ziemlich groer Rahmen.
Mit 1,8 braucht man eben eine gute Bonierung, mit 1,5 knnen dir die 0,3 gut reichen  :grrrr....: .

Aber warte mal ab, wie der TMS luft  :Grinnnss!: . Dann kann man sich immer noch viele Gedanken machen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Ursa

@Schnli, 

das gute ist ja, dass du dann als "Neu-TMS-ler" auch nach der Anmeldefrist sobald du dein TMS-Ergebnis hast, deine Ortswahl nochmal EINMALIG daraufhin ndern kannst.
Also toi-toi-toi fr deinen TMS! Hau rein was das Zeug hlt! Dann hast hinterher die relativ grte Auswahl  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Schnli

@Ursa,
danke auch nochmal fr deine bekrftigenden Worte ;)
Ich krieg nur jetzt schon Panik, die falsche Entscheidung zu treffen, weil ich eventuell dann doch irgendwas ausschlaggebendes bersehe und die Prioritten falsch setze :D
Wie ist das eigentlich mit einem BFD (Dienst). Bringt mir der jetzt auch noch was, oder war es diesbezglich umsonst?

Schnen Abend in die Runde  :Smilie:

----------


## Ursa

@ Schnli
alle Formen von Diensten bringen nur an wenigen Unis einen kleinen Vorteil. Manche rechnen dafr 0,1 an oder je Halbjahr 0,1. Lt. meinen mhsam erstellten Tabellen sind dies Wrzburg, Homburg, Tbingen, 
Aber diese Liste ist sicher nicht komplett, da es fr mich nicht relevant war.
Wenn der TMS gut luft, hast du mehr davon. Manche bringen Dienste auch nur als nachrangiges Kriterium bei sonstiger Gleichheit in die Waagschale.
Mit einem guten Test knntest du evtl auch in Kln eine Chance haben.
Melde dich einfach wieder, wenn du deine TMS -Werte hast. Dann kann man am besten sagen, wo deine grten Chancen liegen knnten. Betonung auf "Knnten", denn eine garantierte Angabe kann dir im Vorhinein keiner machen, nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten aufzeigen.
Also mach dich nicht verrckt, trainiere beim ben trotz Stoppuhr auch das Ruhigbleiben und das Kopfrechnen, spart viel Zeit. und mache ca 2 tage vor dem Test nichts mehr, damit dein Kopf wieder ein bisschen frei wird.
Kopf hoch, das wird schon. Meine Mitbewohnerin hatte auch 1,8 Abi und hat es mit TMS nach Ulm geschafft.

----------


## Hambro

Wie viele Punkte schafft ihr alle so in den Untertests beim ben?  :Smilie:

----------


## fabsl03

Hey Hambro

Ich hab in den Untertests im Moment die folgenden Ergebnisse:

Muster: 15/24
Med Nat: 17/24
Schlauchfiguren: 21/24
Quant Probleme: 14/24
Textverstndnis: 17/24
Figuren: 18/20
Fakten: 17/20
Diagramme: 10/24  :Frown: 

Ich wei berhaupt nicht in ich die Ergebnisse als gut oder eher schlecht einschtzen kann. Vielleicht knntest du (und wer sonst noch Lust hat) ebenfalls seine Ergebnisse kurz reinschreiben  :Big Grin: 

Hat jemand von euch vllt schon die neuen 2017er Simulationen von Stark gemacht? Kommen die Aufgaben euch auch sehr schwer im Vergleich zu den Medgurus vor? ;D

Viele Gre und weiterhin viel Motivation fr die Vorbereitung  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mimi123

Die Ergebnisse sind doch super !  Wenn man sich die Mittelwerte der letzten Jahre anschaut, bist du in fast allem drber, wenn nicht sogar in allem. Einen Vergleich mit den stark Bchern hab ich leider nicht,  weil ich nur mit den medguru Bchern lerne.

----------


## fabsl03

Ich hab natrlich noch keine Einstreuaufgaben abgezogen also knnten es in jedem untertest (bis auf figuren und fakten) 4 Punkte weniger sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Schnli

Guten Morgen,
zwei Fragen htte ich gerne beantwortet.
Zum Einen: Luft whrend des TMS irgendwo eine groe Uhr mit? So das man selber jederzeit einschtzen kann, wie  gut man in der Zeit liegt bzw wie zgig man zum Ende kommen sollte? Oder muss ich mir selber eine Art Stoppuhr kaufen? Eine stinknormale Armbanduhr, darf ich wohl gar nicht mitnehmen?!

Zum Anderen: Gibt es irgendwo Mittelwerte der letzten Jahre fr die einzelnen Aufgabenkategorien? So dass ich jetzt beim ben mal vergleichen kann, ob ich ber- oder eher unterpunkte?

Herzlichen Dank vorab schonmal und einen schnen Samstag euch allen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart95

Hi Schnli,
vorne auf der Bhne war eine Ikea Uhr angebracht, ich wrde dir allerdings eine Soppuhr ohne Licht- und Tonalarm empfehlen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde nur der Beginn und das Ende eines Untertests angesagt. Eine Stoppuhr gibt dir ein besseres Gefhl fr die Zeit. ;)

Die durchschnittlichen Punktewerte (Einstreuaufgaben wurden schon abgezogen max. 18 bzw 20 Punkte) waren:
Muster zuordnen 11,2
Med nat.              11,3
Schlauchfiguren   14,2
Quant und form.    9,7
K&S                      11,0
Textverstndnis     9,0
Figuren lernen        9,3
Fakten lernen       12,4
Diagramme           10,6

Durchschnitt         98.8

Schne Feiertage euch allen!

----------


## Hambro

> Hey Hambro
> 
> Ich hab in den Untertests im Moment die folgenden Ergebnisse:
> 
> Muster: 15/24
> Med Nat: 17/24
> Schlauchfiguren: 21/24
> Quant Probleme: 14/24
> Textverstndnis: 17/24
> ...


Wow, die Ergebnisse sind einfach der Hammer! Wie schafft ihr das alle?  :Big Grin: 
Meine Ergebnisse sind folgende (*Bestes Ergebnis/Durchschnittliches Ergebnis/Schlechtestes Ergebnis*):

Untertest
Bester Untertest
Durchschnitt
Schlechtester Untertest

Muster
*21/24
*
*16/24
*
*12/24
*

Med. nat
*16/24
*
*14/24
*
*11/24
*

Schlauchfiguren
*24/24
*
*18/24
*
*14/24
*

Quantitative u. formale Probleme
*12/24
*
*10/24
*
*9/24
*

Konzentriertes Arbeiten (nach Zeilen)
*17/20
*
*10/20
*
*4/20
*

Textverstndnis
*6/24
*
*6/24
*
*6/24
*

Figuren lernen
*20/20
*
*16/20
*
*9/20
*

Fakten lernen
*17/20
*
*11/20
*
*6/20
*

Diagramme
*13/24
*
*11/24
*
*9/24
*

*Gesamtpunktzahl:*
*141* 
*110 
*
*80* 



*Und von allen Punkten mssen noch die Einstreuaufgaben abgezogen werden!*
Also im Gegensatz zu den Ergebnissen, die ich jetzt bereits fters gesehen habe, wird mir vor allem bei dem Ergebnis im schlimmsten Falle echt bel.  :Nixweiss:  
80 Punkte wren ja mal eine absolute Katastrophe.  :Big Grin: 

Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich die Untertests Diagramme u. Tabellen, Textverstndnis, Med.nat-Grundverstndnis und Quantitative u. formale Probleme noch kaum trainiert habe. Textverstndnis habe ich nicht einmal eine ganze Simulation gemacht, Diagramme u. Tabellen nur einmal, Quantitative u. formale Probleme drei Mal und Med.nat-Grundverstndnis nur zwei Mal.  :Big Grin: 
Und die schlechtesten Ergebnisse habe ich auch eher erzielt, als ich angefangen bin zu trainieren.  :Smilie: 

Das beste Ergebnis von 141 Punkten wre echt cool, allerdings habe ich die Punkte meistens bei leichteren Untertests erreicht.  :Smilie: 

@Schnli
Hier sind die Mittelwerte von 2016
Ich benutze zustzlich eine Stoppuhr. Ich glaube, das hilft, die Zeit besser einzuschtzen.

Hat noch jemand zufllig Tipps frs Fakten lernen?  :Big Grin: 
Ich bringe die Daten immer sehr durcheinander und letztendlich rate ich nur noch.

LG

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Eine stinknormale Armbanduhr, darf ich wohl gar nicht mitnehmen?!


Warum solltest du keine normale Armbanduhr mitnehmen drfen?

----------


## Hambro

@Sternchenhase

Ist anscheinend nicht mehr erlaubt.  :Big Grin: 
Nehme daher auch eine Stoppuhr mit.  :Smilie: 



> Armbanduhren (inkl. Smartwatches) sind im Testraum *verboten*.  Denken Sie gegebenenfalls ersatzweise an einen anderen Zeitmesser  (erlaubt sind stumm gestellte Wecker oder Stoppuhren jeweils ohne  Rechnerfunktion).


Quelle: tms-info.org

@fabsl03
Sorry, habe gestern eigentlich eine ausfhrliche Antwort geschrieben, aber die wird irgendwie nicht angezeigt ....

Also, deine Ergebnisse sind wirklich hammer! Wenn der TMS so bei Dir luft, wirst du ganz vorne mit dabei sein.  :Smilie: 

Meine letzten Ergebnisse fr die Untertests:
Muster: 23/24
Med.nat: 12/24 
Schlauchfiguren: 20/24
Quantitative u. formale Probleme: 14/24 
Textverstndnis: habe ich noch kein mal ganz trainiert
Figuren lernen: 18/20
Fakten lernen: 12/20  :Grinnnss!: 
Diagramme u. Tabellen: auch noch kein mal richtig trainiert

Du hast mit den Punkten ja schon im besten Fall (ohne Abzug von Einstreuaufgaben) 128 Punkte und dazu kommt ja noch der Konzentrationstest!  :Top: 

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich mir die Fakten in der kurzen Zeit gut merken kann und nicht alles durcheinander bringe, sodass ich eh alles nur rate.  :Big Grin:  Ich erfinde halt wie es in dem MedGuru Buch erklrt wird fr jeden Person ein Bild, aber ich glaube dafr bin ich zu unkreativ. Habe jetzt auch versucht eine Geschichte fr jede Person zu erfinden, aber das klappt auch nicht.  :Big Grin:  Ich wei meistens nur max. 10 Antworten, der Rest wird geraten.

LG und schne Feiertage

----------


## Hambro

Wieso werden meine Antworten nicht mehr "genehmigt"? :Big Grin:  Es wird immer angezeigt, dass diese von Moderatoren freigeschaltet werden mssen, was aber nie passiert...

@fabsl03
Ich schreibe dir eine PN

@Sternchenhase
Auf der tms-info Seite steht, dass Armbanduhren im Testraum verboten sind und deshalb ersatzweise andere Zeitmesser mitgenommen werden sollten.  :Smilie: 

LG

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Ich habe jetzt mal den Originalen Test von ITB Consulting in der richtigen Zeit gemacht (Das erste Buch) und folgende Ergebnisse gehabt:

Muster erkennen: 14/24 P.
Med. nat. Grundverstndnis: 18/24 P.
Schlauchfiguren: 19/24 P.
Quant. und formale Probleme: 16/24 P.
Konz. und sorgf. Arbeiten: 20/20 P. (bzw. 398/400)
Textverstndnis: 22/24 P.
Figuren: 16/20 P.
Fakten: 18/20 P.
Diagramme: 18/24 P.

Da ich das leider auch gar nicht einschtzen kann, wrde ich mich freuen wenn jemand, der dieses Buch auch schonmal durchgemacht hat, seine Ergebnisse hier teilen knnte?  :Smilie:

----------


## Mimi123

Das sind auf jeden Fall top Ergebnisse! Ich wrde dir allerdings noch vorschlagen vielleicht mit anderen Bchern nochmal zu ben. Ich hab die Bcher von itb Consulting zu Anfang als Einstieg benutzt um die Aufgaben kennenzulernen. Ich hab mir dann die medguru Bcher gekauft,  weil ich oft gelesen habe das das Anforderungsniveau bei den itb Consulting Bchern wohl wesentlich niedriger ist, als die testaufgaben. Das hab ich dann auch festgestellt, bzw. Eher das die Aufgaben der medguru Bcher schon wesentlich schwerer sind. Die testaufgaben kenne ich natrlich nicht.

----------


## Tinbam

Hey Leute,

ist unter euch vielleicht ein ex-TMSler, der den Test whrend des vergangenen Jahres geschrieben hat, sich noch relativ gut daran erinnert und Lust/ Zeit htte, mir ein paar Fragen zu beantworten??
Danke euch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Dann mal raus mit den Fragen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## lepio

> Hi Schnli,
> vorne auf der Bhne war eine Ikea Uhr angebracht, ich wrde dir allerdings eine Soppuhr ohne Licht- und Tonalarm empfehlen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurde nur der Beginn und das Ende eines Untertests angesagt. Eine Stoppuhr gibt dir ein besseres Gefhl fr die Zeit. ;)
> 
> Die durchschnittlichen Punktewerte (Einstreuaufgaben wurden schon abgezogen max. 18 bzw 20 Punkte) waren:
> Muster zuordnen 11,2
> Med nat.              11,3
> Schlauchfiguren   14,2
> Quant und form.    9,7
> K&S                      11,0
> ...


Mal zum Vergleich die Werte aus 2013, ebenfalls mit Einstreuafgaben abgezogen:

Muster zuordnen 10,8
Med nat.              11,0
Schlauchfiguren   13,7
Quant und form.    9,2
K&S                      9,8
Textverstndnis     11,1
Figuren lernen        14,1
Fakten lernen       13,3 
Diagramme           11,6 

Durchschnitt         104,6 / 178

Also alles in allem relativ aehnlich, komisch nur, dass bei mir die Punktzahlen in den Gedaechtnistests so viel hoeher lagen. Es koennte vielleicht sein, dass der Aufgabentyp im Gedaechtnistest seit 2013 leicht abgaendert und schwieriger gemacht wurde.

----------


## Hambro

> Also alles in allem relativ aehnlich, komisch nur, dass bei mir die Punktzahlen in den Gedaechtnistests so viel hoeher lagen. Es koennte vielleicht sein, dass der Aufgabentyp im Gedaechtnistest seit 2013 leicht abgaendert und schwieriger gemacht wurde.


Hey  :Smilie: 
Die Untertests Figuren lernen und Fakten lernen wurden anscheinend tatschlich abgendert. Die Figuren sahen sich wohl im Test sehr hnlich, beim Fakten lernen wurden wohl vermehrt auslndische Namen verwendet sowie gleiche Eigenschaften mehreren Patienten zugewiesen.

Hat hier jemand schon die Testsimulation II des TMS gemacht und kann seine Ergebnisse hier reinstellen?  :Smilie:

----------


## Robin98

Hallo zusammen  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab die TMS Testsimulation II vorgestern gemacht und bin mit dem Ergebnis eigentlich schon recht zufrieden  :Smilie: 

Muster erkennen: 20/24 P.
Med. nat. Grundverstndnis: 22/24 P.
Schlauchfiguren: 19/24 P.
Quant. und formale Probleme: 12/24 P.
Konz. und sorgf. Arbeiten: ?/20 P (habs nicht ausgewetet  :Big Grin: )
Textverstndnis: 14/24 P.
Figuren: 12/20 P.
Fakten: 9/20 P.
Diagramme: 11/24 P.

War also insgesamt bei 119 Punkten

Bin besonders mit dem Vormittagsteil sehr zufrieden. Nach der Pause lief es einfach nicht mehr so gut und besonders die Figuren lagen mir bei diesem Test ziemlich schlecht, schaffe da normalerweise 18/20 Punkten.
hnlich war es dann auch bei den Diagrammen, die ich mir zum Schluss teilweise gar nicht mehr richtig angeschaut habe, weil ich einfach fertig werden wollte  :Big Grin: 
Es ist also noch etwas Luft nach oben.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps, wie ich mich besonders beim Fakten lernen in den letzten Wochen noch etwas steigern kann?

----------


## Robin98

Hallo zusammen  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab die TMS Testsimulation II vorgestern gemacht und bin mit dem Ergebnis eigentlich schon recht zufrieden  :Smilie: 

Muster erkennen: 20/24 P.
Med. nat. Grundverstndnis: 22/24 P.
Schlauchfiguren: 19/24 P.
Quant. und formale Probleme: 12/24 P.
Konz. und sorgf. Arbeiten: ?/20 P (habs nicht ausgewetet  :Big Grin: )
Textverstndnis: 14/24 P.
Figuren: 12/20 P.
Fakten: 9/20 P.
Diagramme: 11/24 P.

War also insgesamt bei 119 Punkten

Bin besonders mit dem Vormittagsteil sehr zufrieden. Nach der Pause lief es einfach nicht mehr so gut und besonders die Figuren lagen mir bei diesem Test ziemlich schlecht, erreiche da normalerweise 18/20 Punkten
hnlich war es dann auch bei den Diagrammen, die ich mir zum Schluss teilweise gar nicht mehr richtig angeschaut habe, weil ich einfach fertig werden wollte  :Big Grin: 
Es ist also noch etwas Luft nach oben.

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps, wie ich mich besonders beim Fakten lernen in den letzten Wochen noch etwas steigern kann?

----------


## Feli87

Hallo ich hab mal ne blde Frage irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch. ...
Hab Diagramme und Tabellen bearbeitet und bei einer Aufgabe sinkt die Zahl von 90% auf 30% und in der Lsung steht die Zahl nahm um 66.7 %
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen wie ich auf diese 66.7% komme?  :Grinnnss!: 
Danke schon mal

----------


## Fabi97

Hey  :Grinnnss!: 

30 von 90 sind ja genau ein Drittel. Somit hat der Wert um zwei Drittel, also 66,66% abgenommen. Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
LG  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cactusss

Hi Leute  :Smilie: 
Kann ich whrend des Tests meinen Pullover ausziehen, falls mir zu warm wird?
Ich hab nmlich vor nur mit Dingen anzureisen, die ich auch in den Testraum mitnehmen darf, damit ich nicht zur Garderobe muss ;)

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja, sollte kein Problem sein  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Feli87

> Hey 
> 
> 30 von 90 sind ja genau ein Drittel. Somit hat der Wert um zwei Drittel, also 66,66% abgenommen. Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
> LG


Ja vielen Dank  :Grinnnss!:  manchmal Blick ich einfach nicht mehr durch  :bhh:

----------


## dedcc

Wo bekommt man den TMS Simulationstest II ?? :Hh?:

----------


## Robin98

> Wo bekommt man den TMS Simulationstest II ??


Wenn du bei Amazon nach "Tms 2017" suchst findest du die beiden Testsimulationen von ITB Consulting.
Kosten ungefhr 13

----------


## Hambro

> Muster erkennen: 20/24 P.
> Med. nat. Grundverstndnis: 22/24 P.
> Schlauchfiguren: 19/24 P.
> Quant. und formale Probleme: 12/24 P.
> Konz. und sorgf. Arbeiten: ?/20 P (habs nicht ausgewetet )
> Textverstndnis: 14/24 P.
> Figuren: 12/20 P.
> Fakten: 9/20 P.
> Diagramme: 11/24 P.
> ...


Meine Ergebnisse fr die 2. Testsimulation sind sehr hnlich.  :Smilie: 

Muster erkennen: 23/24 P.
Med. nat. Grundverstndnis: 12/24 P.
Schlauchfiguren: 20/24 P.
Quant. und formale Probleme: 14/24 P.
Konz. und sorgf. Arbeiten: ?/20 P -> 240/400 :/
Textverstndnis: 13/24 P.
Figuren: 17/20 P.
Fakten: 17/20 P.
Diagramme: 11/24 P.

Also 127 Punkte + Konzentriertes u. sorgfltiges Arbeiten.
Davon mssen dann natrlich noch die Einstreuaufgaben abgezogen werden.  :Smilie:

----------


## ahea

Hallchen zusammen  :Smilie: 

Bin fleiig am Vorbereitung mit der Box von den MedGurus und habe zum Konzentrierten und Sorgfltigem Arbeiten eine Frage. Die Box ist ja fr TMS und EMS konzipiert, obwohl es einige Unterschiede zwischen den Tests gibt. Beim Block mit dem bungsaufgaben fr eben genannten Testteil steht, dass die Aufgabenstellungen im EMS schwerer sind als im TMS.
TMS zB. eher qp- Tests oder db bzw. tf- Tests. Welche Kombinationen kamen denn die letzten Jahre dran und schtzt ihr es als wahrscheinlich ein, dass das Niveau gleich bleibt oder sogar eine dieser Methoden erneut drankommt ? Ist das schon einmal vorgekommen oder gibt es jedes Jahr eine neue Kreuzregel mit neuen Buchstaben bzw. Symbolen ?

Liebe Gre, Lena

----------


## Mimi123

Das wrde mich auch interessieren  :Smilie:  hoch lebe der jin und jang-teil  (nicht)  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ahea

Also letztes Jahr kam wohl ein Summen-bilden Ding dran und das Jahr davor (2015) glaube ich auch ...

Oh ja schlimm sind Ying&Yang, die parallelen Kstchen, die kombinierten pqbd-Tests, die Bowlingkugeln, die geraden und ungeraden Zahlen und die Zahlen und Kreise ... eig alles wenn ich mal darber nachdenke ^^ Ist auch wirklich mein schwchster Teil, obwohl es schon besser geworden ist!

----------


## Hambro

> Also letztes Jahr kam wohl ein Summen-bilden Ding dran und das Jahr davor (2015) glaube ich auch ...
> 
> Oh ja schlimm sind Ying&Yang, die parallelen Kstchen, die kombinierten pqbd-Tests, die Bowlingkugeln, die geraden und ungeraden Zahlen und die Zahlen und Kreise ... eig alles wenn ich mal darber nachdenke ^^ Ist auch wirklich mein schwchster Teil, obwohl es schon besser geworden ist!


Da bin ich ja froh. Also pq und bd gehen ja noch klar, aber alles andere geht gar nicht.  :Grinnnss!: 
Okay, Summen bilden geht auch noch gerade so. Aber wieso sollten die es uns so leicht machen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ahea

In der Informationsbroschre von ITB Consulting steht : 

"(...) Die Zeichen und Regeln dieser Aufgabengruppe werden jhrlich verndert und vorher nicht
bekannt gegeben. (...)"

----------


## Ursa

Gehrt vielleicht nicht ganz so direkt in diese Gruppe, aber ich habe noch einen dicken Block zum ben all dieser Konzentrationstest mit geschtzten 200 Seiten zum ben zu verkaufen:  
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...7502538-77-957
Die Bilder hierreinstellen hat nicht geklappt. Deshalb ber diesen obigen Link.
Meldet bei Interesse einfach.

----------


## Sternchenhase

Hey Ursa

Du bist jetzt wirklich lange genug im Forum unterwegs um zu wissen, dass es einen Forenflohmarkt gibt und es echt ein Kampf ist, Verkaufsbeitrge wie deinen aus dem Thread herauszuhalten.

Bei Forenneulingen kann ich es ja noch irgendwo verstehen, aber du bist seit dem letzten TMS-Thread dabei.

----------


## Rebscra

Also 2014 waren es Wrfel mit 4 Augen (auch 3 in der Ecke und einer in der Mitte, also 5 Mglichkeiten insgesamt), 2015 irgendwas mit Kstchen und Strichen am Rand und 2016 Summe 5.
Aber trainiert im Konzentrationstest variabel, also macht blo nicht stndig die gleichen Aufgabenstellungen, weil ihr denkt ihr msst dort besser werden. Dann werdet ihr nmlich bei allen anderen Aufgabenstellungen schlechter. Das beste Training ist, mglichst variabel zu sein. Dadurch wird man dann auch bei ner Aufgabenstellung, die man noch nie gemacht hat, besser sein als zu Beginn des Trainings.

----------


## izzy17

Ich wollte mal fragen welche Uhren ihr zum Test mitnehmt  :Smilie:  Stoppuhren? Eieruhren?
Armbanduhren sind ja soweit ich weiss verboten  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dunker76

Hallo erstmal  :Smilie: 
Eigentlich wrde ich schon eine Uhr zum Test mitnehmen, um wenigstens die Zeit bei Muster zuordnen und Mathe einschtzen zu knnen (Dort verrenne ich mich gerne in Aufgaben und verliere viel Zeit). 
Jedoch ist das ein bisschen von meiner Frage abhngig:

Ich habe mal gehrt, dass in den Testslen vorne eine Uhr abgebildet sein soll. Stimmt das?

Oder ist das von Ort zu Ort verschieden?

----------


## Dunker76

Achja und wenn ich eine Uhr mitnehme, dann eine einfache Tischuhr ohne Timerfunktion. Ich denke, es kostet sonst zu viel Zeit immer neu zu stoppen.

----------


## Fabi97

Ich hatte schon berlegt, einen ganz normalen Wecker mitzunehmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cactusss

Hi Leute  :Smilie: 
In den MedGurus Bchern zum Muster zuordnen gibt es ja den Tipp mit 2 Stiften zur Orientierung zu arbeiten. Ist das denn auch so erlaubt, oder kann es sein, dass dann ein bisschen gemeckert wird und man den Untertest ohne "Hilfsmittel" machen muss?
Danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich wei zwar nicht, was der Tipp ist, aber es verstt *nicht* gegen die Testregeln.
Im schlimmsten Fall bekommst du ein Kopfschtteln. Und selbst dann- du hast keine unerlaubten Hilfsmittel genutzt, und dir keinen Vorteil verschafft, den andere nicht leisten knnten und v.a. nicht gegen die Testregeln verstoen. Einige der Testaufseher haben leider manchmal keine Erfahrung mit dem TMS. In so einem Fall wrde ich allgemein raten, den Testaufseher, der was auch immer beanstandet hat, den Vorfall schriftlich vermerken zu lassen, dann sofort den Untertest zuende zu bringen, und dann mit der Testaufseherin zur Testleitung zu gehen um den Vorfall zu klren, bzw, in der Mittagspause oder nach dem TMS. In dem Test geht es um jeden Punkt, das ist es wert.

----------


## Cactusss

Danke fr die Antwort Sternchenhase  :Smilie: 

Gibt es noch einen von euch, der auch vor hat mit zwei Stiften die Ausschnitte abzusuchen, oder habt ihr da eine andere Taktik?

----------


## Hambro

Ich benutze auch diese Technik.  :Smilie: 
Ist damit deutlich einfacher, Unterschiede zu erkennen, da man bestimmte Stellen fokussiert und nicht wieder verrutscht und erneut suchen muss. Wre ja mal total bld, wenn das verboten sein wrde.

----------


## Medi.a

Ich mache mit einem Stift 🙂
Also  erstens  berfliege ich die Abschnitte und schaue, was auffllt, oft sind die Abschnitte gut erkennbar, dann vergleiche ich 2 Abschnitte miteinander und schliee einige aus. Was brig bleibt muss man schnell hinkriegen 😅

----------


## ahea

Ich denke auch dass das erlaubt ist, ich persnlich vergleiche mit einem Finger links und dem Stift rechts auf den Ausschnitten  :Big Grin:  Ist ja nochmal was ganz anderes als einen Radiergummi mit einem Ausschnitt zu benutzen. Nochmal eine Frage zu den Weckern: Es muss ein analoger mit Zeigern sein, ein digitaler ist verboten oder ?

----------


## PMilk

Ich habe gelesen, dass es auch in Ordnung ist einen digitalen zu nehmen, solange er keine Rechnerfunktion usw. hat. er darf natrlich kein Gerusch machen..

----------


## ahea

Das heisst es darf ein digitaler Wecker sein wenn der Ton ausgeschaltet ist ?

----------


## Lennart95

Hi ihr beiden!

Wichtig ist, dass der Ton/Vibrationsalarm ausgeschaltet werden kann. Schaut mal bei Amazon nach "Elektronischer Timer mit Ton-, Licht- und Vibrationsalarm" diesen Wecker/Timer habe ich damals verwendet, der ist einfach zu starten und zu resetten, steht fest auf dem Tisch und alle Alarmfunktionen lassen sich ausschalten.

----------


## ahea

Vielen Dank der wird gleich bestellt  :Smilie:

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Hat zufllig jemand das MedGuru Testsimulationsbuch gemacht und wrde seine Ergebnisse hier oder per privater Nachricht teilen? Oder hat vielleicht jemand an der "offiziellen Testsimulation" teilgenommen und wrde mir die Statistik von der Auswertung zukommen lassen? Das wre echt super nett  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlyxyz

Hi lauriwillmedizin! Ich hab das MedGuru Simulationsbuch gemacht..
Muster zuordnen: 17/24
Schlauchfiguren: 18/24
Med.nat.Grundverstndnis: 18/24
Quant.und formale Probleme: 14/24
Textverstndnis: 16/24
Figuren lernen: 11/20 
Fakten lernen: 19/20
Diagramme und Tabellen: 11/24
Hast du das Buch auch gemacht bzw. was sind deine Ergebnisse?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Danke fr deine Antwort  :Smilie: 

Meine Ergebnisse waren folgende:
Muster zuordnen: 21/24
Schlauchfiguren: 21/24
Med.nat.Grundverstndnis: 18/24
Quant. und formale Probleme: 19/24
Konz. und sorgfltiges Arbeiten: 17/20
Textverstndnis: 19/24
Figuren lernen: 8/20 (-> Wie macht man das bitte? Ich verzweifle komplett und 4 von den Punkten war reines Rateglck... Hat da eventuell jemand noch den ultimativen Tipp?)
Fakten lernen: 19/20
Diagramme und Tabellen: 18/24

----------


## ahea

Hast du das bungsbuch von den MedGurus dazu ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ahea

Da wird das ziemlich gut beschrieben, die haben mir super weitergeholfen die Mnemotechniken.

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Nein habe ich leider nicht und jetzt ist es wahrscheinlich auch zu spt mir das zu kaufen... Knntest du mir eventuell die Seite wo diese Mnemotechnik steht abfotografieren und schicken? Das wre lieb...

----------


## Robin98

> Danke fr deine Antwort 
> 
> Meine Ergebnisse waren folgende:
> Muster zuordnen: 21/24
> Schlauchfiguren: 21/24
> Med.nat.Grundverstndnis: 18/24
> Quant. und formale Probleme: 19/24
> Konz. und sorgfltiges Arbeiten: 17/20
> Textverstndnis: 19/24
> ...


Wie schafft ihr so viele Punkte beim Fakten lernen?
Kann mir das berhaupt nicht merken  :Frown:

----------


## lepio

> Danke fr deine Antwort 
> 
> Meine Ergebnisse waren folgende:
> Muster zuordnen: 21/24
> Schlauchfiguren: 21/24
> Med.nat.Grundverstndnis: 18/24
> Quant. und formale Probleme: 19/24
> Konz. und sorgfltiges Arbeiten: 17/20
> Textverstndnis: 19/24
> ...


Hi Lauri,

meiner Meinung nach sind Figuren und Fakten lernen die Bereiche, in denen man sich mit bestimmten Techniken am Meisten verbessern kann. Siehe z.B.: https://medizinertest-tms-ems.de/onl...ben-anleitung/

Tipp a) hat mir persoenlich am meisten geholfen. Wichtig ist hier, dass du dir moeglichst schnell moeglichst abwegige Assoziationen ueberlegen kannst, die gut im Gehirn haengenbleiben. Ich habe damals einfach mal ein paar der Beispiele angeschaut, und nur geuebt, mir schnell ein passendes "Bild" auszudenken. Ich hoffe, damit klappt es bei dir!

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Hallo zusammen,

Falls ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann kam letztes Jahr beim K&S Arbeiten die Summe 5 dran (also streiche die erste Zahl, die mit der darauffolgenden 5 ergibt). Wie wahrscheinlich ist es dann, dass dieses Jahr wieder eine Aufgabe mit Summen dran kommt? Was meint ihr?

----------


## Takko2000

Hallo Zusammen, 

Wie schafft ihr es nur soviele Punkte bei Quantitative und Formale Probleme zu kriegen ?😩 Ich kann das wirklich garnicht😖  
Hat irgendjemand noch Tipps wie man manche Aufgaben einfach hinkriegt? 

Lg

----------


## lepio

> Hallo Zusammen, 
> 
> Wie schafft ihr es nur soviele Punkte bei Quantitative und Formale Probleme zu kriegen ? Ich kann das wirklich garnicht  
> Hat irgendjemand noch Tipps wie man manche Aufgaben einfach hinkriegt? 
> 
> Lg


Ist ein bisschen schwer, da allgemeinen Rat zu geben. Schau dir einmal ganz genau die Quelle der Fehler an in den Aufgaben, die du falsch machst. Wo machst du am meisten Fehler?

- Einheiten falsch umgerechnet?
- Im Komma verrutscht, also z.B. 1000 statt 100 genommen?
- Formel nicht richtig angewendet?
- Fluechtigkeitsfehler? 
- Falsch im Kopf gerechnet?
- Zu langsam im Kopfrechnen?

Wenn du dann weisst, wo du konkret Probleme hast, kannst du viel gezielter daran arbeiten. Die Grundlagen die man fuer Quant braucht sind recht einfach, es sollte also fuer dich moeglich sein, wenn du konzentriert an deinen Schwaechen arbeitest, diese schnell auszubuegeln.

----------


## Mentos05

Hallo zusammen, wisst Ihr welche Aufgaben beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten 2010-2013 dran kamen?

----------


## TheUnnamed00

> Hallo zusammen, wisst Ihr welche Aufgaben beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten 2010-2013 dran kamen?


Das wrde mich auch interessieren! Gibts da ungefhr eine Reihenfolge, nach denen die Tests die letzten Jahre drankamen? Besteht ein bisschen Hoffnung, dass dieses Jahr ein leichterer Untertest wie der "bp-Test" drankommt?

----------


## outofhere

Der Test wird doch anhand der geschafften Zeichen aller Teilnehmer ausgewertet, ein einfacher Test wre damit fr die, die gut vorbereitet sind eher problematisch, weil Leute "zufllig" gut sind.

----------


## Takko2000

> Der Test wird doch anhand der geschafften Zeichen aller Teilnehmer ausgewertet, ein einfacher Test wre damit fr die, die gut vorbereitet sind eher problematisch, weil Leute "zufllig" gut sind.


Hat einer von euch mal das ITB Buch (1) durchgearbeitet und will seine Punktzahlen und Ergebniss verraten ? 

Hab das heute mal gemacht wei aber nicht wieviele Punkte ich im Durchschnitt fr welchen Prozentrang brauche. 

Lg Manu

----------


## outofhere

Also ich hatte letztes Jahr beim ITB I buch glaube ich etwa 24 Zeilen geschafft, im Test hatte ich dann 12 Punkte (bei ca. 18 Zeilen)

----------


## Takko2000

Was hattet ihr denn im ganzen Buch zusammen ? Also was waren eure Ergebnisse zusammen und von allen untertests ?

----------


## sudolas

Ich hab solche Angst vor Samstag. Wie ist das eigentlich? Dauert die Registrierung lange, oder nicht? Ich frage, damit ich mich psychisch auf die Tortur einstellen kann.

----------


## Hambro

> Was hattet ihr denn im ganzen Buch zusammen ? Also was waren eure Ergebnisse zusammen und von allen untertests ?


Hey, knntest Du mal Deine Ergebnisse sagen?  :Smilie: 
Bin noch nicht ganz durch mit der ersten Simulation; schreibe dann spter auch meine Ergebnisse.
Danke!

----------


## Mimi123

Wei jemand, ob es erlaubt ist,  in der Mittagspause rauszugehen? (Was aus dem Auto holen etc) ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Takko2000

Klar also meine Ergebnisse waren(mit Abzug der einstreuaufgaben): 
Muster: 18/20
Med-Nat: 15/20 
Schlauchfiguren: 17/20
Quant. U. Formale Probleme: 11/20
Konzentr. u. Sorgflt. Arbeiten: 16/20 
Figuren: 18/20 
Fakten: 14/20 
Diagramme und Tabellen: 11/20

Zusammen also 153 Punkte

----------


## Migole

> Wei jemand, ob es erlaubt ist,  in der Mittagspause rauszugehen? (Was aus dem Auto holen etc) ?


Bei mir damals ja (ich glaube man wurde sogar mehr oder weniger rausgeschmissen).

----------


## onkii

> Klar also meine Ergebnisse waren(mit Abzug der einstreuaufgaben): 
> Muster: 18/20
> Med-Nat: 15/20 
> Schlauchfiguren: 17/20
> Quant. U. Formale Probleme: 11/20
> Konzentr. u. Sorgflt. Arbeiten: 16/20 
> Figuren: 18/20 
> Fakten: 14/20 
> Diagramme und Tabellen: 11/20
> ...


Woher weit du, welches die Einstreu sind? Habe ich das bersehen?

----------


## Hambro

> Woher weit du, welches die Einstreu sind? Habe ich das bersehen?


Ich denke er hat einfach immer den "schlimmsten Fall" angenommen.

Ich denke mal seine Ergebnisse waren folgende:

Muster: 22/24
Med.nat: 19/24
Schlauchfiguren: 21/24
Quantitative u. formale Probleme: 15/24
KusA: 16/20
Figuren: 18/20
Fakten: 14/20
Diagramme u. Tabellen: 15/24

Ich denke, dass er das so gemacht hat.  :Smilie: 

Also Takko2000, die Ergebnisse sehen ja sehr gut aus! Kannst du noch schreiben, wie du im Textverstndnis abgeschnitten hast?
Und sorry, dass ich frage: Wie kommst du auf 153 Punkte? 

Vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## Hambro

Hier sind meine Ergebnisse fr die erste Simulation:

Muster zuordnen: 24/24
Med.nat.: 16/24
Schlauchfiguren: 24/24
Quantitative u. formale Probleme: 14/24
KusA: ganz durch
Figuren: 19/20
Fakten: 16/20
Textverstndnis: 13/24
Diagramme u. Tabellen: 13/24

Heit:
bestenfalls: 151 Punkte
im "schlechtesten" Fall: 135 Punkte  :Smilie:

----------


## Takko2000

Ups Textverstndnis hab ich ganz bersehen  :Big Grin:  da hatte ich bestenfalls 21 und schlimmstenfalls 17 Punkte.

----------


## Laure3008

Kurze Frage: Was fr Stifte nehmt ihr mit? Die schreiben ja "schwarze fineliner", nimmt man da dann einfach normale Stabilos oder wie sieht das aus? Danke schonmal im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Takko2000

Ja denke mal ich hole 2 stabilos mit und Textmarker

----------


## sudolas

Habe mir auch zwei schwarze Fineliner von stabilo und Textmarker zurechtgelegt.  :Smilie:  Nimmt ihr morgen eine uhr mit? So eine digitale Stoppuhr oder so?

----------


## Fabi97

Ich habe mir den Timer von infactory besorgt, weil anscheinend sehr viele den haben und der auch gut sein soll, da man den komplett stumm schalten kann. Aber ich werde ihn nicht als Timer, sondern als Stoppuhr benutzen, weil ich den nicht immer wieder neu einstellen mchte. Hoffentlich hngt in dem Testraum trotzdem einfach noch eine normale Uhr  :Big Grin:

----------


## sudolas

Danke fr deine Antwort, Fabi :Big Grin:  das hoffe ich auch! Darfst mal raten, wer vom Abi Stress vergessen hat, sich eine Stoppuhr zu zulegen. 😖😂 Das wird was morgen. 😥

----------


## Takko2000

Brauchst nicht wirklich eine Stoppuhr , und Armbanduhren sind komplett verboten mitzunehmen !! Ob digital oder analog !  Ich nehm einfach ne kleine stand funkuhr mit und das reicht mir ! Hoffe nur wirklich seeeehr dass morgen ein einfacher Ankreuztest kommt !! Hat einer ne Idee was in den letzten Jahren drankam ?

----------


## sudolas

Danke fr die beruhigenden Worte, takko! Ja, ein einfacher Ankreuztest wre wirklich schn. Hab leider aber keine Ahnung, was in den letzten Jahren dran kam. Fnde es schn, wenn wir bald ehemaligen Tms-ler irgendwie transparenter wren. Natrlich lsst sich drber streiten, inwiefern das was bringt, aber es wrde beruhigen und das wre schon mal was. :1 Naja. Auf jeden Fall wnsch ich uns allen ganz viel Erfolg morgen! Wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lennart95

Letztes Jahr war es ein Summe 4 Test, ob die Zahl davor oder danach markiert werden sollte wei ich leider aus dem Kopf nicht mehr. Das steht auf jeden Fall im Thread des letzen Jahres. Dort gibt es auch eine Liste mit den Fakten des letzten Jahres, wie viele Punkte man fr welchen Prozentrang ungefhr erreichen muss. Einen groen Teil der hier beantworteten Fragen kann man auch in der Original Broschre des TMS nachlesen. 

Viel Erfolg morgen!  ::-stud:

----------


## fabsl03

Ich wnsch euch auch allen viel Glck morgen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cactusss

Viel Glck und Erfolg euch allen morgen! Wir schaffen das schon!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hambro

Ich wnsche euch allen auch viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Von mir auch nochmal viel Glck an alle!   :Smilie:  Ich hoffe ich kann heute Nacht berhaupt schlafen vor Aufregung.

----------


## Josieeeeee

Wie wars bei euch so?

----------


## Lennart95

Respekt an euch alle, dass ihr den Test geschrieben habt. Das ist wirklich eine groe Belastungssituation gewesen, alleine dafr knnt ihr Stolz auf euch sein. Fr die TMSler des nchsten Jahrgangs wrde es mich freuen, wenn ihr hier die Aufgaben, an die ihr euch von den einzelnen Untertests noch erinnern knnt posten wrdet. Vielleicht bekommen wir eine Liste mit den Fakten zusammen so wie letztes Jahr.

----------


## ahea

Vielen Dank  :Smilie:  Dann fange ich mal an, ist aber schon sehr sehr lckenhaft obwohl ich mir bei allen Fragen im Test eig todsicher war  :Big Grin:  Diagramme hat mein Hirn zerstrt ^^


Frau Linde ? / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig ? / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bchle / Englischlehrer / ? / Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Frau Kiesel (?) / irgendwas im internationalen Handel / Pflegekind / ?



Herr Dietrich / Ingenieur / ? / Darmverschluss

Herr Albricht / ? /Ausdauersportler / Irgendeine Sehnenriss bzw. verletzung

Herr Reinhardt / Maschinenklempner ? / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom



auslndische Namen:

Herr Kockz ? / Physiothreapeut / Pflegestufe I / "Brokkoli" war die Assoziation, keine Ahnung welche Krankheit sich dahinter versteckt xD

Frau Rad.... ? / Ditberaterin / ? / 

Herr ? 




Herr Sonntag / Hausmeister ? / Pflegefall / Harnweginfektion ?

Frau ? / Bluttransfusion / frhlich / Kompressionskrankheit

Herr ? / Kanalarbeiter / ? / Karpaltunnelsyndrom



Herr ? / Friedhofsgrtner / keine Appetit / ?

Herr D.. ? / ? / mde ? / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

? / ? / ? / ?

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Ich mach mal weiter

Frau Lindmayer / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bchle / Englischlehrer / ? / Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Herr Kiesel / Welthandelsassistent / Pflegekind / Bandwurm



Herr Dietrich / Ingenieur / ? / Darmverschluss

Herr Albrecht / Chemiker /Ausdauersportler / Sehnenriss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom



auslndische Namen:

Herr Kovac / Physiotherapeut / Pflegestufe I / Broco sonstwas Syndrom

Frau Radic? / Ditberaterin / bermdet /  Zeckenbiss

Herr ? / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel? / Karpaltunnelsyndrom




Herr Sonntag / Hausmeister ? / Pflegefall / Harnweginfektion ?

Frau ? / Bluttransfusion / frhlich / Kompressionskrankheit

Herr ? / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenverletzung


Herr ? / Friedhofsgrtner / kein Appetit / ?

Herr D.. ? / Zoowrter / mde / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

? / ? / Pfarrer? / Skoliose

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Beim Bauingenieur im zweiten Abschnitt fehlt noch Sauerstoffmaske

----------


## Josieeeeee

Herr Bchle war Fructose intolerant, glaube ich

----------


## Josieeeeee

Und anstatt Herr Kiesel. Herr Kiesling

----------


## Josieeeeee

Und der drittletzte war Herr Volk

----------


## Josieeeeee

Und Herr Dahmen der Vorletzte

----------


## ahea

Ich hab mal eingetragen  :Smilie:  Und ich hatte noch den Geistesblitz des Todes!!! Brokkoli stand fr Broca Areal, also eine Strung des Broca Areals. Ich glaube es war Broca-Aphasie !

Und bei der ltesten Gruppe war definitiv der mit der Skoliose Imker!

Frau Lindmayer / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bchle / Englischlehrer / Fructoseintolerant / Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Herr Kiesling / Welthandelsassistent / Pflegekind / Bandwurm



Herr Dietrich / Ingenieur / ? / Darmverschluss

Herr Albrecht / Chemiker / Ausdauersportler / Sehnenriss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom



auslndische Namen:

Herr Kovac / Physiotherapeut / Pflegestufe I / Broca-Aphasie

Frau Radic? / Ditberaterin / bermdet / Zeckenbiss

Herr ? / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel / Karpaltunnelsyndrom




Herr Sonntag / Hausmeister ? / Pflegefall / Harnweginfektion ?

Frau ? / Bluttransfusion / frhlich / Kompressionskrankheit

Herr ? / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenverletzung


Herr Volk / Friedhofsgrtner / kein Appetit / ?

Herr D.. ? / Zoowrter / mde / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

? / ? / Imker / Skoliose

----------


## Takko2000

> Und Herr Dahmen der Vorletzte




Mal ne andere Frage zum Konzentrationstests: 

Bis zu welcher Zeile seid ihr gekommen? Ich fand es persnlich mega schwer!!!

----------


## ahea

Aktualisiert :

Frau Lindmayer / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bchle / Englischlehrer / Fructoseintolerant / Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Herr Kiesling / Welthandelsassistent / Pflegekind / Bandwurm



Herr Dietrich / Ingenieur / ? / Darmverschluss

Herr Albrecht / Chemiker / Ausdauersportler / Sehnenriss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom



auslndische Namen:

Herr Kovac / Physiotherapeut / Pflegestufe I / Broca-Aphasie

Frau Radic? / Ditberaterin / bermdet / Zeckenbiss

Herr ? / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel ? / Karpaltunnelsyndrom




Herr Sonntag / Hausmeister ? / Pflegefall / Harnweginfektion ?

Frau ? / Bluttransfusion / frhlich / Kompressionskrankheit

Herr ? / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenverletzung


Herr Volk / Friedhofsgrtner / kein Appetit / ?

Herr Dahmen / Zoowrter / mde / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

? / ? / Imker / Skoliose

----------


## ahea

> Mal ne andere Frage zum Konzentrationstests: 
> 
> Bis zu welcher Zeile seid ihr gekommen? Ich fand es persnlich mega schwer!!!


Hihi ich oute mich, Zeile 13, bin aber auch (trotz wochenlangen bens) sauschlecht, also mich nicht als Mastab nehmen ...

----------


## Josieeeeee

Ich fand es auch sehr schwierig. Habe in den bungstests fast immer 20 von 20 Punkten geschafft.. aber mit den Zahlen kam ich berhaupt nciht zurecht.. hab nur 15 Zeilen oder so geschafft  :Frown:  und du?

----------


## Takko2000

hab auch nur 16 Zeilen geschafft:/ 

und zu den Fakten die oben stehen: 

Reinhard war 2ter und Albrecht 3. in der Gruppe

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich hab dann mal versucht ein bisschen zu ergnzen :Smilie:  

Frau Lindmayer / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bchle / Englischlehrer / Fructose intolerant/ Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Herr Kiesling/ Welthandelsassistent / Pflegekind / Bandwurm



Herr Dietrich / Bauingenieur / Sauerstoffmaske/ Darmverschluss

Herr Albrecht / Chemikant /Ausdauersportler / Sehnenriss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom



auslndische Namen:

Herr Kovac / Chiropraktiker  / Pflegestufe I / Broco sonstwas Syndrom

Frau Radic? / Ditberaterin / bermdet / Zeckenbiss

Herr  / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel? / Karpaltunnelsyndrom




Herr Sonntag / Gebudereiniger / Krampfanfall / Harnweginfektion ?

Frau Frhlig/Freudig (?) / Recycling Mitarbeiterin (?)/ Bluttransfusion  / Kompressionskrankheit

Herr Fried oder Freudberg / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenverletzung


Herr Volk / Friedhofsgrtner / kein Appetit / Tri irgendwas 

Herr Dahmen  / Zoowrter / Schlafwandler / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

Herr Leutmann / Imker  / sediert / Skoliose

----------


## ahea

Aktualisiert :

Frau Lindmayer / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bchle / Englischlehrer / Fructoseintolerant / Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Herr Kiesling / Welthandelsassistent / Pflegekind / Bandwurm



Herr Dietrich / Ingenieur / ? / Darmverschluss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom

Herr Albrecht / Chemiker / Ausdauersportler / Sehnenriss



auslndische Namen:

Herr Kovac / Physiotherapeut / Pflegestufe I / Broca-Aphasie

Frau Radic? / Ditberaterin / bermdet / Zeckenbiss

Herr ? / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel ? / Karpaltunnelsyndrom




Herr Sonntag / Gebudereiniger ? / Pflegefall / Harnweginfektion ?

Frau ? / Bluttransfusion / frhlich / Dekompressionskrankheit

Herr ? / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenverletzung


Herr Volk / Friedhofsgrtner / kein Appetit / ?

Herr Dahmen / Zoowrter / mde / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

? / ? / Imker / Skoliose

----------


## ahea

Bald haben wir es  :Big Grin:  Mir ist noch Trigeminus-Neuralgie eingefallen!



Frau Lindmayer / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bchle / Englischlehrer / Fructose intolerant / Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Herr Kiesling / Welthandelsassistent / Pflegekind / Bandwurm



Herr Dietrich / Bauingenieur / Sauerstoffmaske/ Darmverschluss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom

Herr Albrecht / Chemikant /Ausdauersportler / Sehnenriss




auslndische Namen:

Herr Kovac / Chiropraktiker / Pflegestufe I / Broca-Aphasie

Frau Radic? / Ditberaterin / bermdet / Zeckenbiss

Herr ? / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel? / Karpaltunnelsyndrom




Herr Sonntag / Gebudereiniger / Krampfanfall / Harnweginfektion ?

Frau Frhlig/Freudig (?) / Recycling Mitarbeiterin / Bluttransfusion / Dekompressionskrankheit

Herr Fried oder Freudberg / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenverletzung


Herr Volk / Friedhofsgrtner / kein Appetit / Trigeminus-Neuralgie

Herr Dahmen / Zoowrter / Schlafwandler / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

Herr Leutmann / Imker / sediert / Skoliose

----------


## fabsl03

Hey also der lungenarzt hie glaub szoba  :Smilie: 
Ach und ich bin beim Konzentrierten Sorgfltigen Arbeiten bis Zeile 17 gekommen hab aber 5 mal irgendwelche fFalschen durchgestrichen in der Aufregung...

----------


## fabsl03

Fandet ihr die Figuren auch so schwierig?

----------


## Schokobie

Erstmal danke an alle, die uns Tips und Ratschlge gegeben haben 😊:
So, alles was ich noch im Kopf habe, whrend der langen Zugfahrt:

Muster, MedNat, Schlauchfiguren: Relativ hnlich zum bungsmaterial

Mathe: Relativ wenig Einheiten-und Mischaufgaben. Mehr Logik und Dreisatz und anderes.
( Kann aber sehr subjektiv sein. Ich fand die Zeit sehr knapp bemessen)
Konzentration:
Markiere alle gerade Zahlen zwischen ungeraden Zahlen
Figuren:
Ea gab 2 Grundformen. Rassel und Herzchen. Die Striche waren sehr hnlich.

Textverstndnis:
4 relativ kurze Texte und gut in der Zeit machbar. Kein Stoffwechselkreislauf. Eher mehr Richtung Wirkung einzelner Hemmstoffe auf die verschiedenen Prozesse.

Fakten:

30-Jahre:
* Lindheim-Chefsekretrin-bettlgig- Beckenringbruch
* Bchler- Englischlehrer?-Fructose-Intoleranz- Guill..
* Kieslinger-Weltkorrespondent-hat ein Pflegekind- Bandwurm
35-Jahre:
* ...- Bauingenieur- Sauerstoffmasken???- Darmverschluss
* Reinhardt- Anlagemechaniker- hat Chefarztbehandlung- Alkoholentzug
* Albrecht- .../in-Ausdauersportler- Sehnenbandriss
40-Jahre: (auslndische Namen)
* Sza..- Lungenarzt-Eisenmangel- ..Tunnel..
* Ray..- Ditassistentin-bermdet- Zeckenbiss
* Cobrat?- Chiropraktiker- Pflegefall 1- Apel..
50-Jahre: 
* Sonntag- Gebudereiniger- Krampfanfall- Harnverschluss
* Freytag- Kanalbauer-schwerhrig- Rippenbruch
* Frhlich-Recyceling...- Bluttransfusion- Dekompressation
55-Jahre: 
* Volk- Grabpflegerin- hat keinen Appetit-Trigonometri...
* Dahmens- Zoowrter- Schlafwandler- Kohlenstoffmonoxidvergiftung
* Leutens-Imker- ist sediert- Skoliose
Diagramme:
Wie in den Originalversionen. Auf jeden Fall zeitlich machbar. Konzentration lsst natrlich sprbar nach

----------


## Schokobie

Sorry 🙈 ich habe die ganze Zeit getippt und nicht gesehen, das ich schon alles bei Fakten habt

----------


## Josieeeeee

Und Herr Freytag? anstatt Freude und Frau Frhlich als Zweite in der Gruppe. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, hab mir aber Sonntag mit Frey gemerkt

----------


## Josieeeeee

Ne, sorry, wie schokobie geschrieben hat. Freytag an Dritter Stelle und Frau Frhlich an Zweiter

----------


## Josieeeeee

OK sorry.. Freytag an zweiter Stelle.. und Frhlich an Dritter.. jetzt aber.. sorry Leute.. mein Gehirn ist gerade etwas Matsche

----------


## ahea

> Erstmal danke an alle, die uns Tips und Ratschlge gegeben haben :
> So, alles was ich noch im Kopf habe, whrend der langen Zugfahrt:
> 
> Muster, MedNat, Schlauchfiguren: Relativ hnlich zum bungsmaterial
> 
> Mathe: Relativ wenig Einheiten-und Mischaufgaben. Mehr Logik und Dreisatz und anderes.
> ( Kann aber sehr subjektiv sein. Ich fand die Zeit sehr knapp bemessen)
> Konzentration:
> Markiere alle gerade Zahlen zwischen ungeraden Zahlen
> ...



Schlauchfiguren dieses Jahr auch mit Drhten und Pfeifenputzern ^^ Fand ich putzig aber nicht schwerer

Gefhlt Mathe sehr sehr einfach, genauso wie Textverstndnis. Grnde fr mein Empfinden hast du oben genannt  :Big Grin:  Keine Mischungsaufgaben.

Die Figuren fand ich sehr schwer, genauso wie das Kreuzen, es gab noch so mehrere dreieckige Sachen, sahen aus wie Dreiecke mit Tennisbllen an den Enden und abgerundete, lngliche Rechteck-Figuren (ich kann das so schlecht beschreiben  :Big Grin: ) Dieses Jahr also mit vier, fnf verschiedenen Kategorien mit sehr hnlicher Strichaufteilung innerhalb der Kategorie, aber dann halt verschiedenen schwarze Flchen.

Zeitprobleme hatte ich nirgendwo, auer bei Muster, was aber meine persnliche Nemesis ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cactusss

Also ich bin jetzt krass erleichtert!  :Smilie: 
Die Untertests waren meiner Meinung nach alle in Ordnung vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, nichts berraschendes. Das einzige extrem Schwierige war Muster zuordnen und Figuren lernen. Konz. und sorgf. Arbeiten war brigens "alle geraden zwischen ungeraden Zahlen".  :Smilie:

----------


## Cactusss

Wie tolerant wird der Konzentrationstest eigentlich ausgewertet? Ist es ein Problem, wenn die Striche nicht immer 100% diagonal verliefen sondern ein bisschen senkrechter?

----------


## Takko2000

Wie luft es eigentlich mit der Auswertung ? wird der Prozentrang aus dem Durchschnitt aller in Deutschland heute teilgenommenen ermittelt oder nur aus dem Durchschnitt der Teilnehmer aus seinem Kursort ?

----------


## Cactusss

Ich denke deutschlandweit  :Smilie:

----------


## izzy17

Herr Dietrich / Bauingenieur / Sauerstoffmaske/ Darmverschluss

Herr Albrecht / Chemikant /Ausdauersportler / Strecksehnenriss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom



auslndische Namen:

Herr Kovac / Chiropraktiker / Pflegestufe I / Broca-Aphasie

Frau Radic / Ditberaterin / bermdet / Zeckenbiss

Herr Saba / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel / Karpaltunnelsyndrom




Herr Sonntag / Gebudereiniger / Krampfanfall / Harnweginfektion 

Frau Frhlig/Freudig (?) / Recycling Mitarbeiterin (?)/ Bluttransfusion / Kompressionskrankheit

Herr Freytag / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenverletzung



Hab auch mal noch die paar Details dazugeschrieben die ich noch wusste  :Smilie: 

Also beim Konzentrationstest kam ich auch nur bis Zeile 16  :Grinnnss!:  das beste Ergebnis das ich von anderen Teilnehmern gehrt war Zeile 20

Textverstndnis, Diagramme & Tabellen und Med.-nat. Verstndnis fand ich relativ einfach (ist aber nur mein Eindruck, hab von anderen gehrt dass Sies schwer fanden)

und Muster erkennen.. joa :bhh:  war munteres Raten bei mir am Ende

----------


## ahea

http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?id...und_auswertung

;)

----------


## ahea

> Also beim Konzentrationstest kam ich auch nur bis Zeile 16  das beste Ergebnis das ich von anderen Teilnehmern gehrt war Zeile 20
> 
> Textverstndnis, Diagramme & Tabellen und Med.-nat. Verstndnis fand ich relativ einfach (ist aber nur mein Eindruck, hab von anderen gehrt dass Sies schwer fanden)
> 
> und Muster erkennen.. joa war munteres Raten bei mir am Ende


Wei du wie sehr du mich gerade erleichterst  :Big Grin:  Ich dachte mit meinen 13 kompletten Zeilen kann ich mich total vergraben gehen und noch auf 1 Punkt hoffen, aber so ... vlt doch 2  :Big Grin: 
Und mit Muster ging es mir genauso, ich habe so etwa 15 geschafft in den 22 Minuten bei ca. 8 von denen bin ich mir auch relativ sicher, aber der Rest war munteres Raten und dann die letzten 7 mit E durchkreuzen  :Big Grin: 

Ich hab mit den MedGurus gelernt und in den Bchern wurde mir immer erzhlt dass der am einfachsten zu trainierende Test berhaupt sei blablabla. War zsm mit Kreuzen immer mit Abstand (!) mein schlechtester Test beim ben ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Im Testlokal meiner Freundin hat einer gesagt, er sei bis Zeile 40 gekommen. Ich hab auch nur 16 geschafft :/ Figuren fand ich im Vergleich zu der schwersten MedGurus Testsimulation sehr schwer, hab kaum was behalten knnen obwohl dieser Test davor einer meiner besten war. 

Was "Schmierpapier" angeht: Man bekommt am Anfang ein separates Heftchen mit den ersten Bearbeitungsregeln. In diesem Heft sind um die 5 Seiten frei, diese knnen dann im Verlauf bei z.b Mathe benutzt werden, mssen aber mit abgegeben werden. 
Und bei dem Konzentrierten und Sorgfltigen Arbeiten gab es Kstchen  (als Markierhilfe?) um jedes Zeichen.

----------


## Zahnimahni

Ich denke, auch noch etwas hinzufgen zu knnen  :Big Grin: 


Alter ca. 30:

Frau Lindmayer / Fremdsprachensekretrin / bettlgerig / Beckenringfraktur

Herr Bcher / Englischlehrer / Fructose intollerant / Guillain-Barr-Syndrom

Herr Kiesling / Welthandelsassistent / Pflegekind / Bandwurm



Alter ca. 35:

Herr Dietrich / Bauingenieur / Sauerstoffmaske/ Darmverschluss

Herr Albrecht / Chemikant /Ausdauersportler / Sehnenriss

Herr Reinhardt / Anlagenmechaniker / Chefarztbehandlung / Alkoholentzug-Syndrom



Alter ca. 40

Herr ? / Lungenarzt / Eisenmangel / Karpaltunnelsyndrom

Frau Rada / Ditberaterin / bermdet / Zeckenbiss

Herr Kovac / Chiropraktiker / Pflegestufe I / Broca-Aphasie



Alter ca. 50

Herr Sonntag / Gebudereiniger / Krampfanfall / Harnweginfektion 

Herr Freyberg / Kanalarbeiter / schwerhrig / Rippenprellung

Frau Frhlich / Recycling Mitarbeiterin / Bluttransfusion / Dekompressionskrankheit



Alter ca. 55:

Herr Volk / Friedhofsgrtner / kein Appetit / Trigeminus-Neuralgie

Herr Dahmen / Zoowrter / Schlafwandler / Kohlenstoffmonoxid-Vergiftung

Herr Leutmann / Imker / sediert / Skoliose 


Bcher war ganz sicher der englischsprachige Bcker, der seinen eigenen Frchtekuchen nicht vertrgt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahea

> Bcher war ganz sicher der englischsprachige Bcker, der seinen eigenen Frchtekuchen nicht vertrgt


Also ich bin mir sicher, das war mein Englischlehrer der mit heftigem Durchfall auf einem hellblauen Barren (habe mir so eine art schwebebalken vorgestellt) herumtnzelt ^^

----------


## Karoludek

Herr Szabo ist der Lungenarzt ;)

----------


## Takko2000

> Also ich bin mir sicher, das war mein Englischlehrer der mit heftigem Durchfall auf einem hellblauen Barren (habe mir so eine art schwebebalken vorgestellt) herumtnzelt ^^


Ja also ich hatte auch mit Medgurus gelernt, diesmal gingen die Zahlen nicht bis 6 sondern bis 8 was es nochmal schwieriger gemacht hat! eine Freundin von mir hatte es bis Zeile 31 geschafft, naja:/ 

Ansonsten alles eigentlich ganz ok, Fakten fand ich schwieriger als in den bungen, und weil ich vergessen hatte wieviel zeit ich noch hatte, konnte ich die Letzten 5 Aufgaben in Mathe berhaupt nicht ankreuzen , da wir direkt den Stift hinlegen mussten, ziemlich bld :Frown:

----------


## Mimi123

Beim konzentrierten arbeiten bin ich auch bis Zeile 16 gekommen.
Ich habe von einer aus meinem testlokal gehrt, die 28 Zeilen geschafft hat..
Bei den quantitativen und formalen Problemen ging es mir wie "takko2000". Es hie auch sofort Stift hinlegen und ich konnte nicht mehr kreuzen. Ich glaube es waren auch die letzten 6. 

Ich hab immernoch nicht verstanden, ob die Auswertung jetzt deutschlandweit ist, also der Prozentwert, den man nachher hat oder ob es von testlokal zu testlokal gewertet wird. Aus den Informationen von der TMS-infoseite werde ich nicht schlau..

----------


## anna_143

Ich fand es vom Zeitstress her echt schlimm. 
Beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen arbeiten kam ich bis Zeile 22, und die auch nicht fertig.
Wir mussten auch immer direkt den Stift hinlegen, ich hab es so gemacht, als ich auf meiner Uhr gesehen habe, dass ich noch 30 Sekunden habe, habe ich den Rest durchgekreuzt. 
Ansonsten hie es: "Zeit vorbei, umblttern, sofort mit der nchsten Aufgabe anfangen." 🙄
Die Aufgaben an sich waren dieses Jahr echt machbar (ich empfand Schlauchfiguren und die Figuren als schwerer als in den bungen), nur die Zeit war wirklich extrem knapp.

----------


## Hambro

Habe auch mitgeschrieben und bin sehr enttuscht.
Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren fand ich okay, aber ich befrchte Schlimmes bei den anderen Tests, da ich dort fast nur geschtzt habe.  :grrrr....: 

Und im KusA habe ich 12 Zeilen mit Fehlern geschafft. Total enttuschend.

Habt ihr auch sehr viel geschtzt oder bin ich leider ein Einzelfall? Viele meinten es wre in Ordnung gewesen.

----------


## Fabi97

Ich musste leider auch bei den letzten Aufgaben immer auf gut glck ankreuzen. Bei Muster zuordnen war es bei mir am schlimmsten...da musste ich locker die letzten 6-7 Aufgaben raten  :grrrr....:  beim KusA bin ich bis Zeile 24 gekommen, aber da habe ich auch etliche Fehler gemacht. 
Ansonsten kann ich es wirklich ganz schlecht einschtzen. Das wird auf jeden Fall eine berraschung am 30.06.

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Du bist nicht alleine, ich hab auch so ziemlich alles geraten von Muster bis zu Diagramme  :Big Grin:  dementsprechend bin ich auch gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. Bin aber einem Tipp aus dem alten Tms Thread gefolgt und hab erst geguckt welche Zahl ich am wenigstens gekreuzt habe und diese dann konsequent bis zum Ende durchgekreuzt.

----------


## Hambro

@Fabi, eda.3

Danke fr die Antworten!  :Grinnnss!:  
Hoffen wir einfach, dass wir zufllig die richtigen Antworten angekreuzt haben!
Ich habe leider nicht so gekreuzt, wie es empfohlen wurde (also den am wenigsten gekreuzten Buchstaben konsequent bis zum Ende) sondern kreuz und quer.  :grrrr....: 
Tja, sehr unklug aber rckgngig kann man es eh nicht mehr machen.

Jetzt erstmal lange warten und dann mal weiter sehen!

----------


## Muschelessen

Also ich habe den Tms auch gestern mitgeschrieben und bin so dermaen enttuscht von mir selber. Disziplinen wie Muster zuordnen oder Figuren lernen, die absolut starke unteraufgaben von mir waren, habe ich sooo in den Sand gesetzt. Und von k&s arbeiten brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen  :Frown:  bin brigens bis Zeile 14 oder so gekommen, dabei habe ich Minimum 5 Fehler, die mir whrenddessen aufgefallen sind.

----------


## Hambro

> Also ich habe den Tms auch gestern mitgeschrieben und bin so dermaen enttuscht von mir selber. Disziplinen wie Muster zuordnen oder Figuren lernen, die absolut starke unteraufgaben von mir waren, habe ich sooo in den Sand gesetzt. Und von k&s arbeiten brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen  bin brigens bis Zeile 14 oder so gekommen, dabei habe ich Minimum 5 Fehler, die mir whrenddessen aufgefallen sind.


Kopf hoch! Mir ging es genauso. Musste ganz viel auf gut Glck ankreuzen und bin auch enttuscht von mir, da ich beim ben immer besser abgeschnitten habe. Aber ein kleiner Trost ist es doch, dass das Ergebnis ja nachher relativiert wird zu allen Testteilnehmern.  :Grinnnss!: 

Heit, wenn viele im KusA nicht sehr weit gekommen sind, liegst du evtl. schon im Durchschnitt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## melteu

Ich war gestern ebenfalls mit am Start und wei ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, was ich davon halten soll 😅
Muster und Figuren liefen berhaupt nicht gut, obwohl dies beim ben nie ein Problem war. Scheint aber sehr vielen so ergangen zu sein. Das war am Ende munteres Raten 😁
ber das KusA wurde bereits genug geschimpft, ich selbst kam auch nur bis Zeile 19 - mit wissentlich mindestens 2 Fehlern. Das Beste, was ich an meinem Testort gehrt habe, waren 23 Zeilen..
Ansonsten kann ich den Rest sehr schwer einschtzen, das kann von komplettem Reinfall bis sehr gut alles gewesen sein. 
Jetzt heit es warten und hoffen 😬

----------


## Lng39

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab den TMS auch gestern geschrieben und fand persnlich vorallem Muster zuordnen (nur 15 der 24 geschafft) und den Konzentrationstest (bis Zeile 21) schwer, wobei diese beiden auch beim ben meine schwchsten waren. Figuren lernen war berraschend schwer, da viele Figuren hnlich bzw fast gleich aussahen. Da hab ich bestimmt bei 5 geraten. Textverstndnis und Med. Grundverstndnis fand ich erstaundlich gut machbar, wobei die Aufgaben jetzt nicht leicht waren. Schlauchfiguren waren mmn etwas schwerer als bei den bungen der MedGurus (damit habe ich gelernt btw), aber immernoch machbar. Diagramme sowie der Mathe Teil waren auch recht gut, wobei beim Mathe Teil wenig Formeln und viel mehr einfaches rechnen bzw Problemlsung (wei nicht wie ich die Aufgaben sonst nennen soll) vorkamen. Insgesamt war ich aber positiv berrascht vom Test, weil ich mich aufgrund von zu wenig lernen eigentlich schon abgeschrieben hatte. Jeder hier der den Test gemacht und durchgestanden hat kann auf jedenfall echt stolz auf sich sein!

Und was ich persnlich festgestellt hab (hab meine Uhr vergessen):
Es war gut das ich keine Uhr hatte weil ich sonst wahrscheinlich zu viel zeit damit verbracht htte auf die Uhr zu schauen und berlegt htte wie ich in der zeit liege, aber es war manchmal echt bld, dass ich nicht wusste wieviel Zeit ich noch hatte. Also fr Leute die nchstes Jahr den TMS oder EMS machen wollen und das hier zuflligerweise lesen: nehmt eine Uhr (keine Armbanduhr!!!) mit aber guckt nicht zu oft drauf. Und nehmt Ohropax fr den gesamten Test mit, die haben bei mir wunder gewirkt und die Testleiter hrt ihr trotzdem.

Und ich wei nicht wie ihr das gesehen habt, aber ich hab in Koblenz geschrieben und die Atmosphre war weder vor noch whrend dem Test angespannt oder unbehaglich was mich sehr berrascht hat. Oder war es an anderen Testorten anders?

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Bei uns in Frankfurt war die Stimmung auch gut, habe nur vereinzelt Leute gesehen, die etwas blass/deutlich nervs aussahen. 
Ich selber war am Tag zuvor auch nervs aber whrend dem Test sehr ruhig, was vielleicht daran lag dass alle um mich herum auch entspannt geblieben sind  :Big Grin:  Auer meine Tischnachbarin die mitten in Mathe abgebrochen und gegangen ist. :/

----------


## Takko2000

Jap koblenz war wirklich entspannt, hab auch da geschrieben  :Smilie:

----------


## Senko

Ich habe ebenfalls in Koblenz geschrieben und es kam mir so vor als wre ich der einzige der aufgeregt ist. Es wirkte im allgemeinen ziemlich entspannt und auch die Testaufsicht war ziemlich freundlich.

Bin ebenfalls der Meinung, das Figuren und Fakten viel zu schwer war... vom Konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten will ich gar nicht erst anfangen  :Big Grin: 
Der Rest war eigentlich in Ordnung, wobei ich gerade vom Textverstndnis und dem Mathe Teil positiv berrascht war. Kann es aber insgesamt trotzdem nicht wirklich gut einschtzen... also entweder es war gut oder ein Reinfall ^^

----------


## Lng39

Mal zu nem anderen Thema. Geht es noch anderen hier so, dass die Bewerbungsfrist fr eure jeweilige Uni vor der Verffentlichung der TMS Ergebnisse ist. Hab letztes Jahr Abi gemacht und ich sehe im Moment keine Mglichkeit mich mit TMS Ergebnis frs Wintersemester zu bewerben was ja irgendwie vlliger Schwachsinn ist. Oder hat jemand ne Lsung parat?

Danke schonmal fr mgliche Antworten.

----------


## Muschelessen

@Lng39 Es ist richtig, dass du dich bis zum Ende diesen Monats beworben haben musst, aber fr die Teilnehmer am Tms gibt es die Sonderreglung, dass man nach dem Erhalt seines Ergebnisses seine Rangliste der Unis einmalig nochmals ndern darf. bis zum 15.Juli, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

----------


## postabiturient

Also ich hatte auch die Ehre gestern mitzuschreiben, und ich muss auch sagen dass Konzentration kacke war. Fr mehr als Zeile 20 hast auch bei mir nicht gereicht  :Big Grin:  Muster zuordnen war in Ordnung, aber Mathe wie immer kacke. Habt ihr bei Textverstndnis und MedNat alle Aufgaben geschafft ? Ich auf jeden Fall nicht

----------


## Lng39

> Also ich hatte auch die Ehre gestern mitzuschreiben, und ich muss auch sagen dass Konzentration kacke war. Fr mehr als Zeile 20 hast auch bei mir nicht gereicht  Muster zuordnen war in Ordnung, aber Mathe wie immer kacke. Habt ihr bei Textverstndnis und MedNat alle Aufgaben geschafft ? Ich auf jeden Fall nicht


Bei Textverstndnis ja, bei MedNat die letzten 2 nicht aber dafr hatte ich meine Schwchen woanders ;)

----------


## Lng39

> @Lng39 Es ist richtig, dass du dich bis zum Ende diesen Monats beworben haben musst, aber fr die Teilnehmer am Tms gibt es die Sonderreglung, dass man nach dem Erhalt seines Ergebnisses seine Rangliste der Unis einmalig nochmals ndern darf. bis zum 15.Juli, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Danke fr die Info das hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gefunden, aber wollte sowieso mal bei der Studienberatung anrufen.
Was bringt es einem denn die Uni Reinfolge zu ndern? Mit TMS bewerben geht doch trotzdem nicht oder?

----------


## anna_143

> Danke fr die Info das hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gefunden, aber wollte sowieso mal bei der Studienberatung anrufen.
> Was bringt es einem denn die Uni Reinfolge zu ndern? Mit TMS bewerben geht doch trotzdem nicht oder?


Auf Hochschulstart steht das auch  :Smilie:  
Doch, du kannst dann dein TMS-Ergebnis im Juli mit einschicken, soweit ich es verstanden habe. Und man kann die Unis noch einmal ndern, um die grtmglichsten Zulassungschancen mit deinem TMS-Ergebnis zu haben.

----------


## postabiturient

> Danke fr die Info das hab ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gefunden, aber wollte sowieso mal bei der Studienberatung anrufen.
> Was bringt es einem denn die Uni Reinfolge zu ndern? Mit TMS bewerben geht doch trotzdem nicht oder?


http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?id...hochschulstart

----------


## izzy17

Darf man seine Uni Reihenfolge auch ndern wenn das Testergebnis schlecht war?  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Natrlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lng39

@anna @postabiturient super danke euch  :Smilie:

----------


## sudolas

Nur als Absicherung, bevor es daran scheitert: wir Neu-Abiturienten haben noch zeit oder? Das steht berall so im I-net, aber ich frag trotzdem nochmal  :Big Grin:

----------


## S.Pearce

@eda.3,

Zeilsheim, Sektor P? Dann sass ich hinter dir/euch.

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

@S.Pearce ne, ich war in Nied  :Smilie:  und bei uns gab es nur Sektor A-I

----------


## ahea

Krass bei uns gab es nur die Sektoren A-F  :Big Grin:  War aber auch echt kleiner als ich es mir vorgestellt habe und viele leere Pltze.

----------


## izzy17

Sektor P  :Grinnnss!:  
Dachte bei mir wrs schon voll gewesen mit Sektor a-j  :bhh:

----------


## S.Pearce

Schade 😂 Bei uns ist nmlich auch jemand zu einem hnlichen Zeitpunkt abhanden gekommen.

----------


## Hambro

Hey,

knnt ihr so grob sagen, bei wie vielen Antworten ihr in den jeweiligen Untertests sehr sicher gewesen seid?
Also was meint ihr, wie viele Punkte ihr sehr wahrscheinlich mindestens in den jeweiligen Untertests habt?

Danke

----------


## sudolas

@Hambro
Also Muster und Schlauchfiguren (meine besten Untertests) liefen nicht so wie in meiner Lernphase. Dort hatte ich immer so ca. 16 richtig. Genauer kann ich es dir hier nicht sagen, aber mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit drunter. 
MedNat war auch nicht so doll, aber 10 drften es sein. 
Konzentriertes Arbeiten - so und jz nicht lachen - kam ich bis Zeile 8. Aber dafr denke ich relativ fehlerlos.
Oh und Mathematik habe ich nur geraten, bis auf zwei Aufgaben, die ich berechnet hab, die auch stimmen.
Fakten und Figurenlernen habe ich etwa Gesamtpunktzahl minus 6 jeweils. Und Mednat lang Gesamtpunktzahl - 5. Das lief so gut.^-^
Diagramme wohl so 14 richtige. 


Aber das ist alles nur schtzungsweise. Vielleicht habe ich extrem gut geraten. Aber vom Gefhl her, lief es nicht gut. Spiegelt sich ja auch in meinen Schtzungen wieder. Erbrmlich, aber kann man nichts machen.  :Big Grin:  immerhin ist es jetzt vorbei. 

Wie lief es so bei dir Hambro?

----------


## Riza_aaa

Also Muster lief bei mir auch nicht so gut wie zuhause bin nur bis Bild 18 gekommen . Mednat Schlauchfiguren und Mathe war ganz ok ,jetzt nichts zum verzweifeln. Beim Konzentrationstest bin ich bis Zeile 34 gekommen obwohl aber mehr drinne gewesen wre aber die Aufregung war extrem .Textverstndniss war einfach . Figuren extrem schwer dafr aber Fakten machbar und Diagramme und Tabellen weniger Fallen sondern eher schwierige Diagramme

----------


## Lng39

Bei mir waren eigentlich nur bei Diagramme und Tabellen ich glaube 1 oder 2 Aufgaben, die ich gelesen hab und wo ich trotzdem raten musste. Sonst bin ich bei Muster nur bis 15 gekommen, bei MedNat hatte ich 2 Fragen nicht und bei Figuren konnte ich mich an ca 6 nicht errinern, also musste ich bei den Tests jeweils einen Teil raten. Beim Rest war ich mir aber eigentlich immer sicher, kann natrlich aber trotzdem komplett falsch liegen und es kommt nur Mist bei rum  :Big Grin: .

----------


## postabiturient

Wisst ihr wie das ist, wenn man auf dem Antwortbogen zu groe Kreuze in einem Feld gemacht hat und die ein bisschen in die nchste Antwortenzeile reinreichen ? Liest der Computer das dann so dass man zwei Felder angekreuzt hat bei einer Aufgabe ? weil dann gab es da ja keine Punkte... Hab bei Muster zuordnen glaube ich riiiiesige Kreuze in der Hektik gemacht...

----------


## Sternchenhase

Das Ganze wird ja maschinell ausgewertet, deswegen schreiben sie ja auch irgendwo in der Infobroschre, dass man saubere Kreuzchen setzen und nicht zu weit ankreuzen sollte.
Hngt also davon ab, wie "riesig" du malst. Wenn du wirklich in die nchsthhere oder /-untere Spalte gekommen sein solltest, ist es mglich, dass es als falsch gewertet wird.

----------


## Hambro

> sudolas                                             @Hambro
> Also Muster und Schlauchfiguren (meine besten Untertests) liefen nicht  so wie in meiner Lernphase. Dort hatte ich immer so ca. 16 richtig.  Genauer kann ich es dir hier nicht sagen, aber mit groer  Wahrscheinlichkeit drunter. 
> MedNat war auch nicht so doll, aber 10 drften es sein. 
> Konzentriertes Arbeiten - so und jz nicht lachen - kam ich bis Zeile 8. Aber dafr denke ich relativ fehlerlos.
> Oh und Mathematik habe ich nur geraten, bis auf zwei Aufgaben, die ich berechnet hab, die auch stimmen.
> Fakten und Figurenlernen habe ich etwa Gesamtpunktzahl minus 6 jeweils. Und Mednat lang Gesamtpunktzahl - 5. Das lief so gut.^-^
> Diagramme wohl so 14 richtige. 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich denke (hoffe) im Muster zuordnen und bei den Schlauchfiguren habe ich so ca. jeweils 15 richtig. 
Im Med.nat. kann ich es berhaupt nicht einschtzen; ich war mir irgendwie bei jeder Antwort unsicher.  :Nixweiss:  Vielleicht wenigstens auch so knapp 10?

Quantitative und formale Probleme habe ich auch mehr geraten als sicher gewusst. Hoffentlich habe ich hier auch mindestens ca. 10 Punkte.War auch ganz berrascht, wo der Test auf einmal zuende war und konnte irgendwie 7 Antworten nicht mal mehr ankreuzen.  :grrrr....: 

Konzentriertes Arbeiten...oh man....hab ca. 13 Zeilen + Fehler und wie es ja aussieht haben welche auch durchaus das doppelte geschafft. Wird also (auch) eher unterdurchschnittlich...

Die Figuren und Fakten konnte ich mir erst super merken, in der Reproduktionsphase konnte ich aber bei beiden irgendwie nur ca. 8 "sicher" kreuzen. Der Rest war mal wieder Raten.

Textverstndnis habe ich ein mega ungutes Gefhl, weil ich alle Fragen vom 2 und 3 Text nur auf gut Glck geschtzt habe. 

Und Diagramme und Tabellen habe ich halt mein bestes gegeben, aber denke nicht, dass ich da ber 10 Punkte gekommen bin...

Also grob zusammengefasst hngt das Ergebnis total davon ab, wie gut ich geschtzt hab. Naja...jetzt kann man das eh nicht mehr ndern.  :Big Grin: 

Kann man hier vlt. so eine Umfrage machen wie viele Zeilen jeder geschafft hat? Dann lsst sich daraus ja vielleicht ungefhr ermitteln wo so der Durchschnitt liegt...nur so ne Idee.  :bhh: 

LG

----------


## sudolas

Vertrau mal eher auf Sternchenhase, kennt sich glaub besser aus😅. Aber prinzipiell, markierst du ja falsche antworten, die du korrigieren willst, mit einem Kreis um das Kstchen. Also solange du jetzt nicht in andere Kstchen gemalt hast, wrde ich als Nullchecker sagen, dass es noch okay ist. 🤔

----------


## Sternchenhase

Haha danke  :Grinnnss!:  Ich tu in Wirklichkeit nur so, als ob ich Ahnung htte  :bhh: 

Nein, Scherz beiseite, ich glaube, das war ja die Frage von postabiturient, ob dieses Maschinending bei zu groen Strichen erkennt, dass das zur Zeile darunter gehrt. Ausgehend von der TMS-Broschre und den Infos aus meinem Vorbereitungskurs "damals" wrde ich bei so einem Fall "Nein, tut sie nicht" sagen, das Maschinending denkt eher, dass zwei Zeichen markeirt sind und sieht das falsch an.
Wobei ich auch denke, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sooo gro gezeichnet hat, ziemlich gering ist.

----------


## postabiturient

> Haha danke  Ich tu in Wirklichkeit nur so, als ob ich Ahnung htte 
> 
> Nein, Scherz beiseite, ich glaube, das war ja die Frage von postabiturient, ob dieses Maschinending bei zu groen Strichen erkennt, dass das zur Zeile darunter gehrt. Ausgehend von der TMS-Broschre und den Infos aus meinem Vorbereitungskurs "damals" wrde ich bei so einem Fall "Nein, tut sie nicht" sagen, das Maschinending denkt eher, dass zwei Zeichen markeirt sind und sieht das falsch an.
> Wobei ich auch denke, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sooo gro gezeichnet hat, ziemlich gering ist.


Hab ich mir schon gedacht... aber na ja hoffe einfach dass sie nicht zu gro waren, habe selbst auch nicht mehr so ganz vor Augen...

----------


## Hambro

@sudolas

Im Muster zuordnen und bei den Schlauchfiguren hoffe ich auf ca. 15 Punkte, Med.nat. kann ich berhaupt nicht einschtzen, weil ich mir nie wirklich sicher war. Quantitative u. formale Probleme auch nicht, hoffe aber auf mindestens ca. 10 Punkten in beiden Untertests. KusA habe ich nur bis Zeile 13 und bin damit wohl unterdurchschnittlich. Figuren und Fakten konnte ich mir erst super merken, dann in der Reproduktionsphase aber nur jeweils 8 "sicher" kreuzen. Textverstndnis habe ich ein mega ungutes Gefhl, da ich min. 12 Antworten auf gut Glck gekreuzt habe und Diagramme und Tabellen habe ich sowieso nur ca. 10 Punkte hchstens. 

Also zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass mein Ergebnis davon abhngt, ob ich Glck im Schtzen hatte oder nicht.  :bhh: 
Kann man vielleicht so eine Abstimmung machen wo jeder angeben kann, wie viele Zeilen er im KusA erreicht hat? Dann lsst sich daraus ja vielleicht ungefhr ein Durchschnitt ermitteln. 

LG

----------


## ahea

Ich glaube die Umfrage wre nicht reprsentativ, da sich in den Foren hier meistens nur diejenigen rumtummeln die es "wirklich wollen" und sich dementsprechend besser vorbereiten als der Durchschnitt. Der Typ neben mir und der vor mir die beim Evaluationsbogen vor dem Test bei ihrer Motivation und ihrem Lernaufwand 0 angekreuzt haben werden und beim KusA defintiv nicht mehr als 5 Zeilen geschafft haben werden sich ganz bestimmt nicht hier rumtreiben  ::-bee: 

Also sei nicht so betrbt, ich habe es auch nur bis den Anfang von Zeile 14 geschafft und meine Freundin bis Mitte Zeile 11, obwohl wir uns vorbereitet haben! Das wird schon!

----------


## Hambro

> Ich glaube die Umfrage wre nicht reprsentativ, da sich in den Foren hier meistens nur diejenigen rumtummeln die es "wirklich wollen" und sich dementsprechend besser vorbereiten als der Durchschnitt. Der Typ neben mir und der vor mir die beim Evaluationsbogen vor dem Test bei ihrer Motivation und ihrem Lernaufwand 0 angekreuzt haben werden und beim KusA defintiv nicht mehr als 5 Zeilen geschafft haben werden sich ganz bestimmt nicht hier rumtreiben 
> 
> Also sei nicht so betrbt, ich habe es auch nur bis den Anfang von Zeile 14 geschafft und meine Freundin bis Mitte Zeile 11, obwohl wir uns vorbereitet haben! Das wird schon!


Ja stimmt, hast auch wieder Recht.  :Grinnnss!: 
Dann bleibt wohl nichts anderes als Warten brig.  :hmmm...:

----------


## 4nt0n3y

Hallo zusammen,
grtenteils geht es mir hnlich wie euch - Muster zuordnen zu wenig Zeit (wei nicht mal wie weit ich da gekommen bin,
da ich so unter Strom stand). Med-Nat auch eher semioptimal, Schlauchfiguren i.O.
Quantitative und formale Probleme teils, teils - htte auch deutlich schlimmer kommen knnen, wie ich fand.
KuS war ich total unzufrieden, habe teilweise nicht mehr gewusst, was ich jetzt eigentlich kreuzen muss... sind zum Schluss dann 16 Zeilen geworden.
Nachmittags war bis auf Figuren lernen alles i.O.

Letztendlich muss ich aber auch sagen, dass die Foreneintrge hier sicherlich nicht den Durchschnitt reprsentieren... Allein die Tatsache, dass mein Testort nach der Mittagspause schon deutlich leerer war, lsst tief blicken ;)
Glaube tatschlich auch, dass in diesem Forum die unterwegs sind, die aufgrund ihrer Vorbereitung eher ber dem Durchschnitt liegen werden.
Macht euch also nicht einen so groen Kopf (ist leichter gesagt als getan - ich wei  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Takko2000

Aber wenn ja einer aus dem Testort bis Zeile 32 gekommen ist und ich nur bis Anfang 16 dann wei ich doch schon dass ich vermutlich nichtmehr viele Punkte da kriegen werde oder ?

----------


## Cactusss

Das heit ja nicht automatisch, dass du nur die hlfte der Punkte kriegst, weil du halb so weit gekommen bist wie jemand mit 32 Zeilen. So viele Zeilen haben nur die allerwenigsten. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass sehr viele Teilnehmer wenig bis gar nicht gelernt haben und dementsprechend wahrscheinlich unter 10 Zeilen erreicht haben. Deswegen kannst du mit 16 Zeilen sogar berdurchschnittlich sein  :Smilie:

----------


## Takko2000

Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben 🙈 Naja ich bin mal gespannt. Lieber pessimistisch sein und dann nicht so stark vom Ergebniss enttuscht sein

----------


## Atana

Gibt es irgendwo Statistiken, die Auskunft ber die jhrliche Gesamtteilnehmerzahl beim TMS geben?

----------


## Lng39

@atana 

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/callback/image.asp?id=70560
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/17...TMS-im-Aufwind

----------


## Hambro

> Das heit ja nicht automatisch, dass du nur die hlfte der Punkte kriegst, weil du halb so weit gekommen bist wie jemand mit 32 Zeilen. So viele Zeilen haben nur die allerwenigsten. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass sehr viele Teilnehmer wenig bis gar nicht gelernt haben und dementsprechend wahrscheinlich unter 10 Zeilen erreicht haben. Deswegen kannst du mit 16 Zeilen sogar berdurchschnittlich sein


Nehmen wir mal an, der Mittelwert, der in diesem Untertest erreicht wurde ist 10 Zeilen. Es hat aber auch bestimmt jemand 40 Zeilen geschafft. Heit also, die Verteilung der Punkte knnte ungefhr so aussehen:

400-300 Zeichen: 20 Punkte
299-180 Zeichen: 19 Punkte 
...

also dass ich aufgrund des (hoffentlich niedrigen) Mittelwerts selbst z.B. mit 13 Zeilen noch eine zweistellige Punktzahl erreichen knnte? Ist ja eigentlich krass. Dann kriegt ja jemand der alle Zeichen richtig hatte 20 Punkte, aber auch jemand der z.B. "nur" 300 Zeichen richtig hatte auch 20 Punkte, weil er immer noch eine berdurchschnittliche Leistung abgeliefert hat. Oder?

----------


## Hambro

Achso und noch einmal bezglich der Teilnehmer, die nicht fr den Test gebt haben. Ich habe mit einigen davon gesprochen und sie hatten sogar auch immer 10+ Zeilen geschafft. Kann natrlich wieder nur ne Ausnahme gewesen sein.

----------


## Sh4dy21

Ich weiss nicht ob euch das was bringt, bin aber letztes Jahr etwas ber die hlfte gekommen, natrlich mit einigen Fehlern gehe ich mal von aus und hatte 12 Punkte  :Smilie:

----------


## Cactusss

@Hambro
So wie ich das verstehe httest du, wenn der Durchschnitt jetzt 10 Zeilen wre und du alle 13 Zeilen relativ fehlerfrei bearbeitet httest, eine berdurchschnittliche Punktzahl. Wie hoch der Mittelwert dieses Jahr ist wei ich natrlich nicht, aber ich hoffe auch, dass er schn niedrig ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Hambro

Danke!  :Grinnnss!:  Ja, hoffen wir dass der Mittelwert einstellig sein wird.  :hmmm...:

----------


## outofhere

Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit ca. 18 Zeilen (auf alle Flle weniger als die Hlfte) auch 12 Punkte  :Smilie:

----------


## telybeau

welcher Prozentrang hattest du?

----------


## outofhere

Ich? 98.

----------


## telybeau

cool!!!! Jetzt hat man ein bisschen mehr Hoffnung. Ich danke dir fr deine Antwort 'outofhere.' Studierst du jetzt?

----------


## lepio

Ich wei, dass man in der Situation die Nervositt nicht unbedingt kontrollieren kann, aber an eurer Stelle wrde ich mich um die Punkte beim Konzentrierten Arbeiten am aller-aller-wenigsten Sorgen machen.  :hmmm...:  Aufgrund der Art, wie das bewertet wird, ist es einfach unmglich vorauszusagen, wie die Punktzahlen sein werden. Selbst wenn ihr 10 Leute gefragt habt und alle hatten mehr Zeilen als ihr, sagt das einfach nichts aus, da:

- Andere Leute einem gerne etwas falsches erzhlen
- Eine Auswahl von 10 Leuten aus allen Testeilnehmern nicht den Durchschnitt representiert
- Niemand weiss, wieviele Fehler diese Leute hatten

Dazu kommt, dass sich die Aufgabenart jedes Jahr ndert; man kann also nicht mal Aussagen treffen wie "Letztes Jahr gab es fr 15 richtige Zeilen 12 Punkte", weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad jedes Mal komplett anders sein kann.

----------


## LeNudels

Letztes Jahr war doch Summe 5 oder sowas?
Da wre ich auch knapp bis an Zeile 40 rangekommen,dieses Mal warens "nur" 26.
Im Endeffekt ist das dann ja auch nur ein rein visueller Test, wenn man erst mal die paar Kombinationen rausgesucht hat
Logisch, dass der Schnitt dann dieses Jahr tiefer ist. Bei geraden Zahlen darf man sich nicht nur auf sein Auge verlassen, sondern muss auch bissel nachdenken und sowohl vor als auch hinter den geraden Zahlen schauen. Dazu kommt noch, dass (soweit ich wei) gngige Vorbereitungskurse bzw. -bcher wohl eher gerade Zahlen bis 6 drin hatten, heit selbst mit Vorbereitung war man nicht richtig vorbereitet.

Macht euch ma alle locker, ihr knnt eh nichts mehr ndern.

----------


## JustinD97

Hallo, ich habe einmal eine Frage. Und zwar sitze ich gerade an der Bewerbung fr Humanmedizin fr Hochschulstart. Ich habe dieses Jahr den TMS geschrieben und mitbekommen, dass man als Altabiturient seine Ortsprferenzen nach der Ergebnismitteilung dementsprechend noch einmal anpassen kann. Auf der Seite von Hochschulstart kann ich bei der Bewerbung jetzt bereits auswhlen, dass ich den TMS geschrieben habe, bekomme jedoch eine Fehlermeldung, da ich ja noch keine Ergebnisse eintragen kann. 

Ist es so vorgesehen, dass man die Option, den TMS geschrieben zu haben, bei der Bewerbung vorher noch gar nicht auswhlen muss/kann, sondern spter nachtragen soll?

----------


## mwlfhd123

Hallo JustinD97, damit beschftige ich mich auch gerade und ich denke man muss lediglich eine Kopie der Ergebnisse an Hochschulstart schicken mit der nderung der Ortsprferenzen.

Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, denn in meinem Anmeldeportal kann ich nicht mal auswhlen, dass ich am TMS teilgenommen hab. Kann mir da jemand sagen warum das so ist? Ich hab einfach den Acoount vom letzten mal genommen, da meinen ganzen Daten ja dann schon gespeichert sind. Unter welchem Punkt bei AntOn finde ich berhuapt den TMS.. kann mir da jemand helfen? 

Danke

----------


## telybeau

> Hallo, ich habe einmal eine Frage. Und zwar sitze ich gerade an der Bewerbung fr Humanmedizin fr Hochschulstart. Ich habe dieses Jahr den TMS geschrieben und mitbekommen, dass man als Altabiturient seine Ortsprferenzen nach der Ergebnismitteilung dementsprechend noch einmal anpassen kann. Auf der Seite von Hochschulstart kann ich bei der Bewerbung jetzt bereits auswhlen, dass ich den TMS geschrieben habe, bekomme jedoch eine Fehlermeldung, da ich ja noch keine Ergebnisse eintragen kann. 
> 
> Ist es so vorgesehen, dass man die Option, den TMS geschrieben zu haben, bei der Bewerbung vorher noch gar nicht auswhlen muss/kann, sondern spter nachtragen soll?


ICH:

Sehr geehrte Gruppe XX

ich habe dieses Jahr am TMS teilgenommen. Jetzt mchte ich meine Bewerbung frs Wintersemester abschicken,aber auf dem Online-Antrag sieht man nirgends wo man schreiben kann, dass man die Prfung abgelegt hat; und die Ergebnisse sind noch nicht verfgbar. Muss ich eine Kopie meiner Teilnahmebescheinigung an Hochschulstart schicken?

Mit freundlichen Gren



Hochschulstart:
Sehr geehrte xx,

Alt-Abiturienten, die am diesjhrigen TMS teilgenommen haben, senden bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses mit Angabe der Registriernummer Ihres Antrages bis zum 15. Juli 2017 an hochschulstart.de.

Eine Teilnahmebescheinigung wird nicht bentigt.

Mit freundlichen Gren
Gruppe xx

Ich hoffe, dass es hilft

----------


## outofhere

Ich meine ich hab letztes Jahr nichts auswhlen mssen und hab einfach das Ergebnis da hingeschickt. 

@telybeau Ja ich studiere  :Smilie:  Allerdings Zahnmedizin und mit 1,4 wre der Test an meiner Uni eigentlich nicht ntig gewesen, war ein Sicherheitsding (Doppeljahrgang).

----------


## Selinchenbee

Hey,

ich htte bezglich des Bewerbungsverfahrens auch noch eine Frage: wenn ich jetzt die Unis fr die verschiedenen OPs angebe, muss ich bei einigen ja auch gesondert noch Materialien (FSJ, Ausbildung etc) als Nachweis einschicken.
Wenn ich nun am 30. Juni mein Ergebnis bekomme und meine OPs ndere und nun Unis nenne, die ich davor nicht genannt habe, muss ich dann an die neu genannten Unis, insofern diese auch Unterlagen fordern, meine Unterlagen bis zum 15. Juli an jene senden oder? 

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Lg

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ja natrlich.

----------


## Selinchenbee

Okay vielen dank fr die Antwort! Das heit es macht erst Sinn Unterlagen an die Unis los zuschicken, sobald ich mein Testergebnis habe..

----------


## Takko2000

Denkt ihr ich hab mit nem richtig guten medizinertest und nem abischnitt von 2,1 eine Chance einen Platz zu kriegen ?

----------


## outofhere

Das kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, Mannheim und Kln knnte wenn es super lief vielleicht was werden. Mit Ausbildung Oldenburg.

----------


## KyoumaZ

Also vielleicht nochmal ein Einwurf wie es mir beim TMS 2017 erging, gehlsmig glaube ich gehrte der zu den schwereren. Wird auf jeden Fall spannnend am 30. Juni fr mich.

Muster - Mein erster Nemesis und verlief bei mir so wie beim ben bzw. etwas schlechter. Bis Bild 17 bin ich gekommen, konnte aber nur bei ca. 7 mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, dass es richtig war. Beim Rest blieben immer 2-3 brig und den Rest hab ich sowieso geraten.
Wahscheinlich 10-11 Punkte

Med/Nat - Fand ich persnlich etwas einfacher als bei bungen usw., bin ganz durchgekommen mit einer ausgelassenen Aufgabe. Waren schon einige knifflige bungen dabei, wo ich dann auch zwischen zwei Antwortmglichkeiten geraten habe.
Wahrscheinlich 13-14 Punkte 

Schlauchfiguren - Eigentlich mein zweitliebster Untertest aber beim TMS wollte es einfach nicht sein. Hatte immensen Stress mit dem Fertigwerden, was ich bis jetzt noch nie hatte, und bei den letzten 3 hatte ich wirklich keinen blassen Schimmer was fr eine Ansicht das war. Danach hab' ich mir echt in den Arsch gebissen, oftmals war ich mir zwischen oben und unten auch nicht sicher. 
Wahrscheinlich 10-12 Punkte 

Quantitative und formale Probleme - Hier konnte ich meine angestaute Wut von Schlauchfiguren Gott sei Dank nutzen. War schon immer mein liebster Untertest und es lief eigentlich noch nie so gut wie beim TMS. Entweder ich bin in ein paar Fallen getappt, oder es knnte sogar alles richtig sein. Im Gegensatz zu manchen bungen bei den MedGurus waren die Aufgaben beim TMS meiner Meinung nach pipifax.
Wahrscheinlich 17-20 Punkte 

Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten - Wow, das war heftig! Bin bis Anfang Zeile 24 gekommen und bin anscheinend wie es aussieht damit noch im Spitzenfeld. Ziffern von 1-8 waren schon fies. Schwer einzuschtzen, da es ja darauf ankommt, wie man im Verhltnis abschneidet.
Wahrscheinlich 15-17 Punkte 

Figuren lernen - Mein zweiter Nemesis und so schwer wie erwartet. Nicht alles sah gleich aus, sondern gab eher so drei 'Untertypen', machte es aber nicht weniger schwierig, da alles in den Untertypen gleich aussah. Hab ca. 5 sicher und bei anderen mehr riskiert als sicher anzukreuzen. Bin gespannt wie der ausgegangen ist.
Wahrscheinlich 6-10 Punkte 

Fakten lernen - Schwerer hab' ich die bis jetzt noch nie gesehen, besonders da die 'Charaktereigenschaft' meist keine war und die Krankheitsnamen teils sehr exotisch waren. Auch wirkliche Gruppen zum merken der Namen gab es fr mich auch nicht wirklich. Konnte die Hlfte sicher sagen, bei den anderen war raten mit Ausschluss angesagt. 
Wahrscheinlich 11-13 Punkte 

Textverstndnis - Fr mich am Schwersten einzuschtzen. Besonders mit Text 2 hatte ich ziemliche Probleme, Text 1 fand ich eigentlich sehr einfach, aber zwei Fragen fand' ich bld gestellt und war dann nicht mehr sicher ob ich es berhaupt richtig verstanden habe. ^^ Text 3 war relativ einfach, Text 4 zwar schwer, hab's aber glaub ich irgendwie hinbekommen. Wird spannend, was der Einstreutext war.
Wahrscheinlich 8-13 Punkte 

Diagramme und Tabellen - Einfacher als erwartet und Fallen waren definitiv nicht so hufig wie bei dem bungsmaterial von den Medgurus. Kam sogar noch mit absolutem Gehirnmatsch nicht schlecht durch und war mir fast immer sicher, die letzten paar Diagrammformen waren aber eine Klasse fr sich. Da hie es fr mich wieder mit Ausschluss raten.
Wahrscheinlich 13-15 Punkte 

Hoffe konnte doch noch etwas versptet meine Erfahrungen noch teilen. In Rosenheim verlief die Testleitung ganz solide.

----------


## Schollle

Ich htte da nochmal eine Frage. Mir wurde jetzt gesagt, dass ich momentan bei der Bewerbung gar nicht angeben muss den TMS dieses Jahr gemacht zu haben sondern dann einfach das Ergebnis nachtrglich mit meiner Registriernummer nachschicke. 
Ist das auch das, was euch gesagt wurde bzw. wie genau macht ihr das jetzt? :-/

----------


## Takko2000

> Ich htte da nochmal eine Frage. Mir wurde jetzt gesagt, dass ich momentan bei der Bewerbung gar nicht angeben muss den TMS dieses Jahr gemacht zu haben sondern dann einfach das Ergebnis nachtrglich mit meiner Registriernummer nachschicke. 
> Ist das auch das, was euch gesagt wurde bzw. wie genau macht ihr das jetzt? :-/


Ja also so hab ich es auch verstand. Also einfach Bewerbung schonmal losschicken und dann wenn das TMS Zeugnis da ist  , einfach nachschicken

----------


## izzy17

Ja und falls man seine Reihenfolge ndern will das einfach dazuschreiben  :Grinnnss!:  hab ich jedenfalls so verstanden

----------


## Josieeeeee

Jap, so hab ichs auch gemacht  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Also vielleicht nochmal ein Einwurf wie es mir beim TMS 2017 erging, gehlsmig glaube ich gehrte der zu den schwereren.


Wrde man nach dem subjektiven Empfinden gehen, wre wohl jeder TMS und jedes Examen immer das Schwerste  :bhh: . Diesen Satz hrt man einfach jedesmal.

Ihr Lieben, es haben noch ein paar tausend andere den Test mitgeschrieben, und ich wei wirklich genauso gut, wie es euch geht, aber tut euch den Gefallen und macht euch nicht gegenseitig noch verrckter.

----------


## Robin98

Oh Mann, der Test ist jetzt erst zwei Wochen her und das warten auf das Ergebnis geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nerven...  :Big Grin: 
Ich frage mich einfach warum die Auswertung so lange dauert?? Haben ja schon alles auf den Antwortbogen bertragen der nur noch vom PC ausgewertet werden muss....
6 Wochen noch :/

----------


## Sternchenhase

Naja, weit du, wie viele Zettel das sind? Sind ja mehrere tausend Leute gewesen. Das muss dann noch fehlerfrei in tausende Dokumente verpakt werden.
Und zwischendrin treten sicher auch immer wieder Probleme auf (Maschine kann nicht auslesen, irgendwas ist verwischt, irgendein Gert streikt, Upload funktioniert nicht... das bliche halt).
Und bisher gab es die Ergebnisse auch immer 1-2 Tage frher.

----------


## Robin98

Trotzdem... ein PC braucht ja nicht lange fr die Auswertung und die haben hoffentlich nicht nur eine Person die damit beauftragt ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takko2000

> Trotzdem... ein PC braucht ja nicht lange fr die Auswertung und die haben hoffentlich nicht nur eine Person die damit beauftragt ist


Ja wie wird es denn jetzt ausgewertet ? Der Durchschnitt im Verhltnis zu allen in Deutschland teilgenommenen Leuten oder nur im Verhltnis zu den Leuten die mit mir zusammen am Testort geschrieben haben ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Zu allen, die in Deutschland mitgemacht haben. Anders wrde es ja auch keinen Sinn machen  :Smilie:

----------


## Josieeeeee

Ich halte das Warten nicht mehr aus  :Heul:   :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## sudolas

@Josie

geht mir genauso.  :Frown:  Noch schlimmer: ich hab dieses Jahr jetzt Abitur gemacht (mndliche Abi-prfung fehlt noch), aber das ganze drckt so auf mein Gemt und auch auf die Motivation. Es vergeht nicht ein Tag, an dem ich nicht an diesen TMS denke. So viel Mhe, Schwei, Herz, Blut und Geld ich in diesen TMS investiert habe.... :was ist das...?:  Das Schlimmste ist ja, dass man gar nicht einschtzen kann, wie dieser Test denn nun war.

----------


## Robin98

Die Hlfte der Wartezeit ist jetzt schon einmal geschafft  :Smilie:  ist zwar immer noch furchtbar lang aber das wird

----------


## Josieeeeee

Oh Gott, ich glaube, wenn ich dieses Jahr noch mein Abitur vor mir gehabt htte und auf die Ergebnisse davon auch noch htte warten mssen, wre ich komplett verrckt geworden.. die Abiergebnisse haben mir letztes Jahr schon gereicht  :Big Grin:  Das Schlimme ist auch, dass ich im Moment gar nicht wei, welche Unis ich dann endgltig nennen werde, weil es ziemlich von dem TMS Ergebnis abhngt.. diese Ungewissheit, wo man hinziehen wird, finde ich auch nicht gerade beruhigend  :Heul:

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Die Hlfte der Wartezeit ist jetzt schon einmal geschafft  ist zwar immer noch furchtbar lang aber das wird


 Aber das stimmt, wenigstens ist die Hlfte schon um  :Smilie:

----------


## Robin98

Was hast du denn vor zu studieren? Und welchen Schnitt hattest du beim Abi?  :Smilie:

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Was hast du denn vor zu studieren? Und welchen Schnitt hattest du beim Abi?


Ich habe vor jetzt im Wintersemester 17/18 anzufangen, hab mein Abi letztes Jahr mit 1,3 gemacht! Hatte mich das erste Mal dieses Sommersemester beworben, hab auch ne Zusage in Gieen bekommen und war beim Auswahlgesprch in Gttingen, habe mich dann aber entschieden den Platz aus familiren Grnden (schlimmer Krankheitsfall in der Familie) leider abzulehnen.. joa und fr den TMS hatte ich mich eh angemeldet, weil ich nicht mit einer Zusage gerechnet hatte, weshalb ich den jetzt gemacht habe  :Smilie: 
Und du? Wie war dein Abschnitt? Und wo mchtest du am liebsten studieren?  :Smilie:

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Was hast du denn vor zu studieren? Und welchen Schnitt hattest du beim Abi?


Oh sorry, ich habe 'wann' anstatt 'was' gelesen *facepalm* Humanmedizin.. und du?

----------


## Robin98

Ich hab mein Abi letztes Jahr mit 1,9 gemacht und mchte gerne Zahnmedizin, am liebsten in Gttingen studieren

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Ich hab mein Abi letztes Jahr mit 1,9 gemacht und mchte gerne Zahnmedizin, am liebsten in Gttingen studieren


Das klingt doch super  :Smilie:  Gttingen hatte bei mir auch einen wirklich schnen Eindruck hinterlassen, als ich mich nach dem Auswahlgesprch sowohl in der Klinik als auch in der Stadt etwas umgeschaut hatte. Dann wnsche ich dir Mal viel Erfolg, dass du dieses Jahr in Gttingen genommen wirst ;) aber das schaffst du schon  :Smilie:

----------


## Robin98

Vielen Dank  :Smilie:  dir ebenfalls viel Glck vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Gttingen wieder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lng39

Kann auch nicht mehr warten  :Frown:  vorallem weil halt nen riesen Teil der eigenen Zukunft davon abhngt.

----------


## Fabi97

Ich finde diese Warterei auch echt nervenaufreibend. Vor allem weil ich finde, dass man das so gar nicht einschtzen kann und weil man ja auch gerne wissen mchte, wie es dann weitergeht.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## sudolas

@Josie 
Ach, ich denke, du kannst dir sehr gute Chancen ausrechnen. Wenn du eh schon eine Zusage bekommen hattest, dann wird das schon. Wenn du einen kleinen Bonus noch durch den TMS bekommen solltest, wird das auf jeden Fall was!  :Big Grin:  Und ja, ich warte parallel auf den TMS und auf die Abiergebnisse ^^ Kriege das TMS Ergebnis ein paar Tage nach dem mndlichen Abitur. Mal sehen. Ich wnsch dir sehr viel Glck!
@Robin 
Wie sieht es denn von deinen Chancen aus? Ich kenn mich mit Zahnmedizin gar nicht so aus. Aber ja, das ist mir neulich auch aufgefallen. Heute ist der vierte Juni, wir haben noch 27 Tage, wenn ich mich nicht irre. O.o Viel Glck dir!
@Fabi
Darf man denn Fragen, wie so dein Abitur und so ausgefallen ist? Nur so aus Interesse. Und ja, diese Ungewissheit ist echt das Schlimmste. Schon krass, wie wir uns Stress darber machen, ob wir reinkommen oder nicht. Kaum fngt dann das Studium an, sind wir damit beschftigt, nicht rauszufliegen und machen uns deswegen Stress. ^^Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir hier einige Jahre unseres Lebens verlieren vor Stress, haha. Dir auch, viel Glck!  :Smilie:

----------


## Fabi97

@sudolas

Ich habe letztes Jahr mein Abi mit 1,5 gemacht. Deshalb bin ich wirklich auf ein gutes Testergebnis angewiesen, denn sonst wird das leider nichts. Ich verdrnge zur Zeit auch noch so gut es geht den Gedanken, dass das Ergebnis nicht ausreicht. Dann msste ich mir nmlich noch ganz schnell irgendwie einen medizinnahen Ausbildungsplatz suchen und das wird sehr schwer dann noch was Vernnftiges zu finden  :grrrr....:  
Deshalb hoffe ich soooo sehr auf ein Prozentrang von 80+, denn dann htte ich zB sehr gute Chancen in Marburg. Hauptsache einen Studienplatz  :hmmm...:

----------


## Robin98

Muss im TMS unter die besten 30% kommen um gute Chancen zu haben. Wenn es sogar fr die besten 20% reicht msste ich einen Platz sicher haben  :Smilie:

----------


## Takko2000

> Muss im TMS unter die besten 30% kommen um gute Chancen zu haben. Wenn es sogar fr die besten 20% reicht msste ich einen Platz sicher haben


Denkt ihr ich hab mit 2,1 und einem sehr guten TMS berhaupt ne Chance in Mainz, Marburg, gieen?

----------


## Fabi97

> Denkt ihr ich hab mit 2,1 und einem sehr guten TMS berhaupt ne Chance in Mainz, Marburg, gieen?


Meinst du denn Medizin oder Suchbegriff Zahnmedizin?
Bei Medizin wird es in Gieen, Marburg und Mainz sehr wahrscheinlich nichts. Mainz und Gieen verrechnen die beiden Noten ja und da wrde dir leider auch eine 1,0 nicht viel bringen und in Marburg httest du dann eine bonierte DN von 1,3 und auch da sieht es leider eher mau aus  :grrrr....:  Mit einer Ausbildung msste es doch eigentlich klappen. Und hast du dich schon mal erkundigt, wie das so in Heidelberg aussieht? Habe mal gehrt, dass die einen sehr guten TMS ziemlich stark bonieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Vielen Dank  dir ebenfalls viel Glck vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Gttingen wieder


Dankeschn  :Smilie:  jap, vielleicht sieht man sich in Gttingen wieder, wre ja echt lustig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sh4dy21

@Takko Also wenn du echt ein extrem gutes Ergebnis hast, solltest du noch in Mannheim, Kln und evt. Heidelberg Chancen haben

----------


## Lng39

Ich hab jetzt mal ausgerechnet welchen Standardwert ich beim TMS brauche um nach Wintersemester 2016/2017 Rangwert einen Platz zu bekommen. Wenn der Rangwert dieses Jahr nicht deutlich abweicht, sollte ich mit einem TMS-Standardwert von 107 (also so wie ich das verstanden hab unter den besten 20%) gute Chancen haben. Wisst ihr schon was ihr braucht um angenommen zu werden?

----------


## sudolas

@Fabi

Bin in der exakt selben Position. Ich werd etwa ein Abi von 1,5 haben (vielleicht 1,4, wenn das Glck auf meiner Seite steht!).... Herrje. Das wird ja was. Der TMS lief bei mir vom Gefhl her wirklich mies. 
Momentan suche ich mir eine FSJ Stelle, um evtl das Jahr zu berbrcken. Eine Ausbildung starte ich dann gegebenenfalls auch irgendwann. Bereue es, dass ich nicht frher an die Ausbildung gedacht hab, allerdings hat man mit so vielen hypothetischen Ausgngen zu rechnen...  :Frown:  Mal sehen.

Wegen Marburg. Was fr ein TMS Ergebnis erhoffst du dir da? 

Ich hab momentan so auf meiner Liste:
Ulm, Homburg, Maarburg...Auf weitere hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt, weil das mir jetzt wirklich zu sehr in der Zukunft schwebt.

Was fr alle ganz interessant sein drfte, ist dieser Medi-Rechner. Knnt ihr mal auf Google suchen. Eigentlich kann man sich es sparen, wenn man selbst etwas Mhe in die Sache steckt, aber wenn ich schon so viel Geld fr TMS und Co. ausgegeben habe, bin ich auch bereit 25 € dafr auszugeben.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Fabi97

Wann bekommst du denn genau deine Abi-Ergebnisse? Bei dir ist die Spannung ja noch viel grer. Ich drcke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es vielleicht ja noch eine 1,4 wird  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wrde es momentan so machen: Essen, Kln, Marburg ...
In Marburg war der NC letztes WiSe 1,1 und dann wrden mir auch eigentlich 70% reichen, aber man wei ja nie, ob das wirklich so bleibt und deshalb wre ich mit 80% auf der sicheren Seite. 

Ich bereue es jetzt irgendwie auch etwas, dass ich das Risiko einfach eingegangen bin, nur auf den TMS zu setzen und nichts, also keinen Ausbildungsplatz, in petto zu haben. Ich mache auch ein FSJ und das ist ja auch schon bald vorbei.

----------


## pamutan

Ich geselle mich mal zu den 1,5 Kandidaten, habe dieses Jahr das Abi bestanden und am TMS teilgenommen. Somit ist ein gutes TMS Ergebnis meine einzige Hoffnung auf einen Studienplatz fr dieses Jahr. Ehrlich gesagt blicke ich ebenfalls voller Pessimismus auf das Ergebnis hin, musste partiell sehr viel raten. Wahrscheinlich werde ich vorerst ein FSJ machen falls mir der TMS nicht weiterhilft  :was ist das...?:  . Dass hier aber so einige auer mir auch ein 1,5 Abi vorzuweisen haben finde ich irgendwie erleichternd  :Gefllt mir!:  .

----------


## sudolas

@Fabi
Kriege die Ergebnisse vom Schriftlichen am 19., aber erst die Woche drauf, nach dem Mndlichen, wei ich genau was es wird. Vielen dank, aber 1,4 wird echt nur eine Glcksache. 😅 danke trotzdem!

Und gut, aber 70% sind glaub halbwegs machbar. 🤔 Hoffentlich haben wir dieses Jahr Glck und wir kommen mit solchen Werten noch rein. Es ist wirklich krass zu sehen, wie das Jahr fr Jahr irgendwie schwerer wird. 😓

Hoffen wir mal einfach,  dass wir keinen Ausbildungsplatz und keine FSJ stelle antreten mssen. 🙁

@Pamutan 😂 War auch meine erste Reaktion. Das ist schon fast traurig. 1,5 ist ei sehr gutes Abi und trotzdem ziehen wir hier traurige Gesichter, weil es nicht reicht ohne tms. 😣 Was soll das.

Edit: was das Raten am tms angeht. Ging mir genauso. War schon beim ersten untertest gerade mal bei 16, als wir aufhren mussten. T.T Und naja. So doll lief es danach auch nicht weiter.

----------


## Sniggel

> @Fabi
> Kriege die Ergebnisse vom Schriftlichen am 19., aber erst die Woche drauf, nach dem Mndlichen, wei ich genau was es wird. Vielen dank, aber 1,4 wird echt nur eine Glcksache.  danke trotzdem!
> 
> Und gut, aber 70% sind glaub halbwegs machbar.  Hoffentlich haben wir dieses Jahr Glck und wir kommen mit solchen Werten noch rein. Es ist wirklich krass zu sehen, wie das Jahr fr Jahr irgendwie schwerer wird. 
> 
> Hoffen wir mal einfach,  dass wir keinen Ausbildungsplatz und keine FSJ stelle antreten mssen. 
> 
> @Pamutan  War auch meine erste Reaktion. Das ist schon fast traurig. 1,5 ist ei sehr gutes Abi und trotzdem ziehen wir hier traurige Gesichter, weil es nicht reicht ohne tms.  Was soll das.
> 
> Edit: was das Raten am tms angeht. Ging mir genauso. War schon beim ersten untertest gerade mal bei 16, als wir aufhren mussten. T.T Und naja. So doll lief es danach auch nicht weiter.


Naaja also wenn die 16 Aufgaben richtig gelst wurden, solltest du bei Mustern zu den besten gehren...
Ich selbst habe leider nur ein Abi von 1,8 gemacht. Selbst mit Prozentrang 90+ und 1,0 wird das wohl ziemlich eng  :Frown:

----------


## Iwanttostudymedicine

Hallo an alle da drausen!
Nachdem ich wirklich lange stille Mitleserin war, hab ich mir jetzt auch mal einen Account gemacht.

Ich habe dieses Jahr mein Abitur gemacht mit 1,3 und auch beim TMS Teil genommen und hoch jetzt auch voller Angst daheim, nirgends rein zu kommen  :Big Grin: 

Kann mir irgendjemand die Auswahlgrenzen fr das AdH erklren? https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1064 
Ich find das irgendwie total eigen und undurchsichtig.

Ich wrde einfach so gern nach Mnchen, Heidelberg oder Gttingen aber ich glaub das grenzt einfach ans unmgliche  :Big Grin:  

Halle, Frankfurt oder Lbeck sind da glaub ich wahrscheinlicher :/

Kann mir irgend jemand weiterhelfen, welche Unis bei mir realsitisch wren bzw. mir die Tabelle zum AdH erklren? Was bedeutet denn zB das H also wie kann ich sehen nach welchen Kriterien die Uni jeweils die Bewerber auswhlt?

----------


## izzy17

Hallo  :Smilie: 

Entweder du klickst bei hochschulstart beim Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen auf den Namen der Universitt https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.p...ex.php?id=1064

Und wenn dann dort keine nheren Erklrungen stehen auf die Website der Uni  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sudolas

@Sniggel 
Ne, ne. Also selbst bei diesen 16 habe ich viel geraten. Bei mir war das ein Glcksspiel. 😅

Und gut, aber wenn du einen hohen Prozentrang bekommen solltest, drfte es an manchen Unis nicht schlecht aussehen. Du knntest einen Bonus von bis 0,6 bekommen! Mit FSJs oder einer Ausbildung drfte das auch was werden. Glaub zum Sommersemester stehen deine Chancen besser, aber lege meine Hand dafr nicht ins Feuer, ich find die Tabellen auch ziemlich verwirrend. 

@iwanttostudymedicine

So schlecht stehen deine Chancen aber auch nicht bei deinem Abi 😶 Jetzt muss nur noch der TMS gut werden, und dann drftest du eigentlich doch auch bei den Top Unis eine Chance haben. 
Was die Tabelle angeht, ich wrde dir gerne alles erklren, aber ich verstehe da auch nicht alles so gut, hab mich auch noch nicht damit auseinander gesetzt, weil ich, glaube ich, nur deprimiert darber sein werde. Deshalb wart ich das TMS Ergebnis ab, und schau es mir dann an. Mit 1,3 drfte es allerdings nicht so schwer sein.

----------


## Ursa

> Hallo an alle da drausen!
> Nachdem ich wirklich lange stille Mitleserin war, hab ich mir jetzt auch mal einen Account gemacht.
> 
> Ich habe dieses Jahr mein Abitur gemacht mit 1,3 und auch beim TMS Teil genommen und hoch jetzt auch voller Angst daheim, nirgends rein zu kommen 
> 
> Kann mir irgendjemand die Auswahlgrenzen fr das AdH erklren? https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1064 
> Ich find das irgendwie total eigen und undurchsichtig.
> 
> Ich wrde einfach so gern nach Mnchen, Heidelberg oder Gttingen aber ich glaub das grenzt einfach ans unmgliche  
> ...


Dieses "H" bedeutet, dass die betreffende Uni ein eigenes Hochschulauswahlverfahren hatte. Wenn du die Ergebnisse wissen willst, msstest du am besten dort beim Studierendensekretariat mal anrufen oder eine email schicken.
Die anderen NC-Zahlen sagen aber immer, dass unter allen mit dieser Note die restlichen Pltze verlost werden. also nicht alle 1,1er  Bewerber bekommen bei NC von 1,1 einen Platz. Nur so viele, wie viele Pltze noch frei sind.

Am besten du gehst mal alle Unis durch und schreibst dir eine Liste zusammen, wer welche Kriterien hat. Dann kannst du schnell die besten Chancen herausfinden, wenn du dein TMS Ergebnis in den Hnden hast.
TMS wird nmlich auch ganz unterschiedlich gewertet. Manchmal als Bonus--damit httest du mega Chancen in Mnchen, Marburg,ggf. Erlangen. Du brauchst voraussichtlich nur 70% im TMS haben, um einen Bonus von 0,4 auf dein ABI zu bekommen.In Ulm knntest du dir eine TMS-Note von 1,7 "leisten", was letztes Mal einen Testwert von etwa 103/104 P. bedeutet htte.In Kln wre ein Testwert von 108 ntig gewesen + dein Abi mit 1,3.
Gttingen hat mit Bonus bis 1,2 zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen. Lbeck dasselbe bis 1,0 inkl. Bonus (einheitlich 0,4)
Frankfurt hast du reelle Chancen, TMS kann verbessern , aber nicht verschlechtern. Halle, Gieen, Bochum + Homburg  knnten auch gehen. Bei allen musst du dir genau deren OPs genau anschauen. Wenn du an mehren Orten die gleiche Chance httest, orientiert sich HS an deiner Reihenfolge.
Ich hatte mir auch mal so eine Tabelle erstellt. Dies war fr die einmalige Chance zum umwhlen, wenn dann der TMS vorliegt, Gold wert.
Bei Interesse kannst mir gerne auch eine PN schicken.
Viel Glck bei deiner Auswahl!

----------


## Robin98

Mit etwas Glck noch zwei Wochen  :Big Grin:  
Die Spannung steigt...

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Ich hasse diese Warterei  :Big Grin:  Nachdem die Ergebnisse da sind heit es ja wieder Warten bis die Bescheide kommen  Ich frag mich ja auch wie man es hinkriegt innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen wenn man zu den Glcklichen gehrt und einen Platz bekommt sich eine Wohnung und Mbel zu organisieren.

----------


## ahea

> Ich hasse diese Warterei  Nachdem die Ergebnisse da sind heit es ja wieder Warten bis die Bescheide kommen �� Ich frag mich ja auch wie man es hinkriegt innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen wenn man zu den Glcklichen gehrt und einen Platz bekommt sich eine Wohnung und Mbel zu organisieren.


Naja oder man gehrt zu den ganz Glcklichen die so weit ber den Auswahlgrenzen liegen, dass sie praktisch zu 99,9% drinne sind, wenn die Bewerbung korrekt abgeschickt wurde und eingetroffen ist.
Falls ich 90%+ habe (FALLS ^^) fange ich an ne WG in Freiburg zu suchen. Mit 0,7 und Auswahlgrenze die letzten beiden Jahre 1,0 sollte ich dann drinne sein.

----------


## Muschelessen

Ich kann es auch nicht mehr abwarten...Aber wei einer, ob die Ergebnisse auch ein paar Tage vor dem 30.6 verffentlicht werden knnen. Ich habe nmlich mal was davon gehrt, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Ich kann es auch nicht mehr abwarten...Aber wei einer, ob die Ergebnisse auch ein paar Tage vor dem 30.6 verffentlicht werden knnen. Ich habe nmlich mal was davon gehrt, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


 Ich bin gerade mal den Thread von 2016 durchgegangen und da wurden die Ergebnisse glaube ich am 28. oder 29. bekannt gegeben

----------


## Lng39

> Ich bin gerade mal den Thread von 2016 durchgegangen und da wurden die Ergebnisse glaube ich am 28. oder 29. bekannt gegeben


Ja, die Ergebnisse werden meist 1 bis 2 Tage vorher rausgegeben, damit Zeit fr Fehler oder Probleme bleibt und die Ergebnisse somit ganz sicher sptestens am 30. da sind.

----------


## pamutan

Bewerbt Ihr euch alternativ fr andere Studiengnge? Bei uns findet morgen die Zeugnisbergabe statt, zu dem Zeitpunkt noch immer keine Gewissheit zu haben ist irgendwie rgerlich. Zudem wge ich unentwegt unzhlige Theorien und Szenarien ber das potentielle Ergebnis ab, macht mich noch ganz kirre.

----------


## Lng39

Ich pernlich nicht, da ich mir mit einem ganz guten TMS Ergebnis gute Chancen erhoffe, aber wenn du dir nicht sicher bist und noch wichtiger auch einen Studiengang B hast, dann macht das aufjedenfall Sinn. Ich wei nur nicht was ich sonst studieren soll und werde deswegen nach dem TMS Ergebnis meine Auswahlorte so whlen, dass ich mit hoher wahrscheinlich ein Studium kriege.

----------


## lisschen_98

ich bewerbe mich erst nach dem 30. Juni noch auf andere Studiengnge, wenn ich wei, ob es aussichtslos oder knapp wird. Ich hab schon 2016 Abi gemacht und mchte wirklich nicht noch lnger warten... Wenn ich aber ein TMS > 70 habe bin ich relativ sicher drin und dann bewerb ich mich nicht noch auf andere Studiengnge

----------


## anna_143

Noch ca. 1 1/2 Wochen😳 
ich finde das Warten auf das Testergebnis vieel schlimmer als letztes Jahr auf die Abi-Ergebnisse, habe manchmal Albtrume von einem schlechten Ergebnis😱 es hngt einfach so viel davon ab ..

----------


## Robin98

Geht mir hnlich  :Big Grin:  beim Abi wussten man wenigstens ungefhr wie es gelaufen ist....

----------


## lisschen_98

Same Anna :| 
ich hoffe, dass die Ergebnisse etwas frher kommen. Hab gelesen, dass sie manchmal auch schon am 27. online kamen.. :Smilie:  grad lufts bei mir alles eh nicht so richtig (Absage fr Stipendium etc.) da bin ich etwas entmutigt..

----------


## Robin98

Das ist echt bld :/ ich bin eigentlich ziemlich optimistisch... mal sehen was bei rumkommt

----------


## Fabi97

Ich glaube, nchste Woche werde ich verrckt, wenn ich die Ergebnisseite zig mal am Tag aktualisieren muss  :Big Grin:  Mir geht's wie euch. Kann es im Vergleich zum Abi letztes jahr auch berhaupt nicht einschtzen.

----------


## Robin98

Wisst ihr wie das nchste Woche abluft? 
Bekommt man eine E-Mail wenn die Ergebnisse da sind?

----------


## lisschen_98

Nein, man muss sich einfach immer wieder einloggen und schauen ob sie schon da sind  :Smilie:

----------


## Iwanttostudymedicine

> Dieses "H" bedeutet, dass die betreffende Uni ein eigenes Hochschulauswahlverfahren hatte. Wenn du die Ergebnisse wissen willst, msstest du am besten dort beim Studierendensekretariat mal anrufen oder eine email schicken.
> Die anderen NC-Zahlen sagen aber immer, dass unter allen mit dieser Note die restlichen Pltze verlost werden. also nicht alle 1,1er  Bewerber bekommen bei NC von 1,1 einen Platz. Nur so viele, wie viele Pltze noch frei sind.
> 
> Am besten du gehst mal alle Unis durch und schreibst dir eine Liste zusammen, wer welche Kriterien hat. Dann kannst du schnell die besten Chancen herausfinden, wenn du dein TMS Ergebnis in den Hnden hast.
> TMS wird nmlich auch ganz unterschiedlich gewertet. Manchmal als Bonus--damit httest du mega Chancen in Mnchen, Marburg,ggf. Erlangen. Du brauchst voraussichtlich nur 70% im TMS haben, um einen Bonus von 0,4 auf dein ABI zu bekommen.In Ulm knntest du dir eine TMS-Note von 1,7 "leisten", was letztes Mal einen Testwert von etwa 103/104 P. bedeutet htte.In Kln wre ein Testwert von 108 ntig gewesen + dein Abi mit 1,3.
> Gttingen hat mit Bonus bis 1,2 zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen. Lbeck dasselbe bis 1,0 inkl. Bonus (einheitlich 0,4)
> Frankfurt hast du reelle Chancen, TMS kann verbessern , aber nicht verschlechtern. Halle, Gieen, Bochum + Homburg  knnten auch gehen. Bei allen musst du dir genau deren OPs genau anschauen. Wenn du an mehren Orten die gleiche Chance httest, orientiert sich HS an deiner Reihenfolge.
> Ich hatte mir auch mal so eine Tabelle erstellt. Dies war fr die einmalige Chance zum umwhlen, wenn dann der TMS vorliegt, Gold wert.
> Bei Interesse kannst mir gerne auch eine PN schicken.
> Viel Glck bei deiner Auswahl!




Danke fr die ganze Hilfe! Kannst du mir bitte erklren, wie ich diese Tabelle hier auswerte zum ADH https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1064?

Ich versteh die absolut nicht und hab keine Ahnung woher du die ganzen Infos hast wo ich Chancen htte  :Smilie:  Das wre wirklich ne super Hilfe, wenn du mir kurz erklren knntest wie genau ich die Tabelle zu lesen hab und was alles bedeuted!

----------


## Sternchenhase

Was kann man denn daran nicht verstehen? 

Links stehen die Unis und in den Spalte rechts davon der NC der jeweiligen Uni. In der Spalte ganz rechts das nachrangige Kriterium, das bei Ranggleichheit angewandt wird.

Du musst jede Uni einzeln durchgehen und bei dem Auswahlverfahren schauen, auf was fr einen Wert du kommst nach den jeweiligen Bonierungssystemen (TMS? Ausbildung? Spezielle Formel, z.B. in Heidelberg? Einbezug der Schulnoten?).
Dann schaust du dir den NC-Wert in der rechten Spalte neben der Uni an. Liegst du darunter, ist das sehr gut. Liegst du gleichauf, wird es spannend. Liegst du darber, ist das nicht gut. Und das fr jede Uni. Ja, das ist Arbeit, aber es geht hier schlielich um deinen Studienplatz.

Wenn kein NC-Wert dran steht, entweder googeln, da es dann evtl. auf der Website steht (HamNat-Punktzahlen z.B) oder mal an die Uni schreiben (z.B. Erlangen).

----------


## Ursa

> Danke fr die ganze Hilfe! Kannst du mir bitte erklren, wie ich diese Tabelle hier auswerte zum ADH https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1064?
> 
> Ich versteh die absolut nicht und hab keine Ahnung woher du die ganzen Infos hast wo ich Chancen htte  Das wre wirklich ne super Hilfe, wenn du mir kurz erklren knntest wie genau ich die Tabelle zu lesen hab und was alles bedeuted!


Schau doch mal auf der Hochschulstartseite ganz unten unter "Gesamtbersicht", dann bis Seite 11 herunterscrollen. Da findest du das 1. Nachrckverfahren mit alle den Ergebnissen.
Bei HD, MA, Kln, Gieen kannst du dir die Berechnungsformeln auf deren Homepage dann in Excel eingeben und mal fr dich durchspielen. (Hochschulstart--Informieren+Planen--Studienangebot--Medizin. Dann landest du bei all den Uniorten)

Die ganzen TMS-Werte habe ich anhand von Posts hier mal zusammengefasst unter: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...-in-Note/page2

Jetzt musst du eben alles fr dich mal ausrechnen bzw. durchspielen.
Jeder TMS-Jahrgang hat ein klein wenig differierende Werte. Aber so als groben Anhaltspunkt denke ich, knnte es dienen.

----------


## Lienna

Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf die Ergebnisse warten zu mssen. Eigentlich fnd ich es auch besser, wenn sie immer am 30. Juni kommen wrden und nicht 1 oder 2 Tage frher. So hat man noch mehr Ungewissheit und das macht mich noch verrckter.

----------


## Iwanttostudymedicine

Ich versteh dich total! Ich finde es auch so schlimm, dass man nicht einschtzen kann, wie man abgeschnitten hat. Wenn meine eine Klassenarbeit geschrieben hat kann man das meiner Meinung nach immer noch grob einschtzen, wie es so gelaufen ist aber bei dem TMS hab ich einfach keine Ahnung...

----------


## Robin98

Ich bin gespannt ob sich die Vorbereitung gelohnt hat oder ob sie mir htte sparen knnen... gefhlt war es schon gut die Aufgabentypen zu kennen und dadurch zeitlich keine Probleme zu haben

----------


## lisschen_98

Wenn ihr berall hin knntet, an welche Uni wrdet ihr gehen? 
Bei mir wre das Tbingen, mit einem TMS von >90% wre es sogar noch drin :Smilie:

----------


## AlysRose

Dann wrde ich super gerne nach Mannheim, dafr brauch ich aber ein Tms Ergebnis von ca. >80%

----------


## Robin98

Ich wrde Zahnmedizin am liebsten in Gttingen studieren. Muss unter den besten 30% sein um zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen zu werden

----------


## fabsl03

Bei mir wr auch Tbingen die Wunschuni  :Big Grin: 
Bin echt gespannt (bruchte dafr wsl 90%) und bekomm auerdem noch meine Abiergebnisse am Montag
Das wird also echt eine nervenaufreibende Woche  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lienna

ich mchte eigentlich in Kiel bleiben und hier Zahnmedizin studieren, bin sonst aber recht flexibel was die anderen unis angeht.

----------


## really

Mit welchem Grenzwert habt ihr, die ihr nach Tbingen wollt, gerechnet? 0,8?

----------


## 4nt0n3y

Im letzten WS lag die Auswahlgrenze wohl in Tbingen bei 0,8 - jedoch sind nicht alle reingekommen. Es ist sogar zu befrchten, dass die Grenze noch weiter sinkt... Da ich aber auch nach Tbingen mchte, hoffe ich das natrlich nicht.  :Smilie: 
Im SS hingegen liegt sie bei 0,9 - da htte man also theoretisch die besseren Chancen.

Wie erhofft ihr euch denn so eure Chancen fr Tbingen?

----------


## lisschen_98

> Wie erhofft ihr euch denn so eure Chancen fr Tbingen?


Also ich hab Abi 1.4, FSJ (leider nur 6 Monate, da bis zum 15. Juli nur 10.5 Monate vorbei sind, nicht 11) gibt -0.1 und dann eben theoretisch noch durch den Medizinertest bis -0.6 damit wr ich dann bei 0.7 und htte eine realistische Chance  :Smilie:  Allerdings hab ich kein so gutes Gefhl beim TMS gehabt..

Wenn ich etwas schlechter bin, mach ich vielleicht noch ein halbes Jahr ne Ausbildung oder so, aber nur wenn ich dann sicher zum SS drin bin

----------


## pamutan

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Ergebnisse mit entsprechender Portion Glck bereits am Dienstag verffentlicht  werden knnten? Wei gar nicht wie ich die nchsten Tage berstehen soll 🤷🏻*♂️.

----------


## lisschen_98

ja, wobei Mittwoch wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist

----------


## Josieeeeee

Meine Wunschuni wre Kln  :Smilie:  mit meinem 1,3er Abi werde ich mindestens einen Standardwert von 108 erreichen mssen.. ich hoffe mal, dass das klappt  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Josieeeeee

> @Josie 
> Ach, ich denke, du kannst dir sehr gute Chancen ausrechnen. Wenn du eh schon eine Zusage bekommen hattest, dann wird das schon. Wenn du einen kleinen Bonus noch durch den TMS bekommen solltest, wird das auf jeden Fall was!  Und ja, ich warte parallel auf den TMS und auf die Abiergebnisse ^^ Kriege das TMS Ergebnis ein paar Tage nach dem mndlichen Abitur. Mal sehen. Ich wnsch dir sehr viel Glck!
> @Robin 
> Wie sieht es denn von deinen Chancen aus? Ich kenn mich mit Zahnmedizin gar nicht so aus. Aber ja, das ist mir neulich auch aufgefallen. Heute ist der vierte Juni, wir haben noch 27 Tage, wenn ich mich nicht irre. O.o Viel Glck dir!
> @Fabi
> Darf man denn Fragen, wie so dein Abitur und so ausgefallen ist? Nur so aus Interesse. Und ja, diese Ungewissheit ist echt das Schlimmste. Schon krass, wie wir uns Stress darber machen, ob wir reinkommen oder nicht. Kaum fngt dann das Studium an, sind wir damit beschftigt, nicht rauszufliegen und machen uns deswegen Stress. ^^Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir hier einige Jahre unseres Lebens verlieren vor Stress, haha. Dir auch, viel Glck!


Sorry, ich hatte deinen Post ganz bersehen  ::-oopss:  Viiiielen Dank fr die lieben Glckwnsche  :Big Grin:  Dir wnsche ich natrlich auch, dass du ein super Ergebnis erzielt hast und einen Platz an deiner Wunschuni erhalten wirst  :Smilie:

----------


## medizinertest2017

Langsam werd ich so nervs... es lief echt nicht gut, aber irgendwie gibt man die Hoffnung nicht auf.. ich wnsche euch allen trotzdem ganz viel Glck!

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Ich glaube die Ergebnisse gibt es frhestens am 29.6, so wie letztes Jahr auch. Wobei ich trotzdem hoffe dass es sie frher gibt  :Big Grin: 

@medizinertest2017: wir sitzen im selben boot! habe auch eher das Gefhl durchschnittlich und sogar teilweise unterdurchschnittlich gewesen zu sein. Naja, spekulieren bringt nichts, es ist wie beim Lotto - vielleicht hatten wir eine Glcksstrhne und haben erfolgreich geraten/gekreuzt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lng39

Ich kann das Warten langsam auch nicht mehr aushalten. Ab Mittwoch wird stndlich der Account kontrolliert!

Bei mir ist die Wunschuni Kln und ich brauche mit einem 1,2er Abi vermutlich so etwa 108, also >80%. Wnsche euch allen, dass es mit den Ergebnissen und somit auch mit euren Wunschunis klappt!

----------


## Lienna

> Ich glaube die Ergebnisse gibt es frhestens am 29.6, so wie letztes Jahr auch. Wobei ich trotzdem hoffe dass es sie frher gibt


Ich tippe auch auf Donnerstag. Hoffentlich kommen sie dann schon vormittags.

----------


## Robin98

Wie war es denn die letzten Jahre?
So wie es klang kamen die letztes Jahr erst am 29.

----------


## pamutan

> Wie war es denn die letzten Jahre?
> So wie es klang kamen die letztes Jahr erst am 29.


Soweit ich wei variierte das immer vom 27-30.06.. Ich hoffe ja insgeheim, dass die Ergebnisse bereits morgen da sind, auch wenn das von Torheit zeugt 🤷🏻*♀️ .

----------


## lisschen_98

> Soweit ich wei variierte das immer vom 27-30.06.. Ich hoffe ja insgeheim, dass die Ergebnisse bereits morgen da sind, auch wenn das von Torheit zeugt *♀️ .


ich kann auch nicht mehr warten und hab sogar gestern schon 2-3 mal die Seite aktualisiert.. 

Aber: Leute, wenn wir alle ein durchschnittliches - unterdurchschnittliches Gefhl haben, besteht fr uns alle noch Hoffnung, da's ja in Relation gesetzt wird  :Smilie:

----------


## S.Pearce

Wei jemand um wieviel Uhr die i.d.R. hochgeladen werden? oder gibt es da keine feste Zeit?

----------


## AlysRose

OMG, ja ich bin auch total neben der Spur. Hab ne 1,0 brauch aber trotzdem nen Standardwert von 108/109, so um den Dreh, fr Mannheim und ich hatte echt kein gutes Gefhl beim Test  :Nixweiss:

----------


## medizinertest2017

Hey aber mit 1,0 stehst du schon ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite.. ich habe 1,8 und brauche einen Prozentrangwert von >90%.. ich hab so eine Angst, ich htte so gerne Gewissheit

----------


## lisschen_98

> Wei jemand um wieviel Uhr die i.d.R. hochgeladen werden? oder gibt es da keine feste Zeit?


Letztes Jahr wars glaub der 29. um 14.30 Uhr, aber das varriiert denke ich immer sehr

----------


## lisschen_98

> Hey aber mit 1,0 stehst du schon ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite.. ich habe 1,8 und brauche einen Prozentrangwert von >90%.. ich hab so eine Angst, ich htte so gerne Gewissheit


Oje, ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen..

----------


## medizinertest2017

Danke, ich euch euch! Auch wenn wir uns ja eigentlich alle wnschen sollten, dass die anderen ganz schlecht waren.. sowas kann ich irgendwie nicht, denn die Leute die an dem Tag die Nerven bewhrt haben und somit viele Punkte gesammelt haben, haben es dann einfach verdient!  :Grinnnss!:  sagt mal, kann man die Tests dann eigentlich einsehen? Man vertraut den ja eigentlich voll viel an, stellt mal vor den unterlaufen Fehler haha ..

----------


## lisschen_98

> Danke, ich euch euch! Auch wenn wir uns ja eigentlich alle wnschen sollten, dass die anderen ganz schlecht waren.. sowas kann ich irgendwie nicht, denn die Leute die an dem Tag die Nerven bewhrt haben und somit viele Punkte gesammelt haben, haben es dann einfach verdient!  sagt mal, kann man die Tests dann eigentlich einsehen? Man vertraut den ja eigentlich voll viel an, stellt mal vor den unterlaufen Fehler haha ..


Soweit ich wei geht das nicht.. aber ich denk man kann denen schon vertrauen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lienna

> ich kann auch nicht mehr warten und hab sogar gestern schon 2-3 mal die Seite aktualisiert.. 
> 
> Aber: Leute, wenn wir alle ein durchschnittliches - unterdurchschnittliches Gefhl haben, besteht fr uns alle noch Hoffnung, da's ja in Relation gesetzt wird


Ich muss erstmal wieder meine Anmeldedaten rauskramen  :hmmm...: 

Ich denke unser Gefhl dann uns ganz schn trgen. Wren nicht die ersten, die ein mieses Gefhl haben und dann nen super Ergebnis erziehen (hoffentlich zumindest). 
Oder es war dann ne bse Vorahnung???  :Nixweiss:

----------


## medizinertest2017

Ja da hast du schon recht.. ich vertraue ihnen auch einfach! Bin gespannt, wann die Ergebnisse kommen..

----------


## AlysRose

> Hey aber mit 1,0 stehst du schon ziemlich auf der sicheren Seite.. ich habe 1,8 und brauche einen Prozentrangwert von >90%.. ich hab so eine Angst, ich htte so gerne Gewissheit


Dir ganz viel Glck!!!!

----------


## medizinertest2017

Ich wnsche hier allen auch ganz viel Glck und berichtet dann von euren Ergebnissen!!

----------


## lisschen_98

Ich will nicht mehr warten.. das ist so bld, hab itb mal ne Facebooknachricht geschickt, mal schauen ob die was rauslassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## S.Pearce

ich glaube kaum dass die dazu was sagen werden auer "30.06".
Diese Diskussion wird glaub ich auch jedes Jahr gefhrt. Kann ich zwar teilweise nachvollziehen, aber das mit den Ergebnissen fr den TMS find ich bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie die Warterei auf HSS.

----------


## medizinertest2017

Wer kam die letzten Tage eigentlich auf den 27.?

----------


## lisschen_98

> Wer kam die letzten Tage eigentlich auf den 27.?


2014 kamen sie bereits am 27.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lisschen_98

Die Warterei auf Hss hat mich gar nicht gestresst.. Ich wusste aber auch, was ich das Jahr ber machen wrde (FSJ) und das ich eh erst zum nchsten WS anfangen wrde  :Smilie:

----------


## izzy17

@ AlysRose: Mir gehts genau wie dir  :Grinnnss!:  gleiche durchschnittsnote und bruchte fr Mannheim auch 108/109 Standardwert

Und hab auch kein besonders gutes Gefhl weil ich vorher nicht viel gebt hatte  :dumdiddeldum...:  na ja wir werden sehen

----------


## Robin98

Ich wnsche euch allen viel Glck, dass ihr euch alle den Traum vom Medizin/Zahnmedizinstudium erfllen knnt👍🏼😊

----------


## malzimtstern

Und haben sie dir schon geantwortet? Ich kann es auch kaum mehr abwarten...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sebastian2000

> Ich wnsche euch allen viel Glck, dass ihr euch alle den Traum vom Medizin/Zahnmedizinstudium erfllen knnt👍🏼😊


Danke, dir auch! 😊
Hoffen wir mal, dass die Ergebnisse wenigstens Donnerstag da sind...

----------


## Josieeeeee

Euch allen natrlich auch viel Glck  :Big Grin:  Ihr msst auf jeden Fall dann alle mal schreiben, was ihr so fr Ergebnisse habt  ::-winky:

----------


## AlysRose

@izzy17 
das wre ja witzig, wenn es bei uns beiden klappen wrde ^^

----------


## Takko2000

Ich kann es auch nichtmehr Aushalten !!!  :Big Grin:  Hab leider nur ein Abschnitt von 2,1 das heit unter euch brauch ich am meisten Glck um genommen zu werden. Aber ich hoffe darauf dass es wenn es nur mit dem TMS nicht reicht vielleicht dann mit einer Ausbildung zusammen genug ist!

----------


## Sebastian2000

> Ich kann es auch nichtmehr Aushalten !!!  Hab leider nur ein Abschnitt von 2,1 das heit unter euch brauch ich am meisten Glck um genommen zu werden. Aber ich hoffe darauf dass es wenn es nur mit dem TMS nicht reicht vielleicht dann mit einer Ausbildung zusammen genug ist!


Viel Glck dir!

----------


## Noxa

Bisher habe ich nur still mitgelesen, aber ich halte das „alleine“ warten echt nicht mehr aus, deswegen habe ich mir doch mal einen Account hier erstellt. ^^

Ich drck uns allen die Daumen, dass der TMS gut war.  :Top:   :Big Grin: 
Auch wenn ich glaube, dass ich auf meinen Favoriten (Mannheim) nicht wirklich Chancen hab.

----------


## AlysRose

Haha ja, ging mir auch so ^^ naja, noch nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben ;)

----------


## Paulalauraz

Hey, ihr Lieben! 
Also ich hab bisher auch nur mitgelesen, wollte mich aber jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. 
Also ich hab ein Abi von 1,8 und kann berhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso Leute mit 1,0-1,3 so Panik haben. Ein Studienplatz habt ihr doch echt ziemlich sicher! Mit 1,3 - 2,0 ist es aber so ein Zwischending und das ist wirklich einfach nur sch****, da knnt ihr mir bestimmt zustimmen. Nicht wissen, ob man sein Traumstudium machen kann bzw allgemein garnichts wissen ist einfach ein schlimmes Gefhl. 
Zum Test: ich hab ein ganz mieses Gefhl  :grrrr....:  
Wir fiebern alle gemeinsam!

----------


## medizinertest2017

> Hey, ihr Lieben! 
> Also ich hab bisher auch nur mitgelesen, wollte mich aber jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. 
> Also ich hab ein Abi von 1,8 und kann berhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wieso Leute mit 1,0-1,3 so Panik haben. Ein Studienplatz habt ihr doch echt ziemlich sicher! Mit 1,3 - 2,0 ist es aber so ein Zwischending und das ist wirklich einfach nur sch****, da knnt ihr mir bestimmt zustimmen. Nicht wissen, ob man sein Traumstudium machen kann bzw allgemein garnichts wissen ist einfach ein schlimmes Gefhl. 
> Zum Test: ich hab ein ganz mieses Gefhl  
> Wir fiebern alle gemeinsam!


Dann geht es dir ja ganz genau wie mir..

----------


## postabiturient

hab da mal ne frage:

wie ist das an den Unis wie zB Mainz, die mit 49% / 51% rechnen ? muss ich da meinen Testwert mit verrechnen ? und wie hoch msste dieser sein um reinzukommen ?

----------


## postabiturient

ach ja und im Hinblick darauf, dass in sptestens 3 Tagen klar ist wie das Ergebnis ist nimmt mich absolut auseinander  :Big Grin:

----------


## S.Pearce

Je nach Uni ist es eben bei 1.3 leider nicht sicher. Habe genau 1.3 und bin knapp an 1.2 vorbei. Da ich sehr ortsgebunden bin, ist das scheisse.

----------


## Noxa

> hab da mal ne frage:
> 
> wie ist das an den Unis wie zB Mainz, die mit 49% / 51% rechnen ? muss ich da meinen Testwert mit verrechnen ? und wie hoch msste dieser sein um reinzukommen ?


Du verrechnest deinen Abischnitt und das Notenquivalent des Testergebnisses. Wie gut der Testwert sein muss, hngt also auch von deiner Abinote ab. 
Im letzten Winersemester hatte Mainz glaube ich einen NC von 1.1, das kannst du aber auf der Hochschulstart Seite nachgucken. 


Was mich am meisten bei einem schlechten Ergebnis rgern wrde, wre ja, dass ich mein Abi schon seit 2013 habe und damals sogar knapp noch rein gekommen wre. Hatte mich nur dann doch erst mal gegen Medizin entschieden.  :keule:

----------


## postabiturient

habe einen schnitt von 1,7 , wie gut msste dann mein notenquivalent sein ?

----------


## Sebastian2000

> hab da mal ne frage:
> 
> wie ist das an den Unis wie zB Mainz, die mit 49% / 51% rechnen ? muss ich da meinen Testwert mit verrechnen ? und wie hoch msste dieser sein um reinzukommen ?


Man bekommt ja beim TMS ein Notenquivalent. Mainz verrechnet dieses mit der Abiturdurchschnittsnote in der Wertung 49:51. Letztes Jahr lag die Auswahlgrenze bei 1,108. Man hat also letztes Jahr bei einem Abitur von 1,2 ein Notenquivalent von 1,0 gebraucht, um zugelassen zu werden, wenn man keine medizinische Ausbildung absolviert hat.

----------


## Sebastian2000

> habe einen schnitt von 1,7 , wie gut msste dann mein notenquivalent sein ?


Mit 1,7 hast du in Mainz ohne medizinische Ausbildung leider keine Chance... Mit medizinischer Ausbildung bruchtest du ungefhr ein Notenquivalent von 1,3.

----------


## postabiturient

oha ok vielen dank  :Smilie:

----------


## medizinertest2017

Will noch jemand nach Mnchen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hi_mariee

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt total egal wo ich einen Platz bekomme, hauptsache es reicht berhaupt um irgendwo einen Platz zu bekommen 😕

----------


## Lienna

Ja ist bei mir auch so. Aber 1. Wahl ist Kiel. Den Rest mache ich abhngig davon, wie mein Testergebnis wird

----------


## medizinertest2017

Ja ich meinte damit auch den Erstwunsch..

----------


## lisschen_98

In der Facebook Gruppe hat grad jemand gepostet sein Ergebnis ist da. Bei mir ist aber noch nichts da.. wie siehts bei euch aus?

----------


## Chris_

Bei mir auch noch nicht, ist entweder ein schlechter Joke, bei dem er ein Bild ausm letzten Jahr genommen hat oder die schalten die Ergebnisse nach und nach frei.

Kann es aber auch nicht mehr abwarten, egal ob gut oder schlecht ich mchte es jetzt einfach haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## lisschen_98

> Kann es aber auch nicht mehr abwarten, egal ob gut oder schlecht ich mchte es jetzt einfach haben


Same ich hab grad schon ganz nervs nachgeschaut.. :| denk es war ein Joke..

----------


## S.Pearce

Wie heit die Gruppe denn?

----------


## lisschen_98

TMS - Test fr medizinische Studiengnge

----------


## S.Pearce

Merkwrdig das ganze. Bei mir ist jedenfalls nichts

----------


## pamutan

Schliee mich dem mal an. 

Kiel wre auch meine erste Wahl zwecks Nhe zu Familie und Freunden.

----------


## ehemaliger User_01112017_1

Es gibt auch wirklich jedes Jahr Leute die es witzig finden andere auf diese Weise zu verarschen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ich wollte eigtl nach Mainz, schaffe es mit meiner DN und einem 1.0 TMS nur knapp nicht den NC zu treffen. Wobei 1.0 sich sehr unmglich anhrt als Ergebnis  :Big Grin:  Aber falls ich einen guten Standardwert erreichen sollte wrde ich liebend gerne nach Mannheim.

----------


## medizinertest2017

Meins ist auch nicht da! Haha das hat mir gerade einen Riesen Schreck eingejagt 😂🙄

----------


## Chris_

Wenn man mal drber nachdenkt ists auch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass da jemand um 21:30 irgendwas macht. Htte ich auch vorher merken knnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## S.Pearce

Der Post auf fb ist inzwischen gelscht...

----------


## pamutan

Dem bin ich aber definitv auf dem Leim gegangen, das spricht Bnde ber meinen momentan fragilen Gemtszustand ^^,

----------


## AlysRose

ich glaub das ist hier fast jeder  ::-oopss:

----------


## medizinertest2017

Aber manche Leute in der Gruppe, die machen mir irgendwie wenig Mut.. die sind so berzeugt und so sicher😳

----------


## juliamac

> Will noch jemand nach Mnchen?


Ja, ich will nach Mnchen! Ich hab gelesen z.B dass man ungefhr 0,7 braucht um in Tbingen zu studieren, wie viel braucht man fr Mnchen? Hab gehrt 1,1 reicht schon, stimmt das?

----------


## AlysRose

lass dich von denen nicht verrckt machen ;) gibt immer ein paar Idioten, die anderen gerne Panik machen, egal wie es bei ihnen gelaufen ist! ich denke auerdem kann man den TMS selbst nur sehr schlecht einschtzen und in 2 Tagen haben wirs rum ^^

----------


## anna_143

Das Ergebnis MUSS einfach morgen kommen, sonst werde ich hier noch verrckt 😂

----------


## sudolas

Habe gestern mein mndliches Abitur gemacht, und mir die 1,5 gesichert. Jetzt muss der TMS funktionieren. Ich hab solche Angst. Normalerweise kommen die ja am 29. Relativ sicher raus. Wei jemand wie das die letzten jahre am 28. war? Wann kamen sie das letzte mal am 28. raus? Schaue sonst spter mal selbst, ist jetzt doch etwas zu spt. 😴

----------


## juliamac

> Habe gestern mein mndliches Abitur gemacht, und mir die 1,5 gesichert. Jetzt muss der TMS funktionieren. Ich hab solche Angst. Normalerweise kommen die ja am 29. Relativ sicher raus. Wei jemand wie das die letzten jahre am 28. war? Wann kamen sie das letzte mal am 28. raus? Schaue sonst spter mal selbst, ist jetzt doch etwas zu spt.


Irgendwann wars am 28. und sogar 27., aber 2016 nur erst am 29. von was ich gelesen habe :/

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Habe gestern mein mndliches Abitur gemacht, und mir die 1,5 gesichert. Jetzt muss der TMS funktionieren. Ich hab solche Angst. Normalerweise kommen die ja am 29. Relativ sicher raus. Wei jemand wie das die letzten jahre am 28. war? Wann kamen sie das letzte mal am 28. raus? Schaue sonst spter mal selbst, ist jetzt doch etwas zu spt. 😴


Wenn ich das jetzt nicht falsch nachgeschaut habe...  ::-oopss: 

2013: 27.
2014: 27.
2015: 29.
2016: 29.

----------


## AlysRose

dann wr ja jetzt mal der 28. dran ^^

----------


## lisschen_98

Letztes Jahr um die Zeit haben wir das mndliche Abi gefeiert und eine Freundin von mir hat stndig gecheckt ob ihre Ergebnisse da sind, damals fand ich das voll berzogen, und hab ihr immer erklrt es macht doch keinen Unterschied ob sie es jetzt oder am nchsten Tag liest  :Big Grin:  jetzt kann ich sie ganz gut verstehen

----------


## sudolas

Vielen dank miteinander!!😁
@lisschen ja so war das gestern auch!😂 sind nmlich essen gegangen und ich hatte das Handy permanent in der Hand! Das ist so nervenaufreibend. Wei gar nicht, was ich machen soll, wenn es nicht geklappt hat.😨

----------


## malzimtstern

> Will noch jemand nach Mnchen?


Ja, ich will auch unbedingt nach Mnchen 😍

----------


## Lienna

> Ich will nicht mehr warten.. das ist so bld, hab itb mal ne Facebooknachricht geschickt, mal schauen ob die was rauslassen


Hast du auf deine Nachricht berhaupt eine Antwort bekommen?

----------


## medizinertest2017

Ich bin so gespannt.. und ich hab so Angst, dass beim textverstndnis der Teil gestrichen wird, den ich bearbeitet habe.. einen ganzen Text hab ich nmlich nicht mehr geschafft ..

----------


## Lienna

Same same :/ war bei mir auch so. Aber vielleicht eine dann wenigstens die ein oder andere blind gekreuzte Antwort richtig

----------


## medizinertest2017

Oder wir haben Glck und dieser Text wurde sowieso rausgestrichen😎

----------


## lisschen_98

> Hast du auf deine Nachricht berhaupt eine Antwort bekommen?


Nope..

----------


## lisschen_98

> Ich bin so gespannt.. und ich hab so Angst, dass beim textverstndnis der Teil gestrichen wird, den ich bearbeitet habe.. einen ganzen Text hab ich nmlich nicht mehr geschafft ..


Die Texte ber Allergene und Blutbild waren Einstreutexte  :Smilie:  
Ich hatte den Text ber Allergene und der viel mir am leichtesten in der Bearbeitung ._. den Text danach hab ich leider nur noch sehr flchtig bearbeiten knnen, da werd ich also einiges verloren haben

----------


## medizinertest2017

Woher weit du das?

----------


## Robin98

Der Text mit den Allergenen wurde angeblich gestrichen...

----------


## flx189

Servus zusammen! 

Ich schliee mich den Vorposten hier an. Auch lange Zeit stiller Mitleser, langsam ist das alleine warten aber echt anstrengend. 
Hab ein 1,9 Abi und brauche entsprechend sehr gute Ergebnisse um noch eine Chance zu haben. Wunschuni wre bei mir auch Mnchen. 

@lisschen_98
Bzgl. Textverstndnis: Ist mit "Blutbild" der Text gemeint, in dem es darum ging zu beurteilen, welchen Einfluss Ausatmen/Einatmen etc. auf den pH-Wert hat? Bin mir bei diesem Text ziemlich sicher zumindest zwei Fehler zu haben und wre sehr froh, wenn es dieser Text wre, der gestrichen wird.

----------


## medizinertest2017

Werden 2 gestrichen? 
Also der ber Allergene, war Aufjedenfall ein anderer als das mit dem ein und ausatmen..

----------


## flx189

Es wird auf jeden Fall nur ein Text gestrichen, ansonsten kommt man ja nicht auf die 18 Punkte der Aufgabe. 
Allerdings kann es ja sein, dass nicht jeder den gleichen Einstreutext hatte. Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so gut an die Textaufgaben erinnern. 
Ein Text hat sich noch die unterschiedlichen Gifte von verschiedenen Tieren gedreht. 
Was genau meint ihr mit dem Text ber die Allergene? Mir fllt dazu spontan nichts ein.

----------


## fabsl03

Der Text mit den Allergene war aber nichts mit Giften oder so? (Weil der viel mir am leichtesten)
Und den mit dem Ein- und Ausatmen habe ich berhaupt nicht verstanden und mehr oder weniger geraten  :Big Grin:

----------


## flx189

Das wre jetzt echt ne super Nachricht, wenn der mit dem Ein- und Ausatmen gestrichen wird

----------


## Lienna

Oh mann, wir brauchen dringend Gewissheit ber unsere Ergebnisse

----------


## medizinertest2017

Ja verrckt machen bringt nichts. Trotzdem wrde ich gerne wissen, woher ihr Wissen knnt, was gestrichen wurde..

----------


## hi_mariee

Weil gewisse Texte alle hatten, es aber 2 Texte gab, die bei Gruppe A und B verschieden waren, das sollen dann wohl die Einstreutexte gewesen sein

----------


## Takko2000

> Weil gewisse Texte alle hatten, es aber 2 Texte gab, die bei Gruppe A und B verschieden waren, das sollen dann wohl die Einstreutexte gewesen sein


Ich kann mich schon garnicht an alle Texte erinnern, es gab einen ber den Synaptischen spalt der mega einfach war, dann einen ber Blutbild und einen ber Residualvolumen etc.  aber sonst keine Ahnung mehr  :Big Grin: 

Ich bin eben aufgewacht, hab ins forum geschaut und pltzlich waren es hier in dem Thread einige Seiten mehr an Beitrge und ich hab wieder einen Schock bekommen und dachte die Ergebnisse wren da  :Big Grin:  ich werde hier noch verrckt !!!

----------


## Ursa

Eine Bitte an alle, auch an die Leute, die sich noch nicht angemeldet haben: 
Bitte postet doch alle eure Abi- + kompletten TMS- Ergebnisse, sobald sie fr euch freigeschaltet sind. Denn dann kann man wieder fr den nchsten Jahrgang eine Orientierungsliste erstellen. Ich denke, das hilft so manchem weiter, sich seine eigene Machbarkeitsstudie zu erstellen.

----------


## flx189

@Takko2000 
Stimmt, an den mit dem Residualvolumen kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Synaptischer Spalt fllt mir spontan nicht mehr ein, aber hatte auch den Eindruck dass einige Texte echt machbar waren. Vielleicht sind sie deshalb nicht mehr so prsent  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takko2000

Synaptischer Spalt war der Text mit den Giften! Da wurde dann erklrt wie die Reizbertragung Funktioniert und welches Gift dann welchen Schaden verursacht !

----------


## flx189

@Takko2000
Ups  :Big Grin:  Man merkt wohl, dass ich Bio in das letzte Mal vor 6 Jahren hatte. 
Abi 13 btw, mittlerweile fast fertig mit meinem Bachelor in Wirtschaftsinfo, der aber dann parallel mit Medizin (wenn es klappt  :Big Grin: ) fertig gemacht wird. 

Fazit: Auch wenn man nach der 10. Bio abgewhlt hat, kann der Wunsch nach Medizin noch aufkommen. 



Wei noch jemand was der vierte Text war?

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich habe auch Bio abgewhlt, aber eher unfreiwillig. Ich musste mich zwischen Physik und Bio entscheiden und habe dann Physik genommen, ich htte lieber Bio anstelle von Chemie gehabt  :Big Grin:  
Ich kann mich an kaum was erinnern, auch nicht an die Texte ..

----------


## lisschen_98

> Woher weit du das?


Weil alle 3 gleiche Texte hatten und dann noch einen von den beiden mit Allergenen oder Blutbild  :Smilie:

----------


## pamutan

Inzwischen glaube ich nicht mehr an die heutige Bekanntgabe der Ergebnisse. Morgen sollte es aber mit Sicherheit klappen.

----------


## Josieeeeee

Wisst ihr noch wann die Texte mit Allergenen und Blutbild dran waren? Also 1., 2., 3. oder 4. Text? Oder ist die Reihenfolge bei allen unterschiedlich gewesen?

----------


## lisschen_98

> Wisst ihr noch wann die Texte mit Allergenen und Blutbild dran waren? Also 1., 2., 3. oder 4. Text? Oder ist die Reihenfolge bei allen unterschiedlich gewesen?


Es gab insgesamt 4 Testversionen.. Bei mir waren die Allergene der 2. Text, anscheinend gab es sogar eine Version da war es Text 4 (das fnde ich jetzt aber doch recht unfair..)

----------


## AlysRose

wie lief bei euch eigentlich das bilder zuordnen ganz am anfang. bei mir war das richtig schlecht, hab sie hlfte geraten oder so

----------


## lisschen_98

> wie lief bei euch eigentlich das bilder zuordnen ganz am anfang. bei mir war das richtig schlecht, hab sie hlfte geraten oder so


Bei mir auch, dabei bin ich bei den bungen in den letzten 2 Wochen immer durchgekommen (bei verschiedenen Anbietern). Ein Kumpel von mir, der wenn wir zusammen gebt haben immer viel langsamer war und oft nur die Hlfte oder 2/3 von dem geschafft hab, was ich schaffte, hat dafr ALLE bearbeiten knnen ^^

----------


## flx189

@lisschen_98 

Kannst du dich denn noch an alle Texte erinnern? Mich wrde es interessieren, was der vierte war  :Big Grin:

----------


## Josieeeeee

Jap.. deswegen frage ich nmlich.. ich finde auch, dass man bei so einer Aufgabenart, wo ein viertel quasi weggestrichen wird, nicht den Einstreutext auf z.B. Position 1 und 4 legen kann... Die Meisten gehen im Test wohl chronologisch vor und ich denke die Mehrheit, die nicht fertig geworden ist, hat den 4. Text nicht bearbeitet :/ das wre dann ja schon ein kleiner Vorteil, wenn man den Einstreutext als Vierten hatte :/ naja, vielleicht sind in dieser Testversion aber dafr die Einstreuaufgaben in Mathe etc. weiter vorne.. knnte ich mir jedenfalls vorstellen, um es fairer zu gestalten

----------


## lisschen_98

> @lisschen_98 
> 
> Kannst du dich denn noch an alle Texte erinnern? Mich wrde es interessieren, was der vierte war


Also ich hatte folgende Texte: Atmung, Glucosekonzentratiton im Blut bei Hunger, Gifte und deren Wirkung auf Synapsen und die Allergene

----------


## Karoludek

oh Gott, ich kann mich garnicht mehr an die Reihenfolge erinnern  ::-oopss:  Ich weiss nur, dass ich den 4. Text vor dem 3. gemacht habe, da der 4. fast nie der Einstreutext war..

----------


## Lienna

Ja so schlau htte ich auch als sein mssen. Hab darber in der Situation berhaupt nicht nachgedacht. 
Naja ist nicht mehr zu ndern

----------


## medizinertest2017

> Also ich hatte folgende Texte: Atmung, Glucosekonzentratiton im Blut bei Hunger, Gifte und deren Wirkung auf Synapsen und die Allergene


Ich hatte auch die Texte.. die Allergene waren irgendwo in der Mitte, den hab ich nicht mehr geschafft zu bearbeiten ..

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Ich hatte auch die Texte.. die Allergene waren irgendwo in der Mitte, den hab ich nicht mehr geschafft zu bearbeiten ..


Das ist in deinem Fall doch super  :Top:  Ich habe auch einen Text nicht vollstndig bearbeiten knnen und ich meine, das war auch der Allergene Text  ::-oopss:

----------


## medizinertest2017

Wieso gibt es diese Einstreuaufgaben eigentlich? Als wre es nicht schn schwer genug ..

----------


## Takko2000

> Wieso gibt es diese Einstreuaufgaben eigentlich? Als wre es nicht schn schwer genug ..


Ich kann mich an den Allergene Text garnicht erinnern 🤔🤔 was genau wurde da denn erklrt ?

----------


## flx189

Diese Texte werden evaluiert und dann in den nchsten Jahren verwendet. Dadurch soll ein konstantes Niveau zwischen den verschiedenen Jahren erreicht werden. Mit den Ergebnissen aus den Texten kann ITB dann einschtzen, wie anspruchsvoll diese waren.

----------


## flx189

Vielen Dank  :Smilie:  
Mit Atmung meinst du den bzgl. dem Residualvolumen etc. oder? 
Der Text mit der Glucosekonzentration war mir wohl entfallen. Muss aber auch eingestehen, dass ich mich auch jetzt nur dunkel daran erinnern kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## flx189

Wie war MedNat. bei euch eigentlich? 
Daran hab ich noch weniger Erinnerungen als an die Texte. Bei den anderen Aufgaben wusste ich noch wie weit ich gekommen bin etc. Bei MedNat ist irgendwie alles weg  :Big Grin:

----------


## lisschen_98

> Ich kann mich an den Allergene Text garnicht erinnern  was genau wurde da denn erklrt ?


Da ging es um 4 Allergietypen, kann aber auch sein, dass du den Blutbild-Text hattest  :Smilie:

----------


## lisschen_98

> Vielen Dank  
> Mit Atmung meinst du den bzgl. dem Residualvolumen etc. oder? 
> Der Text mit der Glucosekonzentration war mir wohl entfallen. Muss aber auch eingestehen, dass ich mich auch jetzt nur dunkel daran erinnern kann


ja genau, da gings glaub um die nderung bei einer respiratorischen/ metabolischen Azidose/Alkalose, aber so ganz sicher bin ich nicht mehr..

----------


## S.Pearce

Wenn man sieht wie viele leute aktuell hier online sind  :Big Grin: 

Leider ist immer noch nichts da  :Frown:  ich mein ich hab nicht gelernt und rechne eh mit einem unterdurchschnittlichem Ergebnis, aber neugierig ist man ja trotzdem

----------


## medizinertest2017

> ja genau, da gings glaub um die nderung bei einer respiratorischen/ metabolischen Azidose/Alkalose, aber so ganz sicher bin ich nicht mehr..


Du hast ein Wahnsinns Gedchtnis, ich kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern 😅

----------


## AlysRose

mednat bin ich bis auf eine aufgabe durchgekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lienna

also das beste Gefhl habe ich bei Fakten & Figuren lernen und Schlauchfiguren

----------


## lisschen_98

> Du hast ein Wahnsinns Gedchtnis, ich kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern 😅


Danke  :Smilie: 

Leider lief es trotzdem richtig schlecht.. Meine Familie durfte bestimmt ne Woche meine schlechte Laune ertragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robin98

Da so viele Online sind😄
Habt ihr euch lange auf den TMS vorbereitet?
Am Testtag hab ich mit einigen gesprochen und viele haben gar nichts gemacht und hatten dann teilweise ble Zeitprobleme, weil sie die Aufgaben halt noch nie gemacht haben.

----------


## Noxa

> Abi 13 btw, mittlerweile fast fertig mit meinem Bachelor in Wirtschaftsinfo, der aber dann parallel mit Medizin (wenn es klappt ) fertig gemacht wird.


Fast genau dasselbe bei mir, nur dass ich Bioinfo statt Winfo mache.  :Big Grin: 
Weit du schon, wie genau du das mit dem Doppelstudium handhaben wrdest? Also direkt frs erste Semester beantragen oder erst mal Medizin alleine anfangen?

----------


## lisschen_98

> Da so viele Online sind
> Habt ihr euch lange auf den TMS vorbereitet?
> Am Testtag hab ich mit einigen gesprochen und viele haben gar nichts gemacht und hatten dann teilweise ble Zeitprobleme, weil sie die Aufgaben halt noch nie gemacht haben.


Ich htte definitiv mehr machen knnen, hab aber durchaus was fr den TMS getan..
Hatte auch ziemliche Zeitprobleme^^  :Big Grin:  Habe so 4-5 Wochen etwas gemacht

----------


## flx189

> ja genau, da gings glaub um die nderung bei einer respiratorischen/ metabolischen Azidose/Alkalose, aber so ganz sicher bin ich nicht mehr..


Okay, dann lag ich wohl falsch. Ich hatte mit Blutbild genau den Text mit der Azidose/Alkalose etc. verstanden. 
Verdammt. Genau in dem Test mit Azidose/Alkalose habe ich wohl zwei Fehler.

----------


## flx189

> Da so viele Online sind😄
> Habt ihr euch lange auf den TMS vorbereitet?
> Am Testtag hab ich mit einigen gesprochen und viele haben gar nichts gemacht und hatten dann teilweise ble Zeitprobleme, weil sie die Aufgaben halt noch nie gemacht haben.


Ich habe mich ca. 3 Wochen intensiv auf den Test vorbereitet. Hatte aber nicht das Gefhl, dass eine lngere Vorbereitung mehr genutzt htte. rgerlich war, dass ich bei Schlauchfiguren nur bis 19 Bild gekommen bin und das in der Vorbereitung einer meiner sichersten Kategorien war. Auch zeitlich immer locker durch. Ebenso enttuscht bin von Figuren. Der Rest kann von okay bis sehr gut alles sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## medizinertest2017

> also das beste Gefhl habe ich bei Fakten & Figuren lernen und Schlauchfiguren


Schlaufiguren hab ich so versemmelt, weil ich von der ersten Aufgabe so verwirrt war.. dass es so schlecht lief..

----------


## flx189

> Fast genau dasselbe bei mir, nur dass ich Bioinfo statt Winfo mache. 
> Weit du schon, wie genau du das mit dem Doppelstudium handhaben wrdest? Also direkt frs erste Semester beantragen oder erst mal Medizin alleine anfangen?


Dann bin ich wohl nicht alleine  :Smilie:  Auch ein 1,9 Abi? Wo mchtest du dich bewerben? 

Ich wrde es direkt frs erste Semester beantragen. Muss mich damit aber noch genauer auseinandersetzen, sobald ich eine Zusage habe. Der Plan ist den Bachelor inklusive Bachelorarbeit bis Ende September soweit fertig zu haben, dass nur noch zwei Prfungen offen sind, die dann im ersten Semester Medizin geschrieben werden sollten.

----------


## medizinertest2017

Achja und die formalen Probleme mit dem rechnen.. das war irgendwie auch grausig haha viel zu wenig Zeit

----------


## Charlyxyz

Also Schlauchfiguren waren zwar noch nie meine Strke, aber beim Test musste ich leider viele raten.. Hab auch eher ein schlechtes Gefhl so insgesamt :/

----------


## flx189

> mednat bin ich bis auf eine aufgabe durchgekommen


Das hrt sich ja schonmal gut an  :Smilie:  
Mir schwirrt immer eine Aufgabe 22 als letzte Aufgabe im Kopf rum, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich hab im Mrz angefangen, also zwei Monate ungefhr. Im Februar habe ich mir erstmal nur die Aufgabentypen angeschaut.. 
bis auf Figuren (lief richtig schlecht, Fakten dafr umso besser), Kusa und Muster bin ich aber immer wohl durchgekommen, trotzdem werde ich langsam so richtig nervs ..

----------


## flx189

> Ich hab im Mrz angefangen, also zwei Monate ungefhr. Im Februar habe ich mir erstmal nur die Aufgabentypen angeschaut.. 
> bis auf Figuren (lief richtig schlecht, Fakten dafr umso besser), Kusa und Muster bin ich aber immer wohl durchgekommen, trotzdem werde ich langsam so richtig nervs ..


Kuss bist du im Test durchgekommen? Dann bist du soweit ich wei der erst im Forum der die 40 gepackt hat. 
Ich war bei Zeile 26, allerdings mit eignen Fehlern. Die geraden Zahlen bis 6 aus den Vorbereitungsbchern waren mir noch im Hinterkopf...

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Um Gottes Willen nein!  :Big Grin:  bis auf Figuren, Kusa und Muster bin ich durchgekommen. 
Ich bin bis Zeile 22 gekommen mit einigen bewussten Fehlern ..

----------


## flx189

> Kuss bist du im Test durchgekommen? Dann bist du soweit ich wei der erst im Forum der die 40 gepackt hat. 
> Ich war bei Zeile 26, allerdings mit eignen Fehlern. Die geraden Zahlen bis 6 aus den Vorbereitungsbchern waren mir noch im Hinterkopf...


Ich glaub ich leg mich die nchsten drei Tage einfach schlafen. Mit dem lesen klappt es ja schon hervorragend  ::-oopss:

----------


## flx189

> Um Gottes Willen nein!  bis auf Figuren, Kusa und Muster bin ich durchgekommen. 
> Ich bin bis Zeile 22 gekommen mit einigen bewussten Fehlern ..


Dann hast du ja aber solide Aussichten.  :Smilie:  
Bei mir war Schlauchfiguren noch nicht solide. Mathe war ich durch, mit 3 Aufgaben die ich mir nochmal anschauen wollte. Da war dann aber leider die Zeit zu Ende und die Felder im Test leer. Texte bin ich durchgekommen, Diagramme auch. Fakten drfte eigentlich alles passen, Figuren waren vogelwild  :Big Grin:

----------


## LeNudels

Man, ohne Spa, je mehr hier darber geschrieben wird, desto fucking aufgeregter werde ich.
Schreibt doch lieber ber den Confed Cup oder sowas

----------


## AlysRose

also ich hab mich auch zwei Monate vorbereitet, ich glaub aber, dass auer beim konzentriert&sorgfltig arbeiten auch 3-4 wochen zum gleichen Ergebnis gefhrt htten. Bei mir lief bilder zuordnen, wie gesagt, nicht sehr gut. Bei Schlauchfiguren bin ich durchgekommen, bei mednat fast auch. Bei konzentriert und sorgfltig arbeitn kam ich etwas ber die Hlfte, glaub ich, hab aber ein paar Fehler gemacht. Bei quantitative und formale Probleme haben mir glaub ich vier gefehlt, figuren zuordnen glaub ich auch so 3 oder 4, fakten hab ich fertig bekommen und text auch. statistiken haben mir auch so 4 gefehlt. willaber gar nicht wissen, wie viele leichtsinnsfehler mir unterlaufen sind, hatte nach zwei stunden schon meha kopfschmerzen...

----------


## Lienna

> Bei mir war Schlauchfiguren noch nicht solide. Mathe war ich durch, mit 3 Aufgaben die ich mir nochmal anschauen wollte. Da war dann aber leider die Zeit zu Ende und die Felder im Test leer. Texte bin ich durchgekommen, Diagramme auch. Fakten drfte eigentlich alles passen, Figuren waren vogelwild


Dann hast du ja ein gutes Testergebnis zu erwarten  :Top:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Hast wohl recht... mchte denn jemand von euch am liebsten in eine Stadt, die ziemlich weit von der Heimat entfernt ist? Bewusst oder unbewusst?

----------


## AlysRose

also ich will Hamburg oder mannheim. Mannheim wre so ziemlich das nheste und hamburg somit ziemlich weit weg, denk hat beides seine Vorteile, mir gehts letztendlich um den studienaufbau. Ort ist dann eher zweitrangig

----------


## flx189

> Dann hast du ja ein gutes Testergebnis zu erwarten


Das wre auch notwendig, wenn es mit einem 1,9 Abi noch klappen soll  :Smilie:  
Kann aber natrlich immer noch die Leichtsinnsfehler geben. Und Muster + Schlauchfiguren bin ich wie gesagt nicht durchgekommen :/

Wie lief es bei dir denn?

----------


## Lienna

Wenn Kiel nicht klappen sollte, ich hab nur noch Unis in Baden-Wrttemberg und Bayern im Visier. Also ja, denn ich komme aus SH

----------


## lisschen_98

Diese Qual wenn man wei, dass man jetzt gehen muss und erst gegen 21 Uhr wieder Internet haben wird :| aber immerhin hab ich dann auch mal was anderes zu tun :Big Grin:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> Diese Qual wenn man wei, dass man jetzt gehen muss und erst gegen 21 Uhr wieder Internet haben wird :| aber immerhin hab ich dann auch mal was anderes zu tun


Ist doch voll entspannt dann  :Big Grin:

----------


## Takko2000

Ich bin bei einigen Aufgabentyen ganz durchgekommen jedoch auch manche nicht so gut, bei Mathe hatte ich die Zeit nichtig Blick und konnte die letzten 5 Aufgaben garnicht ankreuzen !!!  :Frown: (( das hat mich so aufgeregt. Figuren und Fakten liegen in der Vorbereitung auch besser. Und bei KUSA bin ich auch nur bis Zeile 19 mit Fehlern gekommen.

----------


## medizinertest2017

Seid ganz ehrlich.. mit welchem Ergebnis rechnet ihr? Also auf welches hofff ihr (realistisch gesehen)? Das frage ich mich die ganze Zeit.. ab wann darf man enttuscht sein? 
Klar ich brauche >90% aber, wie sieht es bei euch aus?

----------


## Josieeeeee

Also bei Schlauchfiguren hatte ich eigentlich von den Aufgaben her ein sehr gutes Gefhl. Bin komplett durchgekommen und habe noch 2-3 Minuten kontrollieren knnen, aber mein riesiges Problem war, dass ich ab der ca. 5. Aufgabe in der Zeile verrutscht war und dann alles durchstreichen musste und neu ankreuzen musste :/ ich hoffe der Computer erkennt das richtig und ich habe nicht irgendwie dann ein formales Problem :/ das wre mega dmlich

----------


## pamutan

Ich brauche mindestens einen TMS von >=70% fr eine realistische Chance. Allerdings rechne ich eher mit 50-60%  :peng:  .

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Diese Qual wenn man wei, dass man jetzt gehen muss und erst gegen 21 Uhr wieder Internet haben wird :| aber immerhin hab ich dann auch mal was anderes zu tun


Bist nicht alleine  ::-winky:  Ich muss jetzt zum KPP und habe auch erst gegen 22 Uhr wieder Internet

----------


## Ursa

ich denke, fr heute knnt ihr euch was anderes vornehmen. Kommt frhestens morgen. Letztes Jahr kam es so gegen 11 Uhr oder so, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

----------


## flx189

> Seid ganz ehrlich.. mit welchem Ergebnis rechnet ihr? Also auf welches hofff ihr (realistisch gesehen)? Das frage ich mich die ganze Zeit.. ab wann darf man enttuscht sein? 
> Klar ich brauche >90% aber, wie sieht es bei euch aus?


Ich brauche ebenfalls >90% und bin darunter auch auf jeden Fall enttuscht. Hab die Originalversionen gemacht und hatte, gerechnet mit allen 4 Einstreuaufgaben immer zustzlich abgezogen, einmal 136 und 138 Punkte. Hab es auch in absolut realistischer Testumgebung gemacht. 

Gemessen an den 130 Punkten, die die letzten Jahre fr die >90% notwendig waren, hab ich aus meiner Erinnerung mal ein bisschen die Aufgaben berschlagen. Es ist auf jeden Fall noch mglich, allerdings kommt es doch sehr darauf an, ob das, was ich bearbeitet habe, auch stimmt.

----------


## AlysRose

um relativ sicher zu sein brauch ich >84% glaub aber noch nicht daran, dass ich das hab, eher so 60% -.-

----------


## AlysRose

> Bist nicht alleine  Ich muss jetzt zum KPP und habe auch erst gegen 22 Uhr wieder Internet


gute nerven beim KPP, hab meins glcklicherweise schon rum, war die hlfte der Zeit auf ner ziemlich miesen Station -.-

----------


## Lienna

um auf der sichern Seite zu sein, msste mein Ergebnis >70% sein, aber sicherer wrde ich mich mit dem Ergebnis >80% fhlen. Man wei ja nicht, wie der NC dieses Jahr wird

----------


## LeNudels

> Ich brauche ebenfalls >90% und bin darunter auch auf jeden Fall enttuscht. Hab die Originalversionen gemacht und hatte, gerechnet mit allen 4 Einstreuaufgaben immer zustzlich abgezogen, einmal 136 und 138 Punkte. Hab es auch in absolut realistischer Testumgebung gemacht. 
> 
> Gemessen an den 130 Punkten, die die letzten Jahre fr die >90% notwendig waren, hab ich aus meiner Erinnerung mal ein bisschen die Aufgaben berschlagen. Es ist auf jeden Fall noch mglich, allerdings kommt es doch sehr darauf an, ob das, was ich bearbeitet habe, auch stimmt.


Das Problem ist, dass die Originalaufgaben viel leichter als der Test sind und dementsprechend von deiner realistischen testumgebung nicht mehr viel brig bleibt.

----------


## AlysRose

> Das Problem ist, dass die Originalaufgaben viel leichter als der Test sind und dementsprechend von deiner realistischen testumgebung nicht mehr viel brig bleibt.


haha ja, war voll geschockt als ich im test sa und der einfach viel schwerer war

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich brauche ber 80% und hoffe, dass es das auch wird ..

----------


## medizinertest2017

Aber wir fanden es ja alle schwer.. das drckt ja die Punkte die man braucht nach unten, wenn viele Leute schlechter waren .. sonst wre es ja nicht allen so Mega schwer gefallen oder? Also ich glaube der Test war schwerer als sonst

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich fand ihn recht in Ordnung.. und das verunsichert mich auch total  :Big Grin:

----------


## doktorblasko

Geht das BLB auch?

BTT: Vergesst nicht, dass der Durchschnitt des Forums nicht den Durchschnitt des Tests widerspiegelt. Im Gegenteil, es gibt viele, die komplett unvorbereitet in den Test sind und sich nicht wirklich fr die Ergebnisse interessieren, was uns besser dastehen lsst. Hoffe ich konnte irgendwie beim Beruhigen helfen, denke aber nein.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlysRose

> Geht das BLB auch?
> 
> BTT: Vergesst nicht, dass der Durchschnitt des Forums nicht den Durchschnitt des Tests widerspiegelt. Im Gegenteil, es gibt viele, die komplett unvorbereitet in den Test sind und sich nicht wirklich fr die Ergebnisse interessieren, was uns besser dastehen lsst. Hoffe ich konnte irgendwie beim Beruhigen helfen, denke aber nein.


warum machen die den test, wenn sie das ergebnis nicht ineressiert?

----------


## doktorblasko

> warum machen die den test, wenn sie das ergebnis nicht ineressiert?


Gut, das ist ein wenig untertrieben, aber es gibt viele, die nicht stndig im Forum angespannt nach neuen Infos schauen, ergo weniger Interesse zeigen und sich somit auch tendenziell schlechter vorbereitet haben als der Durchschnitt hier.

----------


## AlysRose

hoffen wirs  :Big Grin:

----------


## hi_mariee

Ich glaube heute kommt nichts mehr 😕 Schrecklich diese Ungewissheit

----------


## Sebastian2000

Ich befrchte, dass es auch morgen nicht kommt... In den letzten Jahren konnte man sich einen Tag vor Herausgeben der Ergebnisse fr mehrere Stunden nicht anmelden... aber im Moment funktioniert die Seite ja einwandfrei 😬

----------


## Hambro

Melde mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder.  :hmmm...: 

Ich tippe mal, dass die Ergebnisse morgen kommen werden. Bin auch echt gespannt und aufgeregt. Hab ein total schlechtes Gefhl. 

Aber letzendlich hilft ja sowieso nur warten!

Wnsche euch allen ein fr euch optimales Ergebnis. Viel Glck!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Yvi99

Hallo zusammen!  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich habe den TMS auch dieses Jahr gemacht. Und ich bin so froh, dass ich mit meiner Angst nicht alleine bin. Bei mir ist der Test nicht sozusagen "berlebenswichtig". Habe eine Abischnitt von 1,2 und bewerbe mich nur an zwei Unis, wo der TMS relevant - an Kln und Bochum. In Bochum werde ich glaube ich auch ohne TMS reinkommen, aber in Kln brchte ich mindestens einen Standardwert von 108 um einen Platz zu bekommen. Ich mchte aber unbedingt nach Kln :Traurig: 

So meine Frage: Wer bewirbt sich denn auch an den zwei Unis? Das wrde mich so interessieren.  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ich glaube auch, dass die Ergebnisse morgen drauen sein werden. Mit heute habe ich gar nicht gerechnet. Aber mssen wir so sehen noch eine Nacht schlafen und dann wissen wir es.

----------


## Sebastian2000

> Hallo zusammen!  
> 
> Ich habe den TMS auch dieses Jahr gemacht. Und ich bin so froh, dass ich mit meiner Angst nicht alleine bin. Bei mir ist der Test nicht sozusagen "berlebenswichtig". Habe eine Abischnitt von 1,2 und bewerbe mich nur an zwei Unis, wo der TMS relevant - an Kln und Bochum. In Bochum werde ich glaube ich auch ohne TMS reinkommen, aber in Kln brchte ich mindestens einen Standardwert von 108 um einen Platz zu bekommen. Ich mchte aber unbedingt nach Kln
> 
> So meine Frage: Wer bewirbt sich denn auch an den zwei Unis? Das wrde mich so interessieren. 
> 
> Und ich glaube auch, dass die Ergebnisse morgen drauen sein werden. Mit heute habe ich gar nicht gerechnet. Aber mssen wir so sehen noch eine Nacht schlafen und dann wissen wir es.


Hallo!  :Smilie:  ich habe auch genau wie du ein Abi von 1,2 und plane mich auf Bonn (1. OP) und Kln (2. OP) zu bewerben. Je nach TMS-Ergebnis gebe ich noch Freiburg (2. OP, dann wrde ich Kln an 3. OP angeben), Ulm oder Bochum mit an. Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass du den SW von 108 packst! 

Ich hoffe so, dass die Ergebnisse morgen kommen! Mann, wir haben jetzt 2 Monate gewartet und ich halt das nicht mehr aus 😶

----------


## Lng39

> Hallo!  ich habe auch genau wie du ein Abi von 1,2 und plane mich auf Bonn (1. OP) und Kln (2. OP) zu bewerben. Je nach TMS-Ergebnis gebe ich noch Freiburg (2. OP, dann wrde ich Kln an 3. OP angeben), Ulm oder Bochum mit an. Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass du den SW von 108 packst! 
> 
> Ich hoffe so, dass die Ergebnisse morgen kommen! Mann, wir haben jetzt 2 Monate gewartet und ich halt das nicht mehr aus 😶


Bei mir auch 1,2 und Wunschuni Kln, also hoffe ich auch auf >108. Euch viel Glck!

----------


## Fabi97

> So meine Frage: Wer bewirbt sich denn auch an den zwei Unis? Das wrde mich so interessieren.


Hey  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich mchte auch am liebsten in NRW bleiben. Habe allerdings nur eine 1,5 und bin deshalb total auf den TMS angewiesen. Fr Bochum bruchte ich aber eine 1,0 im Test, was eher utopisch ist. Fr Kln einen Standardwert von min. 110, dann htte es letztes WiSe gereicht, aber man wei ja nicht, ob das dieses Jahr auch wieder so ist. Ich bezweifle das, weil letztes Jahr viele Bewerber das neue AdH in Kln wahrscheinlich nicht richtig auf dem Schirm hatten. Bei mir wird das also eher eine heikle Sache, weil mein TMS wirklich sehr gut sein muss  :Traurig:

----------


## juliamac

> Geht das BLB auch?
> 
> BTT: Vergesst nicht, dass der Durchschnitt des Forums nicht den Durchschnitt des Tests widerspiegelt. Im Gegenteil, es gibt viele, die komplett unvorbereitet in den Test sind und sich nicht wirklich fr die Ergebnisse interessieren, was uns besser dastehen lsst. Hoffe ich konnte irgendwie beim Beruhigen helfen, denke aber nein.


Ich glaube du hast wohl Recht, nach der Prfung habe ich vielen zugehrt, die dachten, die man nur 50% des Tests schaffen musste, um eine gute Ergebnis zu bekommen. Trotzdem habe ich immernoch ein schlechtes Gefhl :/ hoffe wir werden alle positiv berrascht

----------


## juliamac

Und Leute wie wisst ihr wie viel ihr fr die Unis braucht? Bei vielen in Hochschulstart steht nur dass es 49:51 verteilt wird, aber das bedeutet ja, dass die, die eine DN schlechter als 1,3 haben, keine Chance haben, oder? Das ist echt verwirrend, ich glaube auch, weil ich Abi im Ausland gemacht habe und fast keine Info bekommt habe

----------


## Noxa

> Dann bin ich wohl nicht alleine  Auch ein 1,9 Abi? Wo mchtest du dich bewerben? 
> 
> Ich wrde es direkt frs erste Semester beantragen. Muss mich damit aber noch genauer auseinandersetzen, sobald ich eine Zusage habe. Der Plan ist den Bachelor inklusive Bachelorarbeit bis Ende September soweit fertig zu haben, dass nur noch zwei Prfungen offen sind, die dann im ersten Semester Medizin geschrieben werden sollten.



Nee, 1,5. Mein Favorit wre Mannheim, aber da muss der TMS schon sehr gut werden. Ansonsten hoffe ich auf Marburg oder Gieen. Aber letztendlich bin ich froh, wenn ich irgendwo reinkomme.  :Big Grin:  Wo willst du dich bewerben?

Das klingt ja sogar ganz entspannt, dann drck ich mal die Daumen, dass das alles so hinhaut.  :Smilie: 
Ich brauch leider noch mindestens 1 Semester + Bachelorarbeit und weil ja beide Fcher zulassungsbeschrnkt sind und es Bioinfo ja auch nicht an allzu vielen Unis gibt, wird das vermutlich noch etwas komplizierter werden.  ::-oopss: 


Oh, man, jedesmal, wenn ich hier reinschaue, und so viele neue Seiten sehe, krieg ich einen halben Herzinfarkt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yvi99

@ Sebastian2000  
Ja scheint so, dass du in Bereich Kln bzw. Bonn bleiben oder gehen willst. Ich habe auch Bonn eingetragen, aber als 6.OP, da die Uni so zwei Fahrtstunden entfernt ist und ich mglichst nicht weit weg von meiner Familie wohnen mchte.
Wie sieht das denn in Freiburg aus? Das habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen

Ich glaube aber leider, dass man fr dieses Jahr einen hheren Standardwert bentigt, da letztes Jahr viele das neue AdH-System in Kln mitbekommen haben. Einer aus meiner Schule hat letztes Jahr Abi gemacht. Er war der viertbeste in NRW mit 0,8. Er wollte auch Medizin studieren. Er hat nur Kln eingetragen, weil er sich so sicher war, einen Platz zu bekommen - wre ich eigentlich auch. Nur er kam nicht in die Abiturbestenquote rein. Da er den TMS nicht gemacht hat, hat er nur 51 Punkte erreichen knnen. Also hat er keinen Platz bekommen - mit 0,8(!). Der TMS kann also schon was reien.

@Fabi97 
Hmm ... 1,5 ist schon gut aber schon richtig auf der Kippe in NRW. Mchte ja auch hier in NRW bleiben und eigentlich ab 1,3 wird es schon schwierig. Wo bewirbst du dich denn noch? Ich wrde an deiner Stelle vielleicht noch Frankfurt in Betracht ziehen. Da mit einem guten TMS von z.B. 1,3 und es ist schon sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du einen Platz bekommst

----------


## Fabi97

@Yvi99

Ja, NRW wird wirklich sehr knapp. Grere Chancen habe ich dann zB in Marburg, Ulm und Gieen. Aber auch da brauche ich einen guten TMS.

----------


## Sebastian2000

> @ Sebastian2000  
> Ja scheint so, dass du in Bereich Kln bzw. Bonn bleiben oder gehen willst. Ich habe auch Bonn eingetragen, aber als 6.OP, da die Uni so zwei Fahrtstunden entfernt ist und ich mglichst nicht weit weg von meiner Familie wohnen mchte.
> Wie sieht das denn in Freiburg aus? Das habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen
> 
> Ich glaube aber leider, dass man fr dieses Jahr einen hheren Standardwert bentigt, da letztes Jahr viele das neue AdH-System in Kln mitbekommen haben. Einer aus meiner Schule hat letztes Jahr Abi gemacht. Er war der viertbeste in NRW mit 0,8. Er wollte auch Medizin studieren. Er hat nur Kln eingetragen, weil er sich so sicher war, einen Platz zu bekommen - wre ich eigentlich auch. Nur er kam nicht in die Abiturbestenquote rein. Da er den TMS nicht gemacht hat, hat er nur 51 Punkte erreichen knnen. Also hat er keinen Platz bekommen - mit 0,8(!). Der TMS kann also schon was reien.
> 
> @Fabi97 
> Hmm ... 1,5 ist schon gut aber schon richtig auf der Kippe in NRW. Mchte ja auch hier in NRW bleiben und eigentlich ab 1,3 wird es schon schwierig. Wo bewirbst du dich denn noch? Ich wrde an deiner Stelle vielleicht noch Frankfurt in Betracht ziehen. Da mit einem guten TMS von z.B. 1,3 und es ist schon sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du einen Platz bekommst


Genau so ist es auch. Da ich genau zwischen Kln und Bonn wohne und zu beiden Unis nur ca. 20 Minuten Fahrzeit habe, bieten sie sich einfach am besten fr mich an. Bei mir ist Bochum auch 2 Stunden entfernt und deswegen relativ weit unten.

In Freiburg wird ein TMS mit Prozentrang 70 mit 0,3 auf die Abinote boniert. Letztes WS lag die Auswahlgrenze bei 1,0, sodass wir mit 1,2 und TMS-PR 70 sicher reingekommen wren. In Kln hat man ja mit PR 70 keine Chance zum WS, insofern ist Freiburg ne ganz gute Alternative  :Smilie: 

Das befrchte ich auch. Ich kenne auch viele, die von dem neuen AdH in Kln letztes Jahr nichts gehrt hatten und da waren sie dann direkt ohne TMS raus, weil die Auswahlgrenze bei 58,8 lag. Das ist echt bitter. Ich denke, dass man dieses WS mindestens 61, wenn nicht 62 Punkte brauchen wird, um in Kln angenommen zu werden, weil mittlerweise ja jeder wei, dass man fr Kln den TMS gemacht haben muss.

----------


## medizinertest2017

Ich hab gerade nochmal in der Facebookgruppe gelesen.. also da mssen ja eigentlich alle 100% haben 😅

----------


## medizinertest2017

Wie lange msste man mit 1,2 warten? Auch 6 Jahre ?

----------


## Yvi99

> Wie lange msste man mit 1,2 warten? Auch 6 Jahre ?


Ja wahrscheinlich 7 Jahre nach dem Stand vom letzten Jahr. Der Schnitt spielt nur eine Rolle bei gleicher Wartesemensteranzahl. Aber mit 1,2 bekommt man irgendwo einen Platz. Da muss man nicht unbedingt warten, wenn man nicht unbedingt in Mnchen oder Tbingen studieren mchte.

----------


## Yvi99

> @Yvi99
> 
> Ja, NRW wird wirklich sehr knapp. Grere Chancen habe ich dann zB in Marburg, Ulm und Gieen. Aber auch da brauche ich einen guten TMS.


Das stimmt. Wnsche dir viel Glck, dass es klappt!  :Grinnnss!:  Wird schon irgendwie. Aber was ist dein Plan B, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Lienna

> Ich befrchte, dass es auch morgen nicht kommt... In den letzten Jahren konnte man sich einen Tag vor Herausgeben der Ergebnisse fr mehrere Stunden nicht anmelden... aber im Moment funktioniert die Seite ja einwandfrei 😬


Ich hoffe, dass du NICHT Recht hast. Es wre schon ziemlich doof, wenn wir seit Jahren das erste Mal die Ergebnisse wirklich erst am 30. bekommen wrden 
Aber letztes Jahr haben sie den Test ja auch schon ne knappe Woche vor uns geschrieben und vielleicht brauchen sie einfach noch den einen Tag morgen um alles hochzuladen

----------


## Yvi99

> Genau so ist es auch. Da ich genau zwischen Kln und Bonn wohne und zu beiden Unis nur ca. 20 Minuten Fahrzeit habe, bieten sie sich einfach am besten fr mich an. Bei mir ist Bochum auch 2 Stunden entfernt und deswegen relativ weit unten.
> 
> In Freiburg wird ein TMS mit Prozentrang 70 mit 0,3 auf die Abinote boniert. Letztes WS lag die Auswahlgrenze bei 1,0, sodass wir mit 1,2 und TMS-PR 70 sicher reingekommen wren. In Kln hat man ja mit PR 70 keine Chance zum WS, insofern ist Freiburg ne ganz gute Alternative 
> 
> Das befrchte ich auch. Ich kenne auch viele, die von dem neuen AdH in Kln letztes Jahr nichts gehrt hatten und da waren sie dann direkt ohne TMS raus, weil die Auswahlgrenze bei 58,8 lag. Das ist echt bitter. Ich denke, dass man dieses WS mindestens 61, wenn nicht 62 Punkte brauchen wird, um in Kln angenommen zu werden, weil mittlerweise ja jeder wei, dass man fr Kln den TMS gemacht haben muss.


Das ist echt praktisch, wenn man zwei Universitten in der Nhe hat. Bei mir ist gerade mal Dsseldorf "in der Nhe" (30 Minuten Fahrzeit mit dem Auto / mit Bus und Bahn 1 1/2 Stunden). Da sind meine Chance aber nicht so gro, dass ich angenommen werde, wenn der NC bei 1,2 liegt und selbst noch beim Nachrckverfahren dabei geblieben ist.

Mit Freiburg ist das echt praktisch  :Grinnnss!:  Mit 70% gehrt man meine so zum Durchschnitt, oder? Aber dass man seinen Schnitt um 0,3 verbessern kann ich schon richtig gut. Da sollte man schon echt safe sein mit 1,2. Wenn ich mich nicht so auf NRW festnageln wrde, htte ich die Uni auch in Betracht gezogen.

Ich habe so ein Gefhl, dass man mindestens 62 Punkte haben muss. Wahrscheinlich sogar mehr. Jetzt wei wirklich jeder, dass in Kln der TMS relevant ist. Aber wir knnen trotzdem eine Chance haben, wenn wir hoffentlich morgen wissen, welches Ergebnis wir haben. Bin auch langsam ungeduldig  :Grinnnss!: 

Hast du jetzt sechs Unis eingetragen oder nicht? Ich kenne auch Leute, die z.B. nur zwei oder drei eintragen

----------


## Riza_aaa

Ich wrde das mit Kln nicht so berschtzen . Letztes Jahr hat man auch in Mannheim und Heidelberg gedacht dass es extrem steigen wird und dann ist es sogar um zwei Punkte gesunken !

----------


## Sebastian2000

@Lienna Ich hoffe auch, dass wir morgen schon die Ergebnisse bekommen. Aber Freitag ist gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich.

@Yvi99 In Bonn und Dsseldorf hat man einfach keine Ahnung, wie viele mit 1,2 noch reingekommen sind. Deswegen kann man seine Chancen schwer einschtzen. 

Ich wrde auch am liebsten in NRW bleiben, aber wenn Freiburg die sicherere Alternative ist, wrde ich auch dahin ziehen.
Joa und mit 70% ist man natrlich nicht bombig gut, weil ja immerhin fast jeder Dritte besser ist als man selbst, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht  :Smilie:  

Wie viele Unis ich angebe, entscheide ich hoffentlich morgen, wenn das Testergebnis endlich da ist. Wenn es >80% ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich nur Bonn und Kln angeben. Sollte ich dann nicht angenommen werden, werde ich zum Sommersemester dann 6 Ortsprferenzen angegeben. Wie viele hast du? Und welche Unis hast du genau auf welchem Rang?  :Smilie: 

@Riza_aaa @Yvi99 Klar, das kann natrlich passieren. Aber es ist insofern spannend, als dass jetzt JEDER von dem neuen AdH Bescheid wei, was letztes Jahr noch nicht so war. Die Punktzahl, die man fr die Zulassung braucht, kann steigen oder sinken, das wei man vorher eben nicht. Es ist aber natrlich viel wahrscheinlicher, dass die PZ steigt.

----------


## Yvi99

@ Riza_aaa  Ja kann gut mglich sein, dass die Punktzahl auch sinken kann. Aber ich bin da leider so eingestellt, dass es nicht so sein wird. Gehe einfach mal vom schlimmsten aus, dann kann man spter nur positiv berrascht werden.

@ Sebastian2000  Bei Ddorf und Bonn kann man echt nicht wirklich sagen, wie viele 1,2er einen Platz bekommen haben. Aber ich bewerbe mich einfach und hoffe, dass ich Glck habe.
Mein Ranking ist fr ein sehr gutes TMS-Ergebnis: 1. Essen (Auswahlgesprch); 2.Kln ; 3. Dsseldorf ; 4. Bochum ; 5. Bonn
Fr ein weniger gutes TMS-Ergebnis wrde ich halt Kln rausnehmen, da ich dort dann keine Chance habe. Ich werde trotzdem Essen an eins setzen, weil man bei einem Auswahlgesprch noch die Chance hat, mit seinen Qualitten und Kompetenzen zu berzeugen. 
Ich frage mich, warum du nicht fr das WS noch Bochum eintrgst. Da wrdest du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Platz bekommen. Fr mich ist die Uni auch weit weg, aber deutlich nher als Freiburg  :Grinnnss!:  Warum wrdest du ein Semester noch warten wollen?

----------


## Fabi97

@ Yvi99

Ich habe leider keinen Plan B  :grrrr....: 
Ich wei, das war jetzt im Nachhinein ziemlich naiv, aber ich habe wirklich auf den TMS gesetzt. Ich msste mir wenn es nicht klappt, schnell noch einen med. Ausbildungsplatz suchen und das wrde sehr schwierig werden  :grrrr....: 
Ich setze Essen brigens auch an 1. OP  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sebastian2000

> @ Sebastian2000  Bei Ddorf und Bonn kann man echt nicht wirklich sagen, wie viele 1,2er einen Platz bekommen haben. Aber ich bewerbe mich einfach und hoffe, dass ich Glck habe.
> Mein Ranking ist fr ein sehr gutes TMS-Ergebnis: 1. Essen (Auswahlgesprch); 2.Kln ; 3. Dsseldorf ; 4. Bochum ; 5. Bonn
> Fr ein weniger gutes TMS-Ergebnis wrde ich halt Kln rausnehmen, da ich dort dann keine Chance habe. Ich werde trotzdem Essen an eins setzen, weil man bei einem Auswahlgesprch noch die Chance hat, mit seinen Qualitten und Kompetenzen zu berzeugen. 
> Ich frage mich, warum du nicht fr das WS noch Bochum eintrgst. Da wrdest du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Platz bekommen. Fr mich ist die Uni auch weit weg, aber deutlich nher als Freiburg  Warum wrdest du ein Semester noch warten wollen?


Jap, man muss halt auf Glck hoffen  :Grinnnss!:  Weit du, ob die genaue Abipunktzahl angeschaut wird? Das meinten ein paar aus meiner Stufe, ich habe es aber nirgendwo gelesen...

Klingt gut! (y) Der Plan mit dem Sommersemester ist dann wichtig, wenn ich PR 80-85 oder auch 75-85 habe. Dann wre ich wahrscheinlich zum Sommersemester in Kln, wenn ich zum WS abgelehnt werden sollte, und wrde dann nur Bonn oder Kln angeben. Lieber ein Semester warten als jetzt schon umziehen zu mssen... 

Hm, keine Ahnung. Freiburg spielt fr mich nur bei PR 70-75 eine Rolle. Und in diesem Fall werde ich noch einmal ganz genau berlegen, welche Unis ich an welche Ortsprferenzen setzen werde. Vielleicht ist 1. Bonn 2. Freiburg 3. Kln 4. Bochum gar nicht so schlecht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medizinertest2017

Schlaft gut und drckt nochmal alle ganz fest die Daumen, damit wir unsere Ziele erreichen ! 🤗

----------


## Sebastian2000

> Schlaft gut und drckt nochmal alle ganz fest die Daumen, damit wir unsere Ziele erreichen ! 🤗


Genau! Ich drck euch auch allen die Daumen, dass morgen das Ergebnis da ist und ihr mit diesem zufrieden seid!  :Grinnnss!:  Gute Nacht allerseits

----------


## Yvi99

Wnsche euch allen auch viel Glck!  :Grinnnss!: 

@ Fabi97   Keine Sorge, vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich auch noch keinen Plan B. Jetzt schreibe ich mich fr dieses Jahr noch fr Medizinische Physik in Dsseldorf ein, aber echt nur wenn es absolut nirgendwo klappt. Einen Ausbildungsplatz jetzt noch zu bekommen ist nicht leicht, aber kann trotzdem funktionieren. Du hast ja einen guten Schnitt und wenn es manche freie Stellen noch gibt, hast du gute Chancen.
Wo hast du denn dich denn noch eingetragen?
Vielleicht sehen wir uns in Essen dann  :hmmm...:  Wei noch nicht genau, wie ich mich vorbereiten soll

@Sebastian2000  Ob die Abipunktzahl eine Rolle spielt habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Bei Schnittgleichheit wird meine ich gelost. Eine Freundin von mir hat knapp 1,3 mit 770 Punkten geschafft und hat einen Platz in Bochum bekommen, aber andere zum Beispiel mit 781 haben keinen Platz bekommen. Also die Punktzahl kann es nicht sein. Also ich habe so ein Gefhl, das ist etwas so ein hochschulinternes Verfahren, was so komplett geheim bleibt.
Ja ist schon ein gutes System dahinter. Nur fr mich wre Sommersemester keine Option. Ich wsste nicht, was ich ein halbes Jahr tun sollte. Und hat man nicht einen Nachteil, wenn man im SS anfngt? Ist man nicht sozusagen ein Quereinsteiger?
Ich glaube, man kann sich das Ganze morgen oder sptenstens bermorgen berlegen. Dann wei man mehr und kann besser entscheiden.

----------


## lisschen_98

Hey  :Smilie:  

denkt ihr die Ergebnisse kommen heute?...

----------


## Lienna

Ich hab heute richtig schlecht geschlafen. bin so oft wach geworden, weil ich immer davon getrumt habe, dass die Ergebnisse kommen. Wie war die Nacht bei euch?

----------


## sudolas

Also wenn die Ergebnisse heute nicht kommen, knnt ihr mich in die Klappse einweisen. 😖 Muss mal schauen, a denn so die Uhrzeit war die letzten jahre...

----------


## Karoludek

Wir haben schon so lange ausgehalten, die paar Stunden werden wir auch rumkriegen ;) letztes Jahr waren sie glaube gegen 14:30 online

----------


## Fabi97

Und 2015 schon gegen 12 Uhr  :Grinnnss!: 
Genau, das schaffen wir jetzt auch noch.

----------


## Robin98

Mir ging es genau wie euch  :Big Grin: 
Hoffe einfach, dass sie heute Mittag kommen....

----------


## medizinertest2017

Vielleicht auch erst morgen ..

----------


## Lienna

Ja, aber das Gute ist ja, wenn wir die heute nicht bekommen, dass sie morgen definitiv da sind

----------


## medizinertest2017

Je lnger ich ber alles nachdenke, desto mehr denke ich, dass mein Test sooo schlecht war.. das ist echt Folter haha 😂

----------


## Katze2202

Leute.. die Ergebnisse sind da!!!

----------


## Katze2202

Ich trau mich nicht hilfeeee

----------


## flx189

Sind da!!!

----------


## flx189

97% 
139 Punkte 
118 Standardwert

Abi: 1,9 

Damit sind wohl Mnchen, Kln und Heidelberg im Rennen. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

----------


## Selinchenbee

sie sind da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ahea

Ich fass es nicht. Hab vor Angst so gezittert dass ich das Dokument nicht einmal genau anklicken konnte. 
Mit Abi 1,2 (795/900) und den Ergebnissen sollte ich jetzt eig fast die freie Wahl haben <3

Prozentrangwert: 98%
Punktzahl: 142
Standardwert: 120
quivalent: 1,0

Muster zuordnen 12/20 (Mittelwert 10,2 / 78%)

 -> War ich einfach schon immer grauenhaft schlecht, wurde durch ben auch nicht besser, wieso auch immer, soll ja angeblich der am einfachsten trainierbare sein ...

Med.-Nat. 19/20 (Mittelwert 10,9 / 100%)

Schlauchfiguren 20/20 (Mittelwert 13,7 / 100%)

Quant. & form. 17/20  (Mittelwert 9,7 / 87 %)

Konz. &Sorg. 6/20 (Mittelwert 8,7 / 34%) -> gilt das gleiche wie frs Muster zuordnen :/

Textverstndnis 18/18 (Mittelwert 10,6 / 100%)

Figuren 14/20 (Mittelwert 9,5 / 92%)

Fakten 18/20 (Mittelwert 14,1 / 87%)

Diagramme und Tabellen 18/20 (Mittelwert 11,9 / 98%)

----------


## AlysRose

94% 
133
115
mein abi 1,0
ich geh nach Manheim  :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## Sebastian2000

Punktzahl 109
Prozentrang 67
Standardwert 104
Notenquivalent 1,7
Abi 1,2 

Joa, Kln und Freiburg kann ich damit vergessen, aber Ulm ist fr mich jetzt interessant  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich hab genau 80% .. mit 1,6 Abi reicht das so gerade eben .. oder?

----------


## izzy17

Prozentrangwert: 55%
Punktzahl: 102
Standartwert:101
quivalent:1,9
 Abi: 1,0



also Mannheim & Heidelberg sind wohl aus dem Rennen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sebastian2000

Glckwunsch an alle zu ihren super Ergebnissen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Noxa

Prozentrangwert: 98%
Punktzahl: 140
Standardwert: 119
quivalent: 1,0

Leute, ich heule. Htte nicht gedacht, dass ich eine Chance auf Mannheim htte, aber jetzt bin ich sogar ziemlich sicher drin.  :Woow:

----------


## Selinchenbee

Punktzahl: 150
Prozentrang: 100%
Standardwert:123

ich fass es nicht!! glckwunsch an alle :Smilie:

----------


## izzy17

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle mit super Ergebnissen  :Top:

----------


## Lng39

Ich komme grade gar nicht klar, ich zitter am ganzen Krper. 

Punkte: 147
Prozent: 99%
Standardwert: 122

Glckwunsch an alle, die mit ihrem Ergebnis ihren Platz sicher haben und weiterhin viel Glck und Erfolg an alle, die jetzt ein wenig umdenken mssen!!!

----------


## Bendsi16

ja, msste in Marburg und Mnchen reichen. NC war letztes Jahr 1,1. Wenn alles so bleibt bist du drin.

----------


## Charlyxyz

Punktzahl: 123
Prozentrangwert: 86 %
Testwert: 111
Notenquivalent: 1,3
Ich bin so glcklich!
Obwohl ich konzentriertes Arbeiten mit 4 Punkten ziemlich verhauen habe 🙌

----------


## hi_mariee

Punktzahl 126 
Prozentrang 89%
Testwert 112
Notenquivalent 1,2
Abi 1,6 
Damit sollte ich einen Platz sicher haben oder? 
Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen ☺️☺️☺️

----------


## JorisB

Punktzahl 120
Prozentrang 83%
Testwert 109
Notenquivalent 1,4
Abi 1,3

ich hoffe ja jetzt auf Freiburg, will hier nicht weg. Knnte mich aber hauen, in Fakten lernen nur 10 Punkte, dafr bei Figuren mit 14 wieder rausgrerissen. Knnte besser, aber sicherlich auch schlechter sein.

----------


## fabsl03

Punktzahl: 139
Prozentrang: 97%
Testwert: 118
Notenquivalent: 1,0
Abi: 1,1
Ich freu mich im Moment riesig. Tbingen ich komme  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robin98

Bin momentan ziemlich enttuscht...
Prozentrang 50
Standardwert 100
Werde meine Ausbildung jetzt erstmal fertig machen mssen.. :/

Trotzdem Glckwunsch an alle die mit ihren Ergebnissen zufrieden sind

----------


## Fabi97

Ich bin gerade soooo glcklich  :Grinnnss!:  
Habe direkt angefangen zu weinen.

Abi 1,5
Punktzahl 131
Prozentrangwert 93
Standardwert 115
Notenquivalent 1,0 

Damit sollte ich irgendwo einen Studienplatz bekommen. Ein Traum wird wahr! 
Euch auch herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

----------


## Ursa

> Prozentrangwert: 55%
> Punktzahl: 102
> Standartwert:101
> quivalent:1,9
>  Abi: 1,0
> 
> 
> 
> also Mannheim & Heidelberg sind wohl aus dem Rennen


Aber fr Ulm knnte es reichen

----------


## Lienna

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle  :Smilie: 

Punkte: 118
Prozentwert: 80
Standardwert: 109 

Ich rger mich so, weil ich dann doch gerne die 81% geknackt htte, aber trotzdem wird es zum Glck fr mich reichen  :Smilie:

----------


## Ursa

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle 
> 
> Punkte: 118
> Prozentwert: 80
> Standardwert: 109 
> 
> Ich rger mich so, weil ich dann doch gerne die 81% geknackt htte, aber trotzdem wird es zum Glck fr mich reichen


Zu welchem Abi muss das reichen?

----------


## 4nt0n3y

Prozentrag: 85
Punktzahl: 122
Testwert: 110
Notenquivalent: 13

Abischnitt: 1,1

Das heit jetzt also, dass ich theoretisch in Tbingen 'ne Chance htte.  :Smilie: )

----------


## Lienna

> Zu welchem Abi muss das reichen?


Achso stimmt, dass hab ich gar nicht geschrieben. 
Abi 1,7
Notenquivalent: 1,4

ABER ich mchte Zahnmedizin studieren und wahrscheinlich Humanmedizin oder?

----------


## Sebastian2000

> Achso stimmt, dass hab ich gar nicht geschrieben. 
> Abi 1,7
> Notenquivalent: 1,4
> 
> ABER ich mchte Zahnmedizin studieren und wahrscheinlich Humanmedizin oder?


Fr Zahnmedizin reicht das auf jeden Fall  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## anna_143

Erreichte Punktzahl: 123 
Standardwert: 111
Prozentrang: 86 
Notenquivalent: 1,3 

Mit meinem 1,9 Abi wars das wohl 😞

----------


## S.Pearce

Also eigentlich hab ich nur am TMS teilgenommen um mich selbst mal so richtig fett zu blamieren  :Big Grin: 

Die werte sind so unterirdisch dass ich sie hier nicht posten werde, fest steht: mit meinem 1.3er Abi hat es mir exakt nichts gebracht, war aber auch so zu erwarten (Selbst Schuld)

----------


## Tesy

Gesamtwert : 131
Prozentrang : 93
Standardwert : 115
Note : 1,0

----------


## Emsi123

Warum kannst du dich aus Osteuropa nicht hier fr hhere Semester bewerben ?

----------


## TabSch3

Punkte 118
Prozentwert 80 
Standardwert 109
Notenquivalent 1,4
Abi 1,3

Mit meinem FSJ Bonus (0,1) und dem TMS Bonus (0,3) msste mir Freiburg sicher sein. Ich mchte aber nach Dsseldorf und muss mir dafr noch einen Tauschpartner suchen. Viel Erfolg allen weiterhin!

----------


## Muschelessen

Punktzahl: 123
Prozentrang: 86%
Standardwert: 111
Note: 1,3

Gratulation erstmal an alle. Habt ihr euch verdient.
Auch wenn mein Ergebnis nicht Weltklasse ist, bin ich doch seehr sehr froh. Mit einem Abi von 1,6 knnte ich bei einigen Unis mit etwas Glck vielleicht reinkommen.

----------


## malzimtstern

Punkte 105 
Prozentwert 60
Standardwert 103
Notenquivalent 1.8
Abitur 1.0

Riesen Respekt und Gratulation an euch alle, ich hoffe ihr kommt an eure Wunschunis 👍
Ich will unbedingt nach Mnchen und mit nem Bonus von 0.2, sollte das doch dann auch schaffbar sein oder? 😂 
(Fr die Leute, die sich das in den nchsten Jahren als Orientierungshilfe  durchlesen: Ich habe mich wegen dem zeitgleichen Abitur, was bei mir Prioritt hatte, nur 2 Tage lang auf den TMS vorbereiten knnen)

----------


## seefahrer93

Prozentrangwert: 98%
Punktzahl: 140
quivalent: 1,0

Hab ihn nur zum Spa gemacht, bringt mir nmlich nichts mit meinem 2,8 Abitur  :Frown:

----------


## Paulalauraz

Trotz vielem lernen und ganz guten Ergebnissen beim ben habe ich einen Prozentrang von 23. 
Komm aus dem heulen garnicht mehr raus. 
Wusste schon nach dem Test dass es nicht gut gelaufen ist, aber das ist das Ultimatum. 

Glckwunsch an alle, die ihr Ziel erreichen konnten!

----------


## Hambro

Bin so enttuscht. Habe so viel fr den TMS gelernt und mich so angestrengt. Er war meine einzige Chance. 

Traum zerplatzt, Prozentrang unter 40. Die tollen Ergebnisse hier machen einen noch trauriger.

----------


## Phresh

Paulalauraz und Hambro - I feel you. Finds toll, dass ihr dazu steht und anderen in Zukunft damit helft.

Ich habe 12 Wochen gelernt, mit Medgurus, den Originalheften, MediLearn, Fritest und hatte eine Simulation gemacht im April. Mehr kann man nicht tun
Ich habe die ganze Zeit ber unter Realbedingungen gelernt und gebt und stets super Ergebnisse gehabt.
Und mein Wert ist unter 40. Ich bin sehr enttuscht. Wenn ich nicht wsste, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, wrde ich da anrufen und fragen wtf das soll xD

Es geht nicht nur darum, wie lange man dafr was tut, oder wie schlau oder intelligent man ist. Kann es nicht anders sagen.

Glckwunsch an alle anderen!

----------


## Emsi123

> Gesamtwert : 131
> Prozentrang : 93
> Standardwert : 115
> Note : 1,0
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis!
> Htte aber wegen meines schlechten Abis zum letzten WS in Kln 116 und in Mannheim 117 gebraucht.. zum SoSe htte es fr Kln gereicht.. Jetzt bin ich total unentschlossen, da ich als "alternative" um die Zeit zum SoSe zu berbrcken Zahnmedizin berlege, das sollte in Kln und Heidelberg drin sein, wenn es dann aber doch fr Humanmedizin reichen sollte dann rgere ich mir ein Loch in den Bauch 
> 
> Den Teilnehmern der nchsten Jahrgnge kann ich nur raten, bereitet euch ordentlich vor! 
> ...


Warum kannst du dich hier nicht in hher Semester bewerben, wenn du schon 2 Semester im Ausland gemacht hast ?

----------


## lisschen_98

Erstmal riesen Respekt an euch lieben U40 Prozentrngler! Es tut mir sehr leid, dass es bei euch nicht geklappt hat, aber je nach Abi habt ihr ber eine Ausbildung noch eine sehr gute Chance einen Platz zu bekommen (insbesondere wegen der Reform 2020 zu der ihr dann perfekt fertig seid). 

Mein Ergebnis:
Prozentrang: 70
Punktzahl: 111
Standardwert: 105
Notenquivalent: 1.6

Mein Abi: 1.4 

Eigentlich wollte ich nach Tbingen, das wird aber eher nichts. Zum Sommersemester htte ich dort aber einen relativ sicheren Platz (bin dann bei 0.8 durch FSJ 12 Monate, - beim WS jetzt aber nur 0.9) 
Jetzt bin ich am berlegen noch das halbe Jahr zu warten, das KPP zu machen und dann anzufangen, ist halt auch wieder ein Risiko, falls es nicht klappt..

----------


## Ursa

@ Seefahrer93:
Was hast du fr einen Standardwert?

----------


## el2044

Bei einem unterdurchschnittlichem TMS Ergebnis (Standartwert: 94) ist jegliche Hoffnung verloren, oder? Soweit ich es verstanden habe bringen nur Ergebnisse ber 100 einen Vorteil im AdH.

Dennoch Glckwunsch an alle die ein gutes Ergebnis bekommen haben.

----------


## Selinchenbee

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch wei welcher NC beim Adh letztes WiSe in Tbingen war?

----------


## lisschen_98

> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch wei welcher NC beim Adh letztes WiSe in Tbingen war?


0.8 wars 2016/17

----------


## Selinchenbee

Vielen Dank fr die Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## Muschelessen

Verlangt Mnchen wirklich keine Ortsprferenz?

----------


## Selinchenbee

Will jemand von euch nach Tbingen oder Heidelberg? Wie entscheidet ihr euch zwischen den zwei Unis? (auer jetzt ortsgebunden)

----------


## Selinchenbee

Bei HSS steht dass sie keine OP verlangen

----------


## 4nt0n3y

> Will jemand von euch nach Tbingen oder Heidelberg? Wie entscheidet ihr euch zwischen den zwei Unis? (auer jetzt ortsgebunden)


Tbingen ist mein groer Traum - mit PR 85 und Abi 1.1 stehe ich also nun bei 0.7, somit setze ich T ganz sicher auf OP1. Bei Tbingen besteht natrlich weiterhin die Gefahr, dass der NC frs WiSe durch ein mglicherweise "einfaches" Abi 2017 auf 0.7 sinkt und man gar nicht sicher drin ist...

Zu Heidelberg hab ich mich gar nicht so informiert, da wird es ja 51:49 verrechnet oder?
Wobei du es dir ja mit diesem TMS schon fast aussuchen kannst... ;)

----------


## Lienna

Nein, Heidelberg solltest du dir auf jeden Fall nochmal anschauen. Die haben ihr eigenes Bewertungssystem. 
Nicht 51/49. Deshalb knntest du durchaus in HD ne Chance haben

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Tbingen ist mein groer Traum - mit PR 85 und Abi 1.1 stehe ich also nun bei 0.7, somit setze ich T ganz sicher auf OP1. Bei Tbingen besteht natrlich weiterhin die Gefahr, dass der NC frs WiSe durch ein mglicherweise "einfaches" Abi 2017 auf 0.7 sinkt und man gar nicht sicher drin ist...
> 
> Zu Heidelberg hab ich mich gar nicht so informiert, da wird es ja 51:49 verrechnet oder?
> Wobei du es dir ja mit diesem TMS schon fast aussuchen kannst... ;)


Bei Tbingen wrde ich auch auf 0,7 kommen.. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das dann reichen wird. ich hab bei tbingen immer das Gefhl, dass der NC jedes Jahr noch hrter wird :/ schon krass dass man da mit 0,7 nicht einmal mehr sicher drin ist oder?

Bei Heidelberg wre ich allerdings sicher drin, da das ja mit der Formel verrechnet wird ( des is die formel mit dem abitur mal 46+ tms mal 44 und des gibt dann so ein punkte ranking) und ich da auf fast 66 punkte glaub komme (hab ein fsj gemacht und mache gerade ne ausbildung zu OTA, mein Abi war 1,8, war deshalb auch auf den TMS angewiesen)

----------


## Selinchenbee

Wollte auch allen nochmal sagen, die ein Ergebnis bekommen haben, mit dem sie nicht zufrieden sind: vergesst die Mglichkeit mit dem MedNat in sterreich nicht. Eine Bekannte von mir hatte ein Abi von 3,x und hat sich sehr reingehngt in diesen test. Den kann man auch mehrmals schreiben! sie studiert jetzt in innsbruck und wenn man das mal berlegt sind das von BaW aus auch "nur" 4 stunden. den test dort kann man mit dem ntigen aufwand und durchhaltevermgen also auch schaffen!

----------


## Iwanttostudymedicine

> Bin so enttuscht. Habe so viel fr den TMS gelernt und mich so angestrengt. Er war meine einzige Chance. 
> 
> Traum zerplatzt, Prozentrang unter 40. Die tollen Ergebnisse hier machen einen noch trauriger.


mir gehts wie dir. prozentrang 41 ich bin auch einfach so verzweifelt

----------


## Emsi123

Hi Leute, 
Habe ein Abi von 1,5 und ein prozentrang von 77%, habt ihr Tips wo ich damit noch Chancen htte ?

----------


## Schollle

Probiers in Marburg, da hast du mit TMS Verbesserung 1,1 & letztes Jahr war genau 1,1 Grenzwert. 
Mit ein bisschen Glck bist du drin  :Smilie:

----------


## 4nt0n3y

> Bei Tbingen wrde ich auch auf 0,7 kommen.. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das dann reichen wird. ich hab bei tbingen immer das Gefhl, dass der NC jedes Jahr noch hrter wird :/ schon krass dass man da mit 0,7 nicht einmal mehr sicher drin ist oder?
> 
> Bei Heidelberg wre ich allerdings sicher drin, da das ja mit der Formel verrechnet wird ( des is die formel mit dem abitur mal 46+ tms mal 44 und des gibt dann so ein punkte ranking) und ich da auf fast 66 punkte glaub komme (hab ein fsj gemacht und mache gerade ne ausbildung zu OTA, mein Abi war 1,8, war deshalb auch auf den TMS angewiesen)


Tbingen ist tatschlich einfach nur verrckt...  :Big Grin:  aber umso mehr hoff ich, dass sich die gute Ausgangspostition, in der man sich ja jetzt befindet, irgendwie bezahlt macht.
Letztendlich sind die prognostizierten NC's immer noch Vorhersagen, d.h. man kann sich nahezu nirgends zu 100 % darauf verlassen - so auch in Tbingen. Nur ist der NC da mit 0,8/0,7 einfach nur krank - der Abiturbeste (1,0) unserer Schule von 2015 hat dort nicht mal nach 12 Monaten FSJ einen Platz bekommen.

Ich will halt auf jeden Fall dorthin, hat einfach geographische bzw. familire Grnde.  :Smilie:  Zur Not habe ich auch keine Eile und mach noch ein FSJ.

----------


## Emsi123

> Probiers in Marburg, da hast du mit TMS Verbesserung 1,1 & letztes Jahr war genau 1,1 Grenzwert. 
> Mit ein bisschen Glck bist du drin


Okay danke ! :Smilie:  sonst kommt keine Uni in frage oder ?

----------


## Sh4dy21

@Emsi Mnchen auch (1,1 mit deinem TMS), da war die Grenze ebenfalls 1,1 letztes Jahr. Sonst kme Gttingen auswahlgesprch in Frage. Aber guck dir doch einfach die HSS Tabelle mal an ;)

----------


## Cactusss

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben! Hier sind meine Ergebnisse:

Punktzahl: 154
SW: 125
Prozentrang: 100

An alle die es nicht geschafft haben: 
Seid nicht zu traurig, sondern seht den Test als eine neue Erfahrung. Ihr habt viel Mut bewiesen euch berhaupt so einer stressigen Situation und so einem Druck ausgesetzt zu haben! Gebt euren Traum nicht auf, nur weil ein einzelner Test nicht gut lief. Was sind schon ein paar Wartesemester im Vergleich zu einem Traumberuf, den man sein Leben lang hat?  :Smilie: 
Alles Gute euch allen!!!

----------


## Riza_aaa

Glckwunsch an alle die ein Ergebniss bekommen haben welches Ihnen hilft und Kopf hoch an alle die ihr gewnschtes Ergebnis nicht bekommen haben .
Was denkt ihr ,Msste 58.5 Punkte frs Sommersemester 2018 in Kln reichen weil wir wren ja dann schon fast bei der Grenze vom letzten Wintersemester?

----------


## Schollle

Von mir auch nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle! Gibt's denn hier Leute, die sicher nach Marburg wollen? 

Und ich wollte nochmal fr zuknftige Testteilnehmer sagen, die sich das vielleicht durchlesen, dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig ist diese extrem teuren Kurse oder Simulationen zu belegen. Es reicht vllig die Originaltests & andere bungsbcher zB MedGurus daheim durchzuarbeiten. Das spart Geld & bringt in der Regel genug.

Meine Ergebnisse
Punkte 164
Standardwert 130
Prozentrang 100
Ich drcke euch allen die Daumen, dass ihr in eurer Wunschuni reinkommt  :Smilie:

----------


## Janna98

Ich sehe hier so viele Leute die es super gemeistert haben,

Prozentrang: 84
Note: 1,3
Standardwert: 110

mit meinem Abi von 1,8 habe ich wohl kaum irgendwo eine Chance. Das ist echt deprimierend... falls jemand noch ein Schlupfloch kennt bitte melden

Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben.

----------


## hi_mariee

> Von mir auch nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle! Gibt's denn hier Leute, die sicher nach Marburg wollen? 
> 
> Und ich wollte nochmal fr zuknftige Testteilnehmer sagen, die sich das vielleicht durchlesen, dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig ist diese extrem teuren Kurse oder Simulationen zu belegen. Es reicht vllig die Originaltests & andere bungsbcher zB MedGurus daheim durchzuarbeiten. Das spart Geld & bringt in der Regel genug.
> 
> Meine Ergebnisse
> Punkte 164
> Standardwert 130
> Prozentrang 100
> Ich drcke euch allen die Daumen, dass ihr in eurer Wunschuni reinkommt


 Ich mchte nach Marburg  :Smilie:

----------


## Schollle

> Ich mchte nach Marburg


Oh, sehr cool!  :Smilie:  
Wie alt bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich fhl mich mit meinen 22 nmlich schon ziemlich alt

----------


## hi_mariee

> Oh, sehr cool!  
> Wie alt bist du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich fhl mich mit meinen 22 nmlich schon ziemlich alt


Ich bin 19 😁 Also habe letztes Jahr Abi gemacht

----------


## Lienna

> Hi Leute, 
> Habe ein Abi von 1,5 und ein prozentrang von 77%, habt ihr Tips wo ich damit noch Chancen htte ?


Lbeck boniert den Test auch noch ziemlich hoch mit 0,4 und da hast du mit Sicherheit auch noch Chancen

----------


## Josieeeeee

Hatte mein Passwort nur auf meinem Laptop gespeichert und war nicht zuhause.. konnte dementsprechend jetzt erst nachgucken und hier schreiben: 

Mein Ergebnis enttuscht mich zwar sehr und ich habe gerade erstmal ein bisschen rumgeheult.. aber wir haben alle zusammen so mitgefiebert, dass es nur fair ist, es auch zu posten  ::-oopss: 

Punktzahl 99
Prozentrang 50
Testwert 100
Notenquivalent 2,0
Abi 1,3

Das heit, der Test bringt mir rein gar nichts und ich bin gerade ziemlich traurig  :Wand:  heitert mich mal etwas auf bitte  :Troest:

----------


## Lennart95

Hi alle zusammen, ich habe mir mal die Mhe gemacht und versucht eure Unis auszusuchen, an denen eine Zulassung wahrscheinlich ist und die gangzen anderen Fragen hier zu beantworten. Es wrde mich noch freuen, wenn ihr eure Gesamte Punktzahl, den Prozentrang, das Notenquivalent und *die Punkte der einzelnen Tests* fr die nchstes Jahr hier auflisten wrdet.

@ Noxa willkommen in Mannheim 
@ anna_143 versuch es in Mnchen, Mannheim, Kln, Frankfurt, Marburg
@ Tesy schreib mir bitte eine PN, wie man sich an Osteurpischen Universitten bewirbt
@ seefahrer93 schau mal hier: Kln, Mannheim 
@ Lisschen_98 Marburg, Gttingen, Kln, Mannheim, Heidelberg, Mnchen, Gieen und Frankfurt

@ Selinchenbee Heidelberg ist ein Modellstudiengang, genau wie Mannheim (beides ausgezeichnet Fakultten, ich studiere in Mannheim) Heidelberg bzw. Mannheim ist im M1 von der Prozentzahl der richtig beantworteten Fragen besser als Tbingen
 hier in Mannheim ist das Zusammnehalt super (das ist auch die Uni Heidelberg  :Smilie: :P)

@ Janna98 Kln, Mannheim, Mnchen, Marburg, (Gttingen Einladung zum Vorstellungsgesprch AdH ist aber mit "schlechtem Abi und gutem TMS fast unmglich -  war bei mir damals so, weil der TMS nicht in die Endnote mit eingeht")

Als letzter Tipp lest euch die Satzungen der AdHs alle genau durch, erstellt euch eine Liste und schaut, wer letztes Jahr noch zugelassen wurde 

Fr die bei denen Mannheim dabei steht und die Person mit einem Abi von 2,8 - wenn du eine Ausbildung hast oder irgendetwas in der Liste erfllst, knnte Mannheim knapp werden ;)

http://www.target-medizin.de/bewerbu...t-medizin.html
http://www.medizinische-fakultaet-hd...-Rangliste.pdf
http://www.medizinische-fakultaet-hd...onuspunkte.pdf
http://am.uni-koeln.de/e15791/am_mit...89_AwO-Med.pdf

Einen schnen Abend euch allen noch

----------


## Ursa

> Verlangt Mnchen wirklich keine Ortsprferenz?


Nein, Mnchen hat OP 1-6

----------


## Muschelessen

@Lennart95
Darf ich fragen, wieso du z.B. im Fall von Janna98 Mannheim empfiehlst? Ich wollte mich nmlich auch da bewerben, aber laut den Werten macht es nicht viel Sinn. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## Muschelessen

@Ursa vielen Dank :Top:

----------


## Ursa

[QUOTE=Janna98;2004005]Ich sehe hier so viele Leute die es super gemeistert haben,

Prozentrang: 84
Note: 1,3
Standardwert: 110

mit meinem Abi von 1,8 habe ich wohl kaum irgendwo eine Chance. Das ist echt deprimierend... falls jemand noch ein Schlupfloch kennt bitte melden

Probiere es doch in 
Gieen (wre 53,33 Rangplatz) es gibt noch keine Vergleichszahlen. Vielleicht antworten anderen Gieen-Aspiranten auch mit ihren Werten.

----------


## Sniggel

Toll, ich habe gerade echt einen langen Text geschrieben fr die Leute im nchsten Jahr und alles ist weg :/ 

Naja dann nochmal die Kurzform:

Punkte: 150
Wert: 123
Note: 1,0 
Abi: 1,8
Lernen: "Nur" 3 Wochen, davon ein 5-tgiger Kurs und mit den Bchern von Medgurus. Ich war allerdings durch mein derzeitiges Studium schon voll auf der Hhe und im Leistungsmodus, wrde sonst eher mal 6 Wochen Vorbereitung empfehlen  :Smilie:  

Soo erstmal Glckwunsch an alle, die ihrem Ziel einen Schritt nher gekommen sind und Kopf hoch an alle, fr die der TMS vllt nicht reichen wird. Was hier alle geleistet haben in der Zeit verdient groen Respekt  :Smilie:  

Soo und nun zur groen Frage: wohin kann es gehen? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, drften Heidelberg oder Mannheim drin sein  :Smilie:  Wei jemand, wie es bei Kln, Mnchen, Tbingen oder Freiburg fr mich aussieht? In Mainz und Frankfurt habe ich wohl leider keine Chance :/

----------


## Ursa

Soo und nun zur groen Frage: wohin kann es gehen? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, drften Heidelberg oder Mannheim drin sein  :Smilie:  Wei jemand, wie es bei Kln, Mnchen, Tbingen oder Freiburg fr mich aussieht? In Mainz und Frankfurt habe ich wohl leider keine Chance :/[/QUOTE]
In Kln httest du 74,97 = super Chance (OP1-6)
Fr HD + MA msste man die Abipunktzahl wissen.
Mnchen httest du 1,0 --sollte auch reichen. War NC 1,1 (OP1-6)
Frankfurt mit 1,408 knnte knapp werden. War bei 1,400 (OP1)
Marburg sieht mit 1,0 (1,1) gut aus
Erlangen 1,0 knnte Lotto werden. Dort gibt es manchmal berraschungen. Besser im SS (1,2)
Homburg + Halle knnten evtl.(1,4) noch gehen.

da sollte eigtl was zu finden sein.
T, FR, MZ gehen eher nicht.

----------


## izzy17

Die nderungswnsche soll man ja einfach formlos an hochschulstart schicken; heit einfach ein Blatt Papier und darauf dann die Unis nummeriert, das ganze dann mit Namen und anton ID beschriften und unterschrieben und das wars? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pv42

Hey 
ich bin etwas deprimiert weil ich mein Ziel vom 70 % nicht geschafft hab  :Frown: 
Abi 1.5
Prozentsatz 69 % 
Note 1.6
Standardwert 105 

Wo sollte ich mich bewerben ? Studiere schon molekulare Medizin in Freiburg komme aber aus NRW.

----------


## AlysRose

> Hi alle zusammen, ich habe mir mal die Mhe gemacht und versucht eure Unis auszusuchen, an denen eine Zulassung wahrscheinlich ist und die gangzen anderen Fragen hier zu beantworten. Es wrde mich noch freuen, wenn ihr eure Gesamte Punktzahl, den Prozentrang, das Notenquivalent und *die Punkte der einzelnen Tests* fr die nchstes Jahr hier auflisten wrdet.
> 
> @ Noxa willkommen in Mannheim 
> @ anna_143 versuch es in Mnchen, Mannheim, Kln, Frankfurt, Marburg
> @ Tesy schreib mir bitte eine PN, wie man sich an Osteurpischen Universitten bewirbt
> @ seefahrer93 schau mal hier: Kln, Mannheim 
> @ Lisschen_98 Marburg, Gttingen, Kln, Mannheim, Heidelberg, Mnchen, Gieen und Frankfurt
> 
> @ Selinchenbee Heidelberg ist ein Modellstudiengang, genau wie Mannheim (beides ausgezeichnet Fakultten, ich studiere in Mannheim) Heidelberg bzw. Mannheim ist im M1 von der Prozentzahl der richtig beantworteten Fragen besser als Tbingen
> ...


bis jetzt hatte die Fakultt Heidelberg nur einen Reformstudiengang, das mit dem Modellstudiengang wre mir neu

----------


## Ursa

> Okay danke ! sonst kommt keine Uni in frage oder ?


Doch: Mnchen und Ulm mit Glck. Aber daft sollte man deine kompletten TMS Zahlen wissen.
Kiel u Gttingen evtl z. Auswahlgesprch

----------


## Ursa

> Hi Leute, 
> Habe ein Abi von 1,5 und ein prozentrang von 77%, habt ihr Tips wo ich damit noch Chancen htte ?


Marburg  Mnchen Ulm jeweils mit Glck genau auf der Kante.
Kiel Gttingen knnte es zum Auswahlgesprch reichen. 
Aber du solltest deine kompletten TMD Zahlen hier schreiben

----------


## Lennart95

Guten Morgen

@ Muschelessen, @ Janna98 tut mir leid, anscheinend habe ich mich verrechnet, Mannheim wre ohne Ausbildung etc. keine Option
@ AlysRose Stimmt, es ist ein Reformstudiengang, allerdings lernen wir wie bei einem Modellstudiengang auch organbezogen.

----------


## Maxooow

Hey bei mir sieht es leider auch nicht gut aus

Abi:1,6
Punkte TMS:108
Standardwert: 104
Prozentrang: 65
Note: 1,7

Habe mich mit Medguru darauf vorbereitet und dass auch zwei Monate. Leider neben der Schichtarbeit meiner Ausbildung. Davon wrde ich abraten.
Meine Ausbildung wrde ich nur sehr ungern zu Ende machen.
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich Chancen auf einen Medizinplatz habe oder ist das aussichtslos?

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich wrde den Ham-NAT in Hamburg oder Magdeburg probieren und meine Punkte in Greifswald ausrechnen. Wobei Greifswald glaube ich keine nderung der Prferenzen mehr akzeptiert zumindest, wenn du Alt-Abiturient bist.. 
was fr eine Ausbildung machst du denn?

----------


## Maxooow

Ich mache die Ausbildung zum Krankenpfleger weil ich letztes Jahr nach dem Abi nicht wusste was ich machen soll wenn ich keinen Platz bekomme. 
HamNat habe ich auch schon berlegt aber ich habe halt seit einem Jahr keine Naturwissenschaften mehr.

----------


## Janna98

@maxooow da man den Ham-Nat jedes Jahr neu machen kann wrde ich einfach mein Glck versuchen mehr als nicht klappen kann es nicht.

Frage in die Runde:
Mchte hier jemand nach Gieen, und wenn ja welche Punktzahl habt ihr?

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich hab auch noch eine Frage: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Registriernummer und der AntOn ID? Ich habe irgendwie unterschiedliche Nummern gefunden..🙈

----------


## Fabi97

@ Janna98

Ich werde Gieen auch angeben, aber nicht als 1. OP. Habe 70 Punkte. Und du?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Riana123

Glckwunsch an alle mit eine guten Ergebniss.

Ich konnte mich leider nicht ber mein TMS freuen obwohl die Ergebnisse gar nicht mal so schlecht sind mit:

Punktzahl: 115
Prozentrang: 76
Wert: 107
Nitenquivalent: 1,5

Abi: leiiider 1,8🙁

Dabei hab ich viel gelernt und noch diesen Meditrain Kurs mitgemacht. Tipp an euch fr die Zukunft: Versprecht euch nicht zu viel von dem Kurs, es ist zwar... ja hilfreich und informativ, aber da gibts nichts was ich nicht durch Bcher und eigene Recherche und viel bung nicht erlernen knntet. Und der Preis ist mit 800 euro viel zu hoch :/. Ich htte ohne mein Schlerstipendium das nie leisten knnen dafr bin ich zu arm. Haha.. ha. Das ist nur meine Meinung, und es war trotz allem ne gute Erfahrung.

Ich htte eig mind. 91% gebraucht. Ne Chance hab ich ohne ne 3 Jhrige Ausbildung nicht mehr oder? Wisst ihr was man da tun knnte? Irgendeine andere Mglichkeit um doch noch zu studieren??? Oder soll ich es einfach mit Zahnmedizin versuchen :/? Wrden meine Werte dafr ausreichen?

Wrde mich ber eine Antwort sehr freuen. Danke.

----------


## Janna98

@Fabi97 tja dann gehe ich mich mal mit 57 begraben hahaha... naja aber du hast eigentlich gute Chancen in Mannheim.

----------


## Maxooow

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Grenzwerte fr Zahnmedizin sind und ob ein Wechsel zu Medizin sinn macht ?

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> Glckwunsch an alle mit eine guten Ergebniss.
> 
> Ich konnte mich leider nicht ber mein TMS freuen obwohl die Ergebnisse gar nicht mal so schlecht sind mit:
> 
> Punktzahl: 115
> Prozentrang: 76
> Wert: 107
> Nitenquivalent: 1,5
> 
> ...



Auch fr dich gilt: Ham-Nat in Hamburg oder Magdeburg
Sonst knntest du es nchstes Jahr in sterreich versuchen

----------


## Sniggel

> Glckwunsch an alle mit eine guten Ergebniss.
> 
> Ich konnte mich leider nicht ber mein TMS freuen obwohl die Ergebnisse gar nicht mal so schlecht sind mit:
> 
> Punktzahl: 115
> Prozentrang: 76
> Wert: 107
> Nitenquivalent: 1,5
> 
> ...


Schau vllt mal nach Zahnmedizin in Heidelberg. Ich glaub die Grenze ist da letztes WiSe bei 40,5 gewesen. Da knnte es also wirklich ganz knapp fr dich reichen  :Smilie:

----------


## Fabi97

> @Fabi97 tja dann gehe ich mich mal mit 57 begraben hahaha... naja aber du hast eigentlich gute Chancen in Mannheim.


Aber 57 knnte ja vielleicht auch ausreichen. Das wei man ja noch gar nicht. Versuchen wrde ich es auf jeden Fall  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Janna98

ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen  ::-oopss: 
ich  muss noch eine Frage loswerden.
Wegen der OP: Gieen verlangt ja keine OP Frankfurt zb verlangt 1.OP. Habe ich es jetzt wirklich richtig verstanden, dass es fr Gieen egal ist wo ich es hinsetzte, die Chance immer gleich ist rein zu kommen?

----------


## Sniggel

> Soo und nun zur groen Frage: wohin kann es gehen? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, drften Heidelberg oder Mannheim drin sein  Wei jemand, wie es bei Kln, Mnchen, Tbingen oder Freiburg fr mich aussieht? In Mainz und Frankfurt habe ich wohl leider keine Chance :/


In Kln httest du 74,97 = super Chance (OP1-6)
Fr HD + MA msste man die Abipunktzahl wissen.
Mnchen httest du 1,0 --sollte auch reichen. War NC 1,1 (OP1-6)
Frankfurt mit 1,408 knnte knapp werden. War bei 1,400 (OP1)
Marburg sieht mit 1,0 (1,1) gut aus
Erlangen 1,0 knnte Lotto werden. Dort gibt es manchmal berraschungen. Besser im SS (1,2)
Homburg + Halle knnten evtl.(1,4) noch gehen.

da sollte eigtl was zu finden sein.
T, FR, MZ gehen eher nicht.[/QUOTE]

Danke schon mal fr die Antwort. Also mit HD, MA, Mnchen, Kln und vermutlich Gieen hab ich ja auch schon eine tolle Auswahl  :Smilie:  Dann soll es halt nicht in MZ oder FR sein... Hat jemand vllt ne gute Seite, bei der wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen den Studiengngen aufgelistet sind? Bin so unvorbereitet, weil ich damit einfach nieeeee gerechnet htte  :Smilie:

----------


## Ursa

@ Sniggel
ich sagte nicht, dass HD + MA gehen. Dafr muss ich die Abipunkte in den Rechner/die Formel eingeben.
Mit Marburg u Mnchen jew. 1,1 kann es reichen, muss aber nicht. Bin selbst dabei rausgerutscht. dort wurde von HSS wohl die Losreihenfolge erstellt.

----------


## Schokobie

Wie denkt ihr entwickeln sich die Werte fr HD und MA?  :Smilie:

----------


## Lienna

> Ich hab auch noch eine Frage: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Registriernummer und der AntOn ID? Ich habe irgendwie unterschiedliche Nummern gefunden..🙈


Jap es gibt diese 2 Nummern. Du musst aber nur die Reg. Nummer angeben

----------


## Lienna

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Grenzwerte fr Zahnmedizin sind und ob ein Wechsel zu Medizin sinn macht ?


Die Werte 2016/17 waren zwischen 1,649 und 1,3
und Heidelberg, Jena & Kln haben ja ihre eigenen Berwertungsmethoden 

zum Wechsel kann ich nichts sagen

----------


## Schollle

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Grenzwerte fr Zahnmedizin sind und ob ein Wechsel zu Medizin sinn macht ?


Ich hab jetzt die Zahni Vorklinik fertig & fang ab dem WS dann mit Medizin an. Du bekommst schon einiges angerechnet, vor allem die Praktika. Seminare muss man nachholen & sowas wie den Extremittenkurs, aber generell macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn erst ZM zu machen. Kommt aber auch etwas auf die Uni an!

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> Jap es gibt diese 2 Nummern. Du musst aber nur die Reg. Nummer angeben


Danke! hab ich jetzt auch gefunden. Man bekommt auch bei jedem Antrag eine neue Nummer, hab erstmal die alte angegeben ...

----------


## Muschelessen

> @ Sniggel
> ich sagte nicht, dass HD + MA gehen. Dafr muss ich die Abipunkte in den Rechner/die Formel eingeben.
> Mit Marburg u Mnchen jew. 1,1 kann es reichen, muss aber nicht. Bin selbst dabei rausgerutscht. dort wurde von HSS wohl die Losreihenfolge erstellt.


Hattest du dich bereits in Mnchen und Marburg beworben? Und mit welchem Schnitt?

----------


## Ursa

> Hattest du dich bereits in Mnchen und Marburg beworben? Und mit welchem Schnitt?


ja, letztes Jahr mit 1,5 Abi und TMS Bonus von 0,4 bzw. Notenquivalent auch 1,5. Bekam aber dann Ulm mit 1,5000 Zusage im Nachrckverfahren

----------


## Ursa

@schiwi8.5 

Mit Abi 1,9 und TMS 98%/1,0 solltest du mit Bonierung an vielen Unis Chancen haben:
Bonus 0,8 auf dann 1,1 in : Marburg, Mnchen
auch im Speziellen Rechner in : Kln, Ulm, 
fr HD + MA msste man deine Abipunkte wissen. die geben nicht mehr note ein, sondern Punkte
Gieen bei 60:40 er Regelung httest 67,33 Rangplatz. Bei Gieen neu, deshalb noch keine Erfahrungswerte.

----------


## Sniggel

@Ursa: Ich hab das jetzt ein paar mal nachgerechnet und ich komme auf knapp 64 Punkte in HD und MA. Klar knnte das unter Umstnden nicht reichen... Die Chance, dass beide Grenzen aber soo extrem nach oben gehen halte ich aber fr eher gering oder?

----------


## Maxooow

@Schollle
Danke endlich mal wieder Hoffnung 
Wo hast du denn Zahnmedizin angefangen und zu welcher Uni wechselst du ?

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Was meint ihr wo habe ich mehr Chancen? In Ulm mit einer neuen DN von 1,502 oder in Gieen mit 60 Punkten?
Eigentlich mchte ich ungerne nach Gieen, aber ich denke, dass da die Chancen grer sind...

----------


## izzy17

Ulm knnte knapp werden, letztes WS war die Grenze nach der 2. Stufe des AdH bei 1,496

Aber ursa schrieb ja sie ist mit 1,500 nachgerckt  :Grinnnss!: 



Schickt ihr nochmal euren Antrag hin und ndert dort die Ortsprferenzen oder schreibt ihr das einfach auf ein Blatt und dazu dann die reg. Nummer?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sh4dy21

@Adrumfrenum Was ist denn mit Marburg/ Mnchen, da sollte du ja eigentlich, wenn man den NC letztes Jahres betrachtet, gute Chancen haben ? Bzw. auf welche OP willst du Ulm/Gieen setzen?

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> Ulm knnte knapp werden, letztes WS war die Grenze nach der 2. Stufe des AdH bei 1,496
> 
> Aber ursa schrieb ja sie ist mit 1,500 nachgerckt 
> 
> 
> 
> Schickt ihr nochmal euren Antrag hin und ndert dort die Ortsprferenzen oder schreibt ihr das einfach auf ein Blatt und dazu dann die reg. Nummer?


Ich habe es einfach auf ein Blatt geschrieben  :Big Grin: 
Ja, deswegen denke ich auch, dass ich zur Sicherheit lieber Gieen nehmen sollte, obwohl da ja noch kein Wert aus dem Vorjahr existiert ...

----------


## Selinchenbee

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zur Bewerbung: ich kann in AntOn nun angeben, dass ich den TMS gemacht habe und die Werte eintragen. Dies gilt dann als nderungsantrag. Muss ich diesen nderungsantrag dann zusammen mit dem formlosen Antrag zur nderung der Ortsprferenzen weg schicken? Also der nderungsnantrag muss mit dabei sein? (und natrlich auch des TMS Ergebnis) weil die Ortsprferenzen in AntOn kann man ja nicht mehr ndern als Alt-Abiturient....
Danke schonmal!! :Smilie:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> @Adrumfrenum Was ist denn mit Marburg/ Mnchen, da sollte du ja eigentlich, wenn man den NC letztes Jahres betrachtet, gute Chancen haben ? Bzw. auf welche OP willst du Ulm/Gieen setzen?


Ich habe jetzt folgende OPs:
1. Regensburg
2. Rostock
3. Ulm 
4. Kiel
5. Marburg
6. Mnchen 

und ich berlege halt, ob ich statt Ulm Gieen nehme und Gieen dann auf die 5 setzte und den Rest einen weiter nach oben

----------


## EKman

Abi: 1,5 -> 736 Punkte
Prozentrang: 92
Standardwert:114
Punktzahl:129

Denkt ihr, dass ich eine Chance in HD habe?
Htte nach der Gleichung ca. 1 Punkt zu wenig...
Habe 6 Monate ein FSJ gemacht.

----------


## Selinchenbee

@ Selinchenbee Heidelberg ist ein Modellstudiengang, genau wie Mannheim (beides ausgezeichnet Fakultten, ich studiere in Mannheim) Heidelberg bzw. Mannheim ist im M1 von der Prozentzahl der richtig beantworteten Fragen besser als Tbingen
 hier in Mannheim ist das Zusammnehalt super (das ist auch die Uni Heidelberg  :Smilie: :P)



Danke Lennart95 fr deine Antwort! Du kannst jetzt ja aus Erfahrung sprechen  :Smilie:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Ich hab noch ein FSJ, deswegen lande ich in Regensburg und Kiel genau auf dem Wert von letztem Jahr. In Marburg und Mnchen habe ich 1,0 also gute Chancen, ja. Und Rostock und Gieen ist noch ungewiss.

----------


## medizinertest2017

Denkt ihr ich finde jemanden, der mit mir von Mnchen nach Hamburg tauscht? Nachher wenn alle Studienpltze vergeben sind..

----------


## izzy17

@Adumfrenum

Gut dann schreib ichs auch einfach auf ein Blatt, alle anderen Angaben hat hss ja eh schon  :Grinnnss!: 


Dann wrde ich an deiner Stelle die Unis als erste angeben an die du am meisten willst, du hast ja auf jeden Fall Chancen auf einen Studienplatz  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Glckwunsch an alle mit eine guten Ergebniss.
> 
> Ich konnte mich leider nicht ber mein TMS freuen obwohl die Ergebnisse gar nicht mal so schlecht sind mit:
> 
> Punktzahl: 115
> Prozentrang: 76
> Wert: 107
> Nitenquivalent: 1,5
> 
> ...


Versuche es doch mit dem MedNat in sterreich  :Smilie:

----------


## Sh4dy21

> Ich habe jetzt folgende OPs:
> 1. Regensburg
> 2. Rostock
> 3. Ulm 
> 4. Kiel
> 5. Marburg
> 6. Mnchen 
> 
> und ich berlege halt, ob ich statt Ulm Gieen nehme und Gieen dann auf die 5 setzte und den Rest einen weiter nach oben


An sich schaut die Liste gut aus. Wenn du ungern nach Gieen mchtest, knntest du es natrlich riskieren Ulm auf der 3 zu lassen, und dann ggf. wenn es dort und bei OP 1-3 nicht reicht, wahrscheinlich trotzdem bei OP 4-6 reinkommen. Gieen auf 5. wre dann ja nur zur maximalen Absicherung, wobei wenn man die Werte letzen Jahres betrachtet, sollte es ja nicht bis zur OP5 kommen bei dir  :Smilie:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zur Bewerbung: ich kann in AntOn nun angeben, dass ich den TMS gemacht habe und die Werte eintragen. Dies gilt dann als nderungsantrag. Muss ich diesen nderungsantrag dann zusammen mit dem formlosen Antrag zur nderung der Ortsprferenzen weg schicken? Also der nderungsnantrag muss mit dabei sein? (und natrlich auch des TMS Ergebnis) weil die Ortsprferenzen in AntOn kann man ja nicht mehr ndern als Alt-Abiturient....
> Danke schonmal!!


Auf hss steht, dass die Kopie des TMS-Ergebnis reicht zusammen mit der formlosen schriftlichen nderungs der Studienorte

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> An sich schaut die Liste gut aus. Wenn du ungern nach Gieen mchtest, knntest du es natrlich riskieren Ulm auf der 3 zu lassen, und dann ggf. wenn es dort und bei OP 1-3 nicht reicht, wahrscheinlich trotzdem bei OP 4-6 reinkommen. Gieen auf 5. wre dann ja nur zur maximalen Absicherung, wobei wenn man die Werte letzen Jahres betrachtet, sollte es ja nicht bis zur OP5 kommen bei dir


Danke! Ja, ich berleg nochmal und schick den ganzen Kram dann ab. Dann heit es nur noch warten bis September  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Janna98

Da ich vorhin keine Antwort bekommen habe frage ich einfach nochmal:
Wenn ich Gieen als OP2 habe, habe ich dann eine schlechtere Chance, als wenn ich es auf OP1 habe? (Gieen hat ja OP1-6), ich habe da das System nicht so durchschaut. Es wre nett wenn mich jemand aufklrt haha

----------


## Sh4dy21

> Da ich vorhin keine Antwort bekommen habe frage ich einfach nochmal:
> Wenn ich Gieen als OP2 habe, habe ich dann eine schlechtere Chance, als wenn ich es auf OP1 habe? (Gieen hat ja OP1-6), ich habe da das System nicht so durchschaut. Es wre nett wenn mich jemand aufklrt haha


Nein hast du nicht bekommst nur die Zulassung erst ggf im 2. Adh wenn es fr OP1 nicht reicht !

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> Da ich vorhin keine Antwort bekommen habe frage ich einfach nochmal:
> Wenn ich Gieen als OP2 habe, habe ich dann eine schlechtere Chance, als wenn ich es auf OP1 habe? (Gieen hat ja OP1-6), ich habe da das System nicht so durchschaut. Es wre nett wenn mich jemand aufklrt haha


Eigentlich sollte das nicht so sein, aber 100% sicher bin ich mir auch nicht

----------


## tim2511

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Ergebnis:

Punktzahl: 114
Prozentrang: 75
Wert: 107
Notenquivalent: 1,5
Abi: 1,2 mit 795

Ich wrde gerne nach Gieen. Wie realistisch ist das mit dem neuen Verfahren fr das kommende WS?

----------


## Emsi123

> Marburg  Mnchen Ulm jeweils mit Glck genau auf der Kante.
> Kiel Gttingen knnte es zum Auswahlgesprch reichen. 
> Aber du solltest deine kompletten TMD Zahlen hier schreiben


Viel dank fr deine Hilfe @ursa ! Ist echt toll dass du dich so gut auskennst und andern damit weiterhilfst  :Smilie:  
Meine ganzen Werte sind :
Abi 1,5
PR 77
Punktzahl 116
Standardwert 108
Notenquivalent 1,5 
Und 1 Jahr fsj

----------


## Riza_aaa

Was meint ihr knnte 60 Punkte in Gieen oder 58.5 Punkte in Kln frs Sommersemester reichen ?

----------


## izzy17

@ Janna98

Nein du hast keine schlechteren Chancen, die Zulassung kommt nur wie Adumfrenum gesagt hat evtl erst spter wenn es fr OP 1 nicht reicht

----------


## Tesy

Hey Leute, was genau meint ihr mit Punkte bezglich adH in Gieen?
So wie ich es verstanden habe und laut HSS verrechnen die doch einfach TMS Note mit Abi Note : 0,51xAbi + 0,49x Notenquivalent TMS ?
Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------


## Sh4dy21

> Was meint ihr knnte 60 Punkte in Gieen oder 58.5 Punkte in Kln frs Sommersemester reichen ?


Ja es sollte fr Kln reichen denke ich. Dort war letztes SS glaub ich ca. 53 punkte !

----------


## Janna98

> Hey Leute, was genau meint ihr mit Punkte bezglich adH in Gieen?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe und laut HSS verrechnen die doch einfach TMS Note mit Abi Note : 0,51xAbi + 0,49x Notenquivalent TMS ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus


hi Gieen hat dieses Jahr ein anderes Verfahren. schau auf der Internetseite nach der Formel. (hnlich wie HD und MA)

----------


## tim2511

> Hey Leute, was genau meint ihr mit Punkte bezglich adH in Gieen?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe und laut HSS verrechnen die doch einfach TMS Note mit Abi Note : 0,51xAbi + 0,49x Notenquivalent TMS ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus


So wie ich das verstanden habe, nachdem ich die neue satzung gelesen habe, ist der tms praktisch pflicht, da nun zu 60% deine Abinote und zu 40% dein tms-ergebnis verrechnet werden zu einem punkterang. das ist brigens neu fr das ws17/18

----------


## Adrumfrenum

> Ja es sollte fr Kln reichen denke ich. Dort war letztes SS glaub ich ca. 53 punkte !


Allerdings im letzten WS 58,8... ich wre da kritisch..

----------


## Riza_aaa

> Allerdings im letzten WS 58,8... ich wre da kritisch..


Aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die Grenze zum SS 2018 ungefhr der Grenze zum WS 16/17 entsprechenden wrde . Das wr ja sehr extrem innerhalb einundhalb Jahres

----------


## Schokobie

> Aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die Grenze zum SS 2018 ungefhr der Grenze zum WS 16/17 entsprechenden wrde . Das wr ja sehr extrem innerhalb einundhalb Jahres


Also frs SoSe 18 sollte es eigentlich ziemlich sicher reichen.  :Smilie:  Wenn nicht etwas unerwartetes passiert.

----------


## Ursa

[QUOTE=izzy17;2004142]Ulm knnte knapp werden, letztes WS war die Grenze nach der 2. Stufe des AdH bei 1,496

Aber ursa schrieb ja sie ist mit 1,500 nachgerckt 



Ja, bin im 1. Nachrckverfahren bei 1,506 od 1.508 dann mit meinem 1.5000 reingekommen. Ne andere auf Ulmer Warteliste sozusagen sogar mit Platz 78 dort noch reingekommen. Sie hatte 1.8 Abi + 1.2 Tms

----------


## Ursa

> Hey Leute, was genau meint ihr mit Punkte bezglich adH in Gieen?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe und laut HSS verrechnen die doch einfach TMS Note mit Abi Note : 0,51xAbi + 0,49x Notenquivalent TMS ?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus


Nein, leider hat Gieen das Verfahren auf 60:40 gendert

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Sorry, hab das Wort Sommersemester in der Frage berlesen.. mea culpa ;)

----------


## Ursa

> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Ergebnis:
> 
> Punktzahl: 114
> Prozentrang: 75
> Wert: 107
> Notenquivalent: 1,5
> Abi: 1,2 mit 795
> 
> Ich wrde gerne nach Gieen. Wie realistisch ist das mit dem neuen Verfahren fr das kommende WS?


Fr Gieen httest du 59,33 Rangplatz vermutlich. Ich wei nicht, wie es bei anderen aussieht. Ist ja alles neu.
Kln: 59,03.Knnte knapp reichen.

----------


## tim2511

> Fr Gieen httest du 59,33 Rangplatz vermutlich. Ich wei nicht, wie es bei anderen aussieht. Ist ja alles neu.
> Kln: 59,03.Knnte knapp reichen.


ich komme irgendwie auf 65,33?

((4-1,2)/3)*60 = 56
((107-100)/30)*40 = 9,333

----------


## Emsi123

Hallo @ursa, knntest du mir nochmal weiter helfen ? Habe dir meine Werte auf Seite 166 geschrieben, wre super ! :Smilie:

----------


## EKman

Abi: 1,5 -> 736 Punkte
Prozentrang: 92
Standardwert:114
Punktzahl:129

Denkt ihr, dass ich eine Chance in HD habe?
Htte nach der Gleichung ca. 1 Punkt zu wenig...
Habe 6 Monate ein FSJ gemacht.

----------


## Janna98

Also ich habe jetzt bei Anton mein TMS-Ergebnis hinzugefgt. Ich habe jetzt einen nderungsantrag bekommen. Da konnte ich die Reihenfolge der OP natrlich nicht ndern. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich nur den TMS-Bescheid mit einer von mir handgeschriebenen neuen OP Liste zu HHS schicken soll, oder den nderungsantrag (mit den noch falschen OP) plus den neuen OP plus den TMS?

----------


## Ursa

> Hallo @ursa, knntest du mir nochmal weiter helfen ? Habe dir meine Werte auf Seite 166 geschrieben, wre super !


Ja, klar. Trotzdem kommt es weiterhin auf dasselbe raus wie auf S.166 geschrieben. 
Oder hattest du noch eine Andere Frage dazu?
Wer dazu ggf noch fsj bonieren sollte, msstest du selbst nochmal recherchieren, da ich gerade nicht am PC bin. Sorry.

----------


## tim2511

Hallo @ursa, knntest du nochmal kurz auf meine Frage mit der rechnung von gieen eingehen, wre super  :Smilie:

----------


## Sh4dy21

@Tim du hast richtig gerechnet und solltest wahrscheinlich auch  mit der Punktzahl reinkommen, da es bei dir sogar, wenn man die Werte des letzen Jahres sich anschaut, fr Kln gereicht htte

----------


## postabiturient

Prozentrang: 99%
Notenquivalent: 1,0
Punktzahl: 144
Standardwert: 120
Abitur: 1,7


ich kanns nicht fassen :Big Grin: 


Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, ich hoffe ihr kommt an die Unis an die ihr wollt. Auerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass die Leute die vielleicht kein so gutes Ergebnis haben, trotzdem Medizin studieren werden.

----------


## Guschdel

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem ich gestern nur noch panisch war und geheult habe, hat sich alles ein bisschen gesetzt. Ich hatte bereits in den ,,wie stehen meine Chancen''-Thread geschrieben, aber dachte, ich schreibe auch hier nochmal rein. Mein TMS Ergebnis war richtig mies und ich kann es mir immer noch nicht erklren, da ich beim ben immer ziemlich gut war, aber das ist ja jetzt auch nicht relevant. 
Ich habe meine Liste jetzt mal ein wenig berarbeitet und wollte einfach mal eure Meinungen wissen. HamNat Unis habe ich jetzt erstal weggelassen und wrde dies versuchen, wenn es dieses Jahr nicht klappen sollte.

Abi 1,5 (Neuabiturient)
Berufsausbildung + 4 Jahre Berufserfahrung

1. Lbeck (0,4 Berufsbonus, damit genau auf der Grenze von letztem Jahr), oder denkt ihr, Dresden wre sinnvoller?)
2. Rostock (dort wre ich bei 1,4)
3. Homburg (mit Bonus bei 1,3 auch an der Grenze) oder Mainz (0,4 Bonus und auch an der Grenze)
4. Kiel (0,3 Berufsbonus, auch an der Grenze)
5. Ulm (soll ich das berhaupt versuchen? Ich wre bei 1,2 mit Bonus)
6. Gieen

Ich freue mich ber eure Tipps und Hilfestellungen  :Smilie:  Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## pv42

Mit einem Abi von 1.5 und 69 % im TMS wo hab ich die grte Chance zu Auswahlgesprchen eingeladen zu werden? 
Lbeck 
Hannover
Duisburg-Essen ?
Wrde mich ber Antworten sehr freuen  :Smilie:  und Glckwunsch an alle die richtig abgerumt haben im TMS !

----------


## Guschdel

Oh und noch eine Frage: oder denkt ihr, mit 0,5 Bonus htte ich in Freiburg irgendwie eine Chance?

----------


## timoAC

Puh...
Erstmal Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die ein top Ergebnis haben!

Habe gerade meine Ergebnisse nachgeguckt, habe mich den ganzen Tag nicht wirklich getraut.
Es ist leider nicht so gut wie ich erhofft habe. Habe die ganze Zeit geglaubt in die Besten 20 % wrde ich es locker schaffen, bin jetzt relativ knapp an der 20% Marke gescheitert.. 
Prozentrang 78%
Standardwert 108
Notenquivalent 1,5

Mein Abitur ist ebenfalls DN 1,5 mit 745 erreichten Punkten. Einen BfD in einem Altenheim habe ich fr 6 Monate abgeleistet.
Ich hatte vor mich an folgende Unis zu bewerben:
1.OP Marburg (Durch Bonus von -0,4 wrde ich genau auf 1,1 kommen und eine Platz haben - Wenn es wie im Vorjahr bleibt)
2.OP Freiburg (Ebenfalls Bonus -0,4; Sehe ich nun keine Chance, letztes Jahr Auswahlgrenze bei 1,0 und mein Dienst (BfD) wird nicht angerechnet da Freiburg mindestens 9 Monate verlangt)
3.OP Erlangen-Nrnberg (letztes Jahr Auswahlgrenze 0,9 ; wenn es so bleibt knnte ich das auch vergessen)
4. OP Regensburg (Hier wird mein Dienst angerechnet, mit TMS Bonus kme ich auf 1,0;Problem: anscheinend geht Regensburg unter 1,0.. Auswahlgrenze lag im letzten WS bei 0,9.)
5. OP Mnchen (Hier letztes Jahr Auswahlgrenze 1,1, Ich kme auf die 1,1.)
6. OP --------------
Ich habe nun ein paar Fragen..
Wie ihr seht, habe ich mich an 6.OP nirgendswo beworben (doch habe Ich, doch nur meine Heimatstadt als Lckenfller, ich habe dort eh keine Chance). Das liegt daran, dass Ich Marburg an OP1 hab haben wollen, da dies die nchste Stadt an meiner Heimatstadt wre. Habe dafr Tbingen raus genommen, die als Vorauswahl OP1 anfhren. Ich knnte nun Tbingen wieder nach oben setzen, msste dafr aber Marburg auf 3. setzen da Freiburg OP2 vorgibt..
Bin bis dato davon ausgegangen, dass die Chancen auf OP1 am hchsten sind da die deine Bewerbung als erstes bekommen, d.h. das von OP2 bis OP6 deine Chancen immer schlechter werden, da jeweils andere Bewerber Universitten die du an 2-6 stehen hast, evtl. auf 1 stehen haben und daher Vorzug genieen..
Denn deshalb habe ich Bedenken MArburg wieder nach unten zu setzen und evtl keinen Platz mehr zu bekommen obwohl ich es theoretisch noch gepackt htte?
Habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?
Und: Kann mir vielleicht jemand die Augen ffnen, der sich was besser auskennt, und mir vielleicht Tipps geben wo ich mich sonst noch bewerben kann? Die ganzen Unis mit DN/TMS 51:49 habe ich von Anfang an ausgeschlossen, da ich mit 1,5:1,5 eh bei 1,5 bleiben wrde. 
Ich habe noch Hoffnung, aber das Gefhl dass es echt sehr knapp werden knnte mit allem..

----------


## Sh4dy21

@timo Es hat keinen Einfluss auf deine Chancen, wenn du eine Uni in der Op nach unten setzt. Es ist nur so, dass du dann, wenn OP1 nicht klappt, erst im 2. Adh bescheid bekommst. Es werden dann einfach die Unis nach der Reihenfolge die du angeben hast abgearbeitet, und wenn es z.B bei Op5 reicht, bekommt du den Platz, aber eben nur wenn es bei OP1-4 nich gereicht hat. Aber du hast nicht schlechtere Chancen deswegen, auch wenn andere diese Uni auf OP1 haben wie du sagst.
Sonst knnten Kiel und Rostock noch fr dich in Frage kommen. Auf Kiel wrst du genau auf dem NC (1,2) und Rostock hat ein neues Verfahren, knnte evt auch klappen 
Auerdem knntest du dich an Unis mit Auswahlverfahren Bewerben z.B Gttingen wrdest du wahrscheinlich eingeladen werden!

Im Sommersemester in Erlangen hast du denke ich auch gute Chancen

----------


## timoAC

Vielen Dank fr die Aufklrung shady!

----------


## 4nt0n3y

@timoAC
ich mchte dich nicht verunsichern, aber hltst du deine Chancen fr Tbingen fr realistisch?
Soweit ich es berblicken kann, stehst du dort bei 1.0 (BFD 6 MON -0.1 & TMS -0.4).
Letztes WS lag T bei 0.8 - es ist zu befrchten, dass es dieses Jahr sogar 0.7 wird.
Ich kenn deine Hintergrundgedanken natrlich nicht, jedoch denke ich, dass es mglicherweise bessere Aussichten an anderen Unis gibt. Hast du dir Gedanken ber solche mit Auswahlgesprch gemacht? Ich stimme dir zu, dass die Unis mit 51:49 kaum Sinn machen...

Wie gesagt, berdenk das ganze nochmal,

Grle  :Big Grin:

----------


## timoAC

> @timoAC
> ich mchte dich nicht verunsichern, aber hltst du deine Chancen fr Tbingen fr realistisch?
> Soweit ich es berblicken kann, stehst du dort bei 1.0 (BFD 6 MON -0.1 & TMS -0.4).
> Letztes WS lag T bei 0.8 - es ist zu befrchten, dass es dieses Jahr sogar 0.7 wird.
> Ich kenn deine Hintergrundgedanken natrlich nicht, jedoch denke ich, dass es mglicherweise bessere Aussichten an anderen Unis gibt. Hast du dir Gedanken ber solche mit Auswahlgesprch gemacht? Ich stimme dir zu, dass die Unis mit 51:49 kaum Sinn machen...
> 
> Wie gesagt, berdenk das ganze nochmal,
> 
> Grle


Danke dir, habe es eben mit Tbingen selbst gesehen. Auswahlgesprche hatte ich gedanklich komplett abgehakt, da ich echt extrem viel Zeit und Mhen in den TMS investiert habe, aber du hast Recht; ich werde die Auswahlgesprchunis wieder mit einbeziehen mssen.

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> Also ich habe jetzt bei Anton mein TMS-Ergebnis hinzugefgt. Ich habe jetzt einen nderungsantrag bekommen. Da konnte ich die Reihenfolge der OP natrlich nicht ndern. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich nur den TMS-Bescheid mit einer von mir handgeschriebenen neuen OP Liste zu HHS schicken soll, oder den nderungsantrag (mit den noch falschen OP) plus den neuen OP plus den TMS?


Alt- oder Neuabiturient?
Alt: formlose Liste erstellen, anfgen
Neu: da die Bewerbungsfrist bis zum 15.7 luft, solltest du die OP ndern knnen.

----------


## Janna98

> Alt- oder Neuabiturient?
> Alt: formlose Liste erstellen, anfgen
> Neu: da die Bewerbungsfrist bis zum 15.7 luft, solltest du die OP ndern knnen.


Altabiturient.
Ich habe wie gesagt schon die nderung vorgenommen, obwohl ich es eigtl nicht htte machen mssen.
Jetzt habe ich den nderungsantrag aber trotzdem und frage mich ob ich ihm hinschicken muss? Ich hatte berlegt einfach ein Post-it an die Stelle mit der alten OP Auswahl zu kleben mit dem Vermerk auf das beigefgte neue Blatt mit den neuen OPs zu schauen.
Geht das so?

----------


## Schokobie

> Mit einem Abi von 1.5 und 69 % im TMS wo hab ich die grte Chance zu Auswahlgesprchen eingeladen zu werden? 
> Lbeck 
> Hannover
> Duisburg-Essen ?
> Wrde mich ber Antworten sehr freuen  und Glckwunsch an alle die richtig abgerumt haben im TMS !


Bei allen drei liegst du genau auf dem Grenzrang. Und dann wird gelost.  :Smilie:  Daher kann man es schlecht voraussagen.
Also in Essen und Hannover war es in den letzten Jahren immer 1,5 und laut der Studienberatung in Hannover wurden letztes Jahr ca. 20 Leute mit 1,5 eingeladen und entscheidend waren deine Abipunkte. ( Beim letzteren war sie etwas unsicher.)

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> Altabiturient.
> Ich habe wie gesagt schon die nderung vorgenommen, obwohl ich es eigtl nicht htte machen mssen.
> Jetzt habe ich den nderungsantrag aber trotzdem und frage mich ob ich ihm hinschicken muss? Ich hatte berlegt einfach ein Post-it an die Stelle mit der alten OP Auswahl zu kleben mit dem Vermerk auf das beigefgte neue Blatt mit den neuen OPs zu schauen.
> Geht das so?


Ach so. 
Ja, du fgst einfach eine formlose Liste bei. 
Laut HSS ist das die richtige Vorgehensweise.
Wrde den nderungsantrag mitsenden

----------


## Schokobie

> Hallo zusammen!
> Nachdem ich gestern nur noch panisch war und geheult habe, hat sich alles ein bisschen gesetzt. Ich hatte bereits in den ,,wie stehen meine Chancen''-Thread geschrieben, aber dachte, ich schreibe auch hier nochmal rein. Mein TMS Ergebnis war richtig mies und ich kann es mir immer noch nicht erklren, da ich beim ben immer ziemlich gut war, aber das ist ja jetzt auch nicht relevant. 
> Ich habe meine Liste jetzt mal ein wenig berarbeitet und wollte einfach mal eure Meinungen wissen. HamNat Unis habe ich jetzt erstal weggelassen und wrde dies versuchen, wenn es dieses Jahr nicht klappen sollte.
> 
> Abi 1,5 (Neuabiturient)
> Berufsausbildung + 4 Jahre Berufserfahrung
> 
> 1. Lbeck (0,4 Berufsbonus, damit genau auf der Grenze von letztem Jahr), oder denkt ihr, Dresden wre sinnvoller?)
> 2. Rostock (dort wre ich bei 1,4)
> ...


Schon mal an Mainz in der Abiturbestenquote gedacht?  :Smilie:  Wie war denn dein Schnitt bei der Berufsausbildung? Das soll hier laut Forum mglich sein. Ich kenne mich persnlich nicht aus.

Und mit 1,0 in Freiburg liegst du an der Grenze. Aber laut Studenteberatung erwarten sie ebenfalls einen NC von 1,0

----------


## Schokobie

> Puh...
> Erstmal Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die ein top Ergebnis haben!
> 
> Habe gerade meine Ergebnisse nachgeguckt, habe mich den ganzen Tag nicht wirklich getraut.
> Es ist leider nicht so gut wie ich erhofft habe. Habe die ganze Zeit geglaubt in die Besten 20 % wrde ich es locker schaffen, bin jetzt relativ knapp an der 20% Marke gescheitert.. 
> Prozentrang 78%
> Standardwert 108
> Notenquivalent 1,5
> 
> ...


Ulm knnte noch gehen.  :Smilie:  NC in der Abi/TMS-Quote war letztes Jahr bei 1,496. Vielleicht kannst du nachrcken. Ich glaube,dass Ursa in den letzten Seiten erzhlt hat, dass sie so nachrckte.  :Blush:  Wenn ich mich nicht irre

----------


## Kiddo

Hat Marburg nicht im letzten Jahr bei den 1,1ern gelost?

----------


## Sternchenhase

> Hat Marburg nicht im letzten Jahr bei den 1,1ern gelost?


Ja  :Grinnnss!: !


Ach ja, fr die, die nach Marburg wollen  :Grinnnss!: : Hier der Link zum Lokalforum.

Gerne auch PNs, wenn ihr noch Fragen habt  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## timoAC

Musste man sich dafr nochmal seperat bewerben?

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Fr das Losen? 
Nein, hier handelt es sich um ein nachrangiges Kriterium, d.h. unter allen, die 1,1 haben wird solange gelost, bis alle Pltze besetzt sind. 
Ein NC von 1,1 heit nur, dass der letzte in der Rangliste 1,1 hatte, jedoch nicht, dass alle, die 1,1 hatten, einen Platz bekommen haben.

----------


## Guschdel

> Schon mal an Mainz in der Abiturbestenquote gedacht?  Wie war denn dein Schnitt bei der Berufsausbildung? Das soll hier laut Forum mglich sein. Ich kenne mich persnlich nicht aus.
> 
> Und mit 1,0 in Freiburg liegst du an der Grenze. Aber laut Studenteberatung erwarten sie ebenfalls einen NC von 1,0


Danke fr deine Antwort  :Smilie:  Meine Ausbildung habe ich leider ,,nur'' mit 1,7 abgeschlossen. Deshalb msste die Variante wegfallen =/

Also denkst du, ich sollte Freiburg versuchen? Was denkst du/ihr ber die anderen OP's bei mir?

----------


## Lisi_loves_med

Hey, auch ich wei jetzt nich sicher ob ich Chancen auf einen Platz habe.
Ich habe ein Abi von 1,7 mit 707 Punkten.
Meine TMS-Ergebnisse:
Prozentrang: 91
Standardwert: 113
Notenquivalent: 1,2

Damit msste ich ja in Mnchen, Marburg, Ulm, Nrnberg und Regensburg Chancen haben, oder? Ich habe echt Angst dass sich die Werte von letzten Jahr nochmal drastisch verndern und ich dann ohne Studienplatz dastehe.

Und ist es wirklich egal wie ich die Ortsprferenzen setze? Es wre super wenn mir jemand helfen knnte :Smilie:

----------


## Ursa

Hallo Emsi123
Sorry, spt kommt es , doch es kommt:
Fr Gieen kam ich jetzt auf 60,67

----------


## Ursa

Ja stimmt.
Schau doch mal bei HsS unter dem 1. Nachrckverfahren.  SEITE 11.
1.506 HATTE der letztgenommene Bewerber.

----------


## TheUnnamed00

Ich habe den TMS vor meinem Abi gemacht und einen PR von 75% erreicht, was leider unter meinen Erwartungen liegt. Abi mache ich dann nchstes Jahr und voraussichtlichtlich wird sich das auf einen Schnitt von 1,6 belaufen.
Ich bin verzweifelt...hab ich irgendeinen Geheimtipp bersehen oder habe ich mit diesen Werten wirklich keine Chance direkt nach dem Abi reinzukommen?M

Gru

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Erstmal im Abi nochmal richtig durchstarten! Jeder Punkt hilft! Du hast noch ein ganzes Jahr Zeit. Hole raus, was geht. Ansonsten HamNat und Auswahlgesprche und den MedAT in sterreich

----------


## Emsi123

> Hallo Emsi123
> Sorry, spt kommt es , doch es kommt:
> Fr Gieen kam ich jetzt auf 60,67


Ist das dort dann auch auf der Kante wie bei den andern sozusagen ?
Und danke @ursa  :Smilie: )

----------


## Emsi123

@ursa an welche Stelle hattest du Eigentlich Ulm gesetzt ?

----------


## Janna98

Ich reie mal ein neues Thema an: 
Studienplatztausch.
Zum 1.Semester bietet das nicht jede Uni an. Hat jemand zufllig eine Liste?
Ich msste z.B bei mir in der Nhe studieren, da kommen nur 3 Unis in Frage, hab aber ja 6 OPs. Nun stellt sich die frage ob ich 6 eintrage und falls ich OP4-6 bekommen sollte versuche zu tauschen.

----------


## mwlfhd123

Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage.. wurde wahrscheinlich jetzt schon hufiger beantwortet, aber ich finde die Stelle nicht mehr..
Und zwar bin ich Alt-Abiturientin und ich muss doch jetzt nur den formlosen nderungsantrag und das TMS-Ergebnis zu hochschulstart schicken. Oder muss ich noch irgendwas in meinem Account bei hochschulstart ndern und ausdrucken ?? Vielen lieben Dank!!

----------


## Schollle

Ich htte auch nochmal eine Frage; wei jemand die Ortsprferenzen der gngigsten Unis? Also wer zB nur bis erste Ortsprfernz zulsst. Oder wei jemand wo ich das finde? Ich hab nmlich keine Ahnung! Danke schonmal

----------


## Ursa

> @ursa an welche Stelle hattest du Eigentlich Ulm gesetzt ?


Ulm war bei bei mir An 4 od 5. Stelle

----------


## Ursa

> Ich htte auch nochmal eine Frage; wei jemand die Ortsprferenzen der gngigsten Unis? Also wer zB nur bis erste Ortsprfernz zulsst. Oder wei jemand wo ich das finde? Ich hab nmlich keine Ahnung! Danke schonmal


Siehe hier unter Angebot u Nachfrage:
https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=62

----------


## Emsi123

> Ulm war bei bei mir An 4 od 5. Stelle


Okay danke und hattest du den TMS gemacht ?

----------


## Ursa

> Hey, auch ich wei jetzt nich sicher ob ich Chancen auf einen Platz habe.
> Ich habe ein Abi von 1,7 mit 707 Punkten.
> Meine TMS-Ergebnisse:
> Prozentrang: 91
> Standardwert: 113
> Notenquivalent: 1,2
> 
> Damit msste ich ja in Mnchen, Marburg, Ulm, Nrnberg und Regensburg Chancen haben, oder? Ich habe echt Angst dass sich die Werte von letzten Jahr nochmal drastisch verndern und ich dann ohne Studienplatz dastehe.
> 
> Und ist es wirklich egal wie ich die Ortsprferenzen setze? Es wre super wenn mir jemand helfen knnte


Du hast auch Chancen in Gieen viellt mit 63.33 und in Kln mit 60.33
Von Gieen hat man halt noch keinen wirklichen Anhaltspunkt, weil es neu ist. In
Rostock dasselbe.Dort wrst du bei 1.4
Dazu noch Kiel, Gttingen, 
Dresden boniert ja eigenem Dystem nach Fchergewichtung. Das msstest du dir selbsr mal ausrechnen. Jena auch.
Greifswald msste man mal anrufen. Soll sehr gute Med. Fakultt sein.

Und was die OPs angeht: 
Auer Greifswald, Gttingen,Rostock, Jena
kannst du die restlichen oben erwhnten an jeder beliebigen Stelle setzen. Eben ganz nach deinen persnlichen Vorlieben. 
Bei Gr-G-Ro-Je musst du bei HSS nochmal genau schauen.
Du hast ja echt jede Menge Auswahl. Darum werden dich viele beneiden.

----------


## Ursa

> Okay danke und hattest du den TMS gemacht ?


Jja hatte TMS leider auch etwas versbelt. Aber mit 0.6 Bonus hatte ich auch davor noch Marburg Mnchen und Gieen u Kln stehen. In Ulm war es dann mein Notenquivalent von 1.5, was mir das Glck beschert hatte. Ulm ist echt ne sehr nette u gepflegte Stadt. Aber halt sehr schwbisch. Daran musste ich mich echt gewhnen als Klnerin.

----------


## Selinchenbee

An alle, die sich fr Heidelberg interessieren: glaubt ihr, dass man mit 66 Pkt dieses Jahr "sicher" drin ist? (ja ich wei, sicher ist nur der Tod aber ihr wisst was ich meine  :Big Grin:  ) letztes Jahr war die Grenze ja bei 55,9 oder so.
Und mit wieviel Punkten bewerbt ihr euch?  :Smilie:

----------


## Emsi123

> Jja hatte TMS leider auch etwas versbelt. Aber mit 0.6 Bonus hatte ich auch davor noch Marburg Mnchen und Gieen u Kln stehen. In Ulm war es dann mein Notenquivalent von 1.5, was mir das Glck beschert hatte. Ulm ist echt ne sehr nette u gepflegte Stadt. Aber halt sehr schwbisch. Daran musste ich mich echt gewhnen als Klnerin.


Okay gut zu wissen, ich hab Ulm jetzt auch mit auf die Liste gesetzt  :Smilie:  was fr ein Abi hattest du denn ? Und mit 0,6 Bonus hast du doch den TMS nicht versbelt das ist doch total gut ! :Smilie:

----------


## Emsi123

> An alle, die sich fr Heidelberg interessieren: glaubt ihr, dass man mit 66 Pkt dieses Jahr "sicher" drin ist? (ja ich wei, sicher ist nur der Tod aber ihr wisst was ich meine  ) letztes Jahr war die Grenze ja bei 55,9 oder so.
> Und mit wieviel Punkten bewerbt ihr euch?


Ja ich denke damit bist du sicher drin, so weit wird das nicht steigen ! :Smilie:  
Bei mir langt es in HD leider nicht

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Ja ich denke damit bist du sicher drin, so weit wird das nicht steigen ! 
> Bei mir langt es in HD leider nicht


Danke fr die Antwort  :Smilie:  
Bewirbst du dich dann in Mannheim?

----------


## Sniggel

> Danke fr die Antwort  
> Bewirbst du dich dann in Mannheim?


Bewerbe mich mit 63,5 Punkten  :Smilie:  wei nur noch nicht ob in Mannheim oder Heidelberg :/ Warum hast du dich fr HD entschieden?

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Bewerbe mich mit 63,5 Punkten  wei nur noch nicht ob in Mannheim oder Heidelberg :/ Warum hast du dich fr HD entschieden?


Dann bist du sicher auch drin!  :Smilie:  
Heidelberg war eigentlich schon immer mein Traum, ich liebe die Stadt. Auch hab ich von der Uni bis jetzt eigentlich nur Gutes gehrt. Ich htte nur nie gedacht, dass ich dort einmal Chancen habe.
Mannheim hat defintiv auch seine Vorzge, da sie ja diesen Modellstudiengang anbieten.
Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung. 
Ich habe an 2. OP dann Mannheim gesetzt
Zu welcher Uni tendierst du?

----------


## Selinchenbee

Das kommt jetzt vlt ein bisschen komisch, aber ist hier im Forum vielleicht eine Ixxx Sxxx _[Name von Feuerblick gendert... bitte nicht ffentlich irgendwelche Namen anderer Leute posten!]_ angemeldet, die damals mit mir den Probetest in Stuttgart geschrieben hat? (wir waren Sitznachbarn) Wre witzig wenn du dich melden wrdest  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternchenhase

Ich hoffe, ein Moderator ndert es gleich, aber du hast ja selber schon 17 Beitrge, Selinchenbee, und knntest es damit selbst ndern: Es ist nicht gut, die Namen ander Leute in einem ffentlichen Forum ohne ihr Einverstndnis zu posten.

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Ich hoffe, ein Moderator ndert es gleich, aber du hast ja selber schon 17 Beitrge, Selinchenbee, und knntest es damit selbst ndern: Es ist nicht gut, die Namen ander Leute in einem ffentlichen Forum ohne ihr Einverstndnis zu posten.


Bitte entschuldige, das hab ich nicht bedacht sternchenhase.

----------


## Ursa

> Okay gut zu wissen, ich hab Ulm jetzt auch mit auf die Liste gesetzt  was fr ein Abi hattest du denn ? Und mit 0,6 Bonus hast du doch den TMS nicht versbelt das ist doch total gut !


Sorry, diese Handytippfehler. Hatte 0.4 Bonus. Hatte eigtl mehr von mir damals erwartet.

----------


## ahea

Wie stehen die Chancen bei meiner besten Freundin mit einem 1,4 Abi und 63% im TMS (1,7) ? Ich hatte jetzt folgende Unis fr sie rausgesucht :

1. Prferenz :

- Dresden (842 Punkte) -> Auswahlgesprch
- Lbeck (1,0) -> Auswahlgesprch
- Frankfurt (1,4) direkt 
- Duisburg/Essen (1,4) -> Auswahlgesprch
- Gttingen (1,2) -> Auswahlgesprch

weitere Unis:

- Kiel (1,2) direkt


Haben wir eine Uni bersehen ? An welcher Uni ergibt sich am ehesten eine Zulassung ? Generell wre eine Zulassung ohne Auswahlgesprch natrlich am besten, aber ich wei dass da die Chancen eher schlecht stehen ^^ 

Liebe Gre, Lena und Julie

----------


## Mervealevi

Hey Leute ich htte mal eine Frage . Wenn man auf Hochschulstart geht und sich die Gesamtbersicht zum WS 16/17 angeguckt dann steht da zum Beispiel fr Kln das die Grenze beim Auswahlverfahren der Hochschule bei 58.8 Punkte lag . Guckt man sich das das 1.Nachrckverfahren an steht da genau der gleiche Wert.Msste der nicht niedriger sein oder habe ich einen Denkfehler ?

----------


## Tinbam

Hey, 
auch ich komme mit einer brennenden Frage, von der ich hoffe, dass sie mich irgendjemand beantworten kann.
Wisst ihr, wie das mit der Vergabe genau luft, denn auf Basis der Aussagen bei hochschulstart, werde ich daraus nicht so richtig schlau.
Wenn also meine erste OP besttigt werden sollte, falle ich fr alle brigen aus;
falls nicht, nehme ich weiterhin am Vergabeverfahren teil und es besteht immer noch die Mglichkeit, einen Platz zu erhalten, genauer gesagt: auch wenn man eine Uni an letzter Stelle genannt hat, kommt sie noch in Frage.
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?
Danke! :Big Grin:

----------


## Ursa

@tinban
Ja du siehst das richtig. 
Die arbeiten quasi deine Wunschliste der Reihenfolge nach ab. 
Deshalb setze nie was an OP 5 , wenn du es eigtl lieber haben willst als die Stadt an Op 3
Es sei denn, du musst OP-Bedingungen einhalten. 
. Dies als Bsp. nur mal so.
Wenn die Zulassungen dann fr OP1 rauskommen u man nicht dabeiwar, kann man manchmal sogar unter Vorbehalt erfahren, ob man an einer anderen gewhlten OP eine Zusage erwarten kann. 
Dies gilt allerdings nucht fr die Nachrckverfahren.

----------


## Chip98

Prozentrang 86
Abi 1,5
Habe ich damit Chancen in Erlangen?

----------


## Sniggel

> Dann bist du sicher auch drin!  
> Heidelberg war eigentlich schon immer mein Traum, ich liebe die Stadt. Auch hab ich von der Uni bis jetzt eigentlich nur Gutes gehrt. Ich htte nur nie gedacht, dass ich dort einmal Chancen habe.
> Mannheim hat defintiv auch seine Vorzge, da sie ja diesen Modellstudiengang anbieten.
> Ist eine schwierige Entscheidung. 
> Ich habe an 2. OP dann Mannheim gesetzt
> Zu welcher Uni tendierst du?


Ich kann mich derzeit gar nicht entscheiden :/ In Mannheim klingt das Konzept einfach richtig interessant, dazu dann noch die komplett neuen Rumlichkeiten und ein kleinerer Studiengang (hatte ich jetzt auch schon und glaub mir je kleiner desto besser...) 
Naja und Heidelberg als Stadt ist schon mal viel schner! Ist auch ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte, wenn man 5 Jahre dort verbringen mchte... Zu den Vorlesungen in Heidelberg wei ich leider nicht viel und die Rumlichkeiten sollen eher naja sein. Trotzdem muss die Lehre Qualitativ hochwertig sein und die Leute fhlen sich dort alle wohl  :Smilie:  
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist in Mannheim das Pflegepraktikum schon integriert, whrend es in Heidelberg extern ist?

----------


## Ursa

> Prozentrang 86
> Abi 1,5
> Habe ich damit Chancen in Erlangen?


Groe Chancen:ja, hast ja Bonus von 0.6
Garantie:nein, weil genau auf letztjhriger Grenze

----------


## medizinertest2017

Falls man nicht die Uni bekommt, die man wollte, denkt ihr es gibt genug Leute, die tauschen wrden?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sniggel

> Falls man nicht die Uni bekommt, die man wollte, denkt ihr es gibt genug Leute, die tauschen wrden?


Ich denke schon  :Smilie:  Gerade bei Medizin wird sich ja daran orientiert, wo man am ehesten Chancen hat und da gibt es immer jemanden, der dann tauschen mchte. So zumindest hab ich das mal gehrt, Garantien gibts natrlich nicht...

----------


## Janna98

> Falls man nicht die Uni bekommt, die man wollte, denkt ihr es gibt genug Leute, die tauschen wrden?


Das bitte mit Obacht genieen, viele Unis erlauben KEINEN Wechsel zum 1. Semster. Man msste also 1-2 Sem mind. an der nicht-Wunsch Uni studieren.

----------


## Vannie24

Hallo
auch ich komme mit einer Frage...
Habe durch den TMS ziemlich sichere Chancen in Gttingen zu einem Auswahlgesprch eingeladen zu werden. Da ich aber einen Abischnitt von 1,6 habe und die endgltige Entscheidung dort mit der eigentlichen Abinote und den Ergebnissen der Gesprche gefllt wird starte ich dort wohl von etwas weiter hinten... Mal angenommen ich werde nach den Gesprchen nicht in Gttingen angenommen bin ich dann trotzdem noch im Verfahren meiner anderen Ortsprferenzen drin oder wird die Einladung zum Gesprch mit einer Zulassung gleichgesetzt und ich scheide aus dem Verfahren der anderen Unis aus und habe im Zweifelsfall am Ende nichts? 
Was meint ihr? Finde im Internet keine eindeutigen Antworten darauf...

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Nein  :Smilie:  du hast bei allen Unis die gleichen Chancen einen Platz zu bekommen.
Gttingen beginnt mit den Gesprchen und parallel wird z.b. die Liste fr Bochum erstellt.
Du bekommst keine Einladung fr Gttingen, bist aber in Bochum (3. OP) noch im rennen und bekommst in der 2. Stufe des AdHs deine Zusage.

----------


## Vannie24

> Nein  du hast bei allen Unis die gleichen Chancen einen Platz zu bekommen.
> Gttingen beginnt mit den Gesprchen und parallel wird z.b. die Liste fr Bochum erstellt.
> Du bekommst keine Einladung fr Gttingen, bist aber in Bochum (3. OP) noch im rennen und bekommst in der 2. Stufe des AdHs deine Zusage.


Super, Danke!!! Htte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen knnen aber man wei ja nie  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Gerne!

Ich kenne das. So kurz bevor es ernst wird bekommt man doch Panik und stellt sich die dmmsten Fragen  :hmmm...:

----------


## hi_mariee

Auf der Internetseite der Uni Heidelberg/Mannheim steht, dass der Studienplatztausch im 1. Fachsemester nicht mglich ist. Bedeutet das, dass man auch vor Studienbeginn nicht tauschen kann? Bin so verwirrt, weil viele einen Platz in Mannheim frs 1. Semester anbieten/suchen 🙄

----------


## medizinertest2017

Ich wei nicht.. also bei der Uni Hamburg und Mnchen steht konkret, dass ein Wechsel vor studienbeginn mglich ist, danach dann erstmal nicht.. 
sonst ruf dort mal an :Smilie:

----------


## Felia22

Hallo, 

ich habe im TMS einen Prozentrang von 84% erreicht und habe leider nur ein Abitur von 1,8, weshalb es kaum fr HM reichen wird. Darf man, wenn man die Ergebnisse vom TMS nachreicht auch noch zu ZM wechseln? (Bin Altabiturient) 

Wre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen knnt!

----------


## Ursa

> Hallo, 
> 
> ich habe im TMS einen Prozentrang von 84% erreicht und habe leider nur ein Abitur von 1,8, weshalb es kaum fr HM reichen wird. Darf man, wenn man die Ergebnisse vom TMS nachreicht auch noch zu ZM wechseln? (Bin Altabiturient) 
> 
> Wre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen knnt!


Ja, du kannst einmalig alles ndern: sowohl Ort als auch Studium tauschen. Aber trume besser nicht vom Wechsel spter von ZM zu HM. Das blockieren sie meist sehr raffiniert, indem die Prfungsinhalte nicht ganz identisch und somit gegenseitig nicht anrechenbar sind, soviel ich bisher erfahren habe.

----------


## hi_mariee

> Ich wei nicht.. also bei der Uni Hamburg und Mnchen steht konkret, dass ein Wechsel vor studienbeginn mglich ist, danach dann erstmal nicht.. 
> sonst ruf dort mal an


Danke, ich frage nochmal woanders und sonst rufe ich da an  :Smilie:

----------


## Cactusss

Hi Leute  :Smilie: 
Auch wenn die Frage dumm ist und ich mir denken kann, was ich tun muss, wrde ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und frage mal hier im Forum:

1. Wenn ich als Altabiturient nur mein TMS Ergebnis nachreichen will, ohne was ndern zu wollen, muss ich in Anton was ndern? Soweit ich wei geht das ja nicht, aber einige meinen, sie htten ihren Antrag wohl doch ndern knnen.

2. Soll ich meine Registriernummer handschriftlich auf mein Ergebnis schreiben, oder auf einen extra Zettel?

3. Sehe ich, wenn alles bearbeitet wurde, mein Ergebnis in meinem Kontrollblatt?

Tut mit leid wenn das total dmlich ist, aber lieber nachfragen, als was falschmachen  :Smilie:

----------


## Schokobie

Hey  :Grinnnss!:  
ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich mache es persnlich so:

1. Ich wrde dein Ergebnis hinschicken mit der Bemerkung das deine Quoten und die Uniwahl unverndert bleibt. ( So lautet ja die offizielle Meldung auf der Website).

2. Schreib es zu dem Zettel mit dem Hinweis von 1.  :Smilie:  Das TMS-Ergebnis ist ja ein offizilles Dokument und da wrde ich persnlich nichts draufschreiben.

3. Ja, nach einiger Zeit ndert sich das Kontrollblatt 






> Hi Leute 
> Auch wenn die Frage dumm ist und ich mir denken kann, was ich tun muss, wrde ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und frage mal hier im Forum:
> 
> 1. Wenn ich als Altabiturient nur mein TMS Ergebnis nachreichen will, ohne was ndern zu wollen, muss ich in Anton was ndern? Soweit ich wei geht das ja nicht, aber einige meinen, sie htten ihren Antrag wohl doch ndern knnen.
> 
> 2. Soll ich meine Registriernummer handschriftlich auf mein Ergebnis schreiben, oder auf einen extra Zettel?
> 
> 3. Sehe ich, wenn alles bearbeitet wurde, mein Ergebnis in meinem Kontrollblatt?
> 
> Tut mit leid wenn das total dmlich ist, aber lieber nachfragen, als was falschmachen

----------


## Schokobie

Ein Tausch ziwschen den beiden Unis ist mglich. Ich kenne sogar Leute bei denen das problemlos klappte. Und es scheint reltiv beliebt zu sein. Vom Sden in den Norden und umgekehrt. 
Du musst lediglich den HamNat abwarten  :Smilie: 




> Danke, ich frage nochmal woanders und sonst rufe ich da an

----------


## Cactusss

> Ein Tausch ziwschen den beiden Unis ist mglich. Ich kenne sogar Leute bei denen das problemlos klappte. Und es scheint reltiv beliebt zu sein. Vom Sden in den Norden und umgekehrt. 
> Du musst lediglich den HamNat abwarten



Danke fr deine Antwort, hat mir sehr geholfen!  :Smilie:

----------


## Felia22

> Ja, du kannst einmalig alles ndern: sowohl Ort als auch Studium tauschen. Aber trume besser nicht vom Wechsel spter von ZM zu HM. Das blockieren sie meist sehr raffiniert, indem die Prfungsinhalte nicht ganz identisch und somit gegenseitig nicht anrechenbar sind, soviel ich bisher erfahren habe.


Vielen Dank fr die Information!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Emsi123

Welche Unis und mit welchem Schnitt habt ihr jetzt alle abgegeben ? :Smilie:

----------


## Lng39

Habe nur Kln mit 1,2 Abi und 99% im Test angegeben. Da muss es aber auch mit dem Teufel zugehen, dass ich nicht rein komme.

----------


## Felia22

Htte ich Chancen zu einem Auswahlgesprch in Gttingen eingeladen zu werden mit einem Abschnitt von 1,8 und 0,4 Verbesserung durch den TMS?  :Smilie:

----------


## hi_mariee

> Htte ich Chancen zu einem Auswahlgesprch in Gttingen eingeladen zu werden mit einem Abschnitt von 1,8 und 0,4 Verbesserung durch den TMS?


Sieht nicht so gut aus, im letzten Jahr wurde bis 1,3 eingeladen und da auch nicht alle..

----------


## Felia22

> Sieht nicht so gut aus, im letzten Jahr wurde bis 1,3 eingeladen und da auch nicht alle..


Danke  :Smilie:  

Wei jemand vielleicht, wie es im Moment mit den Chancen aussieht nach dem Physikum im Ausland nach Deutschland zu wechseln? (Kroatien)

----------


## Cactusss

"ber Einschreibvoraussetzungen informieren Sie sich bitte frhzeitig bei den entsprechenden Hochschulen, da diese gegebenenfalls die Einschreibung bei einer Zulassung verhindern knnen. Entsprechende Hinweise finden Sie auf den Internetseiten der Hochschulen."

Wie ist das zu verstehen? Knnte es ein Problem darstellen, wenn ich eine Zulassung bekomme, whrend ich woanders in einem anderen Studiengang eingeschrieben bin?

----------


## postabiturient

ich hab da eine Frage. Ich hab 1,7 im Abi und 99% im TMS, htte ich da theoretisch eine Chance in Heidelberg ? oder eher nicht so ?

----------


## Cactusss

> ich hab da eine Frage. Ich hab 1,7 im Abi und 99% im TMS, htte ich da theoretisch eine Chance in Heidelberg ? oder eher nicht so ?


Dafr mssten wir deine Abipunktzahl und deinen Standardwert wissen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> ich hab da eine Frage. Ich hab 1,7 im Abi und 99% im TMS, htte ich da theoretisch eine Chance in Heidelberg ? oder eher nicht so ?


Dafr bruchte man wie gesagt Punktzahl und Standardwert.
Dein Standardwert ist, wie ich gelesen habe, 120.
Habe jetzt pi mal Daumen deine Abipunktezahl genommen und komme auf ungefhr 65-67 Punkte. 
Da wrde auf jeden Fall reichen  :hmmm...:

----------


## postabiturient

ok vielen dank fr die Antwort  :Smilie:  und wie ist das wenn man von einer uni angenommen wird, kriegt man dann automatisch keine zusagen mehr von den brigen Unis ?

----------


## timoAC

Okay, sorry, bin wahrscheinlich der 1000. der das fragt, habe aber bis jetzt keine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommen.
Muss ich meinen 2017er TMS (Ich bin Alt-Abiturient!)  jetzt in AntOn angeben und somit einen neuen Antrag erstellen und diesen dann zusammen mit einer formlosen Liste mit OP-nderungen und einer unbeglaubigten Kopie des Ergebnisses nach Dortmund schicken? Oder einfach nur eine Kopie des TMS-Ergebnisses plus einer formlosen OP-nderung mit Angabe der Registriernummer des alten Antrags nach Dortmund schicken _ohne_das Ergebnis nocheinmal zustzlich in AntOn anzugeben?

----------


## izzy17

Also soweit ich wei nichts mehr im Anton ndern (geht ja auch als altabiturient nicht mehr) sondern nur das Ergebnis ausdrucken und zusammen mit der Uni Liste und der Registriernummer an hss schicken (so hab ichs auch gemacht)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## timoAC

> Also soweit ich wei nichts mehr im Anton ndern (geht ja auch als altabiturient nicht mehr) sondern nur das Ergebnis ausdrucken und zusammen mit der Uni Liste und der Registriernummer an hss schicken (so hab ichs auch gemacht)


Ja, das Problem ist nur ich konnte das Ergebnis in AntOn einfgen, und das hat mich jetzt echt verwirrt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass das als Altabiturient nicht mglich ist..

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> ok vielen dank fr die Antwort  und wie ist das wenn man von einer uni angenommen wird, kriegt man dann automatisch keine zusagen mehr von den brigen Unis ?


Korrekt.
Nur von einer Uni. Deshalb OP weise verteilen. Die Unis, die die nicht so prferierst, ganz unten hinsetzen.
Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass du in HD etwas bekommst, aber rechne nochmal aus und frage hier nach.

@timo, das ist egal. Du kannst das ndern oder mich, du musst nur die formlose Liste anfgen 
Wenn du einen nderungsantrag erstellt hast, dann wrde ich ihn auf jeden Fall mitsenden, aber nicht die neue Liste vergessen.
Hast du keinen erstellt, musst du auch keinen machen, den auf HSS gibt es keine Angabe, dass ein nderungsantrag notwendig ist.




> Fr Alt-Abiturienten, die am TMS 2017 teilnehmen, gilt folgende Sonderregelung:
> Alt-Abiturienten, die am diesjhrigen TMS teilgenommen haben, senden bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses mit Angabe der Registriernummer Ihres Antrages bis zum 15. Juli 2017 an hochschulstart.de.
> Sie drfen in Kenntnis Ihres TMS-Ergebnisses die Studienorte fr das AdH und auch Ihren Studiengangwunsch einmalig neu festlegen. Da nderungen in AntOn fr Alt-Abiturienten nicht mehr mglich sind (s. Termine), nehmen Sie die nderung formlos schriftlich vor und senden diese unter Angabe Ihrer Registriernummer zusammen mit der Kopie des Testergebnisses bis zum 15. Juli 2017 (Eingang bei hochschulstart.de) an hochschulstart.de. Beachten Sie bitte, dass die Universitt Greifswald Ortsnderungswnsche von Alt-Abiturienten nach dem 31. Mai 2017 nicht mehr akzeptiert.

----------


## postabiturient

vielen dank  :Smilie:  eine letzte frage hab ich noch, und dass ist gut.

hatte mich mal mit Mainz beschftigt, hab aber nie Auswahlgrenzen im internet gefunden. wenn ich mit der Formel rechne: 0,51 x 1,7 + 0,49 x 1,0 = 1,357 

hab ich damit eine Chance ? nicht wirklich oder ?

----------


## Janna98

> Korrekt.
> Nur von einer Uni. Deshalb OP weise verteilen. Die Unis, die die nicht so prferierst, ganz unten hinsetzen.
> Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass du in HD etwas bekommst, aber rechne nochmal aus und frage hier nach.
> 
> @timo, das ist egal. Du kannst das ndern oder mich, du musst nur die formlose Liste anfgen 
> Wenn du einen nderungsantrag erstellt hast, dann wrde ich ihn auf jeden Fall mitsenden, aber nicht die neue Liste vergessen.
> Hast du keinen erstellt, musst du auch keinen machen, den auf HSS gibt es keine Angabe, dass ein nderungsantrag notwendig ist.


ich habe das bei Anton gendert und dann bei HHS gefragt und JA du musst es mitsenden. ich habe um auf Nummer sich zu gehen einen Post it auf die alte OP Liste geklebt mit dem Vermerk auf die neue OP Liste

----------


## Cactusss

> ich habe das bei Anton gendert und dann bei HHS gefragt und JA du musst es mitsenden. ich habe um auf Nummer sich zu gehen einen Post it auf die alte OP Liste geklebt mit dem Vermerk auf die neue OP Liste


Aber doch nicht als Altabiturient, oder?

----------


## Muschelessen

@Cactuss
Als Altabiturient muss du das nicht ndern, steht ja auch nichts von im Internet. Falls du es gemacht haben solltest, sowie Janna98 anscheinend, dann solltest du es mitschicken.

----------


## EKman

Knnte ich euch mal fragen?
Sehr wichtig!!!
Ich finde gerade die PDF-Datei im Internet nicht, wo steht, bei welchen Unis man noch zustzliche Unterlagen einsenden muss.  :Frown: 
Hat jemand zufllig die Datei parat?
Wre super lieb <3

----------


## Ursa

> Knnte ich euch mal fragen?
> Sehr wichtig!!!
> Ich finde gerade die PDF-Datei im Internet nicht, wo steht, bei welchen Unis man noch zustzliche Unterlagen einsenden muss. 
> Hat jemand zufllig die Datei parat?
> Wre super lieb <3


https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1881
Hier die einzelnen Unis durchforsten.

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> vielen dank  eine letzte frage hab ich noch, und dass ist gut.
> 
> hatte mich mal mit Mainz beschftigt, hab aber nie Auswahlgrenzen im internet gefunden. wenn ich mit der Formel rechne: 0,51 x 1,7 + 0,49 x 1,0 = 1,357 
> 
> hab ich damit eine Chance ? nicht wirklich oder ?


Leute, wo sucht ihr Auswahlgrenzen???
Ganz ehrlich, auf Hochschulstart werden so gut wie alle Auswahlgrenzen verffentlicht. Besondere Mainz verffentlicht ber HSS seit mind sieben Jahren.
Oder was glaubt ihr woher Ursa, Sternchenhase und ich die ganzen Werte her haben? Erfinden wir sie? Oder haben einen direkten Draht zu jeder der 35 Unis? Trumt weiter...

Ich sage es mal so: wenn der NC in Mainz 1,4 wre, httest du Chancen.
Wenn der NC 1,3 oder 1,2 wre, wre es sehr knapp.
Wie genau der NC aussieht darfst du auf HSS nachschauen.
Ich wiederhole mich sehr sehr gerne: auf Hochschulstart findest du Antworten auf ungefhr 99% der Fragen. Fr den Rest helfen wir gerne  :hmmm...:

----------


## Professor E.

Hey eine kleine Frage, wei einer wie es in Mnchen und  in Marburg bei ranggleichheit abluft. Werden Bewerber mit einem Dienst vorgezogen oder findet ein normales Losverfahren statt? 
Vielen Dank

----------


## Chip98

Abi 1,5 und TMS 86%

An welchen Unis htte ich die grten Chancen?

----------


## Ursa

> Abi 1,5 und TMS 86%
> 
> An welchen Unis htte ich die grten Chancen?


Herzlichen Glckwunsch zu dem guten TMS. Damit knntest du dir wirklich die "Eintrittskarte" verschafft haben:

Erlangen (war 0,9)  httest du 0,9
Gttingen (1,2)        1,1 Auswahlgesprch
Kiel (1,2)                 1,1
Marburg (1,1)          0,9
Mnchen(1,1)         0,9
Regensburg(0,9/1,0 Nachrck)  0,9
Ulm (1,506 Nachrck)   1,402

du siehst, du kannst sogar richtig auswhlen.

----------


## Ursa

> Hey eine kleine Frage, wei einer wie es in Mnchen und  in Marburg bei ranggleichheit abluft. Werden Bewerber mit einem Dienst vorgezogen oder findet ein normales Losverfahren statt? 
> Vielen Dank


Dort hat HSS bereits eine Losliste erstellt, die im Falle des Nachrckverfahrens dann auch Anwendung findet.

----------


## Chip98

Ok, danke. Die Reihenfolge hatte ich auch so hnlich. Dann schicke ich morgen den Brief los, damit ich nicht noch die Anmeldefrist versume.

----------


## Felia22

Wei jemand, ob in Ulm Dienst und TMS angerechnet werden oder getrennt voneinander? 

Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Ursa

> Wei jemand, ob in Ulm Dienst und TMS angerechnet werden oder getrennt voneinander? 
> 
> Danke im Voraus!



HSS schreibt f. Ulm:
Durchschnittsnote,*
Beruf,*
praktische Ttigkeit,*
auerschulische Leistungen und*
Testergebnis 

wichtig: in Ulm kommst du nur mit [ABI + TMS] gekoppelt oder [ABI + Berufsausbildung] rein. Es gibt 2 verschieden Quoten. Je 50%.
Dienst zhlt offensichtlich nicht

----------


## ibag

Hallo, 
ich habe einen Abischnitt von 1,3 (775 Punkte) und einen TMS mit 67%. So komme ich ja bei manchen Unis auf 1,1.

Wo habe ich demnach die besten Chancen? Mnchen, Marburg, etc.? Habe Angst bei diesen zwei Unis nmlich zu sehr auf der Kante zu stehen. Wenn in der Statistik bei den Grenzen fr das 1. Nachrckverfahren einen NC von 1,1 sehe, bedeutet das, dass ALLE mit 1,1 noch durchgekommen sind? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder? 

Danke fr eure Hilfe!

----------


## Sternchenhase

NC bedeutet, dass der letzte zugelassene Bewerber diesen Schnitt hatte, also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit hinter diesem Bewerber noch eine Menge andere Leute mit diesem Schnitt waren, die aber bei der Reihenfolge Lospech hatten.

Mnchen und Marburg wrde ich auf jeden Fall mitreinnehmen. Was anderes, als Unis mitreinzunehmen, bei denen du auf der Kippe stehst, bleibt dir leider nicht brig.
Ansonsten noch so Sachen, wie Bochum, Frankfurt, Halle, Homburg...
Du solltest noch bei Greifswald und Jena deine Punkte berechnen und schauen, was da raus kommt.

Und ich wrde mich etwas beeilen, bald mssen die Unterlagen da sein  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Felia22

Hallo, 
ich habe nun Magdeburg auf Nummer 1 gesetzt. 
Wurden letztes Jahr dort alle mit 1,8 eingeladen oder wurde da auch schon gelost? :/ 

Danke im Voraus!

----------


## Josieeeeee

Habt ihr schon ein neues Kontrollblatt fr die genderten Ortsprferenzen bekommen? Oder bekommt man berhaupt ein Neues? Ich habe gerade etwas Angst, dass es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht angekommen ist  :Frown:

----------


## 4nt0n3y

Hallo zusammen, eine kurze Frage: bekommt man von HSS eine Rckmeldung, dass die Unterlagen eingegangen sind? Und wenn ja in welcher Form??

Mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, dass da etwas unterwegs hngen bleibt... :/

----------


## Weltallee

Man bekommt eine Mail mit Verweis auf das Kontrollblatt

----------


## Muschelessen

> Habt ihr schon ein neues Kontrollblatt fr die genderten Ortsprferenzen bekommen? Oder bekommt man berhaupt ein Neues? Ich habe gerade etwas Angst, dass es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht angekommen ist


Also bei mir wurde das Kontrollblatt schon aktualisiert, wobei ich es aber auch relativ zeitnah nach Bekanntgabe der Tms-Ergebnisse abgeschickt habe. Die Reihenfolge wurde gendert und die Ergebnisse des Tms hinzugefgt.

----------


## Sternchenhase

> wichtig: in Ulm kommst du nur mit [ABI + TMS] gekoppelt oder [ABI + Berufsausbildung] rein. Es gibt 2 verschieden Quoten. Je 50%.


Habs erst jetzt gesehen.

Ursa, ich habe es dir schon vor ein paar Tagen im Chancenthread gesagt- Leute ohne TMS oder Ausbildung werden in der Berufsausbildungsquote gesteckt!
Es gibt keine "Kopplung"!

----------


## Professor E.

Hallo zusammen, habe ein Abischnitt von 1,7 und ein Tms Ergebnis von 88% entspricht 1,2. 
wo htte ich die meiste Chancen? Und gibt es den bei solchen werten berhaupt einen "sicheren" Kandidaten? 
Vielen Dank

----------


## Sniggel

Hey kurze Frage zur Bewerbung in Heidelberg: muss man da diesen 6-seitigen Bogen von denen mitschicken? Ich habe jetzt nur die ID auf meinen TMS geschrieben und hingeschickt ohne diese ganzen Bltter von deren Onlineregistrierung. War das so richtig?

----------


## Lienna

Ich wei es auch nicht ganz genau, aber ich glaube man musste es nicht, hab das auch nicht gemacht

----------


## Felia22

Hallo, 

glaubt ihr, dass man mit 1,5 noch eine Chance in Rostock hat ? 

Vielen Dank !

----------


## Calimoon

Heyo,

war bis jetzt auch stiller Mitleser, aber jetzt hat es mir dann doch in den Fingern gekribbelt.

Ich habe 2015 mein Abi mit 1,5 (741 P.) gemacht, dazu 18 Monate FSJ und jetzt dieses Jahr den TMS mit 73% (106/1,6).
Dafr, dass ich ein recht schlechtes Gefhl hatte, ist das Ergebnis ok, natrlich hatte ich mir aber mehr erhofft.

Meine absolute Wunschuni wre Freiburg, dafr habe ich auch noch einmal das FSJ verlngert.

Meine OPs sind jetzt:

1. Freiburg
2. Marburg
3. Kiel
4. Mnchen
5. Regensburg
6. Erlangen-Nrnberg

Wie schtzt ihr meine Chancen ein? Ist die Reihenfolge klug oder htte ich lieber andere Unis unterbringen sollen?

Danke schon einmal!

----------


## Chip98

Hallo, Ich hab das TMS-Ergebnis, die neue Uni Reihenfolge und die Registriernummer an das Tms Ergebnis geheftet und auf das Blatt mit der Uni Reihenfolge geschrieben. Ist das so korrekt, weil ich noch keine E-mail bekommen habe?
Laut der Sendungsverfolgung msste das Ergebnis am 12 eingegangen sein.

----------


## Lienna

Hast du keine Postkarte dazugelegt? Die brauchen manchmal ein wenig alles zu aktualisieren. Ich hatte meins am Freitag losgeschickt und am Mittwoch ne Nachricht + Postkarte von hss bekommen und mein gendertes kontrollblatt

----------


## Chip98

Nein, ich habe keine Postkarte dazugelegt.

----------


## S.Pearce

Im Anbetracht der Tatsache dass heute/morgen die bewerbungsfrist ausluft...bleib mal ganz entspannt. Ich hab mich direkt beworben als die Portale frei waren und es hat ne gute Woche gedauert mit dem Kontrollblatt..

----------


## Chip98

Ok, danke. Ich hab noch eine Frage. Meine Adresse vom TMS-Ergebnis und von Hochschulstart sind unterschiedlich, da ich im Verlauf von diesem Jahr umgezogen bin. Die Adresse bei Hochschulstart entspricht der aktuellen. Ist dies ein Problem?

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Hey kurze Frage zur Bewerbung in Heidelberg: muss man da diesen 6-seitigen Bogen von denen mitschicken? Ich habe jetzt nur die ID auf meinen TMS geschrieben und hingeschickt ohne diese ganzen Bltter von deren Onlineregistrierung. War das so richtig?


Habe auch nur meine ID vorne auf ein Blatt geschrieben und alles zusammen abgeschickt. Hoffe das passt so.

----------


## Professor E.

Hey Leute, bin ich der einzige bei dem das Kontrollblatt noch unverndert ist? Hab meine Unterlagen am 11.07. verschickt.

----------


## Guschdel

> Hey Leute, bin ich der einzige bei dem das Kontrollblatt noch unverndert ist? Hab meine Unterlagen am 11.07. verschickt.


Also ich hatte meine Unterlagen am 10.7 verschickt und habe die Mail von Hochschulstart am 14.7 erhalten. Nur Geduld... Hattest du eine Postkarte dazu gepackt und diese schon erhalten?

----------


## Professor E.

Ne hab ich nicht. Hast du eine Postkarte mitgeschickt? Wenn ja, hast du die Postkarte schon vor der E-Mail bekommen? 

Klar, jetzt ist Geduld gefragt aber ich bin nicht sonderlich gut darin einfach nur abzuwarten 😅

----------


## S.Pearce

Ooooh dann werden die kommenden Tage und Wochen fr dich witzig  :Big Grin:  fr mich im brigen auch xD

----------


## Guschdel

Ja, ich habe eine mitgeschickt. Die kam am Donnerstag und am Freitag vormittag dann die Mail  :Smilie: 

Das mit der Geduld kann ich nachvollziehen. Das geht mir nicht anders  :Big Grin:  Denke du wirst da sicher morgen oder sptestens bermorgen eine Mail erhalten  :Smilie:

----------


## S.Pearce

50 Tage noch. Fr alle die, die hoffen direkt am 5.09. Bescheid zu bekommen. Ich hab so schiss dass es fr mich in ffm nicht reicht  :Frown:

----------


## Professor E.

Heute wurde doch mein Kontrollblatt gendert. Da hab ich mir wohl umsonst so viele Sorgen gemacht  :Smilie: 
jetzt kann ich in Ruhe abwarten. Fahre jetzt auch in Urlaub um nicht stndig meine Gedanken bei meiner Uni-Bewerbung zu haben.

----------


## ahea

Ich habe meine Unterlagen am 11.07 abgeschickt und am 15.07 die Postkarte zurckbekommen, allerdings weder eine Mail noch weitere Post :/ Dauert das so lange ?

----------


## S.Pearce

> Ich habe meine Unterlagen am 11.07 abgeschickt und am 15.07 die Postkarte zurckbekommen, allerdings weder eine Mail noch weitere Post :/ Dauert das so lange ?


Ich denke mal die haben da einen Berg an Unterlagen der abgearbeitet werden will, weil eben viele Neu Abiturienten auch nichts eher schicken konnten. bei 5 Tagen wrde ich mir absolut noch keine Panik machen, vor allem wenn die Postkarte schon wieder da ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Professor E.

Ich habe auch keine Mail bekommen aber mein kontrollblatt sich gendert. Das reicht fr mich schon.

----------


## Ida96

Mein Kontrollblatt hat sich immer noch nicht gendert. Langsam krieg ich die Panik. Hab den Antrag auf nderung aufgrund des TMS Ergebnisses (altabiturient) schon lange verschickt, per einschreiben.

----------


## Lienna

Wenn du es per Einschreiben verschickt hast, msstest du doch ein die Sendung verfolgen knnen. Wenn dein Brief angekommen ist, wrde ich mir jetzt keine Sorgen machen. Vielleicht wird es ja auch morgen schon aktualisiert.

----------


## Emsi123

Bei mir hat sich auch erst vor kurzem das kontrollblatt gendert ohne Besttigungsmail  :Smilie:

----------


## Teresa_M.

Wer hat Interesse an bungsmaterial (Bcher, Skripte etc.) fr die Medizinertests? Bitte PN an mich!

----------


## Ursa

> Moin moin, weil ich bisher mit den bersichten zu den verschiedenen Aufnahmeverfahren der Unis im Zusammenhang mit dem TMS nie ganz zufrieden war, habe ich mich mal hingesetzt und smtliche wesentlichen Links der Hochschulen bzw. Infos zusammengefasst. Vielleicht hilft es ja auch einigen von euch, die sich noch sehr unsicher sind, ob es an der Wunschuni mit dem TMS-Ergebnis klappen wird: http://www.doktortest.net/tms/aufnah...chschulen-adh/


Hallo @chriba, 

genauso eine Liste habe ich mir vor 1 Jahr auch mal zusammengestellt fr alle Unis in D.
Anschlieend machte ich mir die Mhe, mal die gesamte Zahl der Zulassungen an allen Unis zu addieren, Abibestenquote+Wartezeit+Adh. Da kam ich dann auf 10.345 (+1.195) Zulassungen. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass etliche Unis--nahezu alle-- berbuchen, d.h. mehr zulassen, als sie eigentlich Pltze aufweisen. Dies variierte von +0% bis +33,09%. Im Durchschnitt waren es  13,06%.
Die Tatsache der berbuchung wurde mir auch von HSS besttigt. Die Grnde jedoch wurden nirgends offen ausgesprochen. ;-((

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Frankfurt schrieb mir, dass sie berbuchen, weil immer Leute abspringen und am Ende weniger anfangen, als eigentlich die Zusage hatten.
Damit vermeiden sie ein Nachrcke- und Losverfahren und keiner der Studenten muss 2-4 Wochen nach Semesterbeginn anfangen.
Ich denke, dass die anderen Unis die gleiche Intention haben und das ist ja verstndlich.
Falls die Rechnung nicht ganz aufgeht, luft es eben darauf hinaus, dass die Veranstaltung sehr berfllt sind.

Edit: gerade bei Bochum sieht man, dass das berbuchen Sinn macht. Es gibt wenig Unis, die nach Semesterstart soviele freie Studienpltze haben wie es in Bochum der Fall ist.

----------


## S.Pearce

> Frankfurt schrieb mir, dass sie berbuchen, weil immer Leute abspringen und am Ende weniger anfangen, als eigentlich die Zusage hatten.


und dann gibt es da noch mich, die nach einer Zusage direkt in der S-Bahn zur Einschreibung sitzen wrde  :Big Grin:  verrckte Welt.

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

Japp  :Smilie:  solche gibts auch. Aber es gibt ja oft Grnde (FSJ, Krankheit, ...)

----------


## Ursa

Ja, Marburg und Ulm haben mir dies auch so geschrieben. Somit wurde ich in Ulm bei 25 Nachrckern noch zum Nutznieer.
Die haben nicht nur viele Absagen gehabt, sondern dazu noch 2 Nachrckverfahren.
Hier liegt es vor allem auch an dem Histologie-Professor. Er hat solch einen Anspruch, dass er auch als Dr. Exmatrikulierer von den Studenten bezeichnet wird. Da ist die Histologieklausur schwerer angeblich als spter Histo im Physikum. Er hat schon von "oben" eine auf den Deckel bekommen, weil das fr die Uni mega teuer ist, 1/3 der Studenten 2x oder gar 3x Prparate zur Verfgung zu stellen. Aber dies tangiert ihn nicht. Er steht hinter seinem mega Anspruch. So kann man auch die berbuchung rechtfertigen.

----------


## jvnj

Hallchen  :Smilie:  Ich habe grade von einer Freundin gehrt, dass man den TMS im SS nicht einbringen kann. Hab jetzt im Internet nichts dazu gefunden und dachte eigentlich auch, dass das vlliger Quatsch wre und man den auch im SS einbringen kann. Aber jetzt hat sie mich doch etwas versunsichert  :Big Grin:  wisst ihr etwas dazu?

----------


## Ursa

> Hallchen  Ich habe grade von einer Freundin gehrt, dass man den TMS im SS nicht einbringen kann. Hab jetzt im Internet nichts dazu gefunden und dachte eigentlich auch, dass das vlliger Quatsch wre und man den auch im SS einbringen kann. Aber jetzt hat sie mich doch etwas versunsichert  wisst ihr etwas dazu?


Doch; alle Unis, die den TMS bonieren und Medizin im SS anbieten, bonieren ihn auch im SS.

----------


## ehem-user-11022019-1151

> Hallchen  Ich habe grade von einer Freundin gehrt, dass man den TMS im SS nicht einbringen kann. Hab jetzt im Internet nichts dazu gefunden und dachte eigentlich auch, dass das vlliger Quatsch wre und man den auch im SS einbringen kann. Aber jetzt hat sie mich doch etwas versunsichert  wisst ihr etwas dazu?


Bei der nchsten Unklarheit einfach bei HSS schauen, die haben immer die genaue Angabe.
Ansonsten siehe Ursas Antwort  :hmmm...:

----------


## jnslr

Hallo  :Smilie:  

Ich mchte den TMS nchstes Jahr schreiben und wollte einmal hier nachfragen, was ihr fr Tipps hat, wie man sich am besten vorbereitet? Also Bcherempfehlungen, Lerndauer, etc. 

Vielen lieben Dank!  :Smilie:

----------


## lisschen_98

Also mir haben die Bcher von Fritest und die MedGurus am besten geholfen. Vorbereitungsdauer wrde ich abhngig machen wie viel Zeit ich hab: Ich hab zum Beispiel einen Freiwilligendienst gemacht und hatte 40 Stunden Arbeitszeit die Woche, habe aber regelmig berstunden gemacht, einfach weils viel zu viele Aufgaben waren. Nachdem ich am Tag dann mindestes 8 Stunden durch die Gegend gerannt bin war ich abends meistens einfach platt. Daher hab ich die kurzen Tests in der Mittagspause gebt und die langen am Wochenende. Insgesamt hatte ich aber viel weniger Zeit als ich eigentlich dachte. Daher: fang ruhig relativ frh an zu lernen, insbesondere Textverstndnis, Med.-nat. und Quantitative und formale Probleme kann man wirklich gut langfristig lernen. Bei den kurzen Tests ist es eher wichtig sich die kurze Zeit bewusst zu machen und die Schnelligkeit zu trainieren. Hier macht eine krzere, dafr intensivere Lernphase mit Sicherheit mehr Sinn. 
Bei den Bchern wrde ich dir empfehlen einen Blick in die Facebook-Verkaufsgruppe zu werfen. Dort bieten die Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr ihre Bcher an und da gibts wirklich gute Preise. Ich hab damals die Medguru Reihe fr 65€ vollstndig bekommen und die Fritest fr 95€ und habe die Bcher verlustfrei vor wenigen Wochen weiterverkaufen knnen. 
Mach dir nicht zuviele Gedanken und glaube an dich. Ich war am Testtag leider von Leuten umgeben die das ganze sehr schlecht geredet haben und die ganze Zeit nur darber sprachen, dass sie das doch eigentlich gar nicht wollen und dass sie sich nicht vorbereitet haben, - nach Mglichkeit distanziere dich von sowas.

----------


## jnslr

Vielen Dank fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort, deine Anregungen und Tipps sind fr mich auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich! Meine Situation ist nahezu die Gleiche wie bei dir: FSJ fr 6 Monate, ich htte jedoch zwischen Ende meines Dienstes und Stichtag des Tests einen Monat "frei" und wrde den intensiv nutzen. Wrde es Sinn machen nach deiner Einschtzung, wenn ich dennoch im Februar beginne mich auf den TMS vorzubereiten?

----------


## lisschen_98

> Vielen Dank fr deine ausfhrliche Antwort, deine Anregungen und Tipps sind fr mich auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich! Meine Situation ist nahezu die Gleiche wie bei dir: FSJ fr 6 Monate, ich htte jedoch zwischen Ende meines Dienstes und Stichtag des Tests einen Monat "frei" und wrde den intensiv nutzen. Wrde es Sinn machen nach deiner Einschtzung, wenn ich dennoch im Februar beginne mich auf den TMS vorzubereiten?


Meine Situation war am Ende die, dass ich manche Untertests nur in den beiden Simulationen die ich komplett durch gemacht habe gelernt hab, daher wrde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen so frh wie mglich (zumindest die oben genannten Tests) zu trainieren, zumindest wenn du die Zeit dafr brig hast. Ein Monat msste aber auch so sehr gut reichen, du wirst dich darin auf alle Flle sehr gut vorbereiten knnen. Vielleicht magst du dich im Februar in die Untertests einlesen (da gibts ja den Leitfaden) und dann erst wenn du wirklich frei hast anfangen zu trainieren. Dann kannst du dein Gewissen etwas beruhigen und dir schon mal berlegen mit welchen Tests du wahrscheinlich eher Schwierigkeiten haben wirst, die Lernphase ist dann aber dennoch intensiv und mit Sicherheit auch ausreichend bemessen  :Smilie:  
Was du auch machen kannst: ganz am Anfang die Testsimulation I durchmachen und die Punkte aufschreiben. Da siehst du wo deine Defizite sind und kannst dann gegen Ende die Testsimulation II machen und deine Werte vergleichen.

----------


## S.Pearce

Hallchen  :Smilie: 

an die, die auch noch auf die Bescheide am 5. warten. Wann werdet ihr bei HSS anfragen? Freitag (01.09) schon oder bis Montags durchhalten?

----------


## Fabi97

> Hallchen 
> 
> an die, die auch noch auf die Bescheide am 5. warten. Wann werdet ihr bei HSS anfragen? Freitag (01.09) schon oder bis Montags durchhalten?


Hey,

ich denke, am Freitag schon anzurufen, wre etwas dreist.  :bhh:  ich wrde da wenn dann montags anrufen. Ruft ihr denn nur an, um nachzufragen, ob eure 1. OP geklappt hat oder auch wenn ihr wisst, dass 1. OP eh nicht mehr klappt wegen keiner Einladung zum Auswahlgesprch etc. und ihr dann direkt nach eurer 2. OP fragt? 🙈

----------


## S.Pearce

Da definitiv nur meine 1.OP klappen wrde, nur deshalb. Naja. Freitag ist eben zwei Werktage vorher wie bei den Wartern dieses Jahr auch..

----------


## Tesy

Hey Leute, 
was schtzt ihr so als Auswahlgrenze fr Gieen dieses Jahr?
Ich wei, dass das eine doofe Frage ist und mir niemand wirklich etwas konkretes sagen kann aber ich bin mir so unsicher.. :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bendsi16

> Hey Leute, 
> was schtzt ihr so als Auswahlgrenze fr Gieen dieses Jahr?
> Ich wei, dass das eine doofe Frage ist und mir niemand wirklich etwas konkretes sagen kann aber ich bin mir so unsicher..


Ich wrde so knapp ber 60 Punkte schtzen. Wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?

----------


## Tesy

Knapp unter 60, fr mich ist das Klner System in dem Abi nur 51% gewichtet wird deutlich angenehmer.. da wird es wohl aber erst zum sommer klappen..

----------


## Tesy

Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Riza_aaa

Wieviele Punkte hast du nach der Klner Formel wenn ich fragen darf ?

----------


## Lienna

@S.Pearce 
Du kannst es doch auf alle Flle mal versuchen und dann hier schreiben, was dir die Mitarbeiter gesagt haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tesy

> Wieviele Punkte hast du nach der Klner Formel wenn ich fragen darf ?


56,8 - ich hoffe damit klappt es zum Sommer (letztes SoSe war die Grenze ja bei 53,x)
Und du? Bzw die anderen?

----------


## Riza_aaa

> 56,8 - ich hoffe damit klappt es zum Sommer (letztes SoSe war die Grenze ja bei 53,x)
> Und du? Bzw die anderen?


58,8 - das es um mehr als drei Punkte steigen sollte finde ich eher unwahrscheinlich...

----------


## Riza_aaa

> 58,8 - das es um mehr als drei Punkte steigen sollte finde ich eher unwahrscheinlich...


*58,5

----------


## Muschelessen

> Hallchen 
> 
> an die, die auch noch auf die Bescheide am 5. warten. Wann werdet ihr bei HSS anfragen? Freitag (01.09) schon oder bis Montags 
> durchhalten?



Kann man etwa schon theoreisch ab dem 1. nachfragen, ob man ein Platz hat? Dachte man erhlt die mgliche Zulassung frhstens am 5., wenn die Bescheide rausgehen.

----------


## S.Pearce

Inoffiziell 1-2 Tage vorher

----------


## malzimtstern

> Kann man etwa schon theoreisch ab dem 1. nachfragen, ob man ein Platz hat? Dachte man erhlt die mgliche Zulassung frhstens am 5., wenn die Bescheide rausgehen.


Werden die Bescheide erst am 5ten versendet? 
Ich war nmlich im Urlaub als die Bescheide der Abiturbestenquote und konnte es somit nicht abschtzen, wann die ankamen 🙈

----------


## Ursa

> Werden die Bescheide erst am 5ten versendet? 
> Ich war nmlich im Urlaub als die Bescheide der Abiturbestenquote und konnte es somit nicht abschtzen, wann die ankamen


Ja, am 5.9. ist der Versendetermin. Da werden sie auch online reingestellt in euer "Konto".
Meist kann man 1 Tag zuvor meist nach 11/12 Uhr schon mal eine unverbindliche Auskunft bekommen.

----------


## malzimtstern

Guten Morgen!
Ich hab bei hochschulstart angerufen, und sie geben heute schon eine (unverbindliche) Auskunft  :Smilie:

----------


## Lienna

wirklich? Das ist cool, aber ich glaub ich warte einfach bis Dienstag. Hab zu viel Angst, dass meine 1. OP nicht klappt.

----------


## Chris_

Geben sie auch zu der 2-6 OP schon Auskunft ?

----------


## S.Pearce

> Guten Morgen!
> Ich hab bei hochschulstart angerufen, und sie geben heute schon eine (unverbindliche) Auskunft


Ernsthaft?? ich ringe ja immer noch mit mir.. bist du zugelassen? Wenn ja, wo?

----------


## malzimtstern

> Ernsthaft?? ich ringe ja immer noch mit mir.. bist du zugelassen? Wenn ja, wo?


Ja, war selbst einbisschen verwundert, dass sie schon heute Auskunft geben...

Ich wurde in Mnchen zugelassen 😍

----------


## S.Pearce

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
hab jetzt auch grad ne email geschrieben, mir ist schlecht..

----------


## lauriwillmedizin

Warte auch auf eine Zusage in Mnchen!! Was war dein (verbesserter) Schnitt?

----------


## Professor E.

Hab auch angerufen und der Berater hat mir gesagt dass die ersten 2 OP bisher negativ sind aber dass ich bei meiner 3. OP zugelassen bin.

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Ich habe eine Zulassung an meiner zweiten OP, wo ich eh mehr oder minder sicher drin war. Ich freue mich trotzdem so dermaen!  :Smilie: 

Noch keine Zulassung an OP1, HD, mit 56,19 P. Haben sich hier noch andere dort beworben und knnen mir verraten, ob sie zugelassen oder abgelehnt wurden? Es wrde mich nun wahnsinnig interessieren, wie weit ich von der Grenze weg bin. (So oder so wird wohl in HD kaum jemand nachrcken, oder?)

----------


## S.Pearce

Knntet ihr dazu schreiben wo und mit welchen Noten?
Bin auf der Arbeit und kann da nicht anrufen, warte also auf die E-Mail

----------


## Josieeeeee

Bei welcher Telefonnummer habt ihr angerufen? Irgendwie kann ich gerade nciht klar denken :0

----------


## Josieeeeee

Und was muss man alles bereit halten? Braucht man die Anton Registriernummer?

----------


## pamutan

Hm, heute schon Informationen bezglich OP 2-6? Ob ich auch schon anrufen sollte?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

> Hm, heute schon Informationen bezglich OP 2-6? Ob ich auch schon anrufen sollte?


Ich bereue fast schon wieder gefragt zu haben, weil ich jetzt unbedingt an meiner 2. OP landen mchte.  :Big Grin: 

(Ich frchte genau auf der Grenze meiner 1. OP zu sitzen und dann dort noch nachzurcken bzw. bis zum 22.09. zittern zu mssen. Aber das wird sich erst Dienstag zeigen, wenn die Grenzen verffentlicht wurden - ich hoffe einfach, dass der Grenzrang Lichtjahre von meinem Punktwert weg ist, sodass ich dort jetzt schon einen Mietvertrag unterschreiben kann...)

----------


## Professor E.

Also bei mir hat es bisher mit 1,1 in Mnchen und in Marburg nicht gelangt aber mit 1,455 in Ulm. 
Und ja man muss die Registrierungsnummer bereithalten.

----------


## Josieeeeee

Ich wei nicht, ob ich anrufen soll  :Nixweiss:

----------


## pamutan

> Ich wei nicht, ob ich anrufen soll


Versuche es doch ansonsten per Mail, dort solltest du auch Auskunft erhalten.

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Versuche es doch ansonsten per Mail, dort solltest du auch Auskunft erhalten.


Hm ok, glaubst du per Mail schreiben sie mir dann tatschlich heute noch zurck? Das wre ja klasse

----------


## S.Pearce

Zusage fr ffm mit 1.3  :Love:  waaaah. Hab jetzt doch angerufen weil E-Mail (immer noch nicht) beantwortet wurd.
Ich flipp aus!!!

----------


## pamutan

> Hm ok, glaubst du per Mail schreiben sie mir dann tatschlich heute noch zurck? Das wre ja klasse


Vermutlich eher nchste Woche, so schnell sind die glaube ich nicht  :Frown:  .

----------


## Josieeeeee

Ansonsten haben sie ja auch sicherlich noch bis 13 Uhr geffnet und ich kann noch anrufen.. hoffe ich jedenfalls

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Vermutlich eher nchste Woche, so schnell sind die glaube ich nicht  .


Alles klar, danke ;) dann rufe ich gleich wohl doch noch an

----------


## pamutan

> Alles klar, danke ;) dann rufe ich gleich wohl doch noch an


Bei welchen Unis hast du reelle Chancen?

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Bei welchen Unis hast du reelle Chancen?


Reele Chancen wohl nur in Bochum  :Big Grin:  Aber ich hoffe noch auf Essen, als erste Ortsprferenz, allerdings werde ich dort ja erst am 22. Bescheid erhalten, weil die Auswahlgesprche noch am Laufen sind. Ich will nur schonmal wissen, ob ich in Bochum drin bin und einen Platz sicher habe  :Smilie:  Ansonsten sind die anderen Unis auf meinen Ortsprferenzen 3-6 sowieso nicht wirklich realistisch. Und bei dir? Wo hast du Zulassungen unter Vorbehalt bekommen?  :Smilie:

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Reele Chancen wohl nur in Bochum  Aber ich hoffe noch auf Essen, als erste Ortsprferenz, allerdings werde ich dort ja erst am 22. Bescheid erhalten, weil die Auswahlgesprche noch am Laufen sind. Ich will nur schonmal wissen, ob ich in Bochum drin bin und einen Platz sicher habe  Ansonsten sind die anderen Unis auf meinen Ortsprferenzen 3-6 sowieso nicht wirklich realistisch. Und bei dir? Wo hast du Zulassungen unter Vorbehalt bekommen?


Oder hast du noch gar nicht angerufen?

----------


## RomanDLG

Bin in Gieen mit 69,3 Punkten zugelassen, wer mehr als das hat und auf Gieen hofft, ist also drin  :Smilie:

----------


## Josieeeeee

> Zusage fr ffm mit 1.3  waaaah. Hab jetzt doch angerufen weil E-Mail (immer noch nicht) beantwortet wurd.
> Ich flipp aus!!!


Uiii herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Top:

----------


## pamutan

> Reele Chancen wohl nur in Bochum  Aber ich hoffe noch auf Essen, als erste Ortsprferenz, allerdings werde ich dort ja erst am 22. Bescheid erhalten, weil die Auswahlgesprche noch am Laufen sind. Ich will nur schonmal wissen, ob ich in Bochum drin bin und einen Platz sicher habe  Ansonsten sind die anderen Unis auf meinen Ortsprferenzen 3-6 sowieso nicht wirklich realistisch. Und bei dir? Wo hast du Zulassungen unter Vorbehalt bekommen?


Damit hast du denke ich bessere Chancen als ich  :Big Grin:  , habe nur in Rostock eine kleine Chance als 2.OP mit 1,3. Das Verfahren wurde ja dieses Jahr umgestellt demnach kann man sich an keinen Anhaltspunkten orientieren. Ich selbst habe auch noch nicht angerufen
 :schnarch...:  .

----------


## S.Pearce

Die sind bis 15:00 Uhr da, also los!

----------


## Josieeeeee

OK ihr habt mich berredet, ich rufe jetzt gleich Mal an  :Big Grin: 
Und @pamutan vielleicht klappt's ja wirklich fr dich in Rostock, Ruf doch auch an  :Smilie:  ich drck dir jedenfalls die Daumen!!

----------


## Bendsi16

Vorlufige Zulassung in Marburg mit 0,9 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## malzimtstern

> Warte auch auf eine Zusage in Mnchen!! Was war dein (verbesserter) Schnitt?


Nice, dann sehen wir uns ja dort vielleicht😊
0.8 war mein verbesserter Schnitt  :Smilie:

----------


## pamutan

Habe mich jetzt berwinden knnen anzurufen und die nette Dame teilte mir mit, sie knne momentan noch keine Zulassung aussprechen. Ich werde am 22.September einen Zulassung- oder Ablehnungsbescheid erhalten. Klang fr mich so als sei das Verfahren noch nicht abgeschlossen, wahrscheinlich versuche ich es in einigen Tagen nochmals.

----------


## Chris_

Hab auch angerufen, mir wurde das gleiche gesagt, derzeit knne man keine Zulassung aussprechen, ich solle bis zum 22.09 warten. Grenzrnge knnten sie noch nicht nennen. Hat sich aber fr mich eher so angehrt als wrde es wohl dieses Wintersemester nichts werden  :Frown:

----------


## Josieeeeee

Mir wurde gerade auch mitgeteilt, dass sie im Moment noch keine Zulassung aussprechen kann. Aber ich Essen ja noch als 1. Ortsprferenz im Rennen htte und die Bescheide da sowieso erst spter kommen. Hat sich fr mich aber auch eher so angehrt als ob auch keine Zualssungrn fr Ortsprferenzen 2-6 mehr kommen  :Frown:  was glaubt ihr? Kann es sein, dass manche Unis einfach noch keine Ranglisten rausgeben haben?

----------


## waffles

Habe eben bei HSS angerufen und mit 60 Punkten in Gieen (2,0) eine Zulassung unter Vorbehalt bekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## Fabi97

Ich habe mich eben auch dazu durchgerungen, bei HSS anzurufen. War berhaupt kein Problem, die beiden Damen waren sehr nett. Habe mit verbesserter DN von 1,2 einen Studienplatz in Bochum ( 2. OP ). An meiner 1. OP kann ich eh nicht nachrcken, weil ich keine Einladung zum Auswahlgesprch bekommen habe. Somit ist das also schon sicher.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Katze2202

Habe eine Zulassung unter Vorbehalt in Kiel 😊
Mit Bonierung bin ich auf 1,0 gekommen.

----------


## Chris_

> Habe eben bei HSS angerufen und mit 60 Punkten in Gieen (2,0) eine Zulassung unter Vorbehalt bekommen


Das stimmt mich zumindest positiv, dass ich mit 58 Punkten im Sommer ne Chance hab  :Smilie:  Danke dir frs posten der Punktzahl

----------


## Lienna

> Habe eine Zulassung unter Vorbehalt in Kiel 
> Mit Bonierung bin ich auf 1,0 gekommen.


  :Top: 

Ich hab mich doch auch berwunden und vorhin angerufen und ebenfalls einen Platz in Kiel ergattert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Leyla1803

Lienna, mit welcher Note hast du einen Platz bekommen?  :Smilie:

----------


## S.Pearce

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die auch zugelassen wurden  :Smilie:  und fr alle wo es nicht geklappt hat: Kopf hoch !! Ich hab auch zwischendrin die Hoffnung aufgegeben.

----------


## Selinchenbee

Habe auch angerufen und einen Zulassungsbescheid unter Vorbehalt in Heidelberg bekommen. Wer geht denn auch nach Heidelberg?  :Smilie:

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

> Habe auch angerufen und einen Zulassungsbescheid unter Vorbehalt in Heidelberg bekommen. Wer geht denn auch nach Heidelberg?


Magst du (gern auch als PN) deine Punktzahl verraten?  :Smilie:

----------


## Selinchenbee

@ belanglosigkeiten
Habe mich auch in Heidelberg beworben mit 66,3 Punkten. Die Dame am Telefon sagte zu mir ich sei zugelassen. Wrde auch gerne wissen wie die Grenze war. Hast du als 2. OP Mannheim?

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Magst du (gern auch als PN) deine Punktzahl verraten?


habs so gepostet wei nicht wie es geht  :Big Grin:  hab dein beitrag aber auch grade erst gesehen sonst htte ichs dir geschrieben!

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Ok, dann war ich in HD mit meinen knapp ber 56 Punkten noch ein gutes Stck weg von dir. Und nein, Mannheim war nicht auf meiner Liste.  :Smilie:

----------


## Selinchenbee

> Ok, dann war ich in HD mit meinen knapp ber 56 Punkten noch ein gutes Stck weg von dir. Und nein, Mannheim war nicht auf meiner Liste.


Die geben die Grenze dann wahrscheinlich erst dam 5. raus oder? Wo wurdest du zugelassen?  :Smilie:

----------


## Riza_aaa

Bist du in der Quote mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung ?

----------


## Riza_aaa

> Bist du in der Quote mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung ?


@Avianda

----------


## waffles

@Riza_aaa nein habe ich nicht, dafr aber einen Bundesfreiwilligendienst.

----------


## Riza_aaa

Ohh hab auch 60 Punkte aber keinen Dienst .Mal gucke noch  :Smilie:

----------


## Mimi123

Ich hab einen unter Vorbehalt an meiner 5. OP in Mnchen  :Smilie:  ich hoffe, dass ich noch in kiel reinkomme, der am Telefon meine, dass die Chancen gut sind  :Smilie:

----------


## Professor E.

mit welcher Note?

----------


## Leyla1803

Mit welcher Note/Bonierung in Kiel und Mnchen, Mimi123?  :Smilie:

----------


## Professor E.

@Mimi123

----------


## Muschelessen

Zunchst einmal Glckwunsch an alle, die ihre Zulassung haben. Und Kopf hoch an alle, die noch darauf warten. Nicht gleich den Kopf hngen lassen. 
Ich habe auch glcklicherweise unter Vorbehalt  eine Zulassung in Mnchen erhalten😁

----------


## Professor E.

Wre voll cool wenn ihr auch eure Noten, (bzw. Verbesserten Noten) auch aufschreibt  :Smilie:

----------


## Mimi123

In Mnchen verbesserte Note 1,0 und in kiel 1,2  :Smilie:  ich wnsche mir so sehr das es noch in kiel klappt, aber erstmal berglcklich das es berhaupt geklappt hat  :Smilie:

----------


## Muschelessen

In Mnchen- brigens  erste Ortsprferenz- hatte ich eine verbesserte Note von 1,0.

----------


## Leyla1803

Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:  Hast du ein FSJ/BFD... gemacht? Ich hoffe mit 1,2 & FSJ grade auch auf Kiel.

----------


## Katze2202

Wnsche Euch ganz viel Glck fr Kiel!✊🏼 Das wird schon!!!🍀

----------


## Emsi123

Hast du genau 60 Punkte ? Und auf welcher OP hast du Gieen angegeben ? Ich hab auch 60 Punkte dort und Gieen an 5. stelle und wusste nicht, dass man heute schon anrufen kann ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Guschdel

Erstmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die ihre Zusage haben  :Smilie:  und wie bereits erwhnt: Kopf hoch an alle anderen  :Smilie: 

Ich hatte leider Nachtdienst und es daher nicht geschafft anzurufen. Hat irgendjemand von euch nach Homburg oder Ulm (Ausbildungsquote) gefragt? 
Kiel msste dann mit 1,1 geklappt haben. Hoffe ich 😄

----------


## Emsi123

> Bist du in der Quote mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung ?


Hast du auch 60 Punkte und in Gieen nichts bekommen, oder hast du auch nicht angerufen ? :Smilie:

----------


## Riza_aaa

> Hast du auch 60 Punkte und in Gieen nichts bekommen, oder hast du auch nicht angerufen ?


Ja ich habe auch genau 60 Punkte und habe leider nicht angerufen ...

----------


## Emsi123

> Ja ich habe auch genau 60 Punkte und habe leider nicht angerufen ...


Wie halten wir das bis Montag aus..?!

----------


## Riza_aaa

> Wie halten wir das bis Montag aus..?!


Hab so ein Gefhl das die Grenze bei 60 Punkte liegen wird  und dann nachrangige Kriterien zhlen bzw gelost wird 😂

----------


## Leyla1803

Ihr seid in Gieen mit 60 Punkten drin!!! Ich hab meine Zusage mit 59,33 fr Gieen bekommen  :Smilie:  
Falls jemand in Kiel oder Ulm zugelassen ist wrde ich mich ber Auskunft zu euren Noten freuen. Mit 1,2 & Fsj in Kiel und 1,5 in Ulm hat es bei mir jeweils nicht gereicht. 
Kann man eigentlich auch ein paar Tage vorher erfahren, ob man noch nachrckt oder geht das tatschlich erst am 22.09 ?

----------


## Emsi123

> Ihr seid in Gieen mit 60 Punkten drin!!! Ich hab meine Zusage mit 59,33 fr Gieen bekommen  
> Falls jemand in Kiel oder Ulm zugelassen ist wrde ich mich ber Auskunft zu euren Noten freuen. Mit 1,2 & Fsj in Kiel und 1,5 in Ulm hat es bei mir jeweils nicht gereicht. 
> Kann man eigentlich auch ein paar Tage vorher erfahren, ob man noch nachrckt oder geht das tatschlich erst am 22.09 ?


Omg ist das dann sicher ???😻😻 auf die wie vielte Stelle hast du Gieen gesetzt ?? Das wr so Hammer !!

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Wurde jemand in Regensburg oder Rostock zugelassen? Wenn ja, mit welcher Note? 
Ihr macht mir Hoffnung hab auch 1,0 in Mnchen, allerdings auf 6. OP. In Kiel hab ich auch 1,2 und FSJ 🙈😅
In Gieen hab ich mich trotz langen berlegens jetzt mit 60 Punkten nicht beworben und bereue dies gerade ein bisschen...

----------


## Leyla1803

Emsi123 Ich kann dir auch keine verbindliche Auskunft geben, aber es wre ja unlogisch wenn du mit 60 Punkten abgelehnt und ich mit 59,33 zugelassen werde ;) Habe Gieen als 4. OP genannt. 
Adrumfrenum Kannst du Bescheid geben, falls du eine Zusage fr Kiel erhlst? Wre echt cool, wenn es mit 1,2 und FSJ klappen wrde!

----------


## 4nt0n3y

Glckwunsch an alle, die es gepackt haben! Und Kopf hoch fr die anderen  :Smilie: 
habs leider auch zeitlich nicht geschafft, bei HSS anzurufen... deshalb: wei irgendjemand was ber Tbingen?

----------


## Calimoon

Glckwunsch euch allen!
Wei schon jemand was ber Freiburg? Oder Marburg?
Ich war leider auch arbeiten und konnte nicht anrufen  :Frown:

----------


## Atana

Glckwunsch schonmal  :Smilie: .

----------


## Bendsi16

> Glckwunsch euch allen!
> Wei schon jemand was ber Freiburg? Oder Marburg?
> Ich war leider auch arbeiten und konnte nicht anrufen


Marburg unter Vorbehalt drin mit 0,9

----------


## Tesy

Wei schon jemand was aus Kln? 
und jemand unter 59,3 in Gieen ?  :was ist das...?: 
oh man ich bin total nervs..

----------


## meggz abd

> Wei schon jemand was aus Kln? 
> und jemand unter 59,3 in Gieen ? 
> oh man ich bin total nervs..


habe in Kln bei 65 Punkten unter Vorbehalt gesagt bekommen, dass ich reinkomme..

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Wochenende ist rum! Ich hoffe meine Mail wird heute beantwortet..

----------


## S.Pearce

Ich drck euch allen ganz ganz fest die Daumen!

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Jetzt haben sie geschrieben, dass ich eine Zulassung habe, aber nicht wo.. oh Mann ich werd verrckt  :Big Grin:  hab jetzt nochmal nachgefragt ...

----------


## Emsi123

> Jetzt haben sie geschrieben, dass ich eine Zulassung habe, aber nicht wo.. oh Mann ich werd verrckt  hab jetzt nochmal nachgefragt ...


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Ich warte gerade darauf, endlich anrufen zu knnen🙈😄

----------


## ahea

Ich habe gerade eine Zusage fr Freiburg bekommen, allerdings mit 0,7
Ich freu mich gerade super mega fantastisch total <3 Noch jemand der nach Freiburg geht ?

----------


## Schokobie

Fr mich geht es auch nach Freiburg 😊 und ich hatte nur 0,9

----------


## 4nt0n3y

habe eine unverbindliche Zusage fr Tbingen mit 0.7  :Smilie:

----------


## Emsi123

Unverbindliche Zulassung in Mnchen mit 1,1 !! :Smilie: ))

----------


## Guschdel

Habe eben auch angerufen. Hier mal ein paar Werte von mir:
Also ich habe definitiv einen Studienplatz, allerdings ist es bei mir noch unsicher, wohin es genau fr mich geht. In Kiel (1,1) und Homburg (1,2) wre ich drinne, wobei es dann Homburg werden wrde. In Ulm stehen die Chancen allerdings sehr gut, dass ich dort mit 1,1 noch "nachrcke" (Abi/Ausbildung).

Viel Glck an alle, die noch nicht anrufen konnten!

----------


## Guschdel

Oh, noch eine Frage hinterher. Ich war ein bisschen verwirrt. Die gute Frau hat gesagt, dass ich eventuell auch noch in Lbeck nachrutschen knnte. Aber das ist doch, ohne Gesprch, eigentlich gar nicht mglich, oder?

----------


## LeNudels

Richtig. Wenn du nicht in Lbeck zum Gesprch warst, dann wird das nichts mit der Zulassung
Die Dame hat wahrscheinlich nur ihre Liste mit den Zulassungsgrenzen gelesen, auf dem 1,0 steht und ist bei den ganzen Anrufern auch ein wenig gestresst, daher wohl der Fehler.

----------


## Guschdel

Ja, das war auch mein Gedankengang. Danke fr deine schnelle Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## Adrumfrenum

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle! 
Soooo ich hab eine Zulassung fr Regensburg (OP 1) mit 0,9 und Dienst.. ich freue mich so!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mimi123

Sind schon welche mit 1,2 in kiel dabei?  Wie seht ihr die Chancen das man mit 1,2 da noch nachrckt?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Professor E.

> Unverbindliche Zulassung in Mnchen mit 1,1 !!))


Wurde wieder gelost? Habe nhmlich auch 1,1 und noch keine unverbindliche Zulassung.

----------


## Ursa

> Wurde wieder gelost? Habe nhmlich auch 1,1 und noch keine unverbindliche Zulassung.


Wie?  --auch nicht fr Ulm?
In Marburg und Mnchen, klar , das kann sein bei so vielen 1,1ern.
Hast bei HSS schon mal angerufen und nirgends eine unverbindliche Zusage bekommen?

----------


## Atana

Die Frage gab es bestimmt schon mal, konnte es aber nicht direkt finden:
Sind die Bescheid direkt am 05.09 da, also direkt in der Nacht, oder erst am Morgen oder am Vormittag?

----------


## Emsi123

> Wurde wieder gelost? Habe nhmlich auch 1,1 und noch keine unverbindliche Zulassung.


Das hab ich nicht gefragt .. ich hab noch 1 Jahr fsj gemacht, falls dir das was bringt  :Smilie:

----------


## Professor E.

> Wie?  --auch nicht fr Ulm?
> In Marburg und Mnchen, klar , das kann sein bei so vielen 1,1ern.
> Hast bei HSS schon mal angerufen und nirgends eine unverbindliche Zusage bekommen?


Hab mich nicht gut ausgedrckt. Habe eine Zulassung in Ulm (aber 3.OP) aber bisher keine in Mnchen und Marburg (1. und 2. OP).
Bin davon ausgegangen dass vielleicht dieses Jahr die Grenze auf 1,0 sinkt.

----------


## Calimoon

Also ich habe mit TMS und 18 Monate FSJ fr Mnchen eine Zulassungsmglichkeit unter Vorbehalt mit 1,1. Das war meine 4. OP. Die Dame hat aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ich da evtl. in meinem OP's noch etwas nach oben rutsche.

----------


## Lng39

Und? Wie siehts bei euch aus? Wurdet ihr angenommen und wenn ja bei welchen Unis?

Ich bin in Kln reingekommen. ^^

----------


## Ursa

> Und? Wie siehts bei euch aus? Wurdet ihr angenommen und wenn ja bei welchen Unis?
> 
> Ich bin in Kln reingekommen. ^^


Mit welchen Werten bist du denn in Kln reingekommen?

----------


## ~Lara

Was heit eigentlich "unter Vorbehalt"? Dass die das noch nicht offiziell sagen drfen oder dass ich auf dem Grenzrang bin und evtl. doch nicht zugelassen werde?

----------


## Atana

> Was heit eigentlich "unter Vorbehalt"? Dass die das noch nicht offiziell sagen drfen oder dass ich auf dem Grenzrang bin und evtl. doch nicht zugelassen werde?


Offiziell gibt es erst morgen per Bescheid.

----------


## Calimoon

Ja ich bin da auch ein wenig stutzig geworden. Weil "unter Vorbehalt" und Zulassungs"mglichkeit", das hrt sich ja doch sehr vage an. Aber ja, die drfen dir ja offiziell nichts sagen und morgen gib es ja eigentlich auch nur die Bescheide fr die 1. OP, fr die 2.-6. dauert es ja sogar noch ordentlich lnger.

----------


## ~Lara

Naja, die Frau hat mir gesagt, dass mir morgen unter Vorbehalt ein Zulassungsbescheid fr meine erste Ortsprferenz bereitgestellt wird. Ich war halt dort letztes Jahr mit meinem Durchschnitt auf der Grenze, deswegen hab ich mich gewundert, was das genau heit.

----------


## izzy17

Weiss jemand ab wann morgen ca die Bescheide online sind?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ursa

telefonisch sind die da von: Montag - Freitag von 9:00 bis 15:00 Uhr 
Ich denke, wenn die heute schon unter Vorbehalt Auskunft gaben, dann sind die Bescheide auch bereits um 9 Uhr vorhanden. Einfach mal probieren.

----------


## Janna98

Hi also ich frage mich wie manche jetzt schon sicher wissen dass sie bei OP 2-6 drin sind?
und habe ich mit 57,33 ne Chance in Gieen? hier hat jemand schon geschrieben dass sie mit 59,33 drin wre...

----------


## Atana

> Hi also ich frage mich wie manche jetzt schon sicher wissen dass sie bei OP 2-6 drin sind?
> und habe ich mit 57,33 ne Chance in Gieen? hier hat jemand schon geschrieben dass sie mit 59,33 drin wre...


Weil manche Menschen bei HSS darber auch schon eine Auskunft abgegeben haben. Nicht alle. Vielleicht auch nicht alle, weil viele vielleicht gar keinen Platz erhalten haben. Aber nachrcken kann definitiv noch passieren!

Wegen Gieen:
https://zv.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2043

Lag wohl bei 58,xx die Grenze.

----------


## apfel12345

> Unverbindliche Zulassung in Mnchen mit 1,1 !!))


tag zusammen. hab mir die ganzen werte hier jetzt mal durchgelesen und frage mich, ob ich mit 1,0 in mnchen (nc 1,8 und tms-verbesserung von 0,8) nicht eigentlich auch eine unverbindliche zusage haben msste? habe mnchen jedoch als 4. option, von daher habe ich bisher keinen zulassung/ablehnungsbescheid erhalten. wre froh ber jede antwort

----------


## Ursa

> tag zusammen. hab mir die ganzen werte hier jetzt mal durchgelesen und frage mich, ob ich mit 1,0 in mnchen (nc 1,8 und tms-verbesserung von 0,8) nicht eigentlich auch eine unverbindliche zusage haben msste? habe mnchen jedoch als 4. option, von daher habe ich bisher keinen zulassung/ablehnungsbescheid erhalten. wre froh ber jede antwort


Ja, laut der bisher verffentlichte Liste bist du drin. Aber die Zusagen kamen offiziell heute erst fr OP1 raus.
Wenn du mehr wissen willst, sprich an welcher OP du eine Chance hast, dann musst du dort anrufen oder warten bis die offiziellen Ergebnisse fr OP 2-6 am 22.9. herauskommen.
Hast du eventuell auch an den anderen OPs weiter vorne eine Chance od willst du hauptschlich Mnchen?

----------


## apfel12345

> Ja, laut der bisher verffentlichte Liste bist du drin. Aber die Zusagen kamen offiziell heute erst fr OP1 raus.
> Wenn du mehr wissen willst, sprich an welcher OP du eine Chance hast, dann musst du dort anrufen oder warten bis die offiziellen Ergebnisse fr OP 2-6 am 22.9. herauskommen.
> Hast du eventuell auch an den anderen OPs weiter vorne eine Chance od willst du hauptschlich Mnchen?



danke schon mal fr die antwort, klingt ja gut.
als 1. op tbingen, habe dort jedoch verpennt mein fsj einzureichen (und sowas will studieren) und habe daher nur 1,2, denke daher, dass ich dort keine chance habe.

2.op ist heidelberg/mannheim, habe dort ~53,8 punkte und die vorgabe laut hss ist 51,1.

3. op ist regensburg, habe 0,9 wie die vorgabe, jedoch einen dienst, also auch eher nein

4. erlangen nrnberg, habe 1,0, vorgabe ist 0,9, also wahrscheinlich auch nicht mglich

5. ist mnchen, wie oben beschrieben

6. marburg, habe dort 1,0 und vorgabe ist ebenfalls 1,0.

kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mannheim und mnchen relativ sicher sind und marburg auf der kippe steht?

----------


## Ursa

Nach deiner Liste sieht es nach einer Zulassung in Mannheim sehr wahrscheinlich aus.
Wenn du dort zugelassen wirst, fliegst du eh aus allen anderen OPs raus. es wird immer nur die hchste machbare Mglichkeit gewertet.
Theoretisch  httest du auch in Regensburg eine Los-chance, Erlangen wird nichts, Mnchen ja, Marburg wieder Los-Chance, wobei HSS bereits die Lose dann gezogen hat.
Sie werden dir aber vermutlich nur fr Mannheim eine unverbindliche Zulassung jetzt am Tel geben. Ruf einfach mal dort an.

----------


## timoAC

Erst einmal herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die einen Platz bekommen haben!
Bei mir hat es in Marburg an OP1 mit 1,1 (NC 1,5 und 78%TMS) leider nicht geklappt.
Ich htte mit diesen Vorrausetzungen, wenn mich nicht alles tuscht, in Mnchen 1,1 und in Kiel 1,2.
Jetzt sehe ich einige, die mit diesen Werten in Mnchen/Kiel einen Platz bekommen haben und einige die sagen dass ihnen, mit genau den selben Werten keine Zulassung ausgesprochen werden kann. 
Woran liegt das?  Wurde evtl. gelost und sind deshalb einige 1,1er in Mnchen dabei und manche nicht ? 
Vielen Dank 😊

----------


## Ursa

Ja genau. Es gab mehr 1.1 Bewerber als Pltze. Und somit wurde gelost. Der angegebene Wert ist immer der, des zuletzt Zugelassenen. Das heit nie, dass alle mit diesem Wert noch rein kamen!!! Leider!

(Kiel war 1,1)

----------


## anna_143

Kann man da jetzt schon anrufen bzgl OP 2-6?

----------


## anna_143

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal ne Mail geschrieben und als Antwort kam gerade: 

in der ersten Stufe noch bei allen Hochschulen negativ.
Bitte warten Sie den postalischen Bescheidversand am 22.09 ab.

Das wars dann also, oder? 😭😭😭

----------


## lisschen_98

> Ich hab jetzt einfach mal ne Mail geschrieben und als Antwort kam gerade: 
> 
> in der ersten Stufe noch bei allen Hochschulen negativ.
> Bitte warten Sie den postalischen Bescheidversand am 22.09 ab.
> 
> Das wars dann also, oder? 😭😭😭


Noch nicht den Kopf in den Sand stecken. Vergleich deine Werte mal mit den bereits verffentlichten auf Hochschulstart.de und schau wie weit du davon entfernt bist. Wenn da keine allzu groe Diskrepanz herrscht, kann es durchaus noch klappen!

----------


## Tesy

Wei jemand wie das mit Hannover/Essen/Greifswald/Dresden ist?
Auf Hochschulstart steht, dass Ergebnisse bezglich der 4 Unis erst am 22.9. vorliegen. Heit das, die ca.550 Pltze die es dort insgesamt im AdH zu ergattern gibt werden noch vergeben uns somit rcken noch eine Gute Menge leute auf?

----------


## Ursa

ja, ich denke, deshalb gibt es auch "nur" die Zusagen bei anderen OPs unter Vorbehalt.

----------


## Emsi123

Hey, wei jemand von euch ob man zum 1. Semester nach Mannheim wechseln kann ? :Smilie:

----------


## Serotonin_97

Liebe alle, wrde mich mal ber eure Antworten und Einschtzungen freuen...mein DN ist 1,75 (also 1,7 wird dann glaub ich genommen) und ich habe zur Zeit 12 Wartesemester. Nchstes Jahr wren es dann 14 Wartesemester. Eigentlich meinen die meisten, dass die Wartesemester nicht steigen werde, aber garantieren kann das ja keiner.

Jetzt hab ich berlegt, den TMS zu machen und in Mnchen oder Regensburg reinzukommen, allerdings msste der TMS ja SEHR gut sein, also 80% und das wird, denk ich, schwer...

Meine Frage: Wann werden denn die TMS Ergebnisse verffentlicht? VOR der Bewerbung bei Hochschulstart? Dann knnte ich am 5. Mai den Test mitschreiben und wenn das Ergebnis gut genug fr 1,0 oder 0,9 ist, dann bewerbe ich mich ber die Bestquote, wenn nicht, dann bewerbe ich mich mit dem Ergebnis ber die Wartezeitquote...

Kann mir das jemand sagen? Und was wrdet ihr machen? Es geht natrlich um Humanmedizin...

----------


## Atana

ber die Abiturbestenquote zhlt nur die DN. Da kannst du kein TMS Ergebnis einflieen lassen. Das geht nur im AdH und in entsprechend in dieser Quote. Du kannst dich sowohl fr WZ-Quote als auch im AdH bewerben.

----------


## Serotonin_97

> ber die Abiturbestenquote zhlt nur die DN. Da kannst du kein TMS Ergebnis einflieen lassen. Das geht nur im AdH und in entsprechend in dieser Quote. Du kannst dich sowohl fr WZ-Quote als auch im AdH bewerben.


Ahh, verstehe! Super, das heit, ich kann den TMS machen und mich dann fr Adh und WZ bewerben? Das wusste ich nicht  :Smilie: 
Denkst du, ein TMS mit >90% ist fr einem "normal intelligenten" Menschen mglich? Oder denkst du, ich komm mit 1,75 und 14WS nchstes Jahr so und so rein?

----------


## Lienna

> Meine Frage: Wann werden denn die TMS Ergebnisse verffentlicht? VOR der Bewerbung bei Hochschulstart?


Du (als Altabiturient) musst dich schon bevor du das Ergebnis vom TMS bekommst, bewerben. Kannst dann aber sobald du weit wie gut du abgeschnitten hast, noch einmalig deine OP Reihenfolge ndern, wenn du mchtest.

----------


## Serotonin_97

> Du (als Altabiturient) musst dich schon bevor du das Ergebnis vom TMS bekommst, bewerben. Kannst dann aber sobald du weit wie gut du abgeschnitten hast, noch einmalig deine OP Reihenfolge ndern, wenn du mchtest.


Oh, das wusste ich nicht - also kann ich mich nicht gleichzeitig fr Wartezeit und Adh bewerben, sondern muss eines whlen?

----------


## Janniboy

In der Wartezeit-Thematik bin ich nicht wirklich drin deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Sicher kannst du dich fr WZ und AdH gleichzeitig bewerben. 

Habe den Test dieses Jahr gemacht und kann natrlich nur aus meiner subjektiven Erfahrung sprechen aber ich wrde generell sagen, mit vernnftiger Vorbereitung sind sicherlich 80% drin, unabhngig davon ob du nun auerordentlich intelligent bist oder nicht - man darf den Faktor den die Vorbereitung ausmacht keineswegs unterschtzen.
Ich will dir natrlich auch nichts falsches versprechen aber ich denke auch 90% ist mehr oder weniger unabhngig von deinen Vorraussetzungen ziemlich gut machbar.

Ich denke so richtig dnn wird die Luft erst in den besten 5% - da muss dann alles stimmen : deine Vorraussetzungen + Vorbereitung + Tagesform und ein Quntchen Glck beim raten. 

Ich wrde empfehlen so gegen Februar mit der Vorbereitung zu beginnen, deutlich frher lohnt sich denke ich nicht da es sonst nicht genug bungsmaterial gibt um kontinuierlich zu ben - falls groe Defizite bestehen kannst du ggf. mit dem Mathe Teil schon vorher anfangen.

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Lienna

Klar kannst du dich fr beides bewerben und das solltest du auch auch wirklich machen, wenn du den TMS mitschreibst. Denn fr den eher unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass die WS aus irgendeinem Grund auf 16 ansteigen sollten, nimmst du dann wenigstens noch am AdH teil. 
Also du machst die Bewerbung bei HSS fristgerecht fertig, schickst alles ab und wenn du dein TMS Ergebnis hast, kannst du das noch in deine Bewerbung nachtrglich mit einfgen lassen und dann wird deine hoffentlich verbesserte DN im AdH auch bercksichtigt.

----------


## Serotonin_97

> Klar kannst du dich fr beides bewerben und das solltest du auch auch wirklich machen, wenn du den TMS mitschreibst. Denn fr den eher unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass die WS aus irgendeinem Grund auf 16 ansteigen sollten, nimmst du dann wenigstens noch am AdH teil. 
> Also du machst die Bewerbung bei HSS fristgerecht fertig, schickst alles ab und wenn du dein TMS Ergebnis hast, kannst du das noch in deine Bewerbung nachtrglich mit einfgen lassen und dann wird deine hoffentlich verbesserte DN im AdH auch bercksichtigt.


Also du denkst auch, dass es bei den 14WS bleibt? Dann htte ich mit meinem 1,7 ja wirklich eine Chance... und ich dachte immer, mir sind die blden Wartesemester immer 1 Jahr voraus, ich kann das fast nicht glauben, dass es nicht steigt. Woran kann man das eig "erkennen"? Aber schn wrs natrlich!  :Smilie: 
Super, danke, dann mach ich das so  :Smilie:

----------


## Atana

> Also du denkst auch, dass es bei den 14WS bleibt? Dann htte ich mit meinem 1,7 ja wirklich eine Chance... und ich dachte immer, mir sind die blden Wartesemester immer 1 Jahr voraus, ich kann das fast nicht glauben, dass es nicht steigt. Woran kann man das eig "erkennen"? Aber schn wrs natrlich! 
> Super, danke, dann mach ich das so


Ich denke, dass du mit 14WS und 1,7 nchstes WS einen Platz bekommst. Ist natrlich nicht sicher.
Aber vergiss auf jeden Fall den Gedanken, dass die WS dir immer ein Jahr voraus sein sollen. 14 WS sind es seit 2015. Sprich ber drei WS hinweg, blieb die WS Anzahl auf 14. Du siehst, dass die WS Anzahl also nicht immer steigt... Sptestens wird es dann eben in zwei Jahren was bzw. schon im SS.

Erkennen kann man das nicht, das ist alles nur Spekulation. Aber man kann sich an die letzten Werten(gibts bei HSS) orientieren und so eine Aussage treffen.

----------


## Lienna

Ich kenne mich damit auch nicht so gut aus, aber schau doch einfach mal im Unterforum 'Wartezeit und Ausbildung' rein. Da gibt es auch einen Thread fr das WS 18/19. 

Falls du es irgendwie einrichten kannst, wrde ich an deiner Stelle schon den TMS machen. Falls du ihn nicht brauchst, dann umso besser. Denn es sind halt immer nur Prognosen mit der Anzahl der bentigten Wartesemester. Darauf verlassen wrde ich mich auf keinen Fall!

----------


## Twlve

Hi. Hab ne frage bzgl. des ankreuzen im TMS. 

Habt ihr auf dem Antwortbogen kreuze gesetzt (x)?
Oder 
Habt ihr auf dem antwortbogen die Kstchen ausgemalt ?

Ich wei, komische Frage  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Weltallee

Keine komische Frage, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt  :Big Grin: . In den Bchern malen sie die aus, aber das dauert dann doch total lange?

----------


## belanglosigkeiten

Alles zum Ankreuzprozedere findet ihr in der TMS-Broschre, Seite 6. Auerdem wird es im Test nochmal erklrt (bzw. steht gut lesbar in den Unterlagen, habe meine Erinnerung diesbezglich berschrieben).

brigens: Das Kstchenausmalen wird euch vermutlich euer ganzes Medizinstudium begleiten.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Weltallee

Dankeschn, auf die Idee in die Broschre zu schauen htte man auch selber kommen knnen ;D

----------


## Twlve

Tatschlich. Steht auf Seite 6 in der Broschre, das ausmalen der Kstchen ist nicht notwendig. 

Danke.

----------


## studenten-engel

Knnte mir jemand die Mittelwerte in eurem Jahr von den einzelnen Tests sagen? Das wre super lieb 😊

----------


## ahea

Testteil: Mittelwert 

Muster zuordnen: 10,2 
MedNatGV: 10,9 
Schlauchfiguren: 13,7
Quant&Form : 9,7
Konz&Sorg : 8,7 
Textverstndnis: 10,6
Figuren: 9,5
Fakten: 14,1
Diagramme &Tabellen: 11,9

----------

